# song lines you really like



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

not a game nothing to figure out just post a couple of lines you think are cool or mean something to you

share why if you like.


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

You're so vain ~ by carly simon. covered later by faster pussycat



You're so vain
You probably think this song is about you
You're so vain
I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm Too Sexy ~ Right Said Fred (Bodybuilding one-hit wonders)


I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i so was going to say that...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Billy Idol Rock The Cradle Of love

Cause love cutts a million ways
_Shakes the devil when he missbehaves_
I ain???t nobody???s fool
Come on shake it up
Whatever I do

Rock the cradle of love


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

warhol says, "your time is up".


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

Rebel Yell~ Billy Idol ( with great fretwork by Steve Stevens)


Last night a little dancer
Came dancin??? to my door
Last night a little angel
Came pumping on the floor
She said a come baby
I???ve got a license for love
And if it expires
Pray help from above
Because

In the midnight hour
She cried more, more, more
With a rebel yell
She cried more, more, more
Owww
In the midnight hour, babe
More, more, more
With a rebel yell
More, more, more
More, more, more


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Ticking away, the moments that make up a dull day.
You fritter and waste your hours in an offhand way.
But you are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
Then one day you find, ten years have got behind you,
no one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.

Maybe not an exact quote, but close enuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

yes more please


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i keep hitting enter to post like this is chat lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Robert Cray Smokin' Gun

I'm standing here bewildered, I can't remember just what I've done
I can hear the sirens whining, my eyes blinded by the sun
I know that I should be running, my heart's beating just like a drum
now they've knocked me down and takin it, a still hot and smokin gun


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Freak it the whole damn song is excellent ------>

And you run and run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking

And racing around to come up behind you again

The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older

Shorter of breath and one day closer to death


Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time

Plans that either come to naught or a half page of scribbled lines

Hanging on in a quiet desperation is the English way

The time is gone the song is over, thought i'd something more to say


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Aerosmith Walk On Water

I never seen a smile that looked so sad
???cause you make me feel so good ???cause you???re so bad
Hey little darlin???
Your love is legendary
Love???s four letters
Ain???t in my dictionary
???scuse my position
But it ain???t missionary
Yeah, but I want to
Walk on the water with you


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

@@@@@  Cool But You Need To Include Song Title And Artist   @@@@@


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Good times and riches and son of a bitches I've seen more than I can recall


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

The first two are from Time by Pink Floyd
The other is "Changes in Lattitudes" by Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

*post artist/title please.....*


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Jimmy Buffett
He Went To Paris
He went to Paris looking for answersTo questions that bothered him soHe was impressive, young and aggressiveSaving the world on his ownBut the warm summer breezes, those french wines and cheesesPut his ambitions at bayThe summers and winters scattered like splintersAnd four or five years slipped awaySo he went to England, played the pianoAnd married an actress named KimThey had a fine life, she was a good wifeAnd bore him a young son named JimAnd all of the answers to all of the questionsHe locked in his attic one dayHe liked the quiet, clean country livingAnd twenty more years slipped awayBut the war took his baby, the bombs killed his ladyAnd left him with only one eyeHis body was battered, his whole world was shatteredAnd all he could do was just cryThe tears were a falling, and he was recallingThe answers he never foundSo he hopped on a freighter, sailed across the oceanAnd left England without a soundNow he lives in the islands, fishing the pylonsAnd drinks his green label each dayWriting his memoirs, losing his hearingAnd he don't care what most people sayThrough eighty-six years of perpetual motionIf he likes you he'll smile and he'll sayJimmy some of it's magic and some of it's tragicBut I had a good life all the wayAnd he went to to Paris, looking for answersTo questions that bothered him so


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

I guess most of my life philosophy can be found in Pink Floyd and Jimmy Buffet lyrics.

Sorry if I post too much, I love lyrics, the beat or whatever is secondary, except while I'm liftin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

hey thats what this thread is for n i'm gonna post the shit out of it feel free.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Jimmy Buffett
Why Don't We Get Drunk (And Screw)
I really do appreciate the fact you're sittin' here.
 Your voice sounds so wonderful But yer face don't look too clear.
 So bar maid bring a pitcher, another round o' brew Honey, why don't we get drunk and screw.
Why don't we get drunk and screw I just bought a water bed, it's filled up for me and you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

What It Takes
Aerosmith

Is it easy to sleep in the bed that we made
When you don???t look back I guess
The feelings start to fade away
I used to feel your fire
But now it???s cold inside
And you???re back on the street
Like you didn???t miss a beat, yeah

(corus)
Tell me what it takes to let you go
Tell me how the pain???s supposed to go
Tell me how it is that you can sleep
In the night, withouth thinkin??? you lost
Everything that was good in your life
To the toss of a dice
Tell me what it takes to let you go


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Got a wife and kids in Baltimore, Jack
I went out for a ride and I never went back
Like a river that don't know where it's flowing
I took a wrong turn and I just kept going

Bruce - Hungry Heart


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Aerosmith Cryin


There was a time
When I was so broken hearted
Love wasn???t much of a friend of mine
The tables have turned, yeah
???cause me and them ways have parted
That kind of love was the killin??? kind
Now listen
All I want is someone I can???t resist
I know all I need to know by the way that I got kissed


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

Chris Isaac ~  WICKED GAME


The world was on fire no-one could save me but you 

Strange what desire will make foolish people do 

I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you 

I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart) 

With you 

What a wicked game to play to make me feel this way 

What a wicked thing to do to make me dream of you 

What a wicked thing to say you never felt this way 

What a wicked thing to do to make me dream of you 

No, I don't wanna fall in love (this world is only gonna break your heart)


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

MY HOMETOWN  + Bruce

I was eight years old and running with a dime in my hand
Into the bus stop to pick up a paper for my old man
I'd sit on his lap in that big old Buick and steer as we drove through town
He'd tousle my hair and say son take a good look around this is your hometown
This is your hometown
In `65 tension was running high at my high school
There was a lot of fights between the black and white
There was nothing you could do
Two cars at a light on a Saturday night in the back seat there was a gun
Words were passed in a shotgun blast
Troubled times had come to my hometown
Now Main Street's whitewashed windows and vacant stores
Seems like there ain't nobody wants to come down here no more
They're closing down the textile mill across the railroad tracks
Foreman says these jobs are going boys and they ain't coming back to your hometown
Your hometown
Last night me and Kate we laid in bed
talking about getting out
Packing up our bags maybe heading south
I'm thirty-five we got a boy of our own now
Last night I sat him up behind the wheel and said son take a good look around
This is your hometown


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

somebody likes aerosmith .


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Garth Brooks 
The Dance 

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared 'neath the stars alone 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 

Holding you I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I a king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say you know I might have chanced it all 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 

Yes my life is better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hendrix Little Wing*

*Well she???s walking through the clouds*
*With a circus mind that???s running round*
*Butterflies and zebras*
*And moonbeams and fairy tales*
*That???s all she ever thinks about*
*Riding with the wind.*

*When I???m sad, she comes to me*
*With a thousand smiles, she gives to me free*
*It???s alright she says it???s alright*
*Take anything you want from me, anything*
*Anything.*

*Fly on little wing,*
*Yeah yeah, yeah, little wing*


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (The Angry American)
by Toby Keith 

American girls 
American guys 
Will always stand up and salute 
Will always recognize 
When we see Ol' Glory flying 
There's a lot of men dead 
So we can sleep at peace at night 
When we lay down our heads 

My Daddy served in the Army 
Where he lost his right eye 
But he flew a flag in our yard 
Til the day that he died 
He wanted my mother, my brother, 
My sister and me 
To grow up and live happy 
In the Land of the Free 

Now this nation that I love 
Has fallen under attack 
A mighty sucker punch came flying in 
From somewhere in the back 
Soon as we could see clearly 
Through our big black eye 
Man, we lit up your world 
Like the Fourth of July 

Hey, Uncle Sam put your name 
At the top of his list 
And the Statue of Liberty 
Started shakin' her fist 
And the Eagle will fly 
Man it's gonna be hell 
When you hear Mother freedom 
Start ringing her bell 
And it will feel like the whole wide world 
Is raining down on you 
Oh, brought to you courtesy 
Of the Red, White and Blue 

Oh, justice will be served 
And the battle will rage 
This big dog will fight 
When you rattle his cage 
And you'll be sorry that you messed with 
The US of A 
Cause we'll put a boot in your ass 
It's the American way 

Hey, Uncle Sam put your name 
At the top of his list 
And the Statue of Liberty 
Started shakin' her fist 
And the Eagle will fly 
Man it's gonna be hell 
When you hear Mother freedom 
Start ringing her bell 
And it will feel like the whole wide world 
Is raining down on you 
Oh, brought to you courtesy 
Of the Red, White and Blue


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

from Withcy Woman - The Eagles

Raven hair and ruby lips
sparks fly from her finger tips
Echoed voices in the night
she's a restless spirit on an endless flight


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hendrix Manic Depression*

*Manic depression is touching my soul*
*I know what I want but I just don???t know*
*How to, go about gettin??? it*
*Feeling sweet feeling,*
*Drops from my fingers, fingers*
*Manic depression is catchin??? my soul*

*Woman so weary, the sweet cause in vain*
*You make love, you break love*
*It???s all the same*
*When it???s, when it???s over, mama*
*Music, sweet music*
*I wish I could caress, caress, caress*
*Manic depression is a frustrating mess*

*Well, I think I???ll go turn myself off,*
*And go on down*
*All the way down*
*Really ain???t no use in me hanging around*
*In your kinda scene*

*Music, sweet music*
*I wish I could caress, caress, caress*
*Manic depression is a frustrating mess*


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

Prince - Kiss 


U don't have 2 be beautiful
2 turn me on
I just need your body baby
From dusk till dawn
U don't need experience
2 turn me out
U just leave it all up 2 me
I'm gonna show u what it's all about

U don't have 2 be rich
2 be my girl
U don't have 2 be cool
2 rule my world
Ain't no particular sign I'm more compatible with
I just want your extra time and your

Kiss


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

The Eagles - One Of These Nights

I've been searching for the daughter
Of the devil himself
I've been searching for an angel in white
I've been waiting for a woman who's a little
Of both
And I can feel her but she's nowhere
In sight


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> Prince - Kiss
> 
> 
> U don't have 2 be beautiful
> ...


Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Hendrix Manic Depression
> 
> Manic depression is touching my soul
> I know what I want but I just don???t know
> ...





~A classic- what more can I say except, "where's my pills?"


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Moody Blues  from the end of Nights in White Satin
Breathe deep in the gathering gloom
Watch lights fade from every room
Bedsitter people look back and lament
Another day's useless energy's spent
Impassioned lovers wrestle as one
Lonely man cries for love and has none
New mother picks up and suckles her sun
Senior citizens wish they were young
Cold-hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colors from our sight
Red is grey and yellow white
And we decide which is right
And which is an illusion?


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> The Eagles - One Of These Nights
> 
> I've been searching for the daughter
> Of the devil himself
> ...





*I'll have to introduce you to my sister.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Counting Crows Mr. Jones

Mr. Jones and me tell each other fairy tales 
Stare at the beautiful women 
"She's looking at you. Ah, no, no, she's looking at me." 
Smiling in the bright lights 
Coming through in stereo 
When everybody loves you, you can never be lonely 


I will paint my picture 
Paint myself in blue and red and black and gray 
All of the beautiful colors are very very meaningful 
Grey is my favorite color 
I felt so symbolic yesterday 
If I knew Picasso 
I would buy myself a gray guitar and play


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Sympathy for the Devil - Stones

Please allow me to introduce myself
I???m a man of wealth and taste
I???ve been around for a long, long year


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> *I'll have to introduce you to my sister.



That sounds interesting, If I didn't have prior obligations I'd take you up on that!


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

Peter Gabriel - IN YOUR EYES

In your eyes the light the heat
In your eyes I am complete
In your eyes the resolution
In your eyes of all the fruitless searches
In your eyes I see the light and the heat
In your eyes I wanna be that complete
In your eyes I wanna touch the light, 
The heat I see in your eyes..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

The Eagles Peaceful Esay Feeling

I like the way your sparkling earrings lay, 
against your skin so brown 
_and I wanna sleep with you _
_in the desert tonight _
_with a billion stars all around_ 
'cause I gotta peaceful easy feeling 
and I know you won't let me down 
'cause I'm already standing on the 
ground 
I found out a long time ago 
what a woman can do to your soul 
Ah, but she can't take you anyway 
You don't already know how to go 
and I gotta peaceful, easy feeling 
and I know you won't let me down 
'cause I'm already standing on the ground 
_I get this feeling I may know you _
_as a lover and a friend _
but this voice keeps whispering 
in my other ear, tells me 
I may never see you again 
'cause I get a peaceful, easy feeling 
and I know you won't let me down 
'cause I'm already standing on the ground 
'cause I'm already standing... 
on the ground 
oooo, oooo


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> That sounds interesting, If I didn't have prior obligations I'd take you up on that!





You seem to like the devil in your songs.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone

You never turned around to see the frowns on the jugglers and the clowns
When they all come down and did tricks for you
You never understood that it ain't no good
You shouldn't let other people get your kicks for you
You used to ride on the chrome horse with your diplomat
Who carried on his shoulder a Siamese cat
Ain't it hard when you discover that
He really wasn't where it's at
After he took from you everything he could steal.

How does it feel
How does it feel
To be on your own
With no direction home
Like a complete unknown
Like a rolling stone?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Travis Tritt Anymore 

I cant hide the way I feel about you, anymore
I cant hold the hurt inside keep the pain out of my eyes, anymore
My tears no longer wait 
My resistance aint that strong
My mind keeps recreating a life with you alone 
And im tired of pretending I dont love you anymore 

Let me make one last appeal to show you how I feel about you
Cause theres no one else I swear 
Holds a candle anywhere next to you

_My heart cant take the beating of_
_Not having you to hold _
_A small voice keeps repeating deep inside my soul _
_It says I cant Keep pretending _
_I dont love you anymore_

I've got to take the chance or let it pass by
If I expect to get on with my life

My tears no longer waiting ohh
My resistance aint that strong
But my mind keeps recreating a life with you alone
And im tired of pretending I dont love you anymore
Anymore 
Anymore


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> You seem to like the devil in your songs.



I DO like a little Devil in my women, don't we all?


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

The River - The Boss (even though I don't agree with his politics)

I come from down in the valley
where mister when you're young
They bring you up to do like your daddy done
Me and Mary we met in high school
when she was just seventeen
We'd ride out of that valley down to where the fields were green

We'd go down to the river
And into the river we'd dive
Oh down to the river we'd ride

Then I got Mary pregnant
and man that was all she wrote
And for my nineteenth birthday I got a union card and a wedding coat
We went down to the courthouse
and the judge put it all to rest
No wedding day smiles no walk down the aisle
No flowers no wedding dress

That night we went down to the river
And into the river we'd dive
Oh down to the river we did ride

I got a job working construction for the Johnstown Company
But lately there ain't been much work on account of the economy
Now all them things that seemed so important
Well mister they vanished right into the air
Now I just act like I don't remember
Mary acts like she don't care

But I remember us riding in my brother's car
Her body tan and wet down at the reservoir
At night on them banks I'd lie awake
And pull her close just to feel each breath she'd take
Now those memories come back to haunt me
they haunt me like a curse
Is a dream a lie if it don't come true
Or is it something worse
that sends me down to the river
though I know the river is dry
That sends me down to the river tonight
Down to the river
my baby and I
Oh down to the river we ride


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

Psychedelic Furs - LOVE MY WAY

Love my way 
It's a new road 
I follow where 
My mind goes 
So swallow 
All your tears my love 
And put on 
Your new face 
You can never win or lose 
If you don't 
Run the race


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Most Bruce songs are kind of sad, but they're all real.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Travis Tritt Ten Feet Tall And Bulletproof
perfect for this forum 

I'm a full grown man
That's plain to see
But nowhere near as full grown
As I'd like to be
But I'll find a bar
And I'll have a few
Until I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof

Now, I'd hit the dance floor
Each time I'd have the chance
That is if these two left feet
Knew how to dance
'Bout the only time
I'm kicking up my shoes
Is when I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof

Well, I start to feel like Superman
Then I pick a fight
Only to find that my opponent's
Holding kryptonite
You'd think I'd learn my lesson
But, I'm still paying dues
Each time I drink and start to think
I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof

My woman left me
She called me a clown
Well, that's the general consensus
In this town
But I had it coming
Lord, to tell the truth
For acting ten feet tall and bulletproof 

Well, I start to feel like Superman
Then I pick a fight
Only to find that my opponent's
Holding kryptonite
You'd think I'd learn my lesson
But, I'm still paying dues
Each time I drink and start to think
I'm ten feet tall and bulletproof


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

so what i like it....


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

ATLANTIC CITY - Bruce

Well they blew up the chicken man in Philly last night now they blew up his house too
Down on the boardwalk they're gettin' ready for a fight gonna see what them racket boys can do

Now there's trouble busin' in from outta state and the D.A. can't get no relief
Gonna be a rumble out on the promenade and the gamblin' commission's hangin' on by the skin of its teeth

(Chorus)
Well now everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your makeup on fix your hair up pretty
And meet me tonight in Atlantic City

Well I got a job and tried to put my money away
But I got debts that no honest man can pay
So I drew what I had from the Central Trust
And I bought us two tickets on that Coast City bus

(Chorus)

Now our luck may have died and our love may be cold but with you forever I'll stay
We're goin' out where the sand's turnin' to gold so put on your stockin's baby `cause the night's getting cold
And everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back

Now I been lookin' for a job but it's hard to find
Down here it's just winners and losers and don't get caught on the wrong side of that line
Well I'm tired of comin' out on the losin' end
So honey last night I met this guy and I'm gonna do a little favor for him
Well I guess everything dies baby that's a fact
But maybe everything that dies someday comes back
Put your hair up nice and set up pretty
and meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City
Meet me tonight in Atlantic City


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 12, 2005)

Social Distortion- Reach For the Sky

you can run, you can hide
just like Bonnie and Clyde
reach for the sky
ain't never gonna die


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Born in the USA -

I had a brother at Khe Sahn fighting off the Viet Cong
They're still there, he's all gone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

*U2 Lyrics

*When Love Comes To Town
Performed by U2 and B.B. King

I was a sailor, I was lost at sea
I was under the waves
Before love rescued me
I was a fighter, I could turn on a thread
Now I stand accused of the things I've said

Love comes to town I'm gonna jump that train
When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
But I did what I did before love came to town

I used to make love under a red sunset
I was making promises I was soon to forget
She was pale as the lace of her wedding gown
But I left her standing before love came to town

I ran into a juke joint when I heard a guitar scream
The notes were turning blue, I was dazing in a dream
As the music played I saw my life turn around
That was the day before love came to town

When love comes to town I'm gonna jump that train
When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
But I did what I did before love came to town

When love comes to town I'm gonna jump that train
When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
But I did what I did before love came to town

I was there when they crucified my Lord
I held the scabbard when the soldier drew his sword
I threw the dice when they pierced his side
But I've seen love conquer the great divide

When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that train
When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
But I did what I did before love came to town


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 12, 2005)

Good night, it's been fun, but 5:30 will be here soon.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

someone will smile at this i think...

Kiss Plaster Caster

Baby???s getting anxious, the hour???s getting late
The night is almost over, she can???t wait
Oh, things are complicating, my love is in her hands
And there???s no more waiting, she understands

The plaster???s gettin??? harder and my love is perfection
A token of my love for her collection, her collection

Plaster caster, grab a hold of me faster
And if you wanna see my love, just ask her
And my love is the plaster
And yeah, she???s the collector
She wants me all the time to inject her

The plaster???s gettin??? harder and my love is perfection
A token of my love for her collection

Plaster caster, plaster caster
Grab a hold of me faster, plaster, faster
And if you wanna see my love, just ask her, ask her
Go on, ask her

The plaster???s gettin??? harder and my love is perfection
A token of my love for her collection, her collection

Plaster caster, plaster caster
Grab a hold of me faster, plaster, faster
If you wanna see my love, just ask her, ask her

Plaster caster, plaster caster
She wants my love to last her, last her, last her
And she calls me by the name of master, master

Plaster caster, plaster caster
Grab a hold of me faster, plaster, faster
If you wanna see my love, just ask her, ask her

Plaster caster, plaster caster
Grab a hold of me faster, plaster, faster
And if you wanna see my love, just ask her, ask her
Plaster caster, plaster caster


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Good night, it's been fun, but 5:30 will be here soon.




take it easy and thanks for the contributions.


----------



## vanity (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Travis Tritt Ten Feet Tall And Bulletproof
> perfect for this forum
> 
> I'm a full grown man
> ...






haha good one.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

Come on, now.
I hear you???re feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts? 

_There is no pain, you are receding._
_A distant ship???s smoke on the horizon._
_You are only coming through in waves._
_Your lips move but I can???t hear what you???re sayin???._
_When I was a child I had a fever._
_My hands felt just like two balloons._
_Now I got that feeling once again._
_I can???t explain, you would not understand._
_This is not how I am._
_I have become comfortably numb._

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
There???ll be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up? 
I do believe it???s working. good.
That???ll keep you going for the show.
Come on it???s time to go.

_There is no pain, you are receding._
_A distant ship???s smoke on the horizon._
_You are only coming through in waves._
_Your lips move but I can???t hear what you???re sayin???._
_When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,_
_Out of the corner of my eye._
_I turned to look but it was gone._
_I cannot put my finger on it now._
_The child is grown, the dream is gone._
_I have become comfortably numb._


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Your Body is a Wonderland Lyrics


We got the afternoon
You got this room for two
One thing I've left to do
Discover me
Discovering you

One mile to every inch of
Your skin like porcelain
One pair of candy lips and
Your bubblegum tongue

And if you want love
We'll make it
Swimming a deep sea
Of blankets
Take all your big plans
And break 'em
This is bound to be a while

Your body Is a wonderland
Your body is a wonder 
(I'll use my hands)
Your body Is a wonderland

Something 'bout the way your hair 
falls in your face
_I love the shape you take when crawling _
_towards the pillowcase_
You tell me where to go and
Though I might leave to find it
_I'll never let your head hit the bed_
_Without my hand behind it_

You want love?
We'll make it
Swimming a deep sea
Of blankets
Take all your big plans
And break 'em
This is bound to be a while
Your body Is a wonderland
Your body is a wonder 
(I'll use my hands)
Your body Is a wonderland

Damn baby
You frustrate me
I know you're mine all mine all mine
But you look so good it hurts sometimes

Your body Is a wonderland
Your body is a wonder 
(I'll use my hands)
Your body is a wonderland
Your body Is a wonderland[font=verdana, times new roman]


[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Sam Cooke Dream Lover

Every night I hope and pray
 a dream lover will come my way
A girl to hold in my arms
 and know the magic of her charms
'cause I want
  a girl
 to call
 my own
I want a dream lover
 so I don't have to dream alone

Dream lover, where are you 
with a love, oh, so true?
And I hand that can hold, 
to feel you near as I grow old?
'cause I want 
a girl
to call
my own
I want a dream lover 
so I don't have to dream alone


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't Find My Way Home

By steve winwood

Come down off your throne and leave your body alone.
Somebody must change.
_You are the reason I???ve been waiting so long._
_Somebody holds the key._

_But I???m near the end and I just ain???t got the time_
_And I???m wasted and I can???t find my way home._

Come down on your own and leave your body alone.
Somebody must change.
You are the reason I???ve been waiting all these years.
Somebody holds the key.

Chorus

But I can???t find my way home.
But I can???t find my way home.
But I can???t find my way home.
But I can???t find my way home.
Still I can???t find my way home,
And I ain???t done nothing wrong,
But I can???t find my way home.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

George Thorogood If You Don't Start Drinkin'


I'm tired of putting up 
With your sober ways 
Tired of looking at you 
Through an alcoholic haze 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

I wake up in the morning 
I'm under the roof 
But I get no sympathy 
Baby you're too aloof 
You better change 
Yes, I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Budweiser, budweiser, miller lite 
Take a little nip baby it's alright 
All a fellow wants is company 
Come on baby have a taste with me 

Yeah, you say it's alright baby 
You don't care 
But as soon as I indulge 
I get that icy stare 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Don't give me no lectures 
'Bout stress and strife 
So-ber-i-ety 
Just ain't my way of life 
You better change 
Yes, I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Yeah, budweiser, budweiser, miller lite 
Take a little nip baby it's alright 
All a fellow wants is company 
Come on baby have some fun with me 

Yeah, you say it's alright baby 
You don't care 
But as soon as I indulge 
I get that icy stare 
You better change 
I'm begging you please 
Cuz if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 

Well, if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave 
Yes, if you don't start drinkin' 
I'm gonna leave


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

Terence Trent D'Arby If You Let Me Stay


Spoken: 
Sweetheart listen, 
I know the last few pages 
Haven't been good for the both of us 
And I've caused you a lot of grief 
But put those bags down, o.k.? 
Before you make a decision like that, 
Please just listen to me 
'Cos I don't want you to leave. 
I definately don't want you to leave 
Just hear me out. 

Sing. 
Honey, don't leave me now 
With my head on my shoulders wrong 
Have I done something wrong for you to leave? 
I know I've been careless, girl 
And I must apologize 
I'll try better next time, baby 
If you let me stay 

If you let me stay 
I'll say what I should've said 
If you let me stay 
I should have said that I love you 
It you let me stay 
And I should have said it from my heart 
If you let me stay 

How can I compensate 
For my indiscretions, dear 
Tell me it's not too late 
That I'd love to hear 
If you walk out on me 
You will see a grown man cry 
I didn't miss my water 
Till my well ran dry 

But if you let me stay 
If you let me stay 
I'll say what I should've said 
If you let me stay 
I should have said that I love you 
It you let me stay 
And I should have said it from my heart 
If you let me stay 

Your pretensions aim for gullible fools 
And now who needs you anyway? 
I'll get mine elsewhere 
I taught the school 
You will regret it someday 

If you let me stay 
I'll say what I should've said 
If you let me stay 
I should have said that I love you 
It you let me stay 
And I should have said it from my heart 
If you let me stay


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

*Elvis-Presley's Lyrics - Burning Love Lyrics* 

Lord almighty,
I feel my temperature rising
Higher higher
It???s burning through to my soul

Girl, girl, girl
You gonna set me on fire
My brain is flaming
I don???t know which way to go

Your kisses lift me higher
Like the sweet song of a choir
You light my morning sky
With burning love

Ooh, ooh, ooh,
I feel my temperature rising
Help me, I???m flaming
I must be a hundred and nine
Burning, burning, burning
And nothing can cool me
I just might turn into smoke
But I feel fine

Cause your kisses lift me higher
Like a sweet song of a choir
And you light my morning sky
With burning love

It???s coming closer
The flames are reaching my body
Please won???t you help me
I feel like I???m slipping away
It???s hard to breath
And my chest is a-heaving

Lord almighty,
I???m burning a hole where I lay
Cause your kisses lift me higher
Like the sweet song of a choir
You light my morning sky
With burning love
With burning love


Lord almighty,
I feel my temperature rising
Higher higher
It???s burning through to my soul

Girl, girl, girl
You gonna set me on fire
My brain is flaming
I don???t know which way to go

Your kisses lift me higher
Like the sweet song of a choir
You light my morning sky
With burning love

Ooh, ooh, ooh,
I feel my temperature rising
Help me, I???m flaming
I must be a hundred and nine
Burning, burning, burning
And nothing can cool me
I just might turn into smoke
But I feel fine

Cause your kisses lift me higher
Like a sweet song of a choir
And you light my morning sky
With burning love

_It???s coming closer_
_The flames are reaching my body_
_Please won???t you help me_
_I feel like I???m slipping away_
_It???s hard to breath_
_And my chest is a-heaving_

_Lord almighty,_
_I???m burning a hole where I lay_
_Cause your kisses lift me higher_
_Like the sweet song of a choir_
_You light my morning sky_
_With burning love_
With burning love


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

George Thorogood You Talk Too Much


You talk too much, you talk too much 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby 
You know you're bound to drive me away 

Now you get on the telephone with your girlfriend 
Your conversation baby ain't got no end 
Yakety-yakety-yakety-yak all the time 
You keep on talking baby drive me out of my mind 
You talk too much 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby 
You know you're bound to drive me away 

Well I laid out in the afternoon I start to nappin' 
You walk into the room with them jaws a-flappin' 
You keep that motormouth moving morning, noon and night 
You keep on talking baby make my head turn white 
You talk too much 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby 
You know you're bound just to drive me away 

I think you're trying to put me through some kind of test 
I'm begging you baby won't you give it a rest 
You talk about people that you don't even know 
Keep it up baby I'm gonna pick up and blow 
You talk too much 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby 
You know you're bound to drive me away 

Don't get me wrong baby I don't mean to complain 
But if you keep on talking you're gonna drive me insane 
You keep on talking all around the clock 
I'm begging you baby won't you please stop 
You talk too much 
I can't believe the things that you say everyday 
If you keep on talking baby 
You know you're bound to drive me away


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

Bold As Love

Anger, he smiles,
towering in shiny metallic purple armour
Queen Jealousy, envy waits behind him
*Her fiery green gown sneers at the grassy ground (such a vivid description)*

*Blue are the life-giving waters taken for granted*,(His love of the planet is probably the Cherokee in him, I have Cherokee in my bloodline too.)
They quietly understand
Once happy turquoise armies lay opposite ready,
But wonder why the fight is on
But they're all bold as looooooooove, yeah, they're all bold as looooooooove
Yeah, they're all bold as looove
Just ask the aaaxiiiis

My red is so confident that he flashes trophies of war,
and *ribbons of euphoria (another excellent part)  *
Oraaange is young, full of daring,
But very unsteady for the first go round
My yellow in this case is not so mellow
In fact I'm trying to say it's frigthened like me
And all these emotions of mine keep holding me from, eh,
Giving my life to *a rainbow like you (Love that part alot)*
But, I'm eh , yeah, I'm bold as loooooooooove
Yeah, yeah
Well I'm bold, bold as loooove (hear me talking, girl)
I'm bold as love
Just ask the axis (he knows everything)
Yeah,
yeah,
yeah!
(All that moving guitar, drumming and bass)
(Then we take off in that rocket ship away from a land so battered and torn)Which leads to 2 of my other favorite Hendrix tunes

*1983 A merman I should turn to be*
HURRAY I AWAKE FROM YESTERDAY
ALIVE BUT THE WAR IS HERE TO STAY
SO MY LOVE CATHERINA AND ME
DECIDE TO TAKE OUR LAST WALK THRU THE NOISE TO THE SEA
*NOT TO DIE BUT TO BE REBORN
AWAY FROM THE LANDS SO BATTRED AND TORN
*FOREVER FOREVER

OH SAY CAN YOU SEE IT'S REALLY SUCH A MESS
EVERY INCH OF EARTH IS A FIGHTING NEST
GIANT PENCIL AND LIPSTICK-TUBE SHAPED THINGS
CONTINUE TO RAIN AND CAUSE SCREAMIN' PAIN
AND THE ARCTIC STAINS FROM SILVER BLUE TO BLOODY RED
AS OUR FEET FIND THE SAND 
AND THE SEA IS STRAIGHT AHEAD 
STRAIGHT UP AHEAD

WELL IT'S TOO BAD THAT OUR FRIENDS CAN'T BE WITH US TODAY
WELL IT'S TOO BAD 
THE MACHINE THAT WE BUILT
WOULD NEVER SAVE US THAT'S WHAT THEY SAY
THAT'S WHY THEY AIN'T COMIN' WITH US TODAY
AND THEY ALSO SAID IT'S IMPOSSIBLE 
FOR A MAN TO LIVE AND BREATHE UNDRERWATER
FOREVER WAS A MAIN COMPLAINT 
YEAH AND THEY ALSO THREW THIS IN MY FACE THEY SAID
ANYWAY YOU KNOW GOOD AND WELL 
IT WOULD BE BEYOND THE WILL OF GOD
AND THE GRACE OF THE KING
GRACE OF THE KING
YEAH

OOO

SO MY DARLING AND I MAKE LOVE IN THE SAND 
TO SALUTE THE LAST MOMENT EVER ON DRY LAND
OUR MACHINE IT HAS DONE ITS WORK PLAYED ITS PART WELL
WITHOUT A SCRATCH ON OUR BODY WHEN WE BID IT FAREWELL
STARFISH AND GIANT FOAMS GREET US WITH A SMILE 
BEFORE OUR HEADS GO UNDER WE TAKE OUR LAST LOOK AT THE KILLING NOISE
OF THE OUT OF STYLE
THE OUT OF STYLE OUT OF STYLE OH YEAH
OOOO


_*Moon, Turn The Tides... Gently Gently Away*_
So down and down and down and down
And down and down we go
Hurry my darling we mustn't be late
For the show
Neptune champion games to an aqua
World is so very dear
Right this way smiles a mermaid
I can hear and man is full of cheer.

That man is full of cheer
I could hear that man is full of cheer


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

"If i gave a fuck abouta bitch, i'd always be broke,
I'd neva have no mothafuckin' endo to smoke."
-Snoop Dogg, Doggystyle


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

*Matchbox 20 Lyrics* 

http://hop.clickbank.net/?sing365/surveys2

*Unwell Lyrics*

All day 
Staring at the ceiling 
Making friends with shadows on my wall 
All night 
Hearing voices telling me 
That I should get some sleep 
Because tomorrow might be good for something 
Hold on 
I'm feeling like I'm headed for a 
Breakdown 
I don't know why 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
Me 
Talking to myself in public 
Dodging glances on the train 
I know 
I know they've all been talking 'bout me 
I can hear them whisper 
And it makes me think there must be something wrong 
With me 
Out of all the hours thinking 
Somehow 
I've lost my mind 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired 
I know right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
I been talking in my sleep 
Pretty soon they'll come to get me 
Yeah, they're taking me away 
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell 
I know, right now you can't tell 
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
A different side of me 
I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you don't care 
But soon enough you're gonna think of me 
And how I used to be 
Hey, how I used to be 
How I used to be, yeah 
Well I'm just a little unwell 
How I used to be 
How I used to be


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

Vanity, post more I like the ones you put up... very much.  not Carly Simon.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

Instead of just posting the lyrics you should highlight the areas that strike the most emotion in you.


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 13, 2005)

Jimmy Buffet
The Weather Is Here, Wish You Were Beautiful

He worked hard all year just wanted a few weeks alone
But his old lady's into modeling,
She can't stay away from the phone
Besides she bitches about the mosquitoes
She says "Down there there is nothing to do"
Her goddamn phone never stops ringing
He'll try the service in a day maybe two

Well, he's on his third drink before the
wheels of the plane leave the ground
Making points with the stewardess
climbing over Long Island Sound
She's also spending some time on the island
Too much city madness gives her the blues
They make a date to go dancing and dining
Seems neither has that much to lose

The weather is here I wish you were beautiful
My thoughts aren't too clear but don't run away
My girlfriend's a bore, my job is too dutiful
Hell, nobody's perfect would you like to play
I feel together today

Well now that was just the start of
a well-deserved over due binge
Meanwhile back in the city certain
people are starting to cringe
His lawyers are calling his parents
His girlfriend doesn't know what to think
His partners are studying their options
He's just singing and ordering drinks

The weather is here I wish you were beautiful
The skies are too clear life's easy today
The beer is too cold, the daiquiri's too fruitful
There's no place like home when it's this far away
I don't care what they say

He's going back to New York pack it up
and let everyone know
It was something that he should have done
such a long time ago
Still time to start a new life in the palm trees
Billy Clyde wasn't insane
And it doesn't work out there'll never be any doubt
That the pleasure was worth all the pain

The weather is here I wish you were beautiful
The skies are too clear, life is easy today
The beer is too cold, the daiquiri's too fruitful
There's no place like home when it's this far away
I need time for to play
Time for to play


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

My favorite quote of all time is "Sometimes we live no particular way but our own" by Grateful Dead


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

Another great one by Jerry Garcia was given in an interview about the 60's and he was asked about the Grateful Dead being the epicenter of the 60's revolution and he replied "Somebody has to do something, and it's just incredibly pathetic that it has to be us"


----------



## Sacto95827 (Jan 13, 2005)

"For myself. For my friends. For my family. Forever. I'll take this to the bitter end." - Throwdown


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Instead of just posting the lyrics you should highlight the areas that strike the most emotion in you.


i thought of this too n like how you illustrated how you feel about some of the Hendrix, his stuff is some of the best ever.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 13, 2005)

best song in my book dire straits on every street

there's gotta be a record of you some place
you gotta be on somebody's books
the lowdown - a picture of your face
your injured looks

the sacred and profane
the pleasure and the pain
somewhere your fingerprints remain concrete
and it's your face I'm looking for

a ladykiller - regulation tattoo
silver spurs on his heels
says - what can I tell you as I'm standing next to you
she threw herself under my wheels
oh it's a dangerous road
and a hazardous load
and the fireworks over liberty expode in the heat
and it's your face I'm looking for

a three-chord symphony crashes into space
the moon is hanging upside down
I don't know why it is I'm still on the case
it's a ravenous town
and you still refuse to be traced
seems to me such a waste
and every victory has a taste that's bittersweet
and it's your face I'm looking for


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 13, 2005)

oh and rock gazer nice choice with the pink flloyd lyrics i was gunna put that down my self

Neo


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks it seems sometimes that people put more thought into what they wanted to say than what they wanted to sell back then...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2005)

"Home Sweet Home"
by Motley Crue.......... This song helped me get through alot!!!
You know I'm a dreamer
But my heart's of gold
I had to run away high
So I wouldn't come home low
Just when things went right
It doesn't mean they were always wrong
Just take this song and you'll never feel
Left all alone

Take me to your heart
Feel me in your bones
Just one more night
And I'm comin' off this
Long & winding road

I'm on my way
Well I'm on my way
Home sweet home
Tonight tonight
I'm on my way
I'm on my way
Home sweet home You know that I seem
To make romantic dreams
Up in lights, fallin' off
The silver screen

My heart's like an open book
For the whole world to read
Sometimes nothing-keeps me together
At the seams

I'm on my way
Well I'm on my way
Home sweet home
Tonight tonight
I'm on my way
Just set me free
Home sweet home


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 13, 2005)

Angels by Robbie Williams:
I sit and wait
Does an angel contemplate my fate
And do they know
The places where we go
When we???re grey and old
???cos I have been told
That salvation lets their wings unfold
So when I???m lying in my bed
Thoughts running through my head
And I feel the love is dead
I???m loving angels instead

And through it all she offers me protection
A lot of love and affection
Whether I???m right or wrong
And down the waterfall
Wherever it may take me
I know that life won???t break me
When I come to call she won???t forsake me
I???m loving angels instead

When I???m feeling weak
And my pain walks down a one way street
I look above
And I know I???ll always be blessed with love
And as the feeling grows
She breathes flesh to my bones
And when love is dead
I???m loving angels instead

And through it all she offers me protection
A lot of love and affection
Whether I???m right or wrong
And down the waterfall
Wherever it may take me
I know that life won???t break me
When I come to call she won???t forsake me
I???m loving angels instead

And through it all she offers me protection
A lot of love and affection
Whether I???m right or wrong
And down the waterfall
Wherever it may take me
I know that life won???t break me
When I come to call she won???t forsake me
I???m loving angels instead


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

*I used to have a live video clip of this performed live, very intense, but I lost it, anybody have a copy of it? *
*Rollins Band - Fool*
I should have seen my end coming from a long way off
My friend said man she'll give you the blues, don't get caught
But I went ahead and told myself a bunch of lies
And spent night after hammered night getting back my mind

I am a fool when I think I need you
I'm a fool to believe
*My heart is so wide open
I'm so easy to deceive
*I'm a fool I'll keep believing
Like a fool I'll believe it all
I'm a fool who'll keep on coming
And like a fool, I will crawl

I waste time in my mind thinking of you - I'm a fool I know
And it hurts to take the pain over and over - I'm a fool I know
I keep wrecking myself when I should be healing my wounds
I'm a fool I know
Self mutilation is the only thing that I know - I'm a fool I know

I've watched your front teeth sharpen and I've felt your muscles flex
*You have the kind of eyes that turn mere mortals into wrecks*
I know first hand so well all the hard times you direct
Seduced rejected reduced ejected again


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2005)

Scarborough Fair, Simon and Garfunkle
remember me to one who lives there
she once was a true love of mine

Sound of Silence, Simon and Garfunkle
Fools said I you do not know
silence like a cancer grows

and the people bowed and prayed
to the neon god they made
and the sign flashed out its warning
and the words that it was forming
and the words of the sign said 
the words of the prophets are written on the subway walls

whispers the sound of silence


----------



## Shae (Jan 13, 2005)

Shit! I'm like one of the only youngins here who don't recognize 75 percent of these artists.  Here is one of the songs I like

*Believe by Yellowcard*
Think about the love inside the strength of heart
Think about the heroes saving life in the dark
Climbing higher through the fire, time was running out
Never knowing you weren't going to be coming down alive
But you still came back for me
You were strong and you believed

Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Be strong. Believe.
Be strong. Believe.

Think about the chance I never had to say
Thank you for giving up your life that day
Never fearing, only hearing voices calling out
Let it all go, the life that you know, just to bring it down alive
And you still came back for me
You were strong and you believed

Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Be strong. Believe.

(Again today, we take into our hearts and minds those who perished on this site one year ago, and also those who came to toil in the rubble to bring order out of chaos, to help us make sense of our despair)

Wanna hold my wife when I get home
Wanna tell the kids they'll never know how much I love to see them smile
Wanna make a change or two right now
Wanna live a life like you somehow
Wanna make your sacrifice worthwhile

Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Be strong. Believe.

Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Everything is gonna be alright
Be strong. Believe.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

Whitney Houston I Wanna Dance With Somebody

_I've been in love
and lost my senses 
spinning through the town
Soon or later the fever ends
and I wind up feeling down

I need a man who'll take a chance 
on a love that burns hot enough to last
So when the night falls 
my lonely heart calls

Oh wanna dance with somebody
I wanna feel the heat with somebody
Yeah wanna dance with somebody 
With somebody who loves me
_


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

THE DOORS -  YOU MAKE ME REAL



I really want you, really do
Really need you, baby, God knows I do
'Cause I'm not real enough without you
Oh, what can I do.

You make me real,
You make me feel like lovers feel.
You make me throw away mistaken misery
Make me feel love
Make me free.

I really want you, really do
Really need you, baby, really do
'Cause I'm not real enough without you
What can I do.

You make me real
Only you, baby, have that appeal.
So let me slide into your tender sunken sea
Make me feel love
Make me free.

You make me real, all right
You make me feel, like lovers feel.
You make me throw away mistaken misery
You make me feel love
You make me free.
Make me free
You make me real.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

Aerosmith I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing


_I could stay awake just to hear you breathing
Watch you smile while you are sleeping
Far away and dreaming
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
I could stay lost in this moment forever
Well, every moment spent with you
Is a moment I treasure_

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

_Lying close to you
Feeling your heart beating
And I'm wondering what you're dreaming
Wondering if it's me you're seeing
Then I kiss your eyes and thank God we're together
And I just wanna stay with you
In this moment forever, forever and ever
_
I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

_I don't wanna miss one smile
I don't wanna miss one kiss
Well, I just wanna be with you
Right here with you, just like this
I just wanna hold you close
Feel your heart so close to mine
And stay here in this moment
For all the rest of time
_
Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
'Cause I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
'Cause I'd miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing
'Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, babe
And I don't wanna miss a thing

Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep, yeah
I don't wanna miss a thing


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

Guns n Roses Sweet Child O' Mine

She's got a smile that it seems to me 
Reminds me of childhood memories 
Where everything 
Was as fresh as the bright blue sky 
Now and then when I see her face 
She takes me away to that 
special place 
And if I stared too long 
I'd probably break down and cry 

Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 

She's got eyes of the bluest skies 
As if they thought of rain 
I hate to look into those eyes 
And see an ounce of pain 
Her hair reminds me 
of a warm safe place 
Where as a child I'd hide 
And pray for the thunder 
And the rain 
To quietly pass me by 

Sweet child o' mine 
Sweet love of mine 

Where do we go 
Where do we go now 
Where do we go 
Sweet child o' mine


----------



## vanity (Jan 13, 2005)

PETER FRAMPTON - BABY I LOVE YOUR WAY


Shadows grow so long before my eyes 
And they're moving across the page 
Suddenly the day turns into night 
Far away from the city but don't hesitate 
'Cause your love won't wait hey 
Ooh baby I love your way every day 
Wanna tell you I love your way every day 
Wanna be with you night and day 

Moon appears to shine and light the sky 
With the help of some fireflies 
I wonder how they have the power shine shine shine 
I can see them under the pines 
But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait hey 
Ooh baby I love your way every day 
Wanna tell you I love your way every day 
Wanna be with you night and day uh yeah 

But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait 
I can see the sunset in your eyes 
Brown and grey and blue besides 
Clouds are stalking islands in the sun 
Wish I could dry one out of season 
But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait hey 
Ooh baby I love your way every day 
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh 
Wanna be with you night and day 
Ooh baby I love your way every day 
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh 
Wanna be with you night and day


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2005)

*U2 Lyrics - With Or Without You*

See the stone set in your eyes 
See the thorn twist in your side 
I wait for you 

Sleight of hand and twist of fate 
On a bed of nails she makes me wait 
And I wait without you 

With or without you 
With or without you 

Through the storm we reach the shore 
You give it all but I want more 
And I'm waiting for you 

With or without you 
With or without you 
I can't live 
With or without you 

And you give yourself away 
And you give yourself away 
And you give 
And you give 
And you give yourself away 

My hands are tied 
My body bruised, she's got me with 
Nothing to win and 
Nothing left to lose 

And you give yourself away 
And you give yourself away 
And you give 
And you give 
And you give yourself away 

With or without you 
With or without you 
I can't live 
With or without you 

With or without you 
With or without you 
I can't live 
With or without you 
With or without you


----------



## vanity (Jan 14, 2005)

THE KINKS - YOU REALLY GOT ME


Girl, you really got me goin???
You got me so I don???t know what I???m doin???
Yeah, you really got me now
You got me so I can???t sleep at night

Yeah, you really got me now
You got me so I don???t know what I???m doin???, now
Oh yeah, you really got me now
You got me so I can???t sleep at night

You really got me
You really got me
You really got me

See, don???t ever set me free
I always wanna be by your side
Girl, you really got me now
You got me so I can???t sleep at night

Yeah, you really got me now
You got me so I don???t know what I???m doin???, now
Oh yeah, you really got me now
You got me so I can???t sleep at night

You really got me
You really got me
You really got me


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Melissa Etheridge If I Only Wanted To  


If I wanted to I could do anything right
I could dance with the devil on a 
Saturday night
If I wanted to I could turn matches to gold
I could smoke drink swear and I would never
grow old
I wouldn't have to be in love with you
If I only wanted to
If I only wanted to

If I wanted to I could run fast as a train
Be as sharp as a needle that's twisting your brain
If I wanted to I could turn mountains to sand
Have political leaders in the palm of my hand
I wouldn't have to be in love with you
If I only wanted to
If I only wanted to

I could leave tonight
And I would be all right
Stop holding on
If I wanted to
If I only wanted to

If I wanted to I could be as patient as death
Fix this hole in my heart leaking into my flesh
If I wanted to I could turn sparks into ice
There'd never be another woman who could make you
think twice
I wouldn't have to be in love with you
If I only wanted to
If I only wanted to


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Cheap Trick I Want You To Want Me

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
I'd love you to love me.
I'm beggin' you to beg me.

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
I'd love you to love me.
I'll shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt.
I'll get home early from work if you say that you love me.

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'.
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
I'd love you to love me.
I'm beggin' you to beg me.
I'll shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt.
I'll get home early from work if you say that you love me.

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'.
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin'.
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin'?

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
I'd love you to love me.
I'm beggin' you to beg me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.
I want you to want me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Eric Clapton Wonderful Tonite

It???s late in the evening
She???s wondering what clothes to wear
She puts on her make up
And brushes her long blonde hair
And then she asks me
Do I look alright
And I say yes, you look wonderful tonight

We go a party
And everyone turns to see
This beautiful lady
That???s walking around with me
_And then she asks me_
_Do you feel alright_
_And I say yes, I feel wonderful tonight_

_I feel wonderful_
_Because I see the love light in your eyes_
_And the wonder of it all_
_Is that you just don???t realize_
_How much I love you_

It???s time to go home now
And I???ve got an aching head
So I give her the car keys
She helps me to bed
And then I tell her
As I turn out the light
I say my darling, you were wonderful tonight
Oh my darling, you were wonderful tonight


----------



## spike (Jan 14, 2005)

aint it just like the night to play tricks when your trying be so quiet                                               
We sit here stranded, though we're all doin' our best to deny it
And Louise holds a handful of rain, temptin' you to defy it
Lights flicker from the opposite loft
In this room the heat pipes just cough
The country music station plays soft
But there's nothing, really nothing to turn off
Just Louise and her lover so entwined
And these visions of Johanna that conquer my mind

In the empty lot where the ladies play blindman's bluff with the key chain
And the all-night girls they whisper of escapades out on the "D" train
We can hear the night watchman click his flashlight
Ask himself if it's him or them that's really insane
Louise, she's all right, she's just near
She's delicate and seems like the mirror
But she just makes it all too concise and too clear
That Johanna's not here
The ghost of 'lectricity howls in the bones of her face
Where these visions of Johanna have now taken my place

Now, little boy lost, he takes himself so seriously
He brags of his misery, he likes to live dangerously
And when bringing her name up
He speaks of a farewell kiss to me
He's sure got a lotta gall to be so useless and all
Muttering small talk at the wall while I'm in the hall
How can I explain?
Oh, it's so hard to get on
And these visions of Johanna, they kept me up past the dawn

Inside the museums, Infinity goes up on trial
Voices echo this is what salvation must be like after a while
But Mona Lisa musta had the highway blues
You can tell by the way she smiles
See the primitive wallflower freeze
When the jelly-faced women all sneeze
Hear the one with the mustache say, "Jeeze
I can't find my knees"
Oh, jewels and binoculars hang from the head of the mule
But these visions of Johanna, they make it all seem so cruel

The peddler now speaks to the countess who's pretending to care for him
Sayin', "Name me someone that's not a parasite and I'll go out and say a prayer for him"
But like Louise always says
"Ya can't look at much, can ya man?"
As she, herself, prepares for him
And Madonna, she still has not showed
We see this empty cage now corrode
Where her cape of the stage once had flowed
The fiddler, he now steps to the road
He writes ev'rything's been returned which was owed
On the back of the fish truck that loads
While my conscience explodes
The harmonicas play the skeleton keys and the rain
And these visions of Johanna are now all that remain
BOB DYLAN  VISIONS OF JOHANNA


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

Lying to my face again
Suicidal imbecile
Think about it put it on the fautline
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
Over this, why do you wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess, Coalesce, Coalesce

Disconnect and self destruct, one bullet at a time
What's your hurry, everyone will have his day to die
If you choose to pull the trigger, should your drama prove sincere,
Do it somewhere far away from here


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 14, 2005)

So familiar and overwhelmingly warm
This one, this form I hold now.

Embracing you, this reality here,
This one, this form I hold now, so
Wiide eyed and hoopeful.

Wiide eyed and hoopefully wild.
We barely remember what came before this precious moment,
Choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside...
This body holding me, reminding me that I am not alone in
This body makes me feel eternal. All this pain is an illuuuusion.



We barely remember who or what came before this precious moment,
We are Choosing to be here, right now. Hold on, stay inside...
This hoooooly realityy, this hoooooly experience.
Choosing to be here in...
This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal all this pain is an illusion.

Aliiiiive!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Jan 14, 2005)

Bob Marley-Punky Reggae Party

Rejected by society

Treated with impugnity

Protected by their dignity

I face reality


Wailers still be there
The Jam, The Dammed, The Clash
Wailers still be there
Dr. Feelgood too, ooh



Oh ah!

A tip from a gypsy

She said man you got a tipsy

Hidin' from reality

In your world of Hipocrisy


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

*uh you forgot who's it by n what's it called. edit edit *


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

not you the other guy


----------



## Pizzer (Jan 14, 2005)

Eminem - Spend Some Time (last verse)
[50 Cent]
Em introduced us, "50 this is Tanya, Tanya this is 50"
Then slid off and left her to kick it with me
I complimented her, I said you have very nice lips
With my imagination, I could see her suckin' my dick


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Paul McCartney Maybe I'm Amazed

Baby I???m amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I???m afraid of the way I love you
Baby I???m amazed at the the way you pulled me out of time
Hung me on a line
Maybe I???m amazed at the way I really need you

_Baby I???m a man and maybe I???m a lonely man_
_Who???s in the middle of something_
_That he dosen???t really understand_
_Babe I???m a man and maybe you???re the only woman_
_Who could ever help me_
_Baby won???t you help to me understand_

(lead solo)

Baby I???m a man and maybe I???m a lonely man
Who???s in the middle of something
That he dosen???t really understand
Babe I???m a man and maybe you???re the only woman
Who could ever help me
Baby won???t you help me understand

_Baby I???m amazed at the way you???re with me all the time_
_Maybe I???m afraid of the way I leave you_
_Baby I???m amazed at the way you help me sing my song_
_You right me when I???m wrong_
_Maybe I???m amazed at the way I really need you_

(chorus no words)

(lead solo)

(chorus no words) (fades away)@};-


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 14, 2005)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> Eminem - Spend Some Time (last verse)
> [50 Cent]
> Em introduced us, "50 this is Tanya, Tanya this is 50"
> Then slid off and left her to kick it with me
> ...


I prefer this part:

"Talkin' like a opportunist too, why talk when sucking my dick is the real carreer move"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Phil Collins Thru My Eyes


It???s never where you think you???ll find it
The thing you think you???re looking for
It could take you all your lifetime
And still you???d never quite be sure

You could look everywhere
Because you know it???s there
Somewhere beneath the sky
But too close and you???ll get burned
There???s no lesson learned
Yet some people pass it by

You???ll see things different when you look thru my eyes
Things are different if you see what I see
Just look closely and you???ll see thru my eyes
It could be different, you???ll see how it could be,
If you can see

You may need help to find your way home
Those who brought you here have flown
The road you take is full of hope or sadness
The choice you make will be your own

But you???re not alone in there
Just say hello in there
Cos there are many just like you
They???ll help you find someway
To make it all the way
They???ll tell you all you have to do

You???ll see things different when you look thru my eyes
Things are different if you see what I see
Just look closely and you???ll see thru my eyes
It could be different, you???ll see how it could be,
If you can see

_No one warns you of the heartache
No one can hide you from the storm
But from the shadows there will come the sunshine
A place to dry and keep you warm

Though no one tells you how
Your hearts beating faster now
Getting stronger day by day

Suddenly it???s clear, what you seek is near
It???s what you learn along the way

Its never where you think you???ll find it
The thing you think you ???re looking for
Well it could take you all your lifetime
Still you???ll never quite be sure
You???ll find it, just look closer_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Aerosmith Amazing

_I kept the right ones out_
_And let the wrong ones in_
_Had an angel of mercy to see me through all my sins_
_There were times in my life_
_When I was goin??? insane_
_Tryin??? to walk through_
_The pain_
_When I lost my grip_
_And I hit the floor_
_Yeah,i thought I could leave but couldn???t get out the door_
_I was so sick and tired_
_Of livin??? a lie_
_I was wishin that i_
_Would die_

_Chorus:_
_It???s amazing_
_With the blink of an eye you finally see the light_
_It???s amazing_
_When the moment arrives that you know you???ll be alright_
_It???s amazing_
_And I???m sayin??? a prayer for the desperate hearts tonight_

_That one last shot???s a permanent vacation_
_And how high can you fly with broken wings? _
_Life???s a journey not a destination_
_And I just can???t tell just what tomorrow brings_

_You have to learn to crawl_
_Before you learn to walk_
_But I just couldn???t listen to all that righteous talk, oh yeah_
_I was out on the street,_
_Just tryin??? to survive_
_Scratchin??? to stay_
_Alive_
_Chorus_

_Desperate hearts, desperate hearts_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 14, 2005)

Led Zeppelin The Rain Song

This is the springtime of my loving-
The second season I am to know
You are the sunlight in my growing-
So little warmth I???ve felt before.
It isn???t hard to feel me glowing-
I watched the fire that grew so low.

It is the summer of my smiles-
Flee from me keepers of the gloom.
_Speak to me only with your eyes_
_It is to you I give this tune._
_Ain???t so hard to recognize-_
_These things are clear to all from_
_Time to time._ ooooh...

Talk talk-
I???ve felt the coldness of my winter
I never thought it would ever go
I cursed the gloom that set upon us...

But I know that I love you so
But I know that I love you so.

_These are the seasons of emotion_
_And like the winds they rise and fall_
_This is the wonder of devotion-_
_I see the torch we all must hold._
_This is the mystery of the quotient-_
_Upon us all a little rain_
_Must fall._
Just a little rain? 
Ooooh, yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## Shae (Jan 14, 2005)

*The Sun by Maroon 5*
After school
Walking home
Fresh dirt under my fingernails
And I can smell hot asphalt
Cars screech to a halt to let me pass
And I cannot remember
What life was like through photographs
Trying to recreate images life gives us from our past

And sometimes it's a sad song

But I cannot forget
Refuse to regret
So glad I met you
Take my breath away
Make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have
Gone through
And mama I've been cryin'
Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun

Moving on down my street
I see people I won't ever meet
Think of her, take a breath
Feel the beat in the rhythm of my steps
And sometimes it's a sad song

But I cannot forget
Refuse to regret
So glad I met you
Take my breath away
Make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have
Gone through
And mama I've been cryin'
Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun

The rhythm of her conversation
The perfection of her creation
The sex she slipped into my coffee
The way she felt when she first saw me
Hate to love and love to hate her
Like a broken record player
Back and forth and here and gone
And on and on and on and on

But I cannot forget
Refuse to regret
So glad I met you
Take my breath away
Make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have
Gone through
And mama I've been cryin'
Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battles almost won
She said the battles almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun


*I say that this is my faveorite song out of their album, Songs About Jane. *


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

House Of Pain, by Faster Pussycat
This song helped me get over my Mom and Dad's divorce.

It's a little past supper time
I'm still out on the porch step sittin' on my behind,
Waiting for you.
Wondrin' if everything's alright,
Moma said,"Come in boy, don't waste your time,"
I said,"I've got time. Well he'll be here soon."
Five years old and talkin' to myself.
Where were you? Where'd ya go? Daddy can't you tell?

Chorus.

I'm not tryin' to fake it, and I ain't the one to blame.
No, there's no one home in my house of pain.
I didn't write these pages and my script's been re-arranged.
No, there's no one home in my house of pain.

Wasn't I worth the time?
A boy needs a daddy like a dance to mime and all the time,
Ilooked up to you.
I paced my room a million times.
And all I ever got was one big line, the same old lie.
How could you?
Well I was eighteen and still talkin' to myself.
Where were you? Where'd ya go? Daddy can't ya tell?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

Skylars song, by Vince Neil.
Real touching song about his daughters death. Makes me tear up.

I¹m starin¹ into the night
Seen the times of my life with you
With you it¹ll always be right
My burnin¹ light
Your star will shine tonight
Sky, you will always be mine
I feel the angels by your side
I thought there would always be time
This love of mine
For our love in a future time
I feel you with me at night
I sense your every move
I know you hear me
And everything I do
I dream of the things that you say
And the times that we play
Your love is the warmth of my day
It¹ll never fade away
I feel you with me at night
I sense your every move
I know you hear me
And everything I do
I swear my never-ending love to you
Lord it¹s true a never-ending love to you
I feel you with me at night
I sense your every move
I know you hear me
And everything I do
I do it for you
Love, my never-ending love for you


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

New Tattoo, by Motley Crue
Just a cool song!!!

I've been out drinkin with the boys again
Sorry I'm calling after 2 a.m.

There's something that I need to say to you
I know it's late
But this can't wait
I just got a new tattoo

One love and a, one woman
You're my new tattoo
Tonight is the very first night of my life with you Until the day I die
I promise it's true
Everyone will see my new tattoo 

Tonight I saw your face up in the stars Stumbled here to paint you on my arm
There's something that I need to say to you
So I wrote this song
Cause you belong
Right here on my new tattoo
One love and a, one woman 

You're my new tattoo
Tonight is the very first night of my life with you Until the day I die
I promise it's true
Everyone will see my

I don't want to see us fade away
I don't want to be without you another day
I could be your Dorian Gray
I won't fade away
No, I won't fade away

One love and a, one woman
You're my new tattoo
Tonight is the very first night of my life with you One love and a, one woman
You're my new tattoo
Tonight is the very first night I'll spend with you
Yeah-ah 
Don't wanna be without my new tattoo
Yeah-aahh Yeah


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

2000 Man by KISS ( I know, The Rolling Stones did the original)
Just a really cool song.

Well, my name it is a number 
It's on a piece of plastic film 
And I've been growin' funny flowers 
Outside on my little window sill 
And don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 

You know, my wife still respects me 
Even though I really misuse her 
I am having an affair 
With the Random computer 

But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 

Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy, proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, your brain's still flashin' 
Like they did when you were young 
Or did they come down crashin' 
Seeing all the things you'd done 
Spacin' out and havin' fun 

Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 
Oh daddy, proud of your planet 
Oh mommy. proud of your sun 

Oh daddy, your brain's still flashin' 
Like they did when you were young 
Or did they come down crashin' 
Seeing all the things you'd done 
Spacin' out and havin' fun 

But, don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
Understand me, u-understand me, u-understand me, now understand me 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
But don't you know I'm a 2,000 man 
And my kids, they just don't understand me at all 
I'm a 2,000 man, I'm a 2,000 man 
I'm a 2,000 man, I'm a 2,000 man, yeah, 2,000


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 14, 2005)

Beth, by KISS.
The Best song ever made (IMO)

Beth, I hear you callin' 
But I can't come home right now 
Me and the boys are playin' 
And we just can't find the sound 
Just a few more hours 
And I'll be right home to you 
I think I hear them callin' 
Oh, Beth what can I do 
Beth what can I do 

You say you feel so empty 
That our house just ain't a home 
And I'm always somewhere else 
And you're always there alone 

Just a few more hours 
And I'll be right home to you 
I think I hear them callin' 
Oh, Beth what can I do 
Beth what can I do 

Beth, I know you're lonely 
And I hope you'll be alright 
'Cause me and the boys will be playin' 
All night


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Jan 14, 2005)

from "Adhesive" -STP

...Have a listen, lend an ear
Here's a song now if you care
I'll just hum along
Words don't matter anymore...

The "words" line makes me remember how unimportant words are at times, just compared to the overall -vibe- of things...


----------



## maxpro2 (Jan 14, 2005)

U2 - Acrobat

...And I must be an acrobat
To talk like this
And act like that
*And you can dream
So dream out loud*
And you can find
Your own way out
You can build
And I can will
And you can call
I can't wait until
You can stash
And you can seize
In dreams begin
Responsibilities
And I can love
And I can love
And I know that the tide is turning 'round
So don't let the bastards grind you down


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

*Eric Clapton Layla*

What???ll you do when you get lonely
No one waiting by your side? 
You???ve been running and hiding much too long.
You know it???s just your foolish pride.


Layla, you???ve got me on my knees.
Layla, I???m begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won???t you ease my worried mind.


I tried to give you consolation
When your old man had let you down.
Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down.


Chorus


Let???s make the best of the situation
Before I finally go insane.
Please don???t say we???ll never find a way
And tell me all my love???s in vain.


Chorus


Chorus


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

If I leave here tomorrow 

Would you still remember me? 
For I must be travelling on, now, 
'Cause there's too many places I've got to see. 
But, if I stayed here with you, girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you can not change. 
Lord knows, I can't change.

Bye, bye, its been a sweet love. 
Though this feeling I can't change. 
But please don't take it badly, 
'Cause Lord knows I'm to blame. 
But, if I stayed here with you girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you'll never change. 
And this bird you can not change. 
Lord knows, I can't change. 
Lord help me, I can't change.


Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird ​


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 15, 2005)

Were gettin' funny in the back of my car
 I'm sorry honey if I took it a little to far


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

Artist and title please? i know some of these songs but i'm trying to download them all. thanks.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Artist and title please? i know some of these songs but i'm trying to download them all. thanks.


OK sorry. I edited for ya.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

um okay i just found a jimi hendrix jim morrison song %$#@ her in the ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> OK sorry. I edited for ya.


Thank you...


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (The Angry American)
> by Toby Keith
> 
> Oh, justice will be served
> ...


Fuck ya boss!    
I was at the first concert where he played that live. What a fucking show!


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

*Read This:*

I'm just trying to be a father,
Raise a daughter and a son.
Be a lover to their mother,
Everything to everyone.
Up and at 'em bright and early,
I'm all in my business suit.
Yeah, I'm dressed for success,
From my head down to my boots. 

I don't do it for money,
There's bills that I can't pay.
I don't do it for the glory,
I just do it anyway.
Providing for our future's,
My responsibility.
Yeah, I'm real good under pressure,
Bein' all that I can be. 

An' I can't call in sick on Mondays,
When the weekends been too strong.
I just work straight through the holidays,
Sometimes all night long.
You can bet that I stand ready,
When the wolf growls at the door.
Hey, I'm solid; hey, I'm steady;
Hey, I'm true down to the core. 

And I will always do my duty,
No matter what the price.
I've counted up the cost,
An' I know the sacrifice.
Oh, and I don't want to die for you,
But if dyin's asked of me,
I'll bear that cross with an honor,
'Cause freedom don't come free. 

I'm an American soldier, an American.
Beside my brothers and my sisters
I will proudly take a stand.
When liberty's in jeopardy,
I will always do what's right.
I'm out here on the front lines:
Sleep in peace tonight.
American soldier,
I'm an American soldier.
Instrumental break. 

Yeah, an American soldier, an American.
Beside my brothers and my sisters,
I will proudly take a stand.
When our liberty's in jeopardy,
I will always do what's right.
An' I'm out here on the front lines,
So sleep in peace tonight.
American soldier, I'm an American.
An American.
An American soldier. 

Toby Kieth - American Soldier
My best friend leaves for Iraq tomorrow morning. Dont ever discount what they're giving up to serve.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

I hear people talkin' bad,
About the way we have to live here in this country,
Harpin' on the wars we fight,
An' gripin' 'bout the way things oughta be.
An' I don't mind 'em switchin' sides,
An' standin' up for things they believe in.
When they're runnin' down my country, man,
They're walkin' on the fightin' side of me. 

Yeah, walkin' on the fightin' side of me.
Runnin' down the way of life,
Our fightin' men have fought and died to keep.
If you don't love it, leave it:
Let this song I'm singin' be a warnin'.
If you're runnin' down my country, man,
You're walkin' on the fightin' side of me.
I read about some squirrely guy,
Who claims, he just don't believe in fightin'.
An' I wonder just how long,
The rest of us can count on bein' free.
They love our milk an' honey,
But they preach about some other way of livin'.
When they're runnin' down my country, hoss,
They're walkin' on the fightin' side of me. 

Yeah, walkin' on the fightin' side of me.
Runnin' down the way of life,
Our fightin' men have fought and died to keep.
If you don't love it, leave it:
Let this song I'm singin' be a warnin'.
If you're runnin' down my country, man,
You're walkin' on the fightin' side of me.

Yeah, walkin' on the fightin' side of me.
Runnin' down the way of life,
Our fightin' men have fought and died to keep.
If you don't love it, leave it:
Let this song I'm singin' be a warnin'.
If you're runnin' down my country, man,
You're walkin' on the fightin' side of me.

Merle Haggard - Fighting Side of Me 

Thats the orignal Angry American.


----------



## Du (Jan 15, 2005)

*"Red White And Blue"

*We don't have no plastic L.A. Frynds,
ain't on the edge of no popular trend.
Ain't never seen the inside of that magazine GQ.
We don't care if you 're a lawyer, or a texas oil man, 
or some waitress busting ass in some liquor stand.
If you got Soul
We hang out with people just like you

My hair's turning white, 
my neck's always been red, 
my collar's still blue, 
we've always been here 
just trying to sing the truth to you.
Yes you could say 
we've always been, 
Red, White, and Blue

Ride our own bikes To Sturgis 
we pay our own dues,
smoking camels, drinking domestic BREWS
You want to know where I have been
just look at my hands
Yeah, I've driven by the White House,
Spent some time in jail.
Momma cried but she still wouldn't pay my bail.
I ain't been no angel, 
But even God, he understands.

My hair's turning white, 
my neck's always been red, 
my collar's still blue, 
we've always been here 
just trying to sing the truth to you.
Yes you could say 
we've always been, 
Red, White, and Blue

Yeah that's right!

My Daddy worked hard, and so have I,
paid our taxes and gave our lives 
to serve this great country
so what are they complaining about

Yeah we love our families, we love our kids
you know it is love that makes us all so rich
That's where were at,
If they don't like it they can just
get the HELL out!

Yeah!

My hair's turning white, 
my neck's always been red, 
my collar's still blue, 
we've always been here 
just trying to sing the truth to you.
Yes you could say 
we've always been, 
Red, White, and Blue


- Lynyrd Skynyrd

Really good song, musically.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2005)

Grateful Dead - Friend of the Devil​​



I lit out from reno, I was trailed by twenty hounds

Didn???t get to sleep last night ???till the morning came around.

*Set out runnin??? but I take my time*
*A friend of the devil is a friend of mine*
*If I get home before daylight, I just might get some sleep tonight.*

Ran into the devil, babe, he loaned me twenty bills
I spent the night in utah in a cave up in the hills.

Set out runnin??? but I take my time, a friend of the devil is a friend of mine,
If I get home before daylight, I just might get some sleep tonight.

I ran down to the levee but the devil caught me there
He took my twenty dollar bill and vanished in the air.

Set out runnin??? but I take my time
A friend of the devil is a friend of mine
If I get home before daylight, I just might get some sleep tonight.

Got two reasons why I cry away each lonely night,
The first one???s named sweet anne marie, and she???s my hearts delight.
The second one is prison, babe, the sheriff???s on my trail,
And if he catches up with me, I???ll spend my life in jail.

Got a wife in chino, babe, and one in cherokee
The first one says she???s got my child, but it don???t look like me.

Set out runnin??? but I take my time,
A friend of the devil is a friend of mine,
If I get home before daylight, I just might get some sleep tonight.​​



Note the fade to gray text ​​


----------



## maniclion (Jan 15, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> um okay i just found a jimi hendrix jim morrison song %$#@ her in the ass.


I posted the lyrics to that in another song thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> *Read This:*
> 
> I'm just trying to be a father,
> Raise a daughter and a son.
> ...


 
 i like some country too.  Toby Keith is really good, Travis Tritt, Alan Jackson, Blackhawk, Dirks Bently, Dwight Yoakam..... maybe a lot...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 15, 2005)

*Green Day*
*Blood, Sex And Booze Lyrics*


Waiting in a room
All dressed up and bound and gagged up
To a chair
It's so unfair
I won't dare to move, 
for the pain
She puts me through 
is what I need
to make it bleed

I'm in distress, 
oh mistress I confess 
so do it one more time
These handcuffs are too tight, well
You know I will obey, 
so please Don t make me beg
For blood, sex and booze you give me

Say Im disturbed
its what I deserve, 
another lesson to be learned
from a girl called kill

My head is in the gutter
Thank you sir, strike up another 
mandolin of discipline
Throw me to the dogs
Let them eat my flesh down
To the wood
It feels so good 

I'm in distress, 
oh mistress I confess 
so do it one more time
These handcuffs are too tight, well
You know I will obey, 
so please Don t make me beg
For blood, sex and booze you give me

Say Im disturbed
its what I deserve, 
another lesson to be learned
from a girl called kill

Whoo!

Woah... Oh....

Im in distress
oh mistress, i confess
so do it one more time
these handcuffs are too tight, well.
You know i will obey, 
so please dont make me beg
for blood, sex, and booze you give me

Woah... oh....
Woah... oh....

*Green Day *
*Dominated Love Slave*

I want to be your dominated love slave
I want to be the one that takes the pain
You can spank me when I do not behave
Mack me in the forehead with a chain

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drive them staples deep

I want you to slap me and call me naughty
Put a beltsander against my skin
I want to feel pain all over my body
Can't wait to be punished for my sins.

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drive them staples deep

Yee-hah!

Cause I love feelin' dirty
And I love feelin' cheap
And I love it when you hurt me
So drrrriiiveeee.....Staples?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> My best friend leaves for Iraq tomorrow morning. Dont ever discount what they're giving up to serve.


I will pray for them. Good Luck and GODspeed!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 15, 2005)

*Live Wire by Motley Crue*
Live Wire

Plug me in
I'm alive tonight
Out on the streets again
Turn me on
I'm too hot to stop
Something you'll never forget
Take my fist
Break down walls
I'm on top tonight

[Pre Chorus]
No, no
You better turn me loose
You better set me free

Cause I'm hot, young, running free
A little bit better than I use to be 

[Chorus]
Cause I'm alive
Live Wire
Cause I'm alive
I'm a Live Wire
Cause I'm alive
Live Wire
Cause I'm alive
I'm a Live Wire

I'll either break her face
Or take down her legs
Get my ways at will
Go for the throat
Never let loose
Goin' in for the kill
Take my fist
Break down walls
I'm on top tonight 

[Pre Chorus]
[Chorus]

Come on baby
Gotta play with me
Well I'm your live wire
You better lock your doors
I'm on the prowl tonight
Well be mine tonight 

[Chorus]

Come on be may baby
Come on tonight 
Come on be may baby
Come on tonight
I'll give you everything
You want inside
Plug me in, plug me in
I want you
Come on tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 15, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Live Wire by Motley Crue*
> Live Wire
> 
> Plug me in
> ...


AWESOME song!!!


----------



## Unhooked (Jan 15, 2005)

Not sure if this was posted or not but:

 'Your halo is slipping down to choke you now'

  - The Noose 'A Perfect Circle'


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2005)

Recorded by Fleetwood Mac.


Loving you
Isn't the right thing to do
How can I ever change things
That I feel

If I could
Maybe I'd give you my world
How can I
When you won't take it from me

You can go your own way
Go your own way
*You can call it
Another lonely day
*You can go your own way
Go your own way

Tell me why
Everything turned around
Packing up
Shacking up is all you wanna do

If I could
Baby I'd give you my world
Open up
Everything's waiting for you

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You an call it
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
go your own way

(Instrumental solo)

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You can call it another lonely day
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
Go your own way
You can call it another lonely day

(Instrumental solo)

You can go your own way
You can call it another lonely day
You can go your own way
You can call it... (fade out)


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2005)

_Dead Kennedy's - Rambozo the Clown_
Got a deadly toy
To brainwash your boy 

An egocentric muscle thug
Kicks butt on screen like a brat outa hell
Bullshitter in the Indochina shop
Pull the string in his back, we win the war 

That we never should have started at all 

A cabbage patch terrorist to call our own
Who rewrites history with a machine gun
Don't think about it???KILL IT
That's what we teach your child 

RAMBOZO 
RAMBOZO 
RAMBOZO the Clown 
To draft age kids
It sure looks like fun???
"Kill 'em all
And let God sort 'em out." 
Like video games???no mess
Just fuel for a mass lapse of common sense
You can be Don Quixote
We'll dice you with our windmill blades 

Brawn over brain
Means a happy ending
G.I. Joe in the cereal bowl
Grey shrapnel-flavored chewing gum
Mass murder ain't just painless
Now we've made it cute 

RAMBOZO 
RAMBOZO 
RAMBOZO the Clown 
War is sexy
War is fun
Iron Ego
Red Dawn 
Be a wolverine. You'll rule the hills
Just get some guns and Cheerios
Any kid can conquer Libya
Just steal a fighter plane 

Look who came home in a wheelchair
V.A. Hospital, they don't care
"We're the machine
You're just a tool."
Who fell for the myth of Rambozo the Clown


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

My favourite lyrics of all time belong to a song called 'Opened once' by Jeff Buckley.

"Just like the Ocean, always in love with the Moon."


----------



## maniclion (Jan 16, 2005)

The reason I like this song and basically the entire Adrenaline album is because the lyrics have an enigmatic sound to them some words aren't exactly clear so you can fill the gaps with your own words and make it have new meaning for you, Radiohead is like that too.​​

*Deftones-One Weak*​Nerve, Here I borned feeding on his lung​Verve, is his curse because he wanted to meet christ alone​Yeah you're no good, we could be so flown​Misunderstood - we could be your god​There in my bones we could be so flown​Misunderstood - because he wanted to meet Christ alone​But you will...No you will never find me - breach unborn​Never come here watch me burn​Never b*tch cause your scars show​Never will I burn​Under and beneath the floor​Before his face 'cause your no good​We could have been like one​F*ck it B*tch you feel sore, we could be so flown​Misunderstood, Because he wanted to meet Christ alone​But you will...No you will never find me - breach unborn​Never sit and watch me burn​Never bitch cause your scars show​Never will I burn, will I burn, will I burn, will I burn​Beg don't even try and you will never​Beg don't even waste your breath​


----------



## spike (Jan 16, 2005)

Aurora borealis
The icy sky at night
Paddles cut the water
In a long and hurried flight
From the white man
    to the fields of green
And the homeland
    we've never seen.

They killed us in our tepee
And they cut our women down
They might have left some babies
Cryin' on the ground
But the firesticks
    and the wagons come
And the night falls
    on the setting sun.
NEIL YOUNG  POCAHONTAS


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)

*Vertigo by U2*

Uno, dos, tres, catorce
(Turn it up loud, captain)

Lights go down
It's dark, the jungle is
Your head can't rule your heart
I'm feeling so much stronger
Than I thought
Your eyes are wide
And though your soul
It can't be bought
Your mind can wander

Hello, hello (¡Hola!)
I'm at a place called Vertigo (¿Dónde está?)
It's everything I wish I didn't know
Except you give me something
I can feel, feel

The night is full of holes
These bullets rip the sky
Of ink with gold
They twinkle as the boys
Play rock and roll
They know that they can't dance
At least they know

I can't stand the beats
I'm asking for the check
The girl with crimson nails
Has Jesus around her neck
Swinging to the music
Swinging to the music

Hello, hello (¡Hola!)
I'm at a place called Vertigo (¿Dónde está?)
It's everything I wish I didn't know
But you give me something
I can feel, feel

(Checking it)
(Shadows fall)
(She'll make it)

All this, all of this can be yours
All of this, all of this can be yours
All this, all of this can be yours
Just give me what I want
And no one gets hurt

Hello, hello (¡Hola!)
We're at a place called Vertigo (¿Dónde está?)
Lights go down, and all I know
Is that you give me something
I can feel your love teaching me how
Your love is teaching me how
How to kneel, kneel

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Vertigo by U2*
> 
> Uno, dos, tres, catorce
> (Turn it up loud, captain)


I never understood that part....  

1, 2, 3, 14?


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I never understood that part....
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 14?


Who gives a shit!  I just love rockin out to that song!


----------



## Shae (Jan 16, 2005)

*Only One by Yellowcard*
Broken this fragile thing now
And I can't, I can't pick up the pieces
And I've thrown my words all around
But I can't, I can't give you a reason

I feel so broken up (so broken up)
And I give up (I give up) 
I just want to tell you so you know

Here I go, scream my lungs out and try to get to you
You are my only one
I let go, but there's just no one that gets me like you do
You are my only, my only one

Made my mistakes, let you down
And I can't, I can't hold on for too long
Ran my whole life in the ground
And I can't, I can't get up when you're gone

And something's breaking up (breaking up)
I feel like giving up (like giving up)
I won't walk out until you know

Here I go, scream my lungs out and try to get to you
You are my only one
I let go, but there's just no one that gets me like you do
You are my only my only one

Here I go so dishonestly
Leave a note for you my only one
And I know you can see right through me
So let me go and you will find someone

Here I go, scream my lungs out and try to get to you
You are my only one
I let go, but there's just no one, no one like you
You are my only, my only one
My only one
My only one
My only one
You are my only, my only one



*This song is so mind blowing if you see this song played live by them in concert or on a show. This song is truely amazing!   *


----------



## spike (Jan 17, 2005)

Flies all green 'n buzzin' in his dungeon of despair
Prisoners grumble and piss their clothes and scratch their matted hair
A tiny light from a window hole a hundred yards away
Is all they ever get to know about the regular life in the day;
An' it stinks so bad the stones been chokin'
'N weepin' greenish drops
In the room where the giant fire puffer works
'N the torture never stops
The torture never stops 

Slime 'n rot, rats 'n snot 'n vomit on the floor
Fifty ugly soldiers, man, holdin' spears by the iron door
Knives 'n spikes 'n guns 'n the likes of every tool of pain
An' a sinister midget with a bucket an' a mop where the blood goes down the drain; 

An' it stinks so bad the stones been chokin'
'N weepin' greenish drops
In the room where the giant fire puffer works
'N the torture never stops
The torture never stops
The torture
The torture
The torture never stops. 

Flies all green 'n buzzin' in his dungeon of despair
An evil prince eats a steamin' pig in a chamber right near there
He eats the snouts 'n the trotters first
The loin's 'n the groin's is soon dispersed
His carvin' style is well rehearsed
He stands and shouts
All men be cursed
All men be cursed
All men be cursed
All men be cursed
And disagree, well no-one durst
He's the best of course of all the worst
Some wrong been done, he done it first 

(Well, well) An' he stinks so bad, his bones been chokin'
(Yeah) 'N weepin' greenish drops, 
(Well) In the night of the iron sausage, 
(Well) Where the torture never stops
The torture never stops
The torture
The torture
The torture never stops. 

Flies all green 'n buzzin' in his dungeon of despair
Who are all those people that he's locked away up there
Are they crazy?,
Are they sainted?
Are they zeros someone painted?,
It has never been explained since at first it was created
But a dungeon like a sin
Requires naught but lockin' in
Of everything that's ever been
Look at hers
Look at him
That's what's the deal we're dealing in
That's what's the deal we're dealing in
That's what's the deal we're dealing in
That's what's the deal we're dealing in
FRANK ZAPPA TORTURE NEVER STOPS


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2005)

*Song For Peace*

Sung to the tune of The Caissons Go Rolling Along


Sing our song,
Grab your dong,
Squeeze some joy juice on your thong,
When your jerkin your gherkin for peace.

Grab your prick,
Swat your dick,
Shoot your load and make it stick,
When your jerkin your gherkin for peace.

Chorus

Oh it Woo Ha Hi,
I just came right in my eye,
Leave something viscous on your knees,
When you pull your pole,
You're always in control
When your jerkin your gherkin for peace.

You're no fool,
Stroke that tool
'Till you finally start to droll,
When you're jerkin' your gherkin for peace.

Slap that cock,
Jolt your rocks,
Come so hard you fill your socks,
When you're jerkin' your gherkin for peace


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 17, 2005)

we're gettin funny in the back of my car
  im sorry honey if i took it just a little to far
  ahhhh yes too too far
  so i, i told the fellas out behind the bar
  told them to tell you honey just how fine you are

  you see im beggin you please

  Van Halen - "Feel your love tonight"


----------



## trow56 (Jan 17, 2005)

Saliva - Kill the compatition like a man on a mission.


----------



## Du (Jan 17, 2005)

*Arch Enemy - We Will Rise*

Tear down the walls
Wake up the world
Ignorance is not bliss
So fed up with second best
Our time is here and now

I am the enemy
I am the antidote
Watch me closely
I will stand up - now

We will rise
Rise above

Stereotype Fools
Playing the game
Nothing unique
They all look the same
In this sea of mediocrity
I can be anything
Anything I want to be

We will rise


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails

Closer

_You let me violate you, you let me desecrate you_
_You let me penetrate you, you let me complicate you_
Help me I broke apart my insides, help me I???ve got no
Soul to tell
Help me the only thing that works for me, help me get
Away from myself
I want to fuck you like an animal
I want to feel you from the inside
I want to fuck you like an animal
My whole existence is flawed
_You get me closer to god_
_You can have my isolation, you can have the hate that_
_It brings_
_You can have my absence of faith, you can have my_
_Everything_
_Help me tear down my reason, help me its??? your sex i_
_Can smell_
_Help me you make me perfect, help me become somebody_
_Else_
_I want to fuck you like an animal_
_I want to feel you from the inside_
_I want to fuck you like an animal_
_My whole existence is flawed_
_You get me closer to god_
Through every forest, above the trees
Within my stomach, scraped off my knees
I drink the honey inside your hive
You are the reason I stay alive


----------



## Flex (Jan 19, 2005)

"There must be some kinda way outta heeeeeere, 
said the joker to the thieeeeeeef"

-Jimi


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

*Dashboard Confessional*




*Vindicated*



_by Unknown_

_*Hope dangles on a string
Like slow spinning redemption
Winding in and winding out
The shine of it has caught my eye
*
*And roped me in
So mesmerizing, so hypnotizing
I am captivated
*
I am Vindicated
I am selfish
I am wrong
I am right
I swear I'm right
I swear I knew it all along

And I am flawed 
But I am cleaning up so well
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself

*So clear
Like the diamond in your ring
Cut to mirror your intentions
Oversized and overwhelmed
The shine of which has caught my eye

And rendered me 
So isolated, so motivated
I am certain now that

I am Vindicated
I am selfish
I am wrong
I am right
I swear I'm right
I swear I knew it all along

And I am flawed 
But I am cleaning up so well
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself
*

*So turn
Up the corners of your lips
Part them and feel my finger tips
Trace the moment, fall forever
Defense is paper thin
Just one touch and I'd be in
Too deep now to ever swim against the current
*So let me slip away_
_So let me slip away_
_So let me slip away_
_So let me slip against the current
So let me slip away_
_So let me slip away_
_So let me slip away_
_So let me slip away_

_I am Vindicated
I am selfish
I am wrong
I am right
I swear I'm right
I swear I knew it all along

And I am flawed 
But I am cleaning up so well
I am seeing in me now the things you swore you saw yourself


*Slight hope
It dangles on a string
Like slow spinning redemption...*_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

Billy Idol Rock The Cradle Of Love

Well rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don't rock easily It's true

Well rock the cradle of love
I rocked the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don't rock easily It's true
Well now

It burned like a ball of fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah so go easy yeah

_Cause love cuts a million ways
Shakes the devil when he missbehaves
_I ain't nobody's fool
Come on shake it up
Whatever I do

Rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yes the cradle of love don't rock easily It's true
Sent from heaven above that's right
To rob the cradle of love
Yes the pages of don't talk decently It's true

_Yeah flesh for your romeo
Ah yeah baby
I hear you moan
It's easy y'know how to please me yeah
_
_This love starts my rollin train
You can't stop it
It ain't in vain
I ain't nobody's fool
Come on shake it up
Whatever you do
_
These are the wages of love
Rock the cradle of love
These are the wages of love
Ooh yeah
Rock the cradle
Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Well it burned like a ball of fire
When the rebel took a little child bride
To tease yeah I know how to pleas you yeah

Well my love starts a rollin train
You can't stop it
It ain't in vain
I ain't nobody's fool

Come on shake it up
Wathever I do

Rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Sent from heaven above
That's right
To rock the cradle of love
Rock the cradle of love
Yeah cradle of love
That's me mama
I robbed the devil of love
All right
Cradle of love
If you teaze me tonight
If you sleaze me all right
If you appeaze me tonight
And let me ease you
Cradle of love


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2005)

War w/ Eric Burdon on vocals - I enjoy alot of Eric Burdons songs.

I was once out strolling one very hot summer's day
When I thought I'd lay myself down to restIn a big field of tall grass
I laid there in the sun and felt it carressing my face
As I fell asleep and dreamed
I dreamed I was in a hollywood movie
And that I was the star of the movie
This really blew my mind
The fact that me an overfed long haired leaping gnome
Should be the star of a hollywood movie, hmmm
But there I was
I was taken to a place
The hall of the mountain kingsI
 stood high by the mountain tops
Naked to the world
In front of
Every kind of girl
There was long one's, tall ones, short ones, brown ones,Black ones, round ones, big ones, crazy ones
Out of the middle, came a lady
She whispered in my ear
Something crazy
She said,
Chorus x4 Spill the wine, take that pearl
I thought to myself, what could that mean
Am I going crazy, or is this just a dream
Now wait a minute
I know I'm lying in a field of grass somewhere
So it's all in my head
And then I heard her say one more time
Chorus x4 Spill the wine dig that girl
I could feel hot flames of fire roaring at my back
As she disappeared, but soon she returned
In her hand was a bottle of wineIn the other a glass
She poured some of the wine from the bottle into the glass
And raised it to her lips
And just before she drank it, she said
take the wine dig that girl
spill the wine, dig that girl
spill the wine, dig that girl
spill the wine, dig that girl
take that girl, yeah!
It's on girl, all you gotta do is spill that wine
spill that wine, let me feel, let me feel hot, yeah! yeah!
spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine,spill the wine, spill the wine, spill the wine,dig that girl!


----------



## Vieope (Jan 19, 2005)

_*Gary Jules - Mad World (Donnie Darko)*

All around me are familiar faces 
Worn out places 
Worn out faces 
Bright and early for the daily races 
Going no where 
Going no where 
Their tears are filling up their glasses 
No expression 
No expression 
Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow 
No tomorrow 
No tomorrow 
And I find it kind of funny 
I find it kind of sad 
The dreams in which I’m dying are the best I’ve ever had 
I find it hard to tell you 
I find it hard to take 
When people run in circles its a very very 
Mad world 
Mad world 
Children waiting for the day they feel good 
Happy birthday 
Happy birthday 
And I feel the way that every child should 
Sit and listen 
Sit and listen 
Went to school and I was very nervous 
No one knew me 
No one knew me 
Hello teacher tell me what’s my lesson 
Look right through me 
Look right through me 
And I find it kind of funny 
I find it kind of sad 
The dreams in which I’m dying are the best I’ve ever had 
I find it hard to tell you 
I find it hard to take 
When people run in circles its a very very 
Mad world 
Mad world 
Enlarging your world 
Mad world

_


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2005)

*Las Puertas*

*[font=Verdana, Helvetica]People Are Strange[/font]*

[font=Verdana, Helvetica]People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name

When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down

When you're strange
Faces come out of the rain
When you're strange
No one remembers your name

When you're strange
When you're strange
When you're strange 
[/font]


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

_*Pointer Sisters Slow Hand*_



_As the midnight moon, was drifting through_
_The lazy sway of the trees_
_I saw the look in your eyes, lookin' into mine_
_Seeing what you wanted to see_
_Darlin' don't say a word, cause I already heard_
_What your body's sayin' to mine_
_I'm tired of fast moves_
_I've got a slow groove..._
_On my mind_


_I want a man with a slow hand_
_I want a lover with an easy touch_
_I want somebody who will spend some time_
_Not come and go in a heated rush_
_I want somebody who will understand_
_When it comes to love, I want a slow hand_

_On shadowed ground, with no one around_
_And a blanket of stars in our eyes_
_We are drifting free, like two lost leaves_
_On the crazy wind of the night_
_Darlin', don't say a word, 'cause I already heard_
_What your body's sayin' to mine_
_If I want it all night_
_You say it's alright_
_We got the time_

_'Cause I got a man with a slow hand_
_I got a lover with an easy touch_
_I found somebody who will spend some time_
_Not come and go in a heated rush_
_I found somebody who will understand_
_When it comes to love, I want a slow hand_

_If I want it all night_
_Please say it's alright_
_It's not a fast move_
_But a slow groove_
_On my mind_

_'Cause I got a man with a slow hand_
_I got a lover with an easy touch_
_I found somebody who will spend some time_
_Not come and go in a heated rush_
_I found somebody who will understand_
_When it comes to love, I want a slow hand_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

Pink Floyd Dogs Of War


Dogs of war and men of hate
With no cause, we don't discriminate
Discovery is to be disowned
Our currency is flesh and bone
Hell opened up and put on sale
Gather 'round and haggle
For hard cash, we will lie and deceive
Even our masters don't know the web we weave

One world, it's a battleground
One world, and we will smash it down
One world ... One world

Invisible transfers, long distance calls,
Hollow laughter in marble halls
Steps have been taken, a silent uproar
Has unleashed the dogs of war
You can't stop what has begun
Signed, sealed, they deliver oblivion
_We all have a dark side, to say the least_
_And dealing in death is the nature of the beast_

One world, it's a battleground
One world, and we will smash it down
One world ... One world

_The dogs of war don't negotiate_
_The dogs of war won't capitulate,_
_They will take and you will give,_
_And you must die so that they may live_
_You can knock at any door,_
_But wherever you go, you know they've been there before_
_Well winners can lose and things can get strained_
_But whatever you change, you know the dogs remain_.

One world, it's a battleground
One world, and we will smash it down
One world ... One world


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm a Bitch, I'm a Lover Alanis Morisette



I hate the world today 
You're so good to me 
I know but I can't change 
tried to tell you but you look at me like maybe I'm an angel underneath 
innocent and sweet 
Yesterday I cried 
You must have been relieved to see the softer side 
I can understand how you'd be so confused 
I don't envy you 
I'm a little bit of everything 
all rolled into one

_I'm a bitch, I'm a lover _
_I'm a child, I'm a mother _
_I'm a sinner, I'm a saint _
_I do not feel ashamed _
_I'm your hell, I'm your dream _
_I'm nothing in between _
_You know you wouldn't want it any other way _


_So take me as I am _
_This may mean you'll have to be a stronger man _
Rest assured that when I start to make you nervous 
and I'm going to extremes 
tomorrow I will change 
and today won't mean a thing 


I'm a bitch, I'm a lover 
I'm a child, I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed 
I'm your hell, I'm your dream 
I'm nothing in between 
You know you wouldn't want it any other way 


Just when you think you've got me figured out 
the season's already changing 
I think it's cool you do what you do 
and don't try to save me 

I'm a bitch, I'm a lover 
I'm a child, I'm a mother 
I'm a sinner, I'm a saint 
I do not feel ashamed 
I'm your hell, I'm your dream 
I'm nothing in between 
You know you wouldn't want it any other way 


_I'm a bitch, I'm a tease _
_I'm a goddess on my knees _
_when you hurt, when you suffer _
_I'm your angel undercover _
_I've been numbed, I'm revived _
_can't say I'm not alive _
_You know I wouldn't want it any other way_


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)

*With The Fire by Fozzy*
You said that I'd
never make it
But here I am
And it don't take long
to figure out
Who's the man

Pre-Chorus:
And it's hard to believe
that a man like me
Has the courage
to take a stand
I hear the roar of the crowd
As I reach for my crown
Tonight I am the king

Chorus:
You can't take me down
Can't take me down

I never have to fake it
It's who I am
Born with the fire to burn
You'll be damned

I am the best in the game
Shoot you down in flames
And the power 
I will command
I hear the roar of the crowd
As I reach for my crown
Tonight I am the king

*The video to the song is fuckin hilarious! *


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

If I Rule the World - Nas

Imagine smoking weed in the streets without cops harassin 
Imagine going to court with no trial 
Lifestyle cruising blue behind my waters 
No welfare supporters more conscious of the way we raise our daughters 
Days are shorter nights are colder 
Feeling like life is over, these snakes strike like a cobra 
The world's hot my son got not evidently 
It's elementary, they want us all gone eventually 
Trooping out of state for a plate knowledge 
of coke was cooked without the garbage we'd all have the top dollars 
Imagine everybody flashin, fashion 
Designer clothes, lacing your click up with diamond vogues 
Your people holdin dough, no parole 
No rubbers, go in raw imagine law with no undercovers 
Just some thoughts for the mind 
I take a glimpse into time 

watch the blimp read "The World Is Mine" 

If I ruled the world Imagine that 
I'd free all my sons, I love em love em baby 
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
be mine, we'd both shine 
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in 
these last days and times 

The way to be, paradise like relaxin black, latino and anglo-saxon 
Armani exchange the reins 
Cash, Lost Tribe of Shabazz, free at last 
Brand new whips to crash then we laugh in the iller path 
The Villa house is for the crew, how we do 
Trees for breakfast, dime sexes and Benz stretches 
So many years of depression make me vision 
The better livin, type of place to raise kids in 
Open they eyes to the lies history's told foul 
But I'm as wise as the old owl, plus the Gold Child 
Seeing things like I was controlling, click rollin 
Trickin six digits on kicks and still holdin 
Trips to Paris, I civilized every savage 
Gimme one shot I turn trife life to lavish 
Political prisonner set free, stress free 
No work release purple M3's and jet skis 
Feel the wind breeze in West Indies 
I make Coretta Scott-King mayor the cities and reverse themes to Willies 
It sounds foul but every girl I meet to go downtown 
I'd open every cell in Attica send em to Africa 

If I ruled the world Imagine that 
I'd free all my sons, I love em love em baby 
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
be mine, we'd both shine 
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in 
these last days and times 

And then we'll walk right up to the sun 
Hand in hand 
We'll walk right up to the sun 
We won't land 
We'll walk right up to the sun 
Hand in hand 
We'll walk right up to the sun 
We won't land 

You'd love to hear the story how the thugs live in worry 
Duck down in car seats, heat's mandatory 
Runnin from Jake, gettin chased, hunger for papes 
These are the breaks many mistakes go down out of state 
Wait, I had to let it marinate we carry weight 
Tryin to get laced, flip the ace stack the safe 
Millionaire plan to keep the gat with the cop camera 
Makin moves in Atlanta, back and forth scrambler 
Cause you could have all the chips, be poor or rich 
Still nobody want a nigga havin shit 
If I ruled the world and everything in it, sky's the limit 
I push a Q-45 Infinit 
It wouldn't be no such thing as jealousies or B Felonies 
Strictly living longevity to the destiny 
I thought I'd never see but reality struck 
Better find out before your time's out, what the fuck??? 

If I ruled the world Imagine that 
I'd free all my sons, I love em em baby 
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
be mine, we'd both shine 
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in 
these last days and times 

If I ruled the world, if I ruled, if I ruled Imagine that 
I'd free all my sons, if I ruled, if I ruled 
I love em love em baby 
Black diamonds and pearls, black dimaonds Could it be, if you could 
black diamonds be mine, we'd both shine 
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in 
these last days and times 

If I ruled the world, if I ruled 
if I ruled, I'd free all my sons 
black diamonds, I love em love em baby 
Black diamonds and pearls, if I ruled 
If I ruled the world 

If I ruled the world 
I love em love em baby!!


----------



## Du (Jan 19, 2005)

ya them boys from oklahoma roll their joints all wrong
theyre too damn skinny, and too damn long
nah i aint no holy roller, so i just use a bong
them boys from oklahoma roll their joints all wrong


Cross-Canadian Ragweed


----------



## vanity (Jan 19, 2005)

Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead


Bela Lugosi's Dead
White on white translucent black capes
Back on the rack
Bela Lugosi's dead
The bats have left the bell tower
The victims have been bled
Red velvet lines the black box
Bela Lugosi's dead
Undead undead undead
The virginal brides file past his tomb
Strewn with time's dead flowers
Bereft in deathly bloom
Alone in a darkened room
The count
Bela Logosi's dead
Undead undead undead


----------



## vanity (Jan 19, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> *Arch Enemy - We Will Rise*
> 
> Tear down the walls
> Wake up the world
> ...




not bad for a girl eh?


----------



## vanity (Jan 19, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Nine Inch Nails
> 
> Closer
> 
> ...




hey they're playing our song.


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)

*Tilt ya Head Back by Nelly and Christina Aguilara*
Yeah, that's tight (uh)
Check it, drop the drum right (hmmm..yeah)
Put some horns in it..woo! (that's right)
Do it again (yeah yeah, ha oooh oooh alright, ha)
Give her what she want, give her what she want uh [repeat]

[Verse 1: Xtina]
I see you lookin', uh
like what you see?
Boy, now don???t be shy 
and look at her face in opportunity

[Nelly (Xtina):]
She???s right ya know (uh uh), she's right (ah) 
Man, she's right ya know (uh uh), she's right (ow!)
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what's on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the time, yeah
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

[Verse 2: Nelly]
Now situations, girl
They often change
Sometimes for the good 
Sometimes for the bad, but who???s to blame?

[Xtina (Nelly):]
He???s right ya know (uh uh), he's right (oh babygirl)
He's right ya know (uh uh), he's right, OW!

[Nelly (Xtina):]
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what???s on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the time, yeah
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

(Everybody says)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, yeah

[Verse 3: Xtina]
So, you got some nerve thinking you???re so
I got a little bit of that
A little bit of this
A little bit of back
With a little bit of *beep*

[Nelly (Xtina):]
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what???s on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the tiiiiiiiiiiiime
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

Hey! (Give her what she want, give her what she want uh) [repeat 'til end]
oooohooooh, oooh yea, ha!
Oh Nelly!
Nelly, Nelly, you make me so sweaty baby
yeayeayeayeayeayea OH!


*That song makes me dance evry time it comes on radio and t.v. THAT SONG'S THE SHIT! *


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> hey they're playing our song.


one of them


----------



## Shae (Jan 19, 2005)

^ Do I dare ask what the other one is?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ Do I dare ask what the other one is?


*Aerosmith I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing*


_I could stay awake just to hear you breathing_
_Watch you smile while you are sleeping_
_While you're far away and dreaming_
_I could spend my life in this sweet surrender_
_I could stay lost in this moment forever_
_Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure_

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing

_Lying close to you feeling your heart beating_
_And I'm wondering what you're dreaming_
_Wondering if it's me you're seeing_
_Then I kiss your eyes and thank God we're together_
_And I just wanna stay with you_
_In this moment forever,_ forever and ever

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing

_I don't wanna miss one smile_
_I don't wanna miss one kiss_
_Well, I just wanna be with you_
_Right here with you, just like this_
_I just wanna hold you close_
_Feel your heart so close to mine_
_And stay here in this moment_
_For all the rest of time_

_Don't wanna close my eyes_
_Don't wanna fall asleep_
_Cause I'd miss you, baby_
_And I don't wanna miss a thing_
_Cause even when I dream of you_
_The sweetest dream will never do_
_Cause I'd still miss you, baby_
_And I don't wanna miss a thing_

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep, yeah
I don't wanna miss a thing

*Aerosmith Walk On Water*

High class
moolah
bolt ons
fast car
quick fix
freak out
nose bleed
skull cap
pissed off
pissed on

_I never seen a smile that looked so sad_
_'cause you make me feel so good 'cause you're so bad_
_hey little darlin'_
_your love is legendary_
_love's four letters_
_ain't in my dictionary_
_'scuse my position_
_but it ain't missionary_
_yeah, but I want to_
_walk on the water with you_

boo-tay
hotpants
tan line
sweet stuff
hookah
boo-yah
knocked-up
hose down
cool cat
hot flash

_when it comes to makin' love I ain't no hype_
_'cause I practice on a peach most every night_
_hey little darlin'_
_your love is legendary_
_love's four letters_
_ain't in my dictionary_
_'scuse my position_
_but it ain't missionary_
_ah, but I want to_
_walk on the water with you_

_well, the cook's in the kitchen_
_and hidin' the spoons_
_I'm winking at witches_
_and howlin' at the moon_
_I'm afraid of the candle_
_but live for the flame_
_you know who I am_
_but you don't know my name_

hey little darlin'
your love is legendary
love's four letters
ain't in my dictionary
'scuse my position
but it ain't missionary
ah, but I want to
walk on the water with you

hey little darlin'
your love is legendary
you got the boo-yah
it's almost fictionary
'scuse my position
but it ain't missionary
ah, but I want to
walk on the water with you


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 20, 2005)

Motley Crue - Glitter

  when we make love
  its hard to tell
  if your dreamin of me
  or someone else
*that drunken kiss
  seems like a lie
  don???t say it???s forever
  and then say goodbye*

  glitter,
  dont ya leave me
  please believe me
  I only want your love
  glitter you???re my lover,
  i???ll have no other girl
  I only need your love

  when mornin??? comes and the
  sun shines bright
  you gonna need someone
  someone to treat ya right
  so dont walk out
  when you wake up
  lets give it a chance girl
  lets give it a shot
  give it a shot now


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> Motley Crue - Glitter
> 
> when we make love
> its hard to tell
> ...


Love that song!!! Are ya taking a liking to Vince's voice yet???


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 20, 2005)

> Are ya taking a liking to Vince's voice yet???


 yea, it's kinda odd because I love him now, listen to alot of Motley Crue lately.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

LittleKid said:
			
		

> yea, it's kinda odd because I love him now, listen to alot of Motley Crue lately.


    Wish there where more kids like you out there!!! Motley does indeed ROCK!!!


----------



## Shae (Jan 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *Aerosmith I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing*
> 
> 
> _I could stay awake just to hear you breathing_
> ...


Never mind.  I thought it was like around the song Get Naked by Methods of Mayhem.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Never mind.  I thought it was like around the song Get Naked by Methods of Mayhem.


That song jams, IMO!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I love her
But I love to fish
I spend all day out on this lake
And hell is all I catch
Today she met me at the door
Said I would have to choose
If I hit that fishin' hole today
She'd be packin' all her things 
And she'd be gone by noon

Well I'm gonna miss her
When I get home 
But right now I'm on this lakeshore
And I'm sittin' in the sun
I'm sure it'll hit me
When I walk through that door tonight
That I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, I've got a bite


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Well I love her
> But I love to fish
> I spend all day out on this lake
> And hell is all I catch
> ...


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

*Life of a Salesman by Yellowcard*
What's a dad for dad?
Tell me why I'm here dad
Whisper in my ear that I'm growing up to be a better man, dad
Everything is fine dad
Proud that you are mine dad
Cause I know I'm growing up to be a better man

Father I will always be
That same boy that stood by the sea
And watched you tower over me
Now I'm older I wanna be the same as you

What's a dad for dad?
Taught me how to stand, dad
Took me by the hand and you showed me how to be a bigger man, dad
Listen when you talk, dad
Follow where you walk, dad
And you know that I will always do the best I can
I can

Father I will always be (always be)
That same boy that stood by the sea
And watched you tower over me (over me)
Now I'm older I wanna be the same as you
The same as you

Father I will always be
That same boy that stood by the sea
And watched you tower over me
Now I'm older I wanna be the same as you

(When I am a dad, dad
I'm gonna be a good dad
Do the best you could, dad
Always understood, dad
Tell me I was right, dad
Opened up my eyes, dad
Glad to call you my, dad
Thank you for my dad)


----------



## Shae (Jan 22, 2005)

*Rise Again by DJ Sammy & Loona*
(1) I´VE BEEN TAUGHT, IN THE NAME OF LIFE
WHAT A THRILL, LIKE A STEELY KNIFE IT HIT MY FACE
´SEE IT LEFT WITHOUT A TRACE

LIFE´S BEEN SHORT, IN THE NAME OF LOVE
´PAID MY BILLS, JUST TO RISE ABOVE SECRET HILLS

(2) THERE´S BEEN AWFUL PAIN ALL THROUGH THIS RACE
I MADE IT TO A PEACEFUL PLACE, I KNOW ??? 
I WILL MAKE IT AGAIN
´SEE MY CONSCIOUSNESS IS BRIGHT AND CLEAR
´SEE ME STANDING TALL AND HAVE NO FEAR AT ALL

(CHORUS) TAKE AWAY MY PRIDE, I WILL RISE AGAIN
THOUGH IT SEEMS SO HARD, I KNOW ???
YOU WILL SEE ME AGAIN

SEASONS COME AND GO, I WILL RISE AGAIN
DEEP INSIDE I KNOW
I´LL BE BACK AGAIN


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*19TH NERVOUS BREAKDOWN* 
(Jagger/Richards) 

You're the kind of person 
You meet at certain dismal dull affairs. 
Center of a crowd, talking much too loud 
Running up and down the stairs. 
Well, it seems to me that you have seen too much in too few years. 
And though you've tried you just can't hide 
Your eyes are edged with tears. 

You better stop 
Look around 
Here it comes, here it comes, here it comes, here it comes 
Here comes your nine-teenth nervous breakdown. 

When you were a child 
You were treated kind 
But you were never brought up right. 
You were always spoiled with a thousand toys 
But still you cried all night. 
Your mother who neglected you 
Owes a million dollars tax. 
And your father's still perfecting ways of making sealing wax. 

You better stop, look around 
Here it comes, here it comes, here it comes, here it comes 
Here comes your nine-teenth nervous breakdown. 

Oh, who's to blame, that girl's just insane. 
Well nothing I do don't seem to work, 
It only seems to make matters worse.  Oh please. 

You were still in school 
When you had that fool 
Who really messed your  mind. 
And after that you turned your back 
On treating people kind. 
On our first trip 
I tried so hard to rearrange your mind. 
But after while I realized you were disarranging mine. 

You better stop, look around 
Here it comes, here it comes, here it comes, here it comes 
Here comes your nine-teenth nervous breakdown. 
Here comes your nine-teenth nervous breakdown 
Here comes your nine-teenth nervous breakdown


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

..............................................................................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................

..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................


_(Beethoven's Fifth)_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*Sympathy For The Devil* 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

Yo!..... Yo!...... Yo!

Woo Good!....

Please allow me to introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
I've been around for a long, long year 
Stole many a man's soul and faith 

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ 
Had his moment of doubt and pain 
Made damn sure that Pilate 
Washed his hands and sealed his fate 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game 

I stuck around at St. Petersburg 
When I saw it was a-time for a change 
Killed the czar and his ministers 
Anastasia screamed in vain 

I rode a tank 
Held a general's rank 
When the blitzkrieg raged 
And the bodies stank 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah 
Ah, what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, ah yeah 

(whoo whoo, whoo whoo) 
I watched with glee 
While your kings and queens (whoo whoo)
Fought for ten decades (whoo whoo)
For the gods they made (whoo whoo) 

I shouted out, (whoo whoo)
"Who killed the Kennedys?" (whoo whoo)
When after all (whoo whoo)
It was you and me (whoo whoo)

Let me please introduce myself (whoo whoo)
I'm a man of wealth and taste (whoo whoo)
And I laid traps for troubadours (whoo whoo)
Who get killed before they reached Bombay (whoo whoo, whoo whoo)

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game(whoo whoo), oh yeah, get down, baby (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)* ..........*

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) oh yeah (whoo whoo)
But what's confusing you (whoo whoo)
Is just the nature of my game (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo whoo)

Just as every cop is a criminal (whoo whoo)
And all the sinners saints (whoo whoo)
As heads is tails (whoo whoo)
Just call me Lucifer (whoo whoo)
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint (whoo whoo)

So if you meet me (whoo whoo)
Have some courtesy (whoo whoo)
Have some sympathy, (whoo whoo) and some taste (whoo whoo)
Use all your well-learned politesse (whoo whoo)
Or I'll lay your(whoo whoo) soul to waste,(whoo whoo), um yeah (whoo whoo) 

Pleased to meet you (whoo whoo)
Hope you guessed my name, (whoo whoo) um yeah (whoo, whoo)
But what's puzzling you (whoo whoo)
Is the nature of my game, (whoo whoo) um mean it, (whoo whoo) get down 
(whoo whoo) (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo)(whoo whoo)

Woo, who (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah, get on down (whoo whoo)
Oh yeah (whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)
(whoo whoo, whoo whoo)*........*

Oh yeah! (whoo, whoo) 
Tell me baby,(whoo whoo) what's my name(whoo whoo) 
Tell me honey,(whoo whoo) can ya guess my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
I tell you one time, (whoo whoo) you're to blame (whoo whoo)

Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo Who (whoo whoo)
Woo (whoo whoo) alright (whoo whoo)

Oh, who who, oh, who who, (whoo whoo) oh, who who
Oh Yeah (whoo whoo)
Woo, who who (whoo whoo) Woo, who who (whoo whoo)
Ah yeah, a-what's my name (whoo whoo)

Tell me, baby, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)
Tell me, sweetie, (whoo whoo) what's my name (whoo whoo)

Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Oh, who, who (whoo whoo)
Woo, who, who (whoo whoo)
Ah, yeah!
Whoo whoo 
Woo Who Who
Whoo whoo


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 29, 2005)

*Guns N Roses - Paradise City*

  take me down to the paradise city
   where the grass is green and the girls are pretty
   oh won't you please take me home

   take me down to the paradise city
   where the grass is green and the girls are pretty
   take me home oh won't you please take me home

   just an urchin living under the street, hard case that's tough to beat
   i'm your charity case so buy me somethin to eat, i'll pay you another time
  take it to the end of the line


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*TIE YOU UP (THE PAIN OF LOVE)* 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

You're deaf to it, blind to it 
It's like a thunderclap 
Feel the prickles running 
Up and down your back 
Why so divine, the pain of love 

You have to work at it, stay with it 
Pay for it, bust your ass 
Lie for it, cheat for it 
Forget about your past 
Why so divine, the pain of love 

You dream of it passionate 
You get a rise from it 
Feel the hot cum 
Dripping on your thighs from it 
Why why so divine, the pain of love 

Sometimes you crave for it, cry for it 
Women will die for it 
Looking back, cut the crap 
Was it really worth the rap? 
It's hard to survive the pain of love 

Ooh I need a time out 
Time to make my mind up 
Substitute a line out 
I'll be back next season with a bang 

No release from the jail 
No parole, no bail 
Hard labor, fifty lashes 
Hard labor, money splashes 
It's hard to survive the pain of love 

The old maid is roughing up 
Applying final touches 
Even though she's late for the dance 
I tell you tonight she's really gonna have a ball 
She's gonna really tie me up 
She's gonna really tie me up 
She's gonna really tie me up 
She's gonna really tie me up 
She's gonna really tie me up 

Why so divine the pain of love 

Don't hurt me, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me, don't hurt me 

Why so divine the pain of love 
That's what they call it: the pain of love 
Tie me up, tie me up, tie me up, tie me up 

Why do divine, the pain of love 

Don't hurt me, don't hurt me, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me, don't hurt me, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me, don't hurt me, don't hurt me.....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*BITCH* 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

Feeling so tired, can't understand it 
Just had a fortnight's sleep 
I'm feeling so shot, I'm so distracted 
Ain't touched a thing all week 

I'm feeling drunk, juiced up and sloppy 
Ain't touched a drink all night 
I'm feeling hungry, can't see the reason 
Just ate a horse meat pie 

_*Yeah when you call my name 
I salivate like a Pavlov dog 
Yeah when you lay me out 
My heart is beating louder than a big bass drum, alright*_ 

Yeah, you got to mix it child 
You got to fix it must be love 
It's a bitch 
You got to mix it child 
You got to fix it but love 
It's a bitch, alright 

_*Sometimes I'm sexy, move like a stud 
Kicking the stall all night 
*_Sometimes I'm so shy, got to be worked on 
Don't have no bark or bite, alright 

Yeah when you call my name 
I salivate like a Pavlov dog 
Yeah when you lay me out 
My heart is bumpin' louder than a big bass drum, alright 

I said hey, yeah I feel alright now 
Got to be a... 
Hey, I feel alright now 
Hey hey hey 
Hey hey yeah...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*IT'S ALL OVER NOW* 
(B. & S. Womack) 

Well, baby used to stay out all night long 
She made me cry, she done me wrong 
She hurt my eyes open, that's no lie 
Tables turn and now her turn to cry 

Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 
Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 

Well, she used to run around with every man in town 
She spent all my money, playing her high class game 
She put me out, it was a pity how I cried 
Tables turn and now her turn to cry 

Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 
Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 

Well, I used to walk in the morning, get my breakfast in bed 
When I'd gotten worried she'd ease my aching head 
But now she's here and there, with every man in town 
Still trying to take me for that same old clown 

Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 
Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 
Because I used to love her, but it's all over now 
Because I used to love her, but it's all over now


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*IT'S ONLY ROCK N ROLL (BUT I LIKE IT)* 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

*If I could stick my pen in my heart *
*And spill it all over the stage *
Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya 
Would you think the boy is strange? Ain't he strange? 

If I could win ya, if I could sing ya 
A love song so divine 
Would it be enough for your cheating heart 
If I broke down and cried? If I cried? 

I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do 
Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it 
I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely? 

If I could stick a knife in my heart 
Suicide right on stage 
Would it be enough for your teenage lust 
Would it help to ease the pain? Ease your brain? 

*If I could dig down deep in my heart *
*Feelings would flood on the page *
Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya 
Would ya think the boy's insane? He's insane 

I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
I said I know it's only rock'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do 
Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it 
I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely? 

And do ya think that you're the only girl around? 
I bet you think that you're the only woman in town 

*I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it *
*I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it *
*I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do *
Oh, well, I like it, I like it. I like it...


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Jan 29, 2005)

"i'm into havin sex, i aint into makin love"


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*ONE HIT  (TO THE BODY)* 
(M. Jagger/K. Richards/R. Wood) 

*You fell out of the clear blue sky 
To the darkness below 
The smell of your flesh excites me 
My blood starts to flow 
*So help me God 

*You burst in in a blaze of light 
You unzippered the dark 
One kiss took my breath away 
One look lights up the stars 
And it's it's one hit to the body 
It comes straight from the heart 
One hit to the body 
Sure went straight to the mark 
*So help me God 

*It's one shot when you love me 
One shot when you leave me 
I don't need no security 
I just need some peace 
*And it's one hit to the body 
It comes straight from the heart 
One voice calls out my name 
It sure went straight to the mark 

*One punch and you knocked me down 
Tore my defenses apart 
One round took me out of the game 
You did me some permanent harm 
*It took just one hit 
It took just one hit 
It ain't enough for me 
It ain't enough for me 
It ain't enough for me 
It's hurting me baby 

*Oh your love is a sweet addiction 
I can't clean you out of my veins 
It's a life long addiction 
That has damaged my brain 
It took just one hit to the body 
To tear my defenses apart 
One hit to the body 
Sure went straight to the mark 
One hit to the body 
And it comes straight from the heart* 
One hit to the body 
To the body, to the body 
Come straight from the heart 

One hit to the body 
And it comes straight from the heart 

One hit to the body 
And it comes straight from the heart 
That's all it took, that's all it took 
So help me so help me so help me God 
So help me so help me so help me God 

One hit to the body 
And it comes straight from the heart 
One hit to the body 
And it comes straight from the heart


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)

I have two words to describe this song: PANTY DROPPER!!!   

*Insatiable by Darren Hayes

When moonlight crawls along the street
Chasing away the summer heat
Footsteps outside somewhere below
The world revolves I let it go
We build our church above this street
We practice love between these sheets
The candy sweetness scent of you
It bathes my skin I'm stained by you
And all I have to do is hold you
There's a racing in my heart
I am barely touching you

Chorus 

Turn the lights down low
Take it off
Let me show
My love for you
Insatiable
Turn me on
Never stop
Wanna taste every drop
My love for you
Insatiable

The moonlight plays upon your skin
A kiss that lingers takes me in
I fall asleep inside of you
There are no words
There's only truth
Breathe in Breathe out
There is no sound
We move together up and down
We levitate our bodies soar
Our feet don't even touch the floor
And nobody knows you like I do
The world doesn't understand
But I grow stronger in your hands

Chorus


Turn the lights down low
Take it off
Let me show
My love for you
Insatiable
Turn me on
Never stop
Wanna taste every drop
My love for you
Insatiable

Turn the lights down low
Take it off
Let me show
My love for you
Insatiable
Turn me on
Never stop
Wanna taste every drop
My love for you
Insatiable

We never sleep we're always holdin' hands
Kissin' for hours talkin' makin' plans
I feel like a better man
Just being in the same room
We never sleep there's just so much to do
Too much to say
Can't close my eyes when I'm with you 
Insatiable the way I'm loving you 

(Chorus)

Turn the lights down low
Take it off
Let me show
My love for you
Insatiable
Turn me on
Never stop
Wanna taste every drop
My love for you
Insatiable

Turn the lights down low
Take it off
Let me show
My love for you
Insatiable
Turn me on
Never stop
Wanna taste every drop
My love for you
Insatiable*


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> ..............................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ..............................................................................................................................................................
> ..............................................................................................................................................................
> ...


*CRICKET.........CRICKET*


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

*Poison Ivy* 
The Rolling Stones 

She comes on like a rose
And everybody knows
She'll get you in dutch
You can look but you'd better not touch 

Poison ivy, poison ivy
Well late at night when you're sleeping
Poison ivy comes a creeping all around 

She's pretty as a daisy
But look out man she's crazy
She'll really do you in
If you let her get under your skin 

Poison ivy, poison ivy
Well late at night when you're sleeping
Poison ivy comes a creeping all around 

Measles make you bumpy and mumps'll make you lumpy
and chicken pox'll make you jump and twitch
A common cold'll cool you but whooping cough'll fool you
but poison ivy's gonna make you itch 

You're gonna need an ocean
of calamine lotion
You'll be scratching like a hound
the minute you start to mess around 

Poison ivy, poison ivy
Well late at night when you're sleeping
Poison ivy comes a creeping all around 

Measles make you bumpy and mumps'll make you lumpy
and chicken pox'll make you jump and twitch
A common cold'll cool you and whooping cough'll fool you
but poison ivy's gonna make you itch 

You're gonna need an ocean
of calamine lotion
You'll be scratching like a hound
the minute you start to mess around 

Poison ivy, poison ivy
Well late at night when you're sleeping
Poison ivy comes a creeping all around 

La la la la
La la la la


----------



## Shae (Jan 29, 2005)

Highway to Hell by AC/DC
*Living easy, living free
Season ticket on a one-way ride
Asking nothing, leave me be
Taking everything in my stride
Don't need reason, don't need rhyme
Ain't nothing I would rather do
Going down, party time
My friends are gonna be there too

I'm on the highway to hell

No stop signs, speed limit
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Like a wheel, gonna spin it
Nobody's gonna mess me round
Hey Satan, payin' my dues
Playing in a rocking band
Hey Momma, look at me
I'm on my way to the promised land

I'm on the highway to hell
(Don't stop me)

And I'm going down, all the way down
I'm on the highway to hell *


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 29, 2005)

do you guys just copy/paste this stuff from lyric sites?

 whats the point of that?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2005)

uh yea n sharing what we are getting into w others reading this thread....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> uh yea n sharing what we are getting into w others reading this thread....


----------



## Shae (Jan 30, 2005)

My Immortal by Evanescence

*I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

[Chorus:]
When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts
My once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away
All the sanity in me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

[Chorus]

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along*


----------



## Shae (Jan 30, 2005)

End of Days by Fozzy

*What happened to all of us
The things we say, our evil ways
Who could we really trust
Our lies and betrayal is why we fail
Can you believe in love
Lost in this world
Can you believe in love
And it???s not too late
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
End of days and there???s a full moon rising again
Who are you, do you really know
What you???ve become, hollow and numb
A sickness, it eats away
All of your dreams led by your fear
Can you believe in love
Lost in this world
Can you believe in love
And it???s not too late
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
Can you believe in love
Lost in this world
Can you believe in love
And it???s not too late
Can you believe in love
Lost in this world
Can you believe in love
And it???s not too late
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
End of days and there???s a full moon rising
Can you believe in love*


----------



## Shae (Feb 1, 2005)

Enemy by Fozzy
*Do you remember me
You can't see the things
That make me who I am
You'll never understand

And I gotta keep moving, you're living off my sweat
Moving, the devil's on my back
And these are the days that I dreamed about
And you're always there to remind me

You're my enemy
All that we had has gone away
There are times that fade away
But you'll still be my enemy

The friend you had in me
You turned on so easily
I'm sad to see you go
At least now I know

And I see clearly now
You tried to bleed me
And I see clearly now
You tried to feed on me*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2005)

*Aerosmith - Angel Song Lyrics*

*I'm alone *
_*Yeah, I don't know if I can face the night *_
_*I'm in tears and the cryin' that I do is for you *_
I want your love - Let's break the walls between us 
Don't make it tough - I'll put away my pride 
Enough's enough I've suffered and I've seen the light 


Baby 
You're my angel 
Come and save me tonight 
You're my angel 
Come and make it all right 


*Don't know what I'm gonna do *
_*About this feeling inside *_
_*Yes it's true - Loneliness took me for a ride *_
_*Without your love - I'm nothing but a begger *_
_*Without your love - a dog without a bone *_
_*What can I do I'm sleeping in this bed alone *_


*Baby *
*You're my angel *
*Come and save me tonight *
*You're my angel *
*Come and make it all right *



*Come and save me tonight *


*You're the reason I live *
_*You're the reason I die *_
_*You're the reason I give *_
_*When I break down and cry *_
_*Don't need no reason why *_


Baby, Baby 


Baby 
You're my angel 
Come and save me tonight 
You're my angel 
Come and make it all right 


*You're my angel *
*Come and save me tonight *
*you're my angel *
*Come and take me allright *
*Come and save me tonight, Come and save me tonight, Come and save me tonight, *
*Come and save me tonight, Come and save me tonight*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2005)

*Aerosmith*

*Hoodoo - Voodoo Medicine Man*




*Silence, I'm ashamed, I was left as a child*
*Dragged from the cradle, I was weaned in the wild*
*Ran with the wolf pack, flesh torn to shreds*
*In the compensations, I was left there for dead*

*Read it in the paper it ain't fair*
*You know who today don't seem to care*
*Livin', lovin', gettin' loose*
*Masturbatin' with a noose*
*Now someone's kickin' out the chair*

Some kind of voodoo
Come across this land
Some kind of voodoo
Be the medicine man

*Everybody's lookin' at the sky*
*Don't believe the cover-ups and lies*
*They been tellin' us since birth*
*Pissin' off old Mother Earth*
*My gones are bygones prophesied*

Some kind of voodoo
Come across this land
Some kind of hoodoo
Be the medicine man

Get ready

Wonder should I go or should I stay
'Cause what we got ain't workin' anyway
I did my best, God knows I tried
I feel like I been crucified
Why did you, why did you, why did you take it all away

Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man
Voodoo, hoodoo, medicine man


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2005)

*Aerosmith The Other Side*

*lovin' you's got to be (take me to the other side)*
_*like the devil and the deep blue sea ( ... )*_
_*forget about your foolish pride*_
_*c'mon, take me to the other side*_

*my mama told me there'd be days like this*
_*and man she wasn't foolin'*_
_*'cause I just can't believe the way you kiss*_
_*uh huh*_
you opened up your mouth with baited breath
you said you'd never leave me
you love me, you hate me, I tried to take the loss
you're cryin' me a river but I got to get across

_*I'm lookin' for another kind of love*_
_*oh lordy how I need it*_
_*the kind that likes to leap without a shove*_
_*oh honey, best believe it*_
_*to save a lot of time and foolish pride*_
_*I'll say what's on my mind, girl*_
_*you love me, you hate me, you cut me down to size*_
_*you blinded me with lovin' yeah it opened up my eyes*_

lovin' you's got to be
like some devil and the deep blue sea
my conscience got to be my guide
oh honey take me, take take ...

take me to the other side
I'm lookin' for another kind of love
oh lordy how I need it
the kind that likes to leap without a shove
honey, you best believe it
now I ain't one for sayin' long good-byes
I hope all is forgiven
you love me, you hate me, I used to be your lover
you know you've had it comin' girl so take me to the other side
take me to the other side
take me to the other side


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 1, 2005)

Aerosmith Avant Garden

I HAD A FRIEND WHO SPOKE OF FATE AND HE KNEW OF ANOTHER PLACE INSPACE N' TIME
HE TOLD OF HOW ME AND MY LADY
COULD LOOK BUT WE WOULD NEVER FIND

HE SAID IF YOU PLEASE I BEG YOUR PARDON
SOMETIMES THE THINGS YOU SEE THEY JUST AIN'T SO
YOUR LIFE CAN BE AN AVANT GARDEN
'CAUSE LOVE'S WHAT MAKES YOUR GARDEN GROW

THE SUN LEADS THE WAY
THE MOON LIGHTS THE SKY
I SEE YOU AND I
LYIN' IN MY AVANT GARDEN

I DREAM OF THE DAY
WHEN OUR WORLDS COLLIDE
WE WON'T BE TONIGHT
HERE INSIDE OUR AVANT GARDEN


SOMETIMES MY LIFE AIN'T WHAT IT'S SEEMIN'
RIGHT FROM THE START
IT'S WHAT YOUR HEART'S BELIEVIN'
COULD ALWAYS JUST BE LUCID DREAMIN'
BUT DREAMS JUST AIN'T ENOUGH FOR ME


THE SUN LEADS THE WAY
THE MOON LIGHTS THE SKY
I SEE YOU AND I
LYIN' IN MY AVANT GARDEN


I DREAM OF THE DAY
WHEN OUR WORLDS COLLIDE
WE WON'T BE TONIGHT
HERE INSIDE OUR AVANT GARDEN


oo oo oo oo
You know it just ain't right
oo oo oo oo
To deal with other's shite
oo oo oo oo
No one should ever be
oo oo oo oo
So broken hearted
aaah
Don't never be afraid
aaah
'Cause when you've got it made
aaah
Yeah you don't even have ta try
yeah


SO I'LL BE WAITIN' IN YOUR GARDEN
WATCHIN' ALL YOUR FLOWERS GROW


AN' THE SUN LEADS THE WAY
THE MOON LIGHTS THE SKY
I SEE YOU AND I
LYIN' IN MY AVANT GARDEN

I DREAM OF THE DAY
WHEN OUR WORLDS COLLIDE
YOU'LL KNOW WE ARRIVED
HERE INSIDE OUR AVANT GARDEN

yeah yeah yeah-ah

and if I broke your heart
in our avant garden
yeah
it would break my heart
yeah


THE SUN BRINGS THE RAIN
THE MOON NEEDS THE SKY
I SEE YOU AND I
LYIN' IN MY AVANT GARDEN

BEWARE OF THE LIES

Our friend is unwise
A WORD TO THE WISE
THERE'S SWEET CHERRY VIBES
AND TRUTH INSIDE OUR AVANT GARDEN
yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

whatever they gave


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 1, 2005)

the byrds- its the time of the season

whats your name ?
whos your daddy ?
is he rich (is he rich like me) ?

has he taken any time
to tell you what you need to live?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 1, 2005)

ive been listening to a lot of stuff lately from groups like 
the postal service
the faint
teddybears sthlm
anyone know any other bands like these that are good as well?


----------



## Shae (Feb 2, 2005)

*The Way I am by Fozzy*
Everywhere I look I see disease
Seems like the world was taken from me
Time seems to be tick tick ticking away
Forgive me for all, all the things I say

Will you leave me there
The way I am
Interpretations of the day
The way I am
Deliverered from the gray

Something makes me want to believe
Nothing in life was given to me
Cannot ever stick to this game
Everyday, everything the same

Time has a way and now I see
What happened to all, all of my dreams
Now and then I feel incomplete
But I won't live my life in defeat


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

*P.O.D. - Alive Song Lyrics


Everyday is a new day
I'm thankful for
Every breath I take
I won't take you for granted (I won't take you for granted)
So I learn from my mistakes
It's beyond my control
Sometimes it's best to let go
Whatever happens
In this lifetime
So I trust in love (so I trust in love)
You have given me
Peace of mind
*

*I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I feel so alive
For the very first time
And I think I can fly (fly)
*
*Sunshine upon my face (sunshine upon my face)
A new song for me to sing
Tell the world
How I feel inside (Tell the world how I feel inside)
Even though it might
Cost me everything
Now that I know this
So beyond, I can't hold this
I can never
Turn my back away
Now that I've seen you (Now that I've seen you)
I can neva look away
*
*I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I feel so alive
For the very first time
And I think I can fly (fly)*

*Now that I know you
(I could never
Turn my back away)
Now that I see you
(I could neva look away)
Now that I know you
(I could neva
Turn my back away)
Now that I see you
(I believe no matta
What they say!)
*
*I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I feel so alive
For the very first time
And I think I can fly (fly)*

*I feel so alive
For the very first time
I can't deny you
I feel so alive
I feel so alive
For the very first time
And I think I can fly (fly)*


----------



## Shae (Feb 2, 2005)

Tilt ya head back by Nelly & Christina Agulara
*Yeah, that's tight (uh)
Check it, drop the drum right (hmmm..yeah)
Put some horns in it..woo! (that's right)
Do it again (yeah yeah, ha oooh oooh alright, ha)
Give her what she want, give her what she want uh [repeat]

[Verse 1: Xtina]
I see you lookin', uh
like what you see?
Boy, now don???t be shy 
and look at her face in opportunity

[Nelly (Xtina):]
She???s right ya know (uh uh), she's right (ah) 
Man, she's right ya know (uh uh), she's right (ow!)
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what's on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the time, yeah
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

[Verse 2: Nelly]
Now situations, girl
They often change
Sometimes for the good 
Sometimes for the bad, but who???s to blame?

[Xtina (Nelly):]
He???s right ya know (uh uh), he's right (oh babygirl)
He's right ya know (uh uh), he's right, OW!

[Nelly (Xtina):]
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what???s on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the time, yeah
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

(Everybody says)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, hustle (hustle)
Hustle for me, yeah

[Verse 3: Xtina]
So, you got some nerve thinking you???re so
I got a little bit of that
A little bit of this
A little bit of back
With a little bit of *beep*

[Nelly (Xtina):]
You stand there looking at me (at me)
I stand herre looking at you girl (at you boy)
You know exactly what???s on my mind (yeah yeah)

[Xtina (Nelly):]
It???s just so easy to see (to see)
You came here looking for me (but uh uh)
But I don???t do that type of thing all the tiiiiiiiiiiiime
(You want me to)
Come here boy
I got a little something for ya
(You got a little bit, can I get a little bit? yeah yeah)
And I don???t know (I don't know what it is but I just want to get to know ya, alright alright..yeah yeah)

[Chorus:]
I need to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)
I need ya to daaaaaance
(Tilt ya head back, tilt ya head back)
All night
(Bring it back up slowly, that's right)

Hey! (Give her what she want, give her what she want uh) [repeat 'til end]
oooohooooh, oooh yea, ha!
Oh Nelly!
Nelly, Nelly, you make me so sweaty baby
yeayeayeayeayeayea OH!*


----------



## Shae (Feb 2, 2005)

Breathless by The Coors
*The daylight's fading slowly
But time with you is standing still
I'm waiting for you only
The slightest touch and I feel weak
I cannot lie
From you I cannot hide
And I'm losing ' will to try
Can't hide it
Can't fight it 

So go on, go on, come on leave me breathless

Tease me, tease me, until I can't deny
This lovin' feeling
Make me long for your kiss
Go on, go on, yeah
Come on

And if there's no tomorrow
And all we have is here and now
I'm hapy just to have you
You're all the love I need somehow

I'ts like a dream
Although I'm not a sleep
I never want to wake up
Don't lose it
Don't leave it

I cannot lie
From you I cannot hide
And I've lost my will to try
Can't hide it
Can't fight it


Tempt me, tease me, until I can't deny
This lovin' feeling
Make me long for your kiss
Go on, go on, come on leave me breathless
Go on, go on, come on leave me breathless
Go on, go on, come on leave me breathless*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rock N Roll High School*
*Ramones*
_Well I don't care about history_
_Rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_
_'Cause that's not where I wanna be_
_Rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_
_I just wanna have some kicks_
_I just wanna have some chicks_
_Rock, rock, rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_

_Well the girls out there knock me out, you know_
_Rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_
_Cruisin' around in my GTO_
_Rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_
_I hate the teachers and the principal_
_Don't wanna be taught to be no fool_
_Rock, rock, rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_

_Fun fun rock 'n' roll high school_
_Fun fun rock 'n' roll high school_
_Fun fun rock 'n' roll high school_
_Fun fun, oh baby_


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

crank it. scare the dog. actually mine looks like he likes it....


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

*Kid Rock Bawitdaba*


(Chorus & Music Fades In)
Bawitdaba da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the 
boogy (6x)

My name is KIIIIIIIID, Kid Rock

Bawitdaba da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the 
boogy (4x)

And this is for the questions that don't have any answers
The midnight glancers and the topless dancers
The candid freaks, cars packed with speakers
The G's with the forties and the chicks with beepers
The Northern Lights and the Southern Comfort
And it don't even matter if the veins are punctured
All the crackheads, the critics, the cynics
And all my heros at the Methodone Clinic
All you bastards at the IRS
For the crooked cops and the cluttered desks
For the shots of jack and the caps of meth
Half pints of love and the fifths of stress
For the hookers all tricking out in Hollywood
And for my hoods of the world misunderstood
*I said it's all good and it's all in fun*
_*Now get in the pit and try to love someone*_

Bawitdaba da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the 
boogy (4x)


For the timebombs ticking and the heads that hang
All the gangs getting money and the heads that bang bang
Wild mustangs and porno flicks
All my homies in the county in cell block six
The grits when there ain't enough eggs to cook
And for DB Cooper and the money he took
*You can look for answers but that ain't fun*
_*Now get in the pit and try to love someone*_

(small solo)

what,what,what,what,what
what,what,what,what,what

Bawitdaba da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the 
boogy (4x)

For the love, and for the hate
And for the peace.... WARRRRRRRRRRRR

Bawitdaba da bang da bang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the 
boogy (4x)


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

*DEAD KENNEDYS LYRICS

**"Too Drunk To Fuck"*

Went to a party
I danced all night
I drank 16 beers
And I started up a fight 

But now I am jaded 
You're out of luck
I'm rolling down the stairs
Too drunk to fuck 

Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk, to fuck
I'm too drunk, too drunk, too drunk
To fuck 

I like your stories
I love your gun
Shooting out truck tires
Sounds like loads and loads of fun 

But in my room
Wish you were dead
You ball like the baby
In Eraserhead 

Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk, to fuck
It's all I need right now
Too drunk to fuck 

Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk to fuck
Too drunk, to fuck
I'm sick soft gooey and cold 
Too drunk to fuck 

I'm about to drop
My head's a mess
The only salvation is 
I'll never see you again 

You give me head
It makes it worse
Take out your fuckin' retainer
Put it in your purse 

I'm too drunk to fuck
You're to drunk to fuck
Too drunk to fuck
It's all I need right now Oh baby
I'm melting like an ice cream bar
Oh baby 

And now I got diarrhea
Too drunk to fuck
Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah
Yeah, Yeah
Oooohhh


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

*STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN LYRICS

**"The House Is Rockin'"*

Well, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
If the house is a rockin', don't bother, come on in

*Kick off your shoes start losin' the blues
This old house ain't got nothin' to lose
Seen it all for years, start spreadin' the news
We got room on the floor, come on baby shake sumpin' loose
*
Well, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother come on in

Well, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother come on in

*Walkin' up the street you can hear the sound
Of some bad honky tonkers really layin' it down
They've seen it all for years and 'ave got nothin' to lose
So get out on the floor shimmy 'til you shake sumpin' loose*

Well, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother knockin'
Yeah, the house is a rockin', don't bother come on in
I said the house is a rockin', don't bother come on in


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

c'mon.... louder. really.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

Fast As You Lyrics



(Dwight Yoakam)

Maybe someday I'll be strong
Maybe it won't be long
I'll be the one who's tough
You'll be the one who's got it rough
It won't be long and
Maybe I'll be real strong

Maybe I'll do things right
Maybe I'll start tonight
You'll learn to cry like me
Baby let's just wait and see
Maybe I'll start tonight
And do things right

*You'll control me
Oh so boldly
Rule me 'til I'm free
'Til the pain that shakes me
Finally makes me
Get up off of my knees

Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Maybe I'll be fast as you
Maybe I'll break hearts too
But, I think that you'll slow down
When your turn to hurt comes around
Maybe I'll break hearts 
And be as fast as you
*
Uhhh

You'll control me
Oh so boldly
Rule me 'til I'm free
'Til the pain that shakes me
Finally makes me
Get up off of my knees

Ahh, Sookie

Maybe I'll be fast as you
Maybe I'll break hearts too
I think that you'll slow down
When your turn to hurt comes around
Maybe I'll break hearts
And be as fast as you


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

_"She Got the Jack"_

_  -_AC DC


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *Rock N Roll High School*
> *Ramones*
> _Well I don't care about history_
> _Rock, rock, rock 'n' roll high school_
> ...


Great song, forgot about the Ramones!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN LYRICS
> 
> **"The House Is Rockin'"*
> 
> ...


SRV


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 2, 2005)

AC/DC Soul Stripper

SOUL STRIPPER
(Young - Young) 
Well I met her in the garden
Underneath that old apple tree
Sitting with a handful of flowers
Looking as cool as can be
We talked away a couple of hours
Then she laid her hand on my lap
Oh I thought I got to be dreaming
I didn't know I fell in her trap

Then she made me say things I didn't want to say
Then she made me play games I didn't want to play
She was a soul stripper, yeah
She took my heart
She was a soul stripper, ooh
And tore me apart

She started moving nice and easy
Slowly getting near to my spine
Killing off each last little feeling
Ooh everyone she could find
And when she had me hollow and naked, yeah
That's when she put me down
Pulled out a knife and flashed it before me
Stuck it in and turned it around

Then she made me say things I didn't want to say, you know
Then she made me play games I didn't want to play
She was a soul stripper, yeah
Ooh she took my heart
Ooh was a soul stripper
Tore me apart

Soul stripper, soul stripper
You're a soul stripper
Soul stripper, soul stripper
Soul stripper
Took out my heart
And tore it apart

Aah you're a soul stripper
Soul stripper, soul stripper


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 2, 2005)

*True dat beyatch!!!!*

ho's,ho's ain't nuttin but ho's...


----------



## John H. (Feb 3, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not a game nothing to figure out just post a couple of lines you think are cool or mean something to you
> 
> share why if you like.




Hi Rock,

I like the old song "I'll be seeing you". (I can't do it right now but I will come back with the words after I check a site for the complete text)...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Feb 3, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Rock,
> 
> I like the old song "I'll be seeing you". (I can't do it right now but I will come back with the words after I check a site for the complete text)...
> 
> Take Care, John H.



Here's the place that has the words: http://lyrics.rare-lyrics.com/B/Billie-Holiday/I'll-Be-Seeing-You.html

It is a song by Billie Holiday. 

(Wonder what happened, I tried it and it did not come up so you can click on it directly. I went to google and typed in: "I'll be seeing you" song" and it came up when I went in google so I transcribed the source so anyone interested could bring it right up.) I guess I did something wrong....  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Shae (Feb 3, 2005)

Right To Be Wrong by Joss Stone

*I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
I'm flesh and blood to the bone
I'm not made of stone
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down too long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

You're entitled to your opinion
But it's really my decision
I can't turn back I'm on a mission
If you care don't you dare blur my vision
Let me be all that I can be
Don't smother me with negativity
Whatever's out there waiting for me
I'm going to faced it willingly

I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
Flesh and blood to the bone
See, I'm not made of stone
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down to long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone*


----------



## dschneid (Feb 4, 2005)

Jeg var full av dritt og du var drita full og det var kjaerlighet ved forste na na na nanananana........

Figure it out


----------



## Shae (Feb 4, 2005)

dschneid said:
			
		

> Jeg var full av dritt og du var drita full og det var kjaerlighet ved forste na na na nanananana........
> 
> Figure it out


Thank you for warping my brain.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not much for country, but I like the song _You Ain't Much Fun Since I Quit Drinking._


----------



## dschneid (Feb 4, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Thank you for warping my brain.


My pleasure


----------



## dschneid (Feb 4, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Thank you for warping my brain.


ok translation:

Jeg var full av dritt og du var drita full og det var kjaerlighet ved forste na na na nanananana........

in English:

I was full of crap, you were drunk as hell and it was love at first na na na nanananana........ 

(na na na nanananana........ = Fuck)


----------



## Shae (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd sing this song on the top of my lungs! This song kicks ass dude!   

Eat The Rich by Fozzy

*I've been down
I've been beat
I've been tossed into the street
Making nickels
Begging dimes
Just to get my bottle of wine
Some say life she's a lady
Kinda soft, kinda shady
I can't tell you life is rich
She's no lady, she's a bitch
They sucked my body out
But then there is no doubt
Gonna pay the devil his dues
Cause I'm so sick of being abused

Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Don't you know life is a bitch
Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Out of the palace and into the ditch

Steal my money
Steal my car
Took my women
And an old guitar
Running crazy
Running wild
Blind ally in my eye
Just can't fight the temptation
It's become my inspiration
Gonna get myself an axe
Break some heads and break some backs
They sucked my body out
But then there is no doubt
Gonna pay the devil his dues
Cause I'm so sick of being abused

Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Don't you know life is a bitch
Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Out of the palace and into the ditch
Don't stop me
(Guitar solo)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Don't you know life is a bitch
Eat the rich (the rich)
Eat the rich (the rich)
Out of the palace and into the ditch
Out of the palace and into the ditch
They sucked my body out*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2005)

*Billy Idol You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)* 

_If I, I get to know your name_
_Well if I, could trace your private number, baby_

_All I know is that to me_
_You look like you're lots of fun_
_Open up your lovin' arms_
_I want some, want some_

_I set my sights on you_
_(And no one else will do)_
_And I, I've got to have my way now, baby_

All I know is that to me
You look like you're having fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I got to be your friend now, baby
And I would like to move in just a little bit closer

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

_I want your love..._
_I want your love..._

All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

_I want your love..._
_I want your love..._

You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2005)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Rock,
> 
> I like the old song "I'll be seeing you". (I can't do it right now but I will come back with the words after I check a site for the complete text)...
> 
> Take Care, John H.


Billie Holiday I'll Be Seeing You



Sammy Fain / Irving Kahal 

I'll be seeing you 
In all the old familiar places 
That this heart of mine embraces 
All day and through 
In that small cafe 
The park across the way 
The children carrousel 
The chestnut trees 
The wishing well 

I'll be seeing you 
In every lovely summer's day 
In everything that's light and gay 
I'll always think of you that way 

I'll find in the morning sun 
And when the night is new 
I'll be looking at the moon 
But I'll be seeing you 

I'll be seeing you 
In every lovely summer's day 
In everything that's light and gay 
I'll always think of you that way 

I'll find in the morning sun 
And when the night is new 
I'll be looking at the moon 
But I'll be seeing you 

Sometimes Billie sung the next verse 
------------------------------------ 

Cathedral bells were tolling 
As our love sang on. 
Was it the spell of Paris, 
or just the April dawn? 
Who knows if we will meet again, 
Love with morning chiming sweet again


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 4, 2005)

*Dont Stop*
*Rolling Stones Don't Stop*

*Well you bit my lip and drew first blood*
_*And wore my cold, cold heart*_
_*And your wrote your name right on my back*_
_*Boy your nails were sharp*_
Don't stop
Honey don't stop
Don't stop
Baby don't stop

*Well I love your screams of passion*
*In the long hot summer night*
*But you pepper me with poison darts*
*And twisted in your knife*

Don't stop
Honey don't stop
Don't stop
Baby don't stop

Well the only thing I ask of you
Is to hand me back some pride
Don't you dump me on some dusty street
And hang me out to dry

Don't stop
Honey don't stop
Baby don't stop
Baby don't stop
Honey

*I'm losing you*
*I know your heart is miles away*
*There's a whisper there where once there was a storm*
*And all that's left is that image that I'll find a way*
*And some memories have tattered as they've torn*

*Don't stop*
*Don't stop*
*Baby don't stop*
*Baby don't stop*
*Honey baby don't stop*
*Honey honey*
*Baby don't stop*
*Baby don't stop*
*Come on honey honey don't stop*
*Well baby*
*Baby don't stop*
*Baby baby don't stop*
*My honey don't stop*
*Don't ya stop*
*Don't stop...*


----------



## John H. (Feb 5, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Billie Holiday I'll Be Seeing You
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Rock,

Thanks for putting that up. I tried and was not successful for some reason. (I am not a "computer wiz" and never will be - computers and I do not mix I guess)... 

The melody of this song is terrific and the song and its words SAY A LOT that is not READILY APPARENT to all people. People that have experienced a lot of life and living know more-often-than-not what this song is really saying. 

This song was Johnny Carson's favorite which I did not know until he passed away and it was revealed. This is a song that says a hell-of-a-lot even well beyond just its words and melody.

Take Care, and THANKS AGAIN for your help!, John H.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 5, 2005)

"DIE! By my hand....I creep across the land..."
-Metallica, Creeping death

gotta love it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 5, 2005)

Last night I saw that beauty queen
Watched her paint her face on 
I wanna be that magazine 
That she bases life on 
I wanna waste her monthly blood
Wanna get some on my love 
Wanna get some gasoline 
And burn the house down

She???s got nothing to say
She???s got bills to pay
She???s got no one to hate
Except for me


- Seether, Gasoline


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 5, 2005)

Have you ever been close to tragedy
Or been close to folks who have
Have you ever felt a pain so powerful
So heavy you collapse
I've never had to knock on wood
But i know someone who has
Which makes me wonder if i could
It makes me wonder if
I've never had to knock on wood
And i'm glad i haven't yet
Because i'm sure it isn't good
That's the impression that i get
Have you ever had the odds stacked up so high
You need a strength most don't possess
Or has it ever come down to do or die
You've got to rise above the rest
I've never had to knock on wood
But i know someone who has
Which makes me wonder if i could


-THe Mighty mighty miiiiighty Bosstones, Impression that i get


----------



## Shae (Feb 6, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Last night I saw that beauty queen
> Watched her paint her face on
> I wanna be that magazine
> That she bases life on
> ...



*Broken by Seether and Amy Lee*

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph and I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

???Cause I???m broken when I???m lonesome
And I don???t feel right when you???re gone away

You've gone away, you don't feel me, anymore

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There???s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

[x2]
???Cause I???m broken when I???m open 
And I don???t feel like I am strong enough
???Cause I???m broken when I???m lonesome
And I don???t feel right when you???re gone away

'Cause I'm broken when I'm lonesome
And I don't feel right when you're gone away

You've gone away
You don't feel me here anymore


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 7, 2005)

This is one of my Metallica faves:

Until it Sleeps:

Where do I take this pain of mine?
I run, but it stays right by my side

So tear me open, pour me out
There's things inside that scream and shout
And the pain still hates me
So hold me until it sleeps

Just like the curse, just like the stray
You feed it once and now it stays
Now it stays

So tear me open but beware
There's things inside without a care
And the dirt still stains me
So wash me until I'm clean

It grips you, so hold me
It stains you, so hold me
It hates you, so hold me
It holds you, so hold me
Until it sleeps

So tell me why you've chosen me
Don't want your grip,
don't want your greed
Don't want it

I'll tear me open, make you gone
No more can you hurt anyone
And the fear still shakes me
So hold me until it sleeps

It grips you, so hold me
It stains you, so hold me
It hates you, so hold me
It holds you, holds you,
holds you until it sleeps

I don't want it

So tear me open but beware
There's things inside without a care
And the dirt still stains me
So wash me till I'm clean

I'll tear me open,
make you gone
No longer will you hurt anyone
And the hate still shapes me
So hold me until it sleeps
Until it sleeps


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 8, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *Billy Idol You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)*



Did Billy Idol do a remake of that song?  Because it was originally recorded by Dead or Alive.


----------



## shiek49 (Feb 8, 2005)

" I'm not a player, I just fuck alo"    Big Pun


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

*Secret by Maroon 5*

Watch the sunrise
Say your goodbyes
Off we go
Some conversation
No contemplation
Hit the road

Car overheats
Jump out of my seat
On the side of the highway baby
Our road is long
Your hold is strong
Please don't ever let go Oh No

[Chorus:]
I know I don't know you
But I want you so bad
Everyone has a secret
But can they keep it
Oh No they can't

I'm driving fast now
Don't think I know how to go slow
Where you at now
I feel around
There you are

Cool these engines
Calm these jets
I ask you how hot can it get
And as you wipe of beads of sweat
Slowly you say "I'm not there yet!"


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

I dunno if I posted the lyrics to this song or not but hey, its my faveorite song of theirs. 

*The Sun by Maroon 5*

After school
Walking home
Fresh dirt under my fingernails
And I can smell hot asphalt
Cars screech to a halt to let me pass
And I cannot remember
What life was like through photographs
Trying to recreate images life gives us from our past

And sometimes it's a sad song

But I cannot forget
Refuse to regret
So glad I met you
Take my breath away
Make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have
Gone through
And mama I've been cryin'
Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battle's almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun

Moving on down the street
I see people I won't ever meet
Think of her, take a breath
Feel the beat in the rhythm of my steps
And sometimes it's a sad song

But I cannot forget
Refuse to regret
So glad I met you
Take my breath away
Make everyday
Worth all of the pain that I have
Gone through
And mama I've been cryin'
Cause things ain't how they used to be
She said the battle's almost won
And we're only several miles from the sun

*The rhythm of her conversation
The perfection of her creation
The sex she slipped into my coffee
The way she felt when she first saw me
Hate to love and love to hate her
Like a broken record player
Back and forth and here and gone
And on and on and on and on*


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *The rhythm of her conversation
> The perfection of her creation
> The sex she slipped into my coffee
> The way she felt when she first saw me
> ...


This is like my faveorite part of this song. I just get too into this part.


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Evrybody's Fool by Evanescence

*perfect by nature
icons of self indulgence
just what we all need
more lies about a world that

never was and never will be
have you no shame don't you see me
you know you've got everybody fooled

look here she comes now
bow down and stare in wonder
oh how we love you
no flaws when you're pretending
but now i know she

never was and never will be
you don't know how you've betrayed me
and somehow you've got everybody fooled

without the mask where will you hide
can't find yourself lost in your lie 

i know the truth now
i know who you are
and i don't love you anymore

it never was and never will be
you don't know how you've betrayed me
and somehow you've got everybody fooled

it never was and never will be
you're not real and you can't save me
somehow now you're everybody's fool*


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Imaginary by Evanescence

*I linger in the doorway
Of alarm clock screaming
Monsters calling my name
Let me stay
Where the wind will whisper to me
Where the raindrops
As they???re falling tell a story

[Chorus:]
In my field of paper flowers
And candy clouds of lullaby
I lie inside myself for hours
And watch my purple sky fly over me

Don???t say I???m out of touch
With this rampant chaos- your reality
I know well what lies beyond my sleeping refuge
The nightmare I built my own world to escape

[Chorus]

Swallowed up in the sound of my screaming
Cannot cease for the fear of silent nights
Oh how I long for the deep sleep dreaming
The goddess of imaginary light*


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Some Kind of Wonderful by Joss Stone

*I don't need a whole lotta money
I don't need a big, fine car
I got everything that a girl could want
I got more than I could ask for
I don't have to run around
I don't have to stay out all night
Cause I got a sweet, sweet lovin man
And he knows just how to treat me right
See, my baby, he's alright
See, my baby, we're so tight

Don't you know he is some kind of wonderful
Yes, he is
He's some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is some kind of wonderful

Let me tell you one more thing
Now, when he holds me in his arms
He sets my soul on fire
And, ooh, when my baby kisses me,
My heart becomes filled with desire
When he wraps his loving arms around me
He almost drives me out of my mind
I get these funny little feelings inside of me
Chills run up and down my spine

My baby, he's alright
Me and my baby we're so tight

Don't you know he is some kind of wonderful
Yes he is
Some kinda wonderful
He is some kind of wonderful

Now, hold on, let me know just one more thing
Is there anyone out there with a sweet loving man like mine?
There's got to be somebody with a sweet, loving man like mine
Now, tell me ladies
Can I get a witness
Can I get a witness up in here, Ladies?
Can I get a witness
Can I get a witness
Can I get a witness
Do you know what I'm talkin about, Ladies, are you listening?
Can I get a witness

Wonderful
Some kinda wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
(He's some kind of wonderful,
Yes, he is)
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he is
Some kind of wonderful
Don't you know he's some kind of wonderful

Don't you know he is
I'm talkin bout my baby, yeah*


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

*Dirty Man by Joss Stone*

You're a dirty, dirty man
And you gotta dirty mind
You're a dirty, dirty man
You and that other woman, you're 2 of a kind
But you forgot 1 thing baby when you were doing me wrong
That Im a good house keeper
Im gonna take my broom and sweep 
All of the dirt out on the street

You're a dirty, dirty man
Oh in so many, so many dirty ways
You're a dirty, dirty man
And you've been hidding your little dirt all over this hip place
I know you have
Oh here's my chance baby to throw some mud in your face

Coz Im a good house keeper
Im gonna take my broom and sweep 
All of the dirt, yes I am, out on the street

Oh, Im cleaning outl my whole house
Fast as I can
Its time to make everything speak and span

You're a dirty, ooh you're a dirty man
You do me dirty for so many years, yes u did
You're a dirty, dirty man, yes u are
And Im tired of you and your woman and your dog too
You're a dirty man
You're a dirty man
Now get outta my house
Dont u never, never, never come back again
Dont u never
You're a dirty, dirty man

And Im done with your dirty ways


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

*Super Duper Love by Joss Stone*

Yeh are you diggin on me
Yeh yeh yeh
Im diggin on u now baby
Yeh do u wanna little bit of my love
Yeh wait a minute wait a minute

All the time i knew that you loved me
Because you were always there
Could i be that mistaken
Believing that you really care

In the presence of all my friends
You stood there holding my hand
And you promise me faithfully 
That you will be my only man

Yeh are you diggin on me
Yeh yeh yeh
Im diggin on u now baby
Yeh do u wanna little bit of my love
Yeh wait a minute wait a minute

Everytime i walk down the street with you
Im as proud as a girl can be
Just 2 no that u r mine
And all that good loving belongs to me

In the presence of all my friends
You stood there holding my hand
And you promise me faithfully 
That you will be my only man

Yeh are you diggin on me
Yeh yeh yeh
Im diggin on u now baby
Yeh do u wanna little bit of my love
Yeh wait a minute play it for my Little Beaver

[insrumental]

In the presence of all my friends
You stood there holding my hand
And you promise me faithfully
That you will be my only man

Yeh are you diggin on me
Yeh yeh yeh
Im diggin on u now baby
Yeh do u wanna little bit of my love
Yeh wait a minute your love is super oh baby
See im trying to tell you
Your love is super duper
Super yes it is yes it is
Your love is
Your love is super
Are you diggin on me coz im diggin on you
Im just trying to tell you
Oh this love is super duper
Wait a minute


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Streets with no Name by U2

I want to run
I want to hide
I want to tear down the walls
That hold me inside
I want to reach out
And touch the flame
Where the streets have no name

I want to feel sunlight on my face
I see the dust cloud disappear 
Without a trace
I want to take shelter from the poison rain
Where the streets have no name

Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
We're still building 
Then burning down love
Burning down love
And when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do

The city's aflood
And our love turns to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Trampled in dust
I'll show you a place
High on a desert plain
Where the streets have no name

Where the streets have no name
Where the streets have no name
We're still building
Then burning down love
Burning down love
And when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do
Our love turns to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Blown by the wind
Oh, and I see love
See our love turn to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Blown by the wind
Oh, when I go there
I go there with you
It's all I can do


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

*Elevation by U2*

High, higher than the sun
You shoot me from a gun
I need you to elevate me here

A corner of your lips
Is the orbit of your hips
Eclipse
You elevate my soul

I've got no self control
Been living like a mole now
Going down, excavation
Higher now, in the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high
Elevation

A star
Lit up like a cigar
Strung out like a guitar
Maybe you can educate my mind

Explain all these controls
Can't sing but I've got soul
The goal is elevation

A mole
Digging in a hole
Digging up my soul now
Going down, excavation

Higher now
In the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high
Elevation

Love
Lift me out of these blues
Won't you tell me something true
I believe in you

A mole
Digging in a hole
Digging up my soul now
Going down, excavation

Higher now
In the sky
You make me feel like I can fly
So high
Elevation

Elevation
Elevation
Elevation
Elevation


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Evrywhere by Michelle Branch

*Turn it inside out so I can see 
The part of you that's drifting over me 
And when I wake you're, you're never there 
But when I sleep you're, you're everywhere 
You're everywhere 

Just tell me how I got this far 
Just tell me why you're here and who you are 
'Cause every time I look 
You're never there 
And every time I sleep 
You're always there 

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 
I'm not alone 

I recognize the way you make me feel 
It's hard to think that 
You might not be real 
I sense it now, the water's getting deep 
I try to wash the pain away from me 
Away from me 

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 
I'm not alone 

I am not alone 
Whoa, oh, oooh, oh 

And when I touch your hand 
It's then I understand 
The beauty that's within 
It's now that we begin 
You always light my way 
I hope there never comes a day 
No matter where I go 
I always feel you so 

'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I close my eyes it's you I see 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 
'Cause you're everywhere to me 
And when I catch my breath 
It's you I breathe 
You're everything I know 
That makes me believe 
I'm not alone 

You're in everyone I see 
So tell me 
Do you see me?*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Did Billy Idol do a remake of that song? Because it was originally recorded by Dead or Alive.


yep he did. i like their version too tho.


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

*Are You Happy Now by Michelle Branch*
Now 
Don???t just walk away 
Pretending everything is ok 
And you don???t care about me 
And I given up this game 
Leaving you with all the blame 
Coz I don???t care, yeah yeah 

[Chorus] 
Would you look me in the eyes 
And tell me that you are happy, yeah yeah 
Would you tell it to my face 
or have I been erased? 
Are you happy now 
Are you happy now 

You, so long it was today 
You left me with an empty plate 
And you don???t care about me 
And I, know its just no use 
When all your lies become your truth 
Coz I don???t care, yeah yeah 

[Chorus] 

Are you happy now 
Are you happy now 
Yeah yeah 

So look me in the eye 
And tell me that you are happy now 
Yeah yeah 

Come on 
Get up to my feet 
Help my friend to.. 
Are you happy,yeah yeah 
Whoa whoa


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

Breathe by Michelle Branch

*I've been driving for an hour
Just talking to the rain
You say I've been driving you crazy
and its keeping you away
So just give me one good reason
Tell me why I should stay
'Cause I dont wanna waste another moment
in saying things we never meant to say

And I Take it just a little bit
I, hold my breath and count to ten
I, I've been waiting for a chance to let you in

If I just breathe
Let it fill the space between
I'll know everything is alright
Breathe
Every little piece of me
You'll see
Everything is alright
If I just breathe

Well it's all so overrated
In not saying how you feel
So you end up watching chances fade
And wondering what's real

And I Give you just a little time
I, Wonder if you realize
I've been waiting till I see it in your eyes

If I just breathe
Let it fill the space between
I'll know everything is alright
Breathe,
Every little piece of me
You'll see
Everything is alright
If I just breathe
Breathe

So I whisper in the dark,
Hoping you hear me
Do you hear me?

If I just breathe
Let it fill the space between 
I'll know everything is alright
Breathe,
Every little piece of me
You'll see
Everything is alright
Everything is alright if i just breathe... breathe

I've been driving for an hour 
Just talking to the rain*


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 9, 2005)

hey baby,


----------



## Shae (Feb 9, 2005)

^ Damn! Nice font!


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 10, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ Damn! Nice font!


  its a text effect. i can animate it too but the files too big to post. 

 Tyler asked me to make him a Kiss cd i haven't heard this in ages. they still rock. my kids are so cool.


----------



## Dante B. (Feb 10, 2005)

Ulver - Proverbs of Hell: Plates 7-10.

From Ulver: Themes From William Blake's The Marriage of Heaven and Hell. Blake's poetry set to music, and it works amazingly well; pure genius, Ulver - download this song or buy the CD!

In seed time learn, in harvest teach, in winter enjoy.
Drive your cart and your plow over the bones of the dead.
The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom.
Prudence is a rich, ugly old maid courted by Incapacity.
He who desires but acts not, breeds pestilence.
The cut worm forgives the plow.
Dip him in the river who loves water.
A fool sees not the same tree that a wise man sees.
He whose face gives no light, shall never become a star.
Eternity is in love with the productions of time.
The busy bee has no time for sorrow.
The hours of folly are measur'd by the clock; but of wisdom, 
no clock can measure.
All wholesome food is caught without a net or a trap.
Bring out number, weight and measure in a year of dearth.
No bird soars too high, if he soars with his own wings.
A dead body revenges not injuries.
The most sublime act is to set another before you.
If the fool would persist in his folly he would become wise.
Folly is the cloak of knavery.
Shame is Pride's cloke.
Prisons are built with stones of law, 
brothels with bricks of religion.
The pride of the peacock is the glory of God.
The lust of the goat is the bounty of God.
The wrath of the lion is the wisdom of God.
The nakedness of woman is the work of God.
Excess of sorrow laughs. Excess of joy weeps.
The roaring of lions, the howling of wolves, 
the raging of the stormy sea, and the destructive sword, 
are portions of eternity, too great for the eye of man.
The fox condemns the trap, not himself.
Joys impregnate. Sorrows bring forth.
Let man wear the fell of the lion, 
woman the fleece of the sheep.
The bird a nest, the spider a web, 
man friendship.
The selfish, smiling fool, and the sullen, 
frowning fool shall be both thought wise, 
that they may be a rod.
What is now proved was once only imagin'd.
The rat, the mouse, the fox, the rabbit watch the roots; 
the lion, the tyger, the horse, the elephant watch the fruits.
The cistern contains: the fountain overflows.
One thought fills immensity.
Always be ready to speak your mind, and a base man will avoid you.
Every thing possible to be believ'd is an image of truth.
The eagle never lost so much time as when he submitted to learn of the crow.
The fox provides for himself, but God provides for the lion.
Think in the morning. Act in the noon. Eat in the evening. Sleep in the night.
He who has suffer'd you to impose on him, knows you.
As the plow follows words, so God rewards prayers.
The tygers of wrath are wiser than the horses of instruction.
Expect poison from the standing water.
You never know what is enough unless you know what is more than enough.
Listen to the fool's reproach! it is a kingly title!
The eyes of fire, the nostrils of air, 
the mouth of water, the beard of earth.
The weak in courage is strong in cunning.
The apple tree never asks the beech how he shall grow; 
nor the lion, the horse, how he shall take his prey.
The thankful receiver bears a plentiful harvest.
If others had not been foolish, we should be so.
The soul of sweet delight can never be defil'd.
When thou seest an eagle, thou seest a portion of genius; 
lift up thy head!
As the caterpiller chooses the fairest leaves to lay her eggs on, 
so the priest lays his curse on the fairest joys.
To create a little flower is the labour of ages.
Damn braces. Bless relaxes.
The best wine is the oldest, the best water the newest.
Prayers plow not! Praises reap not!
Joys laugh not! Sorrows weep not!
The head Sublime, the heart Pathos, the genitals Beauty, 
the hands and feet Proportion.
As the air to a bird or the sea to a fish, 
so is contempt to the contemptible.
The crow wish'd every thing was black, 
the owl that every thing was white.
Exuberance is Beauty.
If the lion was advised by the fox, he would be cunning.
Improvement makes strait roads; 
but the crooked roads without improvement are roads of genius.
Sooner murder an infant in its cradle than nurse unacted desires.
Where man is not, nature is barren.
Truth can never be told so as to be understood, and not be believ'd.
Enough! or too much.


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

Eyes Like Yours by Shakira

*Oh, you know I have seen
A sky without sun
A man with no nation
Saints, captive in chains
A song with no name
For lack of imagination 
Ya he...
And I have seen
Darker than ebony

Ya he Ya he Ya la he

And now it seems, that I
Without your eyes could never be

My one desire, all I aspire
Is in your eyes forever to live
Traveled all over the seven oceans
There is nothing that I wouldn't give
Came from Bahrein, got to Beirut
Looking for someone comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
And I could not find eyes like yours

Came from Bahrein, got to Beirut
Looking for someone comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
And I could not find eyes like yours

Oh, You know I seen
A woman of means
In rags and begging for pleasure
Crossed a river of salt
Just after I rode
A ship that's sunk in the desert

Ya he Ya he Ya la he

And I have seen
Darker than ebony

Ya he Ya he Ya la he

And now it seems, that I
Without your eyes could never be

My one desire, all I aspire
Is in your eyes forever to live
Traveled all over the seven oceans
There is nothing that I wouldn't give
Came from Bahrein, got to Beirut
Looking for someone comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
And I could not find eyes like yours

Came from Bahrein, got to Beirut
Looking for someone comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
And I could not find eyes like yours

rabboussamai fikarrajaii 
fi ainaiha aralhayati 
ati ilaika min haza lkaaouni 
arjouka labbi labbi nidai 

Came from Bahrein, got to Beirut
Looking for someone comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
And I could not find eyes like yours*


----------



## Shae (Feb 10, 2005)

*Underneath Your Clothes by Shakira*

You're a song 
Written by the hands of God
Don't get me wrong cause 
This might sound to you a bit odd
But you own the place
Where all my thoughts go hiding
And right under your clothes
Is where I find them 

Underneath Your Clothes
There's an endless story 
There's the man I chose 
There's my territory
And all the things I deserve
For being such a good girl honey

Because of you
I forgot the smart ways to lie
Because of you
I'm running out of reasons to cry
When the friends are gone
When the party's over 
We will still belong to each other 

Underneath Your Clothes
There's an endless story 
There's the man I chose 
There's my territory
And all the things I deserve
For being such a good girl honey

I love you more than all that's on the planet
Movin' talkin' walkin' breathing
You know it's true 
Oh baby it's so funny
You almost don't believe it
As every voice is hanging from the silence
Lamps are hanging from the ceiling
Like a lady tied to her manners
I'm tied up to this feeling

Underneath Your Clothes
There's an endless story 
There's the man I chose 
There's my territory
And all the things I deserve
For being such a good girl honey


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2005)

​ *Crazy           Love
             (Van Morrison)*


*I           can hear her heart beat for a thousand miles
            And the heaven opens every time she smiles
            And when I come to her, that's where I belong
            I guess I'm running to her like a river's song
            She gives me love, love, love, crazy love
            She gives me love, crazy love
            She's got a fine sense of humour, when I'm feeling down
            And when I come to her when the sun goes down
            She takes away my trouble, takes away my grief
            Takes away my heartache in the night like a thief
            She gives me love, love, love crazy love
            She gives me love, crazy love
            I guess I need her in the daytime
            I guess I need her in the night
            Someone strong to put my arms around her
            I kiss her, kiss her tight
            She gives me love, crazy love
            She gives me love, crazy, crazy love
            A crazy love*​


----------



## Du (Feb 13, 2005)

Scars - by Papa Roach. 

New song, wicked good.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2005)

Valentine's is over baby tonite- just do me.....

*Frank Zappa Dirty Love

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 Like you might surrender
 To some dragon in your dreams

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 Like a pink donation
 To the dragon in your dreams

 I don???t need your sweet devotion
 I don???t want your cheap emotion
 Just whip me up some dragon lotion
 For your dirty love

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 Like some tacky little pamphlet
 In your daddy???s bottom drawer

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 I don???t believe you have ever seen
 That book before

 I don???t need no consolation
 I don???t want your reservation
 I only got one destination
 An??? that???s your dirty love

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 Just like your mama
 Make her fuzzy poodle do

 Give me
 Your dirty love
 The way your mama
 Make that nasty poodle chew

 I???ll ignore your cheap aroma
 And your little-bo-peep diploma
 I???ll just put you in a coma
 With some dirty love

 The poodle bites!
 (come on, frenchie)
 The poodle chews it!
 (snap it!)
 The poodle bites!
 (come on, frenchie)
 The poodle chews it!
 (snap it!)*


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 17, 2005)

Baby Girl by sugarland the lead singers voice is soooooo sexy!


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

White America by Eminem

*America, hahaha, we love you, how many people are proud to be citizens of this beautiful
Country of our's, the stripes and the stars for the rights that men have died for to protect,
The women and men who have broke their neck's for the freedom of speech the United States
Government has sworn to uphold, or 
(Yo', I want everybody to listen to the words of this song) so we're told...

I never would've dreamed in a million years i'd see, 
So many motherfuckin' people who feel like me, who share the same views
And the same exact beliefs, it's like a fuckin' army marchin' in back of me, so many lives I
Touch, so much anger aimed, in no particular direction, just sprays and sprays, and straight
Through your radio waves it plays and plays, 'till it stays stuck in your head for days and
Days, who would of thought, standing in this mirror bleachin' my hair, with some peroxide,
Reachin for a t-shirt to wear, that I would catapult to the forefront of rap like this, how
Could I predict my words would have an impact like this, I must've struck a chord, with somebody
Up in the office, cause congress keeps telling me I ain't causin' nuthin' but problems, and now
They're sayin' i'm in trouble with the government, i'm lovin' it, I shoveled shit all my life,
And now I'm dumping it on...

[Chorus]
White America, I could be one of your kids, white America, little Eric looks just like this,
White America, Erica loves my shit, I go to TRL, look how many hugs I get, white America, I
Could be one of your kids, white America, little Eric looks just like this, white America, Erica
Loves my shit, I go to TRL, look how many hugs I get...

Look at these eyes, baby blue, baby just like yourself, if they were brown, Shady lose, Shady
Sits on the shelf, but Shady's cute, Shady knew, Shady's dimple's would help, make ladies swoon
Baby, {ooh baby}, look at my sales, let's do the math, if I was black, I would've sold half, I
Ain't have to graduate from Lincoln high school to know that, but I could rap, so fuck school,
I'm too cool to go back, gimme the mic, show me where the fuckin' studio's at, when I was
Underground, no one gave a fuck I was white, no labels wanted to sign me, almost gave up, I was
Like, fuck it, until I met Dre, the only one to look past, gave me a chance, and I lit a fire up
Under his ass, helped him get back to the top, every fan black that I got, was probably his in
Exchange for every white fan that he's got, like damn, we just swapped, sittin' back lookin' at
Shit, wow, i'm like my skin is it starting to work to my benefit now, it's...

[Chorus]

See the problem is, I speak to suburban kids, who otherwise would of never knew these words
Exist, whose mom's probably would of never gave two squirts of piss, 'till I created so much
Motherfuckin' turbulence, straight out the tube, right into your living room I came, and kids
Flipped when they knew I was produced by Dre, that's all it took, and they were instantly hooked
Right in, and they connected with me too because I looked like them, that's why they put my
Lyric's up under this microscope, searchin' with a fine tooth comb, its like this rope, waitin'
To choke, tightening around my throat, watching me while I write this, like I don't like this,
Nope, all I hear is, lyrics, lyrics, constant controversy, sponsors working 'round the clock, to
Try to stop my concerts early, surely hip-hop was never a problem in Harlem, only in Boston,
After it bothered the fathers of daughters starting to blossom, so now i'm catchin' the flack
From these activists when they raggin', actin' like i'm the first rapper to smack a bitch, or
Say faggot, shit, just look at me like i'm your closest pal, the posterchild, the motherfuckin'
Spokesman now for...

[Chorus]

So to the parents of America, I am the aimed at little Erica, to attack her
Character, the ringleader of this circus of worthless pawns, sent to lead the march right up to
The steps of congress, and piss on the lawns of the White House, to burn the casket and replace
It with a parental advisory sticker, to spit liquor in the faces of in this democracy of
Hypocrisy, fuck you Ms. Cheney, fuck you Tipper Gore, fuck you with the freest of speech this
Divided states of embarassment will allow me to have, fuck you, [vocal melody],
He, hahaha, i'm just playin' America, you know I love you...*


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

*Till I Colapse*

'Cause sometimes you feel tired,
feel weak, and when you feel weak, you feel like you wanna just give up.
But you gotta search within you, you gotta find that inner strength
and just pull that shit out of you and get that motivation to not give up
and not be a quitter, no matter how bad you wanna just fall flat on your face and collapse. 

[B/W Intro:]
Yo left, yo left, yo left right left
Yo left, yo left, yo left right left
Yo left, yo left, yo left right left
Yo left, yo left, yo left right left 

[Verse #1:]
Till I collapse I???m spilling these raps long as you feel em
Till the day that I drop you???ll never say that I???m not killing them 
Cause when I am not then I am stop pinning them
And I am not hip-hop and I???m just not Eminem.
Subliminal thoughts when I???m stop sending them women are caught in webs spin and hauk venom 
Adrenaline shots of penicillin could not get the illing to stop. Amoxacilin is just not real
enough.
The criminal cop killing hip-hop filling minimal swap to cop millions of Pac listeners.
Your coming with me, feel it or not you???re gonna fear it like I showed you the spirit of god
lives in us.
You hear it a lot, lyrics the shock is it a miracle or am I just a product of pop fizzing up.
For shizzle my whizzle this is the plot listen up you bizzles forgot slizzle does not give a
fuck. 

[Chorus - NateDogg]
Till the roof comes off, till the lights go out
Till my legs give out, can???t shut my mouth.
Till the smoke clears out and my high burns out 
I???ma rip this shit till my bone collapse. 
Till the roof comes off, till the lights go out
Till my legs give out, can???t shut my mouth.
Till the smoke clears out and my high burn out
I???ma rip this shit till my bone collapse. 

[Verse #2:]
Music is like magic there???s a certain feeling you get when your real
and you spit and people are feeling your shit.
This is your moment and every single minute you spend trying to hold onto it
cause you may never get it again. 
So while you???re in it try to get as much shit as you can
and when your run is over just admit when its at its end. 
Cause I???m at the end of my wits with half this shit that gets in. 
I got a list here???s the order of my list that it???s in. 
It goes, Reggie, Jay-Z, Tupac and Biggie, Andre from Outcast, Jada, Kurupt, 
Nas and then me. But in this industry I???m the cause of a lot of envy, 
so when I???m not put on this list the shit does not offend me.
That???s why you see me walk around like nothing???s bothering me. 
Even though half you people got a fucken problem with me.
You hate it but you know respect you???ve got to give me
The press's wet dream like Bobby and Whitney. Nate hit me. 

[Chorus - NateDogg]

[Verse #3:]
Soon as a verse starts I eat it at MC???s heart
what is he thinking? I'ma not to go against me, smart.
And its absurd how people hang on every word. 
I???ll probably never get the props I feel I ever deserve
But I???ll never be served my spot is forever reserved
If I ever leave earth that would be the death of me first.
Cause in my heart of hearts I know nothing could ever be worse. 
That???s why I???m clever when I put together every verse
My thoughts are sporadic, I act like I???m an addict
I rap like I???m addicted to smack like I???m Kim Mathers.
But I don???t want to go forth and back in constant battles
The fact is I would rather sit back and bomb some rappers.
So this is like a full blown attack I???m launching at them
The track is on some battling raps who want some static 
Cause I don???t really think that the fact that I???m Slim matters
A plaque of platinum status is whack if I???m not the baddest. 

[Chorus - NateDogg]

[Outro:]
[Eminem & Natedogg Echo:]
Until the roof
The roof comes off
Until my legs
give out from underneath me 

[Eminem:]
I will not fall, 
I will stand tall, 
Feels like no one could beat me.


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2005)

Mosh by Eminem

*I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America
And to the Republic for which it stands
One nation under God
Indivisible...
It feels so good to be back..

I scrutinize every word, memorize every line
I spit it once, refuel and re-energize and rewind
I give sight to the blind, my insight through the mind
I exercise my right to express when I feel it's time
It's just all in your mind, what you interpret it as
I say to fight, you take it as I'mma whip someone's ass
If you don't understand, don't even bother to ask
A father who has grown up with a fatherless past
Who has blown up now to rap phenomenon that has
Or at least shows no difficulty multi-task
And in juggling both perhaps mastered his craft
Slash entrepreneur who has helped launch a few more rap acts
Who's had a few obstacles thrown his way through the last half
Of his career typical manure moving past that
Mr. kisses ass crack, he's a class act
Rubber band man, yea he just snaps back

[Chorus:]
Come along follow me as I lead through the darkness
As I provide just enough spark that we need to proceed
Carry on, give me hope, give me strength
Come with me and I won't steer you wrong
Put your faith and your trust as I guide us through the fog
To the light at the end of the tunnel
We gonna fight, we gonna charge, we gonna stomp, we gonna march
Through the swamp, we gonna mosh through the marsh
Take us right through the doors (c'mon)

All the people up top on the side and the middle
Come together lets all bomb and swamp just a little
Just let it gradually build from the front to the back
All you can see is a sea of people some white and some black
Don't matter what color, all that matters we gathered together
To celebrate for the same cause don't matter the weather
If it rains let it rain, yea the wetter the better
They ain't gonna stop us they can't, we stronger now more than ever
They tell us no we say yea, they tell us stop we say go
Rebel with a rebel yell, raise hell we gonna let em know
Stomp, push, shove, mush, Fuck Bush, until they bring our troops home (c'mon)

[Chorus]

Imagine it pouring, it's raining down on us
Mosh pits outside the oval office
Someone's tryina tell us something,
Maybe this is god just sayin' we're responsible
For this monster, this coward,
That we have empowered
This is Bin Laden, look at his head noddin'
How could we allow something like this without pumping our fists
Now this is our final hour
Let me be the voice in your strength and your choice
Let me simplify the rhyme just to amplify the noise
Try to amplify the times it, and multiply by six...
Teen million people, Are equal at this high pitch
Maybe we can reach alqueda through my speech
Let the president answer a higher anarchy
Strap him with an Ak-47, let him go, fight his own war
Let him impress daddy that way
No more blood for oil, we got our own battles to fight on our own soil
No more psychological warfare, to trick us to thinking that we ain't loyal
If we don't serve our own country, we're patronizing a hero
Look in his eyes its all lies
The stars and stripes, they've been swiped, washed out and wiped
And replaced with his own face, Mosh now or die
If I get sniped tonight you know why,
Cause I told you to fight.

[Chorus]

And as we proceed,
To Mosh through this desert storm,
In these closing statements, if they should argue
Let us beg to differ
As we set aside our differences
And assemble our own army
To disarm this Weapon of Mass Destruction
That we call our President, for the present
And Mosh for the future of our next generation
To speak and be heard
Mr. President, Mr. Senator
Do you guy's hear us...hear us...[laughing] (Hailie)*


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Nine Inch Nails
> 
> Closer
> 
> ...





			
				vanity said:
			
		

> hey they're playing our song.


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Feb 25, 2005)

*Nameless Faces by Fozzy*

See the broken man torn and twisted in grief
Screaming to the sky in pain and disbelief
How could it be that any man could allow this
Living in the filth of faded innocence

Through it all the hearts of men grow colder
Numb to the world as the cowards get bolder
Yesterday's success succeeds in tainting the mindset
Still we wonder where the good old days went

And I am nameless
There's no mistaking where the future lies
And I am faceless
In the bed you've made sleeps the failure in you tonight

Take a look around at the hell you've created
Self respect and dignity just memories faded
Each day a little closer to the fate you have made
Life wasted on myself and the stench of my decay

Refuse to accept the role that you would have me play
The call of its master I won't live to betray
Outstretching of your hand you are a man undone
No shame, no pride, no faith, your soul's a setting sun


----------



## Shae (Feb 25, 2005)

All That Remains by Fozzy

*Looking over my shoulder at the road that follows
What once seemed to matter now dust at my feet
Memories whisper at the edge of perception
Silent reminders of a life incomplete

And all that remains
Are the scars to remind me
And all the lives I've thrown away
And all that remains
Are the bars that confine me
To a past I can't escape

Words that are unspoken are now reminders
Each second dies a silent death unmourned
I tried as a martyr to lead her, to guide her
Now I'm alone painted by the color of scorn

And all that remains
Are the scars to remind me
And all the lives I've thrown away
And all that remains
Are the bars that confine me
To a past I can't escape*


----------



## Shae (Feb 25, 2005)

*The Way I am by Fozzy*

Everywhere I look I see disease
Seems like the world was taken from me
Time seems to be tick tick ticking away
Forgive me for all, all the things I say

Will you leave me there
The way I am
Interpretations of the day
The way I am
Deliverered from the gray

Something makes me want to believe
Nothing in life was given to me
Cannot ever stick to this game
Everyday, everything the same

Time has a way and now I see
What happened to all, all of my dreams
Now and then I feel incomplete
But I won't live my life in defeat


----------



## Shae (Feb 25, 2005)

Lazarus by Fozzy

*A silent prayer whispered in the darkness
Without witness words descend and die
I can't understand a world so cold and heartless
And still I'm driven to live this lie

Frozen voice singing winter's song
I live through life at the will of the wind
All the while I wonder where right went wrong
Crying out for the end to begin

Set adrift on a sea uncharted
Under a sky with no stars to guide me
A drowning soul is sinking and departed
While the waves of doubt break forever inside me

I'm holding on to what I once believed
Conviction that builds with time
I breathe life into my heart deceived
Now the truth is of my design

When your truth turns to lie
And the pain makes you cry
And the fountains of faith run dry
Take a look at yourself
And what you've sacrificed

When your truth turns to lie
And the pain makes you cry
And the fountains of faith run dry

When your dream starts to die
And the fire inside
Starts to dim the more you fight
Take a look at yourself
And what you've sacrificed*


----------



## Shae (Feb 25, 2005)

*Born of Anger by Fozzy*

Winter's breath feels so cold
Calling chaos from control
Depths of madness to unfold
As my inner demons feed

A battery that's charged inside
Powering my redrum ride
Dr. Jeckyll quickly turns to Hyde
Now there's no blood left to bleed

Born of anger
Blinded by the rage that burns in me
Born of anger
Driving me insane I can't break free

Stare into my lifeless eyes
Feel the flames of hatred rise
Fueled by my accuser's lies
I'm a man without redemption

On broken glass I walk alone
A bed of nails I call my home
Veins of ice and heart of stone
A tribute to aggression

Don't waste your time to understand me
Psychoanalyze and pry just so you can brand me
I am the child of hope that has died
Twisting and turning with venom inside
From this world I am freed only then you will see
The monster you have made...
Of me

Solitude becomes my song
Silence slowly screams along
The choir's chorus heard so strong
The symphony begins

An impulse sent straight to my brain
One false move against my grain
Violence erupts again
The madness always wins


----------



## Shae (Mar 2, 2005)

Do It Again by Jay-Z, Amil and Beenie Segal

*[Jay-Z]
Roc-A-Fella
Y'all know what this is
We givin y'all five seconds to put your drinks down
and report to the dance floor immediately
All the bustas we giving y'all five seconds to get close to an exit
It's about to get real ugly in here
Five Seconds is up
Let's go!

Throw the hands up (uh, uh, uh)
Throw the hands up (Niggaz)
Throw the hands up (Bitches)
Throw the hands up (Bustas)
Throw the hands up (Hustlers)
Throw the hands up (Hos)
Throw the hands up (Posta's)
Throw the hands up (MAC)

[Beanie Sigel]
You know how Mac come through on the club tip
Everybody real deep on that thug shit
Cop Cris' spray the club on that thug shit
Cop frisks suits snub in the club quick
Told y'all real high, when I come through
You can try if you want to, you can die if you want to
We hittin whores on the floor, whole crew be wild
Bitch "Back That Azz Up" like Juvenile (huh)
When my peeps come through to spend a dime apiece
You know Mac come through with a line of freaks
Every bitch on the hit be a 9 at least
We getting head on the floor, while you grinding freaks
Whole squad get it down like this
Whole squad buying rounds of Cris
Whole squad got they crowns on wrist
Whole squad got a pound of twist
Whole squad got a pound to spit
In case a clown wanna flip
Mac never slip in a club, told y'all niggas 4/5th in a club
If a nigga wanna draw then the blood it can drip in the club
You know how niggaz get in the club, shit you know how I be
All high in VIP, rolling up to B.I.G. (Baby)
Niggaz be all liquored up talkin shit
Till' they man gotta come pick them up
Got bitches in the back bouncin to "Jigga What"
You got your hands up and I ain't even stick y'all up

Throw the hands up (uh, uh, uh, Everybody get it up)
Throw the hands up

[Jay-Z (Amil)]
12 AM on the way to the club (uh)
1 AM DJ made it erupt (uh-huh)
2 AM now I'm gettin with her (what up?)
3 AM now I'm splittin with her (splitting with who?)
4 AM at the waffle house (waffle house)
5 AM now we at my house (uh)
6 AM I be diggin her out (who?)
6:15 I be kickin her out (what?)
7 AM I'ma call my friends (uh-huh)
12AM we gonna do it again, we gon, we gon, we gonna do it again
(We gonna do it again)

[Jay-Z]
By the way yo
Yo, how the fuck you gonna talk about MC's on our hill
When we just cop them things homey the chromy wheels
Both arms are chunky the sleeves on chill
Any given times 100 G's in your grill
Don't talk to me bout MC's got skillz
He's alright but he's not real
Jay-Z's that deal with seeds in a field
Never fear for war, hug, squeeze that steel
Fuck, you gotta a flow that's cool with me
You gotta lil' dough that cool with me
You gotta little cars little jewelries
But none of y'all motherfuckers could fool with me
You know the wrist frost bit minus two degrees
Bout as blue as the sea the way I manuever the V
Hat cocked can't see his eyes, who could it be?
With that new blue Yankee on, who but me?
Niggaz shift two million, then I blew the three
Then I skated the four, before I went on tour
I came back and it's plain
Y'all niggaz ain't rappin the same
Fuck the flow y'all jackin our slang
I seen the same shit happen to Kane
Three cuts in your eyebrow tryin to wild out
The game is ours will never foul out
Y'all just better hope we gracefully bow out
Throw your hands up
Niggaz, Bitches, Bustas, Hustlers FUCK THAT
(Throw the hands up)

[Amil (Jay-Z)]
12 AM on the way to the club (uh huh)
1 AM bout to shake the butt (uh)
2 AM now I'm checkin the mix (ah yeah)
3 AM now he buyin me drinks (what you drinkin on)
4 AM exit the club (let's go)
5 AM think he gettin some butt (that's right)
6 AM nigga still ain't bust (what)
6:15 nigga will get up (uh)
7 AM gotta tell my friends (ah huh)
12 AM I'ma do it again, uh, uh
I'ma Do it again
12 AM we gonna do it again
(Uh, uh Let's go)

[Jay-Z]
12 AM on the way to the club
1 AM DJ made it a rub
2 AM now I'm gettin with her
3 AM now I'm splittin with her
4 AM at the waffle house
5 AM now we at my house
6 AM I be diggin her out
6:15 I be kickin her out
7 AM I'ma call my friends
12 AM We gonna do it again, we gon, we gon, we gonna do it again
Let's go*


----------



## Shae (Mar 2, 2005)

Never Smoke Weed With Willie Again by Toby Keith

* always heard that his herb was top shelf
I just couldn't wait to find out for myself
Don't knock it till you tried it, well I tried it my friend
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

I learned a hard lesson in a small Texas town
He fired up a fat boy and he passed him around
The last words I spoke before they tucked me in
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My party's all over before it began
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

I hopped on his old bus, the Honeysuckle Rose
The party was Vegas, it was after the show
Alone in the front lounge, just me and him
With one parting puff grime creeper set in

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My party's all over before it began
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

Now we're passing the guitar, telling good jokes
I know ones a coming cause I'm smelling smoke
No I do not partake, I just let it pass by
With a smile on my face and a great contact high

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My party's all over before it began
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

In the fetal position with drool on my chin
I messed up and smoked weed with Willie again*


----------



## Shae (Mar 3, 2005)

*Boiler by Limp Bizkit*

looks like i'm gonna do everything myself 
maybe i could use some help but hell, 
you want something done right you gotta do it yourself 
maybe life is up and down but my life's been (what?) 
till now i crawled up your butt somehow and that's 
when things got turned around i used to be alive 
now i feel pathetic and now i get it what's done is done you
just leave it alone 
and don't regret it but sometimes, 
some things turn into dumb things 
and that's when you put your foot down. 
why did i have to go and meet somebody like you (like you) 
why did you have to go and hurt somebody like me (like me) 
how could you do somebody like that? 
(like that) hope you know that i'm never coming back (never
coming back) 
looks like i'm gonna do everything myself (everything myself) 
maybe i could use some help but hell, 
if you want something done right you just do it yourself (got
it?) 
maybe life is up and down but my life's been (what?) 
till now (got it) i crawled up your butt somehow (got it) 
and that's when shit got turned around (got it) 
i used to be alive i'm so pathetic but now i get it what's done
is done 
i know you just leave it alone and don't regret it 
but sometimes some things turn into dumb things 
and that's when you put your foot down. 
why did i have to meet somebody like you? 
why did you have to hurt somebody like me? 
how could you do somebody like that? 
hope you know that i'm never comin' back 
why did i have to meet some-body like you? 
why did you have to hurt somebody like me? 
how could you do somebody like that? 
hope you know that i'm never comin' back 
depending on you is done giving to you is done no more eating 
no sleeping no living it's all just more giving to you 
and i'm done depending on you is done giving to you is done 
no more reaching no sleeping no living it's all just forgiving
to you 
and i'm done the hiding from you is done the lying on you is
done 
no more eating no more sleeping no living it's all just more
giving to you 
and i'm done why did i have to meet somebody like you?
why did you have to hurt somebody like me? 
how could you do somebody like that? 
i hope you know that i'm never coming back 
why did i have to meet somebody like you? 
why did you have to hurt somebody like me? 
how could you do somebody like that? 
i hope you know that i'm never coming back 
why? why? why?


----------



## Shae (Mar 3, 2005)

Match this with the correct Ironmag couple and get a cookie. 

Eat You Alive by Limp Bizkit

*Hey you Mrs I dont know what the fuck your name is 
Im drawn to you somethings magnetic here 
If I could approach you or even get close to the scent that you left behind Id be fine 
No doubt that (no doubt) you bring out (bring out) the animal inside 

I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 
I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 

Hey you, Mrs. too-good-to-look-my-way and that's cool you want nothing at all to do with me. 
But I want you, ain't nothing wrong with wanting you cause I'm a man and I can think what the hell I want, you got that
straight? 
No doubt that (no doubt) I'd love to (I'd love) sniff on them panties now.... 

I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 
I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 

I'm sorry. So sorry (damn, you're so hot!!) 
Your beauty is so vain (damn, you're so hot!!) 
It drives me, yes it drives me (damn your so hot) absolutely insane 

I just want to look at you 
I just want to look at you, look at you all day 
I just want to look at you, I just want to look at you all day 
There ain't nothing wrong, no. There aint nothing wrong with that 

Once you seep in (once you seep in) under my skin (under my skin) 
Theres nothing, theres nothing in this world that could wash you away 

Once you seep in (once you seep in) under my skin (under my skin) 
Theres nothing, theres nothing in this world that could wash you away..... 

I'm sorry. So sorry (damn, you're so hot!!) 
Your beauty is so vain (damn, you're so hot!!) 
It drives me, yes it drives me(damn your so hot) absolutely insane 

I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 
I'D EAT YOU ALIVE!!!! i'd eat you alive..... 
I'D EAT YOU A-LIVE!*


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 3, 2005)

^






And as an added bonus.....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 3, 2005)

hi cutie.


----------



## Shae (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay Satan, what are you on and can I have some?


----------



## Shae (Mar 3, 2005)

*Candy Shop by 50 Cent and Olivia*

[Intro: 50 Cent] 
Yeah... 
Uh huh 
So seductive 

[Chorus: 50 Cent & Olivia] 
[50 Cent] 
I take you to the candy shop 
I'll let you lick the lollypop 
Go 'head girl, don't you stop 
Keep going 'til you hit the spot (woah) 
[Olivia] 
I'll take you to the candy shop 
Boy one taste of what I got 
I'll have you spending all you got 
Keep going 'til you hit the spot (woah) 

[Verse 1: 50 Cent] 
You can have it your way, how do you want it 
You gon' back that thing up or should i push up on it 
Temperature rising, okay lets go to the next level 
Dance floor jam packed, hot as a teakettle 
I'll break it down for you now, baby it's simple 
If you be a nympho, I'll be a nympho 
In the hotel or in the back of the rental 
On the beach or in the park, it's whatever you into 
Got the magic stick, I'm the love doctor 
Have your friends teasin you 'bout how sprung I gotcha 
Wanna show me how you work it baby, no problem 
Get on top then get to bouncing round like a low rider 
I'm a seasons vet when it come to this shit 
After you work up a sweat you can play with the stick 
I'm tryin to explain baby the best way I can 
I melt in your mouth girl, not in your hands (ha ha) 

[Chorus] 

[Bridge: 50 Cent & Olivia] 
Girl what we do (what we do) 
And where we do (and where we do) 
The things we do (things we do) 
Are just between me and you (oh yeah) 

[Verse 2: 50 Cent] 
Give it to me baby, nice and slow 
Climb on top, ride like you in the rodeo 
You ain't never heard a sound like this before 
Cause I ain't never put it down like this 
Soon as I come through the door she get to pullin on my zipper 
It's like it's a race who can get undressed quicker 
Isn't it ironic how erotic it is to watch em in thongs 
Had me thinking 'bout that ass after I'm gone 
I touch the right spot at the right time 
Lights on or lights off, she like it from behind 
So seductive, you should see the way she wind 
Her hips in slow-mo on the floor when we grind 
As Long as she ain't stoppin, homie I aint stoppin 
Drippin wet with sweat man its on and popping 
All my champagne campaign, bottle after bottle its on 
And we gon' sip til every bubble in every bottle is gone 

[Chorus 2x]


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2005)

*Aesop Rock - Shere Khan*
 [Sample from Sing-A-Song]
  "You can come, I'll leap right over
  Any day you like
  System 605, Union 91"

  [Aesop]
  I forever wallow in glitches grimly distributed by side effects
  Consumed, cocooned in antisocial trenches drenched! 
  Gridled between dense pillars of polar value lies
  a grey so blueless it's got eye fiendin for the sky
  Synthesized lies rise synthetic
  Sittin inside solidified plastics who's latteral burns germ compatible
  My firm's radically piloted, dodging a fire swiftly
  Yellow brick stalker walking shifty
  I am but a prototype metroid programmed to holocaust style
  while you're soakin in the stages of denial
  Your petty soldiers seem fragile like Jaquemetti sculptures
  Embedded in aramatic cultures. We's rock steady vultures
  Plus I's the guise of rowin a soul
  My wingspan stands flags in the snow of the poles
  Bezerk
  Swerve my alignment towards solitary confinement and jade it
  Stripping, color my passion mitigated
  Slipping

  [Ann Colville]
  You always seem like a small grey cat to me
  Sleepin underneath the silvery moon
  Paws curled beneath your head
  'til the sun came round just around noon
  And you would greet me, purring in your doorway
  Drawing up your tail around my hips
  And I would go to your mouth wide open
  waitin for my nourish to come from your lips
  And I move you
  And you like it
  Just enough
  To let me
  But I hate you
  Cause you're lonely
  And you know how
  To forget me

  [Aesop]
  For the love of my personal practice I reside
  where obstructive fluxes and societal withdrawl collides
  Slide fuel by the fury
  Spun a ring around my honor
  but the opulence took shelter in my horror
  Melancholy masquerade
  Cast amongst the braiding of biligerence
  and blazing terror that blew the lock down off my placement
  I stay special agent till the sky falls
  Reverse the curse till my fellow lost children disperse

  [Ann Colville]
  And your footsteps leading down the pathway
  never seem to be quite like my own
  Your mind is smokey circles
  it blinded me till I turned towards home
  And you would watch me far in the distance
  hands held high above your head
  I only leave the territory where there's nothing left, to be said
  And I move you
  And you like it
  Just enough
  To let me
  But I hate you
  Cause you're lonely
  And you know how
  To forget me

  [Sample from Sing-A-Song]
  "You can come, I'll leap right over"

  [Aesop]
  I make music and connect color to canvas
  Swoop down from the trees with potpourris and other bandits
  Landed randomly upon the valleys of the grimace
  Saw my planted leaf stars burnin from the oustide in
  Meaning your clout lies thin
  Salt prep the blades prior to five phase in my ever changin underworld
  Serate a day to decorate a traitor
  That sting never fades like belly wounds from sling blades
  Follow my portion, Im gonna swallow distortion and spit the filter

  [Sample (Sing-A-Song High Tone Voice)]
  "You can come, I'll leap right over
  Any day you like
  System 605, Union 91"


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2005)

i write so i think that is why i like it so much but in the _Rolling Stones_ song *It's Only Rock n Roll* i like this.

   (M. Jagger/K. Richards) 

* If I could stick my pen in my heart 
   And spill it all over the stage *
   Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya 
   Would you think the boy is strange? Ain't he strange? 

   If I could win ya, if I could sing ya 
   A love song so divine 
   Would it be enough for your cheating heart 
   If I broke down and cried? If I cried? 

   I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
   I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do 
   Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it 
   I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely? 

   If I could stick a knife in my heart 
   Suicide right on stage 
   Would it be enough for your teenage lust 
   Would it help to ease the pain? Ease your brain? 

* If I could dig down deep in my heart 
   Feelings would flood on the page *
   Would it satisfy ya, would it slide on by ya 
   Would ya think the boy's insane? He's insane 

   I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
   I said I know it's only rock'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do 
   Oh, well, I like it, I like it, I like it 
   I said can't you see that this old boy has been a lonely? 

   And do ya think that you're the only girl around? 
   I bet you think that you're the only woman in town 

   I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
   I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it 
   I said I know it's only rock 'n roll but I like it, like it, yes, I do 
   Oh, well, I like it, I like it. I like it...


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

*Hey Now by Xzibit*

[Verse 1]
I'm a menace, to society baby
the police want to relocate me
they run up with gun up, but they can't faze me
they wanted to come up, but they ain't crazy got ?
Six train Chevrolet rolln' without no top
got them hydraulics is dumpin and make it drop
California to Virginia, Timmy makin it hot
takin long rides in a G4 plane
X-Man to the stage got em goin insane
Yeah nigga got the world sayin my name
I'm bout to make a little change, I'm a keep it the same
X to the Z baby, run up on ya, hittin corners
Phantom platinum grill
X be the life of the party, 
don't be scared girl, reach out and touch somebody

[Chorus]
Can you feel the speakers jumpin
other cats surroundin' but they won't say nothin
Muggin in the club like they wanna do somethin
feelin kinda rowdy, huh? 
Hey Now, Hey Now
All the girls mean muggin
cuz they musta seen what a girl pulled up in
In the club like they wanna do somthin
feelin kinda rowdy, huh?
Hey Now, Hey Now

[Verse 2]
Hey girl, look where I live
40 acres and a Maybach Benz
you wanted to party, but I got biz
this ain't entertainin, I'm feedin my kids
On a 4-oh-5 in the car pool lane
Got to hit some corners, I'm ridin the cane
Wanna ride out to a island, and tan your frame
and just waste away a couple of days,
Holla back at me!
Look where I rap, make the crowd get loud like the sound of a gat
LA on my baseball hat, where they wanna ride up on you in that black on black
Move, betta, bounce like a mother 
when brother got mass weapons of war with each other
X getting big, not ready to die yet, my militant mindset
got you runnin for cover

[Chorus]

[Hook]
I'm the life of the party, 
I got a moon roof, we poppin up out of
Look at the whole world they talkin about us
I got a mean hook, to rattle ya body

[Verse 3]
I wanna talk a little, pick ya brain
wanna see you in somethin little, walk around the plane
I got a lot to gain, getting my record off the ground
like David Blaine
So now, what you know bout me?, I'm a self-made man from poverty
Now I own a lot of property
I pimp rides, lifestyles, and companies
Now let me spit you the facts
I used to hustle the corner, but I ain't bringin you that
I'm like swingin a bat, run at yo kneecaps for comin out ya face like that
baby girl touchin my chain, now let me tell you who I ain't
Bitch you can't run no games, (A gangsta baby, ain't nothing changed)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

smiling in their faces
while filling up the hole
so many dirty little places
in your filthy little worn out broken down see through soul

baby's got a problem
tries so hard to hide
got to keep it on the surface
because everything else is dead on the other side

teeth in the necks of everyone you know
you can keep on sucking 'til the blood won't flow
when it starts to hurt it only helps it grow
taking all you need
(but not this time)
no, you don't

and just for the record
just so you know
i did not believe
that you could sink so low

you think that you can beat them
i know that you won't
you think you have everything
but no, you don't

no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't
no, you don't


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

did you happen to catch
or did it happen so fast
what you thought would always last
has passed you by
is everything speeding up
or am i slowing down
i'm just spinning around
and i don't know why
all the pieces don't fit
though i didn't really give a shit
i never wanted to be like you
but for all i aspire
i am really a liar
and i'm running out of things i can do

i'd like to stay
but every day
everything pushes me farther away
if you could show
help me to know
how it's supposed to be
where did it go?

pleading and
needing and
bleeding and
breeding and
feeding
exceeding
where is everybody?
trying and
lying
defying
denying
crying and
dying
where is everybody?

well okay, enough.
you've had your fun
but come on there has got to be someone
hasn't yet become
so numb
and succumb
and
god damn i am so tired of pretending
wishing i was ending
when all i'm really doing is trying to hide
and keep it inside
fill it with lies
open my eyes?
maybe i wish i could try

pleading and
needing and
bleeding and
breeding
feeding
exceding
where is everybody?
trying and
lying
defying
denying
crying and
dying
where is everybody?

pleading
feeding
bleeding
breeding
feeding
exceding
where is everybody?
trying
lying
defying
denying
crying and
dying
where is everybody?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

i am the voice inside your head    (and i control you)
i am the lover in your bed         (and i control you)
i am the sex that you provide      (and i control you)
i am the hate you try to hide      (and i control you)

i take you where you want to go
i give you all you need to know
i drag you down i use you up
mr self destruct

i speak religion's message clear   (and i control you)
i am denial guilt and fear         (and i control you)
i am the prayers of the naive      (and i control you)
i am the lie that you believe      (and i control you)

i take you where you want to go
i give you all you need to know
i drag you down i use you up
mr self destruct

you let me you do this to you      (i am an exit)

i am the needle in your vein       
i am the high you can't sustain
i am the pusher i'm a whore   
i am the need you have for more

i am the bullet in the gun         (and i control you)
i am the truth from which you run  (and i control you)
i am the silencing machine         (and i control you)
i am the end of all your dreams    (and i control you)

i take you where you want to go
i give you all you need to know
i drag you down i use you up
mr self destruct
i take you where you want to go
i give you all you need to know
i drag you down i use you up
mr self destruct


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

^ Luke, your cool and all but  is this shit?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> ^ Luke, your cool and all but  is this shit?




Three songs from NIN fragile.  

It reads like poetry.  Trent reznor is amazing


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Three songs from NIN fragile.
> 
> It reads like poetry.  Trent reznor is amazing



Label em' next time pall.  I could of sworn Satan came online to post some of his stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2005)

ok i need to download these songs. very nice Luke.


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

Sweetest Goodbye by Maroon 5

*Where you are seems to be
As far as an eternity
Outstretched arms open hearts
And if it never ends then when do we start?
I'll never leave you behind
Or treat you unkind
I know you understand
And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever did receive

Pushing forward and arching back
Bring me closer to heart attack
Say goodbye and just fly away
When you comeback
I have some things to say

How does it feel to know you never have to be alone
When you get home
There must be someplace here that only you and I could go
So I can show you how I
Dream away everyday
Try so hard to disregard
The rhythm of the rain that drops
And coincides with the beating of my heart

I'll never leave you behind
Or treat you unkind
I know you understand
And with a tear in my eye
Give me the sweetest goodbye
That I ever did receive

Pushing forward and arching back
Bring me closer to heart attack
Say goodbye and just fly away
When you comeback
I have some things to say

How does it feel to know you never have to be alone
When you get home
There must be someplace here that only you and I could go
So I can show you how I feel*


One thing thats sad though is that I did not get what the song was talking about till now.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

what's this "moron 5" stuff


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> what's this "moron 5" stuff


You got your payback. Stop playing dumb now. 

Just kidding Luke.


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

Maroon 5 kinda appeals to all the ladies to tell ya the truth. P.M. me your e-mail addy and I'll send you some of their videos.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

NO thanks .  I dont' want them Shae


----------



## Shae (Mar 8, 2005)

^ Told ya they are for the ladies!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

tool/perfect circle and to lift more weight at the gym i listen to cradle of filth


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 8, 2005)

One More Medicated Moment
 Give Me One More Medicated Moment


----------



## bigbullboy (Mar 9, 2005)

"Theres a Grey Ghost running through the night...Echoing the sadness and the pain.."


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

broken bruised forgotten sore
too fucked up to care anymore
poisoned to my rotten core
too fucked up to care anymore

in the back
off the side
far away
is a place
where i hide
where i stay

tried to say
tried to ask
i needed to
all alone
by myself
where were you?

how could i
ever think
it's funny how
everything that swore it wouldn't change
is different now

just like you
would always say
we'll make it through
then my head
fell apart
and where were you?

how could i
ever think
it's funny how
everything you swore would never change
is different now

like you said
you and me
make it through
didn't quite
fell apart
where the fuck were you?


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

*Bad Boy This Bad Boy That by Da Band*

Intro:]
[Puff] Bad boy baby,
We the last standin' check the records,
Check the score.
Da Band, the next generation of Bad motherfuckers, c'mon

[Babs]
I'm back and I'm hittin' em hard
Tits don't sag, I dont need no push-up bra
Bitch you mad, babs got a brand new car
Drop top in the hood, I'm a ghetto superstar [breathe]
Pop bottles and roll up weed
Bab's strong arm chicks like I'm hercules
You got a problem, come see the girl, I'll solve 'em
Big belly bitches we starve 'em
Niggas in the hood, we rob 'em wheneva they flawcin'
Betta tuck in ya chain bitch and keep on walkin'
You a thug, why you keep on talkin let's get it crackin'
Get ya bitch stomped ou in the club, I make it happen
I got this, Diddy done let me out 
Out chick, spit sick when I open my mouth (yeah)
My year now so you girls betta leave
Me and my people comin' and we rollin' six deep

[Chorus (Ness):]
All I hear is Bad Boy this and Bad Boy that, Bad Boy will beat you down wit a baseball bat

[Ness]
Imma changed man since I made the band
Nobody - gave a damn, no-one gave a hand
Made man, made the band, wave ya hands
Rocks in the watch, I think I'm bout to blaze the band
Elliot Ness, you know I'm here to save the land
Don't try to lie and say the liquor is what made you ran (whooo)
Go somewhere and be a maintnence man, a janitor
Dogg don't blame me, blame ya manager
Keep ya hands out my pockets nigga
Franchise like I play for the Rockets nigga
Who shot ya, Biggie Smalls, Tupac ya nigga
Ready to Die, All Eyes on the project nigga
You stocky - I put sumthin in ya biceps nigga
I can't help it, I'm a violent nigga
A gee, who down wit his thousand nigga

[Chorus (Chopper):]
All I hear is Bad Boy this and Bad Boy that,
Bad Boy will beat you down wit a baseball bat

[Chopper]
There he go, hoppin' out the G-5 wagon
G-coated, rees, Bo's and tees swaggin'
Runnin' game on ya bitch, ya boy's a pimp
I need the ones wit no type of common sense (that about it)
If you bout it then throw it up
Got that fire and you ready to light it then tote it up
Now that's gangsta, don't make me spank ya
You - run in that water now ya life is in danger
Ride wit the underworld, them key bangers
Soldeir that be off that frail, them beef bringers
Picture a nigga tryin' to carry me
It won't happen, I won't let you niggas worry me
Imma stay thugged out till they bury me
When they do, I can't wait to see buried B
Imma dirty south boy from the dirty steets
Get krunk, get buck, get the hell off ya feet

[Chorus (Fred):]
All I hear is Bad Boy this and Bad Boy that,
Bad Boy will beat you down wit a baseball bat because...

[Fred]
Best believe these dudes ain't never kill nuthin'
I'm Fred, you want him dead, put some bullets in his coffin'
Lord forgive me, but these niggas is playin' wit the boss man
You don't wanna get in the trunk, you gettin tossed in (come one man)
I'm the type you squeese tight, and you bring your cousin', man homeboy that's yall man
Man I got it all planned, Diddy fathered the game
I'm Bad, but not a boy, I got a part of his name
Homie I see you trippin', then it's off wit ya chain
Yo head - harder than wood then I'm sawin ya brain
A Don, I mean what I say and I say what I mean
I eat, shit, and sleep yeah I lay wit them things
Bad Boy wit Universal, so don't play wit the team

[E.Ness & Fred] Bad Boy, so don't play wit the team (holla)
[Chopper] Bad Boy so don't play wit the team (holla)
[Babs] Bad Boy so don't play wit the team (holla)


----------



## Shae (Mar 9, 2005)

She wants to Move by N.E.R.D.

*[Intro - Pharrell Williams]
Shake it up.. shake it up girl
Shake it up.. bass
Hey! Shake it up.. shake it up

[Verse - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
She makes me think of lightning in skies
(Her name) She's sexy!!
How else is God supposed to write
(Her name) She's sexy!!
Move, she wants to move
But you're hogging her, you're guarding her
She wants to move (she wants to move)
She wants to move (she wants to move)
But you're hogging her, you're guarding her (damn!)

[Chorus - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Mister! Look at your girl, she loves it!
(Look at her) I can see it in her eyes
She (come here babe) hopes this lasts forever, Hey!!

[Verse - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Her off beat dance makes me fantasize
(Her curves) She's sexy!!
Her ass is a spaceship I want to ride [sound effect]
(Her ass) She's sexy!!
Move, she wants to move
But you're hogging her, and guarding her
She wants to move (she wants to move)
She wants to move (she wants to move)
But you're hogging her, you're guarding her (beat it!!)

[Chorus - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Mister! Look at your girl, she loves it!
(I know you love it girl) I can see it in her eyes
She - hopes this lasts forever (hey) Hey!!

[Interlude/Bridge - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Ehh, this is your part girl
Uh, this is your part girl!!
(Move, she wants to move) c'mon!
OWW! (Move, she wants to move) ehh
Man (and move, she wants to move)
(Move, she wants to move)
But you're hogging her, you're guarding her
BEAT IT!!

[Chorus - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Mister! Look at your girl (damn) she loves it!
(She loves) I can see it in her eyes
She - hopes this lasts forever, Hey!! c'mon
Mister! Look at your girl (look at your girl) she loves it!
(She wants it) I can see it in her eyes
She - hopes this lasts forever, Hey!!

[Outro - Pharrell Williams (Shae)]
Somebody get us some water in here!
Cause it's HOT!
(Yo why you, why you, why you wit that fool?)
HOT y'all! Hey! Huuuhh!
(I like it when you're wet baby) Ehh*

No, I am not a member of NERD so no autographs.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 9, 2005)

*Arch Enemy Silent Wars. *

This is killing us
 Fighting the truth a losing battle
 We believe in nothing
 Just hatred for each other

 Tragic sinister serenade
 Twisted melody shatters reality
 Dying hopes for a better day
 Fragile dreams that break away

 No more, no more
 This pain must end

 We have chosen to suffer
 Believe in nothing but...

 Hatred is a vicious circle
 Betrayal is at hand
 Paralysed souls bleeding
 Begging for salvation
 Deeper and deeper the wounds we cut
 The truth burning our flesh
 Silent war to set us free
 Stigmata of a tragedy

 No more, no more
 This pain must end

 We have chosen to suffer
 Feeling nothing but hate
 It's eating us up from the inside
 Taking our feelings away.




 the music in this is awesome.
 and um the lead vocalist is a chick dude


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 10, 2005)

*Soft Cell Sex Dwarf.*


 Isn't it nice, sugar and spice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice
 I can make a film and make you my star
 You'll be a natural the way you are
 I would like you on a long black leash
 I will parade you down the high streets
 You've got the attraction
 You've got the pulling power
 Walk my doggie, walk my little sex dwarf
 We can make a scene we'll be a team             
 Making the headlines sounds like a dream
 When we hit the floor you just watch them move aside
 We will take them for a ride of rides
 They all love your miniature ways
 You know what they say about small boys

 Sex Dwarf
 Sex Dwarf

 Sex Dwarf
 Sex Dwarf

 I'm a Rolls Royce, look its so huge!
 It's big and it's gold
 With my dumb chaufer
 Looking to procure, run little doggie 
 Lure a disco dolly
 Run my little sex dwarf, I feel so lonely
 Get my little camera, take a pretty picture
 Sex dwarf, in a gold Rolls, making it with the dumb chaufer

 Isn't it nice, sugar and spice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice
 Sex Dwarf
 Isn't it nice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice

 Sex Dwarf...

 We can make an outfit for my little Sex Dwarf
 To match the gold Rolls on my dumb chaufer
 We'll all look so good, we'll knock 'em cold
 Knocking 'em cold in black and gold
 We can have playtime in my little playroom
 Disco Dollies, my Sex Dwarf and my dumb chaufer
 I would like you on a long black leash
 You can bring me all the things I need

 Sex Dwarf
 Isn't it nice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice
 Sex Dwarf
 Isn't it nice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice

 Sex Dwarf...

 Sex Dwarf
 Isn't it nice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice
 Sex Dwarf
 Isn't it nice
 Luring disco dollies to a life of vice


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

*It's a Lie by Fozzy and Bone Crusher*

On the radio you speak
To millions that you claim to teach
Minions never out of reach
Propaganda brings belief

It's a lie
It's a lie

Speak the speak the quips you quote
You never write the speech you note
If they can view then they can vote
False sincerity that you emote

Nobody knows exactly what the future holds
Claim to have a second sight until the day unfolds
When will they see that the path I choose is up to me
The scars that they leave are deep

Make decisions through the night
Proven wrong but claim they're right
Drag the world into their fight
Your leader leads you into this plight


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

*The Way I Am by Fozzy*

Everywhere I look I see disease
Seems like the world was taken from me
Time seems to be tick tick ticking away
Forgive me for all, all the things I say

Will you leave me there
The way I am
Interpretations of the day
The way I am
Deliverered from the gray

Something makes me want to believe
Nothing in life was given to me
Cannot ever stick to this game
Everyday, everything the same

Time has a way and now I see
What happened to all, all of my dreams
Now and then I feel incomplete
But I won't live my life in defeat


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

My Love is Like Wo by Mya

*I know you done had your share of girls
I am more than confident
You won't ever have to search any streets for
affection
I got you

What kind of girl you like
I know my looks can be deceivin'
Tell me am I your type
My main goal is to please you

What's on the schedule tonight
Am I the reason you'll be treatin'
I hope you have an appetite
So tell me will you come and spend the night

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
My sex is like...wo
My ass is like...wo
My body's like...wo
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
My sex is like...wo
My ass is like...wo
My body's like...wo
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

When will you come through
'Cause I'll be waitin' up right here
Can you bring some Belvedere
So we can pop the cork and cheers

Please have no fear Yeah
I just wanna love you right
I hope you have an appetite
So tell baby, will you come and spend the night?

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
My sex is like...wo
My ass is like...wo
My body's like...wo
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
My sex is like...wo
My ass is like...wo
My body's like...wo
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

Hold me,
Oh my
Taste it,
Taste it
Hold me,
Oh My,
My

Hold me like you never wanna let me go
If you're likin' what you're tastin' Baby let me
know
See if you're gonna love me better love me strong
'Cause I want this love to love last all night long

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
My sex is like...wo
My ass is like...wo
My body's like...wo
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

My love is like
My kiss is like
My touch is like
My sex is like
My ass is like
My body's like
And you're kissin' it
So what you think of it

Wo
Wo
Wo
Wo
Wo
Wo
Wo

My love is like...wo
My kiss is like...wo
My touch is like...wo
Ya know it's like wo*


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

It's All About Me by Mya and Sisqo

*[Verse 1:]
I cook your dinner
I wash your clothes
Baby hell no that's not the way it goes
It's all about me tonight
I ain't stop loving you 
Cause you still my boo 
You still my boo 
But you gotta see tonight it's all about me, me, me, me, me

[Chorus ]
Its all about me me me me me 
Forget about you you you you you
So whatcha gonna do do do do do 
Are ya gonna get it up? get it up ?

[Verse 2:]
Up jumps my butt nigga what nigga what 
U know I caught yo eye checkin out my thigh 
Now swing my body right to left 
Left to right, You know this ish looks tight 
Now just look at my body body uh huh 
And just hold me like a man should (Sisqo:like a nigga should) But baby you gotta see 
Tonight baby, it's all about me (Sisqo Baby)

[Chorus ]

[Mya & Sisqo:]
Do you know that I'm gonna love you for life 
So let's make tonight your night 
Baby my arms are open wide 
So let me come inside, hey hey 
Baby (Mya: oh baby)
Is that what u want from me (Mya:cause thats what i need from you)*


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

Fallen by Mya

*Oh
Yeah
Huh Oh

You complete me
Like air and water boy
I need thee
And when I'm in your arms I feel free
Fallen
My heads up in the clouds in love
I'm proud
To you say it loud
Like an accident it happend
Out of nowhere
It just happend
And I aint mad at all
Because I've

Fallen
Head over heels
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love (Because of love)

Fallen
Head over heels
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love

Baby
To let you get away is crazy (Let you get away)
so I'm doing what it takes 
To make you pledge your love to me
You see cause I'm tryna be your lady
For ever and ever baby
The picture wouldn't be the same
If you weren't standing next to me
Can't you see I'm fallen

Fallen
Head over heels
I've fallen (I'm fallen)
In love with you
I've fallen (Oh)
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love (Because of love)

Fallen
Head over heels
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

You complement me
Not an accesory
You're necessary
You never could speak bad words against me
Your bare with me
Security
Are you here with me
Your my hapiness
My joy (Joy)
And all because of you boy
I look forward to the time
I spend with you
Whatever it is we do

Cause I'm fallen for you boy
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Fallen
I've fallen for you
Fallen
Head over heels for you
So in love with you
Fallen
Love, oh
For you

Touch me (Touch me)
Hold me (Hold me)
Love me (Love me)
Kiss me
In love with you
Talk to me (Talk to me)
Caress me (Oh)
Play with me
Don't wanna get up
Explore me
Your my everything

Fallen
Head over heels (To let you get away is crazy)
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (I won't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

Fallen (Touch me)
Head over heels (Hold me)
I've fallen 
In love with you
I've fallen (Whoa)
And I can't get up (With you)
Don't wanna get up
Because of love

Fallen (In love)
Head over heels
I've fallen (My joy)
In love with you
I've fallen 
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

Fallen (Head over heels for you)
Head over heels (So in love with you)
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love*


----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

*Sunday Bloody Sunday by U2*

Yes...

I can???t believe the news today
Oh, I can???t close my eyes and make it go away
How long...
How long must we sing this song? 
How long? how long...

???cause tonight...we can be as one
Tonight...

Broken bottles under children???s feet
Bodies strewn across the dead end street
But I won???t heed the battle call
It puts my back up
Puts my back up against the wall

Sunday, bloody sunday
Sunday, bloody sunday
Sunday, bloody sunday (sunday bloody sunday...)
(allright lets go!)

And the battle???s just begun
There???s many lost, but tell me who has won
The trench is dug within our hearts
And mothers, children, brothers, sisters torn apart

Sunday, bloody sunday
Sunday, bloody sunday

How long...
How long must we sing this song? 
How long? how long...

???cause tonight...we can be as one
Tonight...
Tonight...

Sunday, bloody sunday (tonight)
Tonight
Sunday, bloody sunday (tonight)
(come get some!)

Wipe the tears from your eyes
Wipe your tears away
Wipe your tears away
I wipe your tears away
(sunday, bloody sunday)
I wipe your blood shot eyes
(sunday, bloody sunday)

Sunday, bloody sunday (sunday, bloody sunday)
Sunday, bloody sunday (sunday, bloody sunday)
(here I come!)

And it???s true we are immune
When fact is fiction and tv reality
And today the millions cry
We eat and drink while tomorrow they die

The real battle yet begun (sunday, bloody sunday)
To claim the victory jesus won (sunday, bloody sunday)
On...

Sunday bloody sunday
Sunday bloody sunday...


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Less Than Jake* 
_Bigger Picture_

Breaking down from every insult that you've taken
from one sided conversations
Burning out from all the minor misconceptions
that just play on your frustrations
your self doubt has your head so turned around
there's not a catch phrase that can save you
and it's not that hard to figure out
disappointment doesn't have to cut to a commercial now
I'm breaking down I'm burning out
and it's not funny like on television
when your self doubt turns you inside out
it's still not funny like on television
I'm passing time since I've been right
and it's not funny like on television
those times I've cracked with no laugh track
and it wasn't funny like on television


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

*Velvet Revolver - Dirty Little Thing Song Lyrics*

  Can't stop thinkin musta been trippin this evening
   My mind is racing demons and all of my feelings are numb

   Yeah and when I roll with my head in the wind 
   And I feel like the king of the
   Dead men wishin they had gotten together with you girl
   But you're a dirty little liar with a message of obsession to come

   You got your head in the clouds and your world's upside down
   Get away from the life you're living
   Get away from the man that's stealing your life
   Get away from the drugs you're taking
   Get away from the film of sex in your life

   Can't stop drinking I'm cold kicking and bleeding
   The wine is numbing feelings and all of my memories are gone

    Yeah and when I roll with my head in the wind 
    And I feel like the king of the
    Dead men wishin they had gotten together with you girl
    But you're a dirty little liar with a message of obsession to come

    You got your head in the clouds and your world's upside down

    Get away from the life you're living
    Get away from the man that's stealing your life
    Get away from the drugs you're taking
    Get away from the film of sex in your life

    You got your head in the clouds and your world's upside down

     Get away from the life you're living
     Get away from the man that's stealing your life
     Get away from the drugs you're taking
     Get away from the film of sex in your life


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

Cher It's In His Kiss




    Does he love me I want to know
   How can I tell if he loves me so
   Is it in his eyes ?
   Oh no ! You'll be deceived
   Is it in his sighs ?
   Oh no ! He'll make believe
   If you want to know if he loves you so
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is

   Is it in his face ?
   Oh no ! That's just his charms
   In his warm embrace ?
   Oh no ! That's just his arms
   If you want to know if he loves you so
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is  


  Kiss him and squeeze him tight
   Find out what you want to know
   If it's love, if it really is
   It's there in his kiss

   How about the way he acts
   Oh no ! That's not the way
   And you're not list'nin' to all I say
   If you wanna know if he loves you so
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is

   Kiss him and squeeze him tight
   Find out what you want to know
   If it's love, if it really is
   It's there in his kiss

   How about the way he acts
   Oh no ! That's not the way
   And you're not listnin' to all I say
   If you wanna know if he loves you so
   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is

   It's in his kiss
   That's where it is


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 25, 2005)

Cher If I Could Turn Back Time

    If I could turn back time
   If i could find a way
   I'd take back those words that hurt you and you'd stay
   I don't know why I did the things i did
   I don't know why I said the things i said
_   Love's like a knife it can cut deep inside
    words are like weapons, they wound sometimes_
   I didn't really mean to hurt you
   I didn't wanna see you go
   I know i made you cry, but baby  


   if I could turn back time
   If I could find a way,
   I'd take back those words that hurt you
   and you'd stay
   If I could reach the stars
    I'd give them all to you
   then you'd love me, love me, like you used to do
   if i could turn back time

_   My world was shattered I was torn apart
    Like someone took a knife and drove it
    deep in my heart
    You walk out that door I swore that i didn't care
    but I lost everything darling then and there
    Too strong to tell you I was sorry
    Too proud to tell you I was wrong
    I know that I was blind,
    and ooh ..

    if I could turn back time
     If I could find a way,
     I'd take back those words that hurt you
     and you'd stay
     If I could reach the stars
     I'd give them all to you
     then you'd love me, love me, like you used to do
     if i could turn back time_


----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2005)

The new workout plan by Kanye West

*Intro - Kanye West]
You just popped in the Kanye West
Get right for the summer workout tape
And ladies if you follow these instructions exactly
you might bear to pull you a rapper, a NBA player
Man, at least a dude wit' a car
So first of all we gon' work on the stomach
Nobody wants a little tight ass!

[Verse 1 - Kanye West]
1 and 2 and 3 and 4 and get them sit ups right and
Tuck your tummy tight and do your crunches like this
Give head, stop breathe, get up, check your weave
Don't drop the blunt and disrespect the weed
Pick up your son and don't disrespect your seed
It's a party tonight and ooh she's so excited
Tell me who's invited: you, your friends and my dick
What's scary to me is Henny makes girls look like Halle Berry to me
So excuse me miss, I forgot your name
Thank you, God bless you, good night I came..
I came...
I came..

[Chorus - Kanye West]
It's been a week without me
and she feel weak without me
She wanna talk it out but
Ain't nothin' to talk about
'Lest, she talkin' about freakin' out
then maybe we can work it out
Work it out (Come on) [4x]
Work it out now
Maybe we can work it out (Come on, come on)

[Verse 2 - Kanye West]
Oh girl your silhouette make me wanna light a cigarette
My name Kanye from the Jigga set Twista said get it wet
Ooh girl your breath is HARSH
Cover your mouth up like you got SARS

[LiL Jon]
Stop, Its the remix

[F.J. Bentley]

B.E.N.T.L.E.Y
Yee aint no you betta ask somebody
What we gonna do is turk that body
All day at they fitness party
Lock them throws, Dont tell nobody
Gentlemens in the Gentlemens club
Hitting them with an interseting dub
Its upside down that for the A-town
What ya'll Sayin
F.J. Bentley Caught Misbehaving
yes in the captin and im saving
all my money, yes im just gonna stand and watch ya dance from ova hea
matter fact pass the cavarsiar
But i will walk you to your car my dear
Chill..

[Chorus - Kanye West]
It's been a week without me
and she feel weak without me
She wanna talk it out but
Ain't nothin' to talk about
'Lest, she talkin' about freakin' out
then maybe we can work it out
Work it out (Come on) [4x]
Work it out now
Maybe we can work it out (Come on, come on)

[Interlude: Ladies speaking w/ Kanye in the background]
[Jill] Hi may name is Jill, I just want to say thanks to
Kanye's workout plan. I was able to pull a NBA player
and like now I shop every day on Rodeo drive
I just want to say, thank you Kanye! woooo! woooo! woooo!

[Asandra] My name is Asandra, and I just want to say
that ever since listenin' to Kanye's workout tape
I was able to get my phone bill paid, I got sounds and 13's
put up in my Cavalier and I was able to get a free trip to Cancun
And what's most importantly is that I ain't gotta fuck Ray Ray's
broke ass no mo'

(Work it mo' juge it mo' pump it mo, Chi-town mo' let's go mo')

[Alamae] My name is Alamae from Mobille, Alabama
and I just want to say since listenin' to Kanye's workout tape
I been able to date outside the family, I got a double wide
And I rode the plane, rode the plane, rode the plane

[Girl] Thanks to Kanye's workout plan
I'm the envy of all my friends
See I pulled me a baller man (yeah)
And I don't gotta work at the mall again

[Beat changes]

(Lemme break ya wit' a piece of)
My favorite work out plan (oh! oh! oh!)
I wanna see you work out (yeah yeah yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah)
(It's that old Michael Jackson shit)

That's right put in work, move your ass, go wizzerk
Get your salad, no dessert
Get that man you deserve
It's Kanye's workout plan
I said it's Kanye's workout plan (Ladies and gentlemen)
It's Kanye's workout plan (Allow myself to introduce myself)
His woooorrrrkkoouut plan (This time around I want y'all to clap like this)

That's right put in work
Move your ass, go wizzerk
Eat your salad, no dessert
Get that man you deserve (Stop!)
It's Kanye's workout plan (Ok bring)
I said it's Kanye's workout plan (I know y'all ain't tired)
It's Kanye's workout plan (But I hope not, 'cuz on this one I need ya)
His woooorrrrkkoouut plan (to give me a soul clap ok? double time)

That's right put in work (Woo!)
Move your ass, go wizzerk (Ow!
Eat your salad, no dessert (Ugh!)
Get that man you deserve

That's right put in work (Put in work)
Move your ass, go wizzerk (Go wizzerk)
Eat your salad, no dessert (No dessert)
Get that man you deserve (You hear, ugh)

That's right put in work (That's right put in work)
Move your ass, go wizzerk (Go wizzerk)
Eat your salad, no dessert (Eat your salad, no dessert)
Get that man you deserve (Woo!)

(Okay, okay, okay, that's, that'd be good) [Applause and cheering]
(I appreciate your time)
I want to see you work out for me
Woah yeah*


----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2005)

*Through The Wire by Kanye West*

Yo G they can't stop me from rapping can they?
Can they, huh?

[Chorus:]
Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you, I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire, through whatever come what may
For a chance at loving you, I'd take it all away
Right down through the wire, even through the fire

I spit it through the wire man
To much stuff on my heart right now man
I'll gladly risk it all right now
It's a life or death situation man
Y'all don't really understand how I feel right now man
It's your boy Kanye to the....
Chi-Town what's going on man

[Verse 1:]
I drink a boost for breakfast, and ensure for dizzert
Somebody ordered pancakes I just sip the sizzurp
That right there could drive a sane man bizzerk
Not to worry y'll Mr. H 2 the Izzo's back to wizzerk
How do you console my mom or give her light support
When you telling her your sons' on life support
And just imagine how my girl feel
On the plane scared as hell that her guy look like Emitt Till
She was with me before the deal she been trying to be mine
She a delta so she been throwing them Dynasty signs
No use me tryin' to be lyin'
I been trying to signed
Trying to be a millionaire
How I use two lifelines
In the same hospital where Biggie Smalls died
The doctor said I had blood clots
But I ain't Jamaican man
Story on MTV and I ain't trying to make the band
I swear this right here is history in the making man

[Chorus]

I really apologize how I sound right now man
If it's unclear at all, man
They got my mouth wired shut for like I don't know the doctor said for like six weeks
You know we had reconstru....
I had reconstructive surgery on my jaw
Looked in the mirror half my jaw was in the back of my mouth man
I couldn't believe it
But im still here for yall right now yo
This is what I gotta say yo
Yeah, turn me up yeah

[Verse 2:]
What if somebody from the Chi was ill got a deal on the hottest rap label around
But he wasn't talking bout coke and birds it was more like spoken word
Except he really putting it down
And he explained the story about how blacks came from glory
And what we need to do in the game
Good dude, Bad night, Right place, Wrong time
In the blink of an eye his whole life changed
If you could feel how my face felt you would know how Mase felt
Thank God I ain't to cool for the safe belt
I swear to God drive two on the sue
I got lawyer for the case to keep whats in my safe; safe
My dawgs couldn't tell if I
I look Tom Cruise on Vanilla Sky, it was televised
All they heard was that I was in an accident like GEICO
They thought I was burnt up like Pepsi did Michael
I must gotta angel
Cause look how death missed his ass
Unbreakable, would you thought they called me Mr. Glass
Look back on my life like the ghost of Christmas past
Toys R Us where I used to spend that Christmas cash
And I still wont grow up, I'm a grown ass kid
Swear I should be locked up for stupid shit that I did
But I'm a champion, so I turned tragedy to triumph
Make music that's fire, spit my soul through the wire

[Chorus]

Know what im saying
When the doctor told me I had a um.. I was goin to have a plate on my chin
I said dawg don't you realize I'll never make it on the plane now
Its bad enough I got all this jewelry on
Can't be serious man

[Chorus repeats till fade]


----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2005)

*Jesus Walks by Kanye West*
Yo G they can't stop me from rapping can they?
Can they, huh?

[Chorus:]
Through the fire, to the limit, to the wall
For a chance to be with you, I'd gladly risk it all
Through the fire, through whatever come what may
For a chance at loving you, I'd take it all away
Right down through the wire, even through the fire

I spit it through the wire man
To much stuff on my heart right now man
I'll gladly risk it all right now
It's a life or death situation man
Y'all don't really understand how I feel right now man
It's your boy Kanye to the....
Chi-Town what's going on man

[Verse 1:]
I drink a boost for breakfast, and ensure for dizzert
Somebody ordered pancakes I just sip the sizzurp
That right there could drive a sane man bizzerk
Not to worry y'll Mr. H 2 the Izzo's back to wizzerk
How do you console my mom or give her light support
When you telling her your sons' on life support
And just imagine how my girl feel
On the plane scared as hell that her guy look like Emitt Till
She was with me before the deal she been trying to be mine
She a delta so she been throwing them Dynasty signs
No use me tryin' to be lyin'
I been trying to signed
Trying to be a millionaire
How I use two lifelines
In the same hospital where Biggie Smalls died
The doctor said I had blood clots
But I ain't Jamaican man
Story on MTV and I ain't trying to make the band
I swear this right here is history in the making man

[Chorus]

I really apologize how I sound right now man
If it's unclear at all, man
They got my mouth wired shut for like I don't know the doctor said for like six weeks
You know we had reconstru....
I had reconstructive surgery on my jaw
Looked in the mirror half my jaw was in the back of my mouth man
I couldn't believe it
But im still here for yall right now yo
This is what I gotta say yo
Yeah, turn me up yeah

[Verse 2:]
What if somebody from the Chi was ill got a deal on the hottest rap label around
But he wasn't talking bout coke and birds it was more like spoken word
Except he really putting it down
And he explained the story about how blacks came from glory
And what we need to do in the game
Good dude, Bad night, Right place, Wrong time
In the blink of an eye his whole life changed
If you could feel how my face felt you would know how Mase felt
Thank God I ain't to cool for the safe belt
I swear to God drive two on the sue
I got lawyer for the case to keep whats in my safe; safe
My dawgs couldn't tell if I
I look Tom Cruise on Vanilla Sky, it was televised
All they heard was that I was in an accident like GEICO
They thought I was burnt up like Pepsi did Michael
I must gotta angel
Cause look how death missed his ass
Unbreakable, would you thought they called me Mr. Glass
Look back on my life like the ghost of Christmas past
Toys R Us where I used to spend that Christmas cash
And I still wont grow up, I'm a grown ass kid
Swear I should be locked up for stupid shit that I did
But I'm a champion, so I turned tragedy to triumph
Make music that's fire, spit my soul through the wire

[Chorus]

Know what im saying
When the doctor told me I had a um.. I was goin to have a plate on my chin
I said dawg don't you realize I'll never make it on the plane now
Its bad enough I got all this jewelry on
Can't be serious man

[Chorus repeats till fade]


----------



## Shae (Mar 25, 2005)

03 Bonnie and Clyde by Jay-Z and Beyonce

*talking] 
Uhh uhh uhh. 
You ready B? Let's go get 'em..

[Verse 1: Jay-Z] 
Look for me! Young, B 
Cruisin down the westside - high, way 
Doing what we like to do - our, way 
Eyes behind shades, this necklace the reason 
all of my dates been blind dates 
But today, I got my thoroughest girl wit me 
I'm mashin the gas, she's grabbin the wheel, it's true to the heart 
She rides with me - the new Bobby and Whitney 
Only time we don't speak is during "Sex and the City" 
She gets Carrie fever, but soon as the show is over 
She's right back to being my soldier 
Cuz mami's a rider, and I'm a roller 
Put us together, how they gon' stop both us? 
What ever she lacks, I'm right over her shoulder 
When I'm off track mami is keepin me focused 
So let's, lock this down like it's supposed to be 
The '03 Bonnie and Clyde, Hov' and B 
Holla

[Chorus] 
[Jay] All I need in this life of sin, is me and my girlfriend. 
[Bey] Down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my boyfriend. 
[Jay] All I need in this life of sin, is me and my girlfriend. 
[Bey] Down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my boyfriend.

[Verse 2: Jay-Z] 
The problem is, you dudes treat the one that you lovin 
with the same respect that you treat the one that you humpin 
Now they 'bout nothin - if ever you mad about somethin 
It won't be that; oh no it won't be that 
I don't be at, places where we comfy at 
With no be-atch; oh no you won't see that 
And no, I ain't perfect - nobody walkin this earth's surface is 
But girlfriend, work with the kid 
I keep you workin that Hermes Birkin bag, 
manolo blahnik Timbs, aviator lens 
600 drops, her-cedes Benz 
The only time you wear Burberry to swim 
And I don't have to worry, only worry is him 
She do anything necessary for him 
And I do anything necessary for her 
so don't let the necessary occur, yep!

[Chorus]

[Beyonce] 
(Talk to 'em B) 
If I was your girlfriend 
I'll be there for you, if somebody hurts you 
Even if that somebody was me 
Yeah-hee (break it down for 'em) 
Sometimes I trip on how happy we could be 
And so I put this on my life 
Nobody or nothing will ever come between us 
And I promise I'll give my life 
my love and my trust if you was my boyfriend 
Put this on my life 
The air that I breathe in, all that I believe in 
I promise I'll give my life 
my love and my trust if you was my boyfriend*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

*NIN * 
The Hand that Feeds You

_just how deep do you believe?
will you bite the hand that feeds?
will you chew until it bleeds?
can you get up off your knees?
are you brave enough to see?
do you want to change it?_


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

Woman by Maroon 5

*If I be so inclined to climb up beside you, 
Would you tell me that the time just isnt right? 
And if I should ever find the key you hide so well,
Will you tell me that I can spend the night?

Leavin your smell on my coat, leavin your taste on my shoulder.
I still fail to understand what it is about this woman.

If I could bottle up the chills that you give me
I would keep them in a jar next to my bed.
And If I should ever draw a picture of a woman
It is you that would come flowing from my pen

Leavin your clothes on the floor, Making me walk out the door
And I still fail to understand what it is about this woman.

Helplessly melting as I stand next to the sun.
As she burns me, I am screaming out for more
Drink every drop of liquid heat that I've become.
Pop me open, spill me out on to the floor.

Leavin your smell on my coat, leavin your taste on my shoulder,
I still fail to understand, fail to understand
Leavin your smell on my coat, leavin your taste on my shoulder.
I still fail to understand what it is about this woman.*​


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

*Don't Stop Dancing by Creed*
At times life is wicked and I just can't see the light
A silver lining sometimes isn't enough
To make some wrongs seem right
Whatever life brings
I've been through everything
And know I'm on my knees again

But I know I must go on
Although I hurt I must be strong
Because inside I know that many feel this way

Children don't stop dancing
Believe you can fly
Away...away

At times life's unfair and you know it's plain to see
Hey God I know I'm just a dot in this world
Have you forgot about me?
Whatever life brings
I've been through everything
And know I'm on my knees again

But I know I must go on
Although I hurt I must be strong
Because inside I know that many feel this way

Am I hiding in the shadows?
Forget the pain and forget the sorrows

But I know I must go on
Although I hurt I must be strong
Because inside I know that many feel this way

Children don't stop dancing
Believe you can fly
Away...away

Am I hiding in the shadows?
Are we hiding in the shadows?​


----------



## Shae (Mar 28, 2005)

My Sacrifice by Creed

*
Hello my friend, we meet again
It's been awhile, where should we begin?
Feels like forever
Within my heart are memories
Of perfect love that you gave to me
Oh, I remember 

When you are with me, I'm free
I'm careless, I believe
Above all the others we'll fly
This brings tears to my eyes
My sacrifice

We've seen our share of ups and downs
Oh how quickly life can turn around
In an instant
It feels so good to reunite
Within yourself and within your mind 
Let's find peace there

When you are with me, I'm free
I'm careless, I believe
Above all the others we'll fly
This brings tears to my eyes
My sacrifice

I just want to say hello again
I just want to say hello again

When you are with me I'm free
I'm careless, I believe
Above all the others we'll fly
This brings tears to my eyes
Cause when you are with me I am free
I'm careless, I believe
Above all the others we'll fly
This brings tears to my eyes
My sacrifice, My sacrifice

I just want to say hello again
I just want to say hello again

My sacrifice.*​


----------



## Shae (Apr 3, 2005)

Y Yo Sigo Aqui by Paulina Rubio

*Tu química con mi piel, hacen carga positiva 
Tu química con mi piel, hacen carga positiva 

Y cuando me acerco a ti, hay una bomba explosiva 
Y cuando me acerco a ti, hay una bomba explosiva 

Tu boca tiene la sal; mi cuerpo el azúcar 
Tu boca tiene la sal; mi cuerpo el azúcar 

Y mi corazón está, busca que te busca 
Y mi corazón está, busca que te busca 

Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 
Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 

Pensaré si queda alguna manera 
Pensaré si queda alguna manera 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 

Si a ti te gusta morder, el mango bien madurito 
Si a ti te gusta morder, el mango bien madurito 

Ven mírame a mi, tengo colorcito 
Ven mírame a mi, tengo colorcito 

Si en la vida hay que escoger, por muchos caminos 
Si en la vida hay que escoger, por muchos caminos 

Escógeme a mi, eso yo te pido 
Escógeme a mi, eso yo te pido 

Y yo sigo aquí, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 
Y yo sigo aquí, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 

Y entonces me quieras... 

Pensaré, si queda alguna manera 
Pensaré, si queda alguna manera 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 
Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 
Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 

Pensaré si queda alguna manera 
Pensaré si queda alguna manera 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 
Pa? que te fijes en mi, y entonces me quieras 

Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 
Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 

Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel 
Y yo sigo aqui, esperándote 
Y que tu dulce boca ruede por mi piel*

TRANSLATION

*Sexual Lover by Paulina Rubio*

Sexual kind of love, gets my heart beating
Cause you're an electric charge and I'm overheating
Whenever you get too close I reach out and touch you
But you'll never know it though, you look at me but you---
You don't know what's on my mind, the way that I need you
I'm gonna make you mine the next time I see you
Cause I know that I can wait and one day you'll come back
No matter how long it takes, I will be the one that

I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

Soon you'll see cause I'm gonna make you listen
Soon you'll see I'll show you what you been missin
Because I know what you need and soon you'll discover
I know you were meant for me, my sexual lover
My sexual lover, My sexual lover

Sometimes you gotta choose between one thing or the other
Sometimes you gotta choose between one thing or the other
(demo: between me and my mother)
There's nothing to lose so why don't you try it
There's nothing to lose, and you can't deny it
I wanted to make it clear, I wanna remind you
That I'll be waiting here. In front or behind you
Whereever you go, Whenever you come back
You got to know, that I'll be the one that

I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

[Musical break]

[Concert break]

My sexual lover

Soon you'll see cause I'm gonna make you listen
Soon you'll see I'll show you what you been missin
Because I know what you need and soon you'll discover
I know you were meant for me, my sexual lover
My sexual lover, My sexual lover

I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

Soon you'll see cause I'm gonna make you listen (Go, go go go go go go)
Soon you'll see I'll show you what you been missin (Go, go go go go go go)
Because I know what you need and soon you'll discover (Go, go go go go go go)
I know you were meant for me, my sexual lover (Go, go go go go go go)
My sexual lover, My sexual lover

I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

Yeah
I'll be right here watching you walk in
And imagining your kisses on my skin
Yeah I'll be right here looking out for you
And when you come back you're gonna want me to

Hahahah


*That song is da shit!  *


----------



## Shae (Apr 3, 2005)

Ojos Asi by Shakira

*ayer conoci un cielo sin sol
y un hombre sin suelo
un santo en prision
y una cancion triste sin dueno

ya he ya he ya la he
y conoci tus ojos negros
ya he ya he ya la he
y ahora si que no
puedo vivir sin ellos yo

le pido al cielo solo un deseo
que en tus ojos yo pueda vivir
he recorrido ya el mundo entero
y una cosa te vengo a decir
viaje de Bahrein hasta Beirut
fui desde el Norte hasta el polo sur
y no encontre ojos asi
como los que tienes tu

rabboussamai fikarrajaii
fi ainaiha aralhayati
ati ilaika min haza lkaaouni
arjouka labbi labbi nidai
viaje de Bahrein hasta Beirut
fui desde el Norte hasta el polo sur
y no encontre ojos asi
como los que tienes tu

ayer vi pasar una mujer
debajo de su camello
un rio de sal un barco
abandonado en el desierto

ya he ya he ya la he
y vi pasar tus ojos negros
ya he ya he ya la he
y ahora si que no
puedo vivir sin ellos yo

le pido al cielo solo un deseo
que en tus ojos yo pueda vivir
he recorrido ya el mundo entero
y una cosa te vengo a decir
viaje de Bahrein hasta Beirut
fui desde el Norte hasta el polo sur
y no encontre ojos asi
como los que tienes tu

le pido al cielo solo un deseo
que en tus ojos yo pueda vivir
he recorrido ya el mundo entero
y una cosa te vengo a decir
viaje de Bahrein hasta Beirut
fui desde el Norte hasta el polo sur
y no encontre ojos asi
como los que tienes tu*

TRANSLATION

*Eyes like Yours by Shakira*

Oh, you know I have seen
a sky without sun
a man with no nation
Saints captive in chains
A song with no name
for lack of imagination

Ya he ya he ya la he
And I have seen 
darker than ebony
Ya he ya he ya la he
And now it seems that I 
with out your eyes could never be

My one desire
All I aspire is in your eyes
forever to live
Travelled all over the seven oceans
There is nothing that I wouldn't give
Came from Bahrain 
Got to Beriut
Looking for someone
comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
and i could not find eyes like yours

( Arabic Verse):
Rab el sama'y fika raja'y
feh 'ieniha ader hayaty
'atey elyak min haza aton
arjok raby labi neda'y

Came from Bahrein 
Got to Beriut
Looking for someone
comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors
and i could not find eyes like yours

Oh, you know I have seen
A woman of means in rags
and begging for pleasure
Cross the river of salt
Just after I rode a ship that 
sunk in the desert

Ya he ya he ya la he
And I have seen darker than ebony
Ya he ya he ya la he
And now it seems that I without your eyes
Could never be
My one desire all I aspire 
is in your eyes forever to live
Travelled all over 
the seven oceans 
there is nothing that I wouldn't give
Came from Bahrein got to Beirut
Looking for some one comparing to you
Tearing down windows and doors and I could 
not find eyes like yours


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2005)

Stephen Lynch Lullaby


                                                                                                                Hush little girl
    sweet baby don't cry, tonight
    Daddy is here and he'll 
    sing you a soft lullabye, tonight
    Why can't it all be like
    it was before
    How can I explain why mommys 
    not here, anymore

*  Because daddy likes porno 
    and $10 whores
    Daddy gets wasted and robs
    liquor stores
    Daddy likes rubbing against 
    little boys on the bus
    i think thats why your mommy left us
    mommy left us...
* 
    hush little girl, there is
    no reason to fret, not tonight
    don't mind the smoke,
    daddy just wants to forget
    (exhales deeply) tonight
    soon it will all be like it was before
    any minute she will walk 
    through that front door...

*  but daddy plays poker
    and drinks lots of beer
    then he wants sex that invloves
    mommy's rear
    daddy has sores on his naughty
    parts oozing with puss
    I think thats why your mommy left us
* 
    Please don't cry, i swear i'll
    try, to be here by your side

*    Right after daddy gets 
     home from the bar
     visits his booky,
     and steals a new car
     he'll drive to the strip club
     and if daddy plays his cards
     right, he'll bring home your 
     new mommy tonight, li de di, li de di...*


----------



## maniclion (May 6, 2005)

The Cure - Stop Dead

Let me forget
Let me forget
Or let me go
Let me go
I'll keep it quiet as a whisper
I'll keep it low low low...
Never!
The biggest word I ever heard
Stop dead
Stop dead
You're getting too close...

Before you even opened your eyes
I moved about a million ways
I killed about a million people
And filled about half a day
Before you even opened your eyes
You had to have to ask me who
I love it...
I mean you...

My face was in your hands
You looked into my eyes
You said I tasted right
And swallowed me alive


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2005)

*Bloodfeast by Misfits*


         When they pull out her tongue
  Pull off her face, pluck out her eyes
  Well, the blood runs cold for

  When it drips from the mouth
  Be forewarned, be prepared
  For a grizzly bloodfeast

  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it
  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it

  When you think of severed heads
  Think of my face, think that you???re alive
  Well, I guess I fooled you

  When you think of my face
  Think of your blood, think that you???re dead
  ???cause it???s a grizzly bloodfeast

  I???m possessing your death
  Possessing your blood
  Possessing your head
  ???cause it???s a grizzly bloodfeast

  I???m possessing your heart
  Possessing your tongue
  Possessing your blood
  ???cause it just won???t fake you

  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it
  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it
  And that blood, and that blood

  I???m possessing your death
  Possessing your blood
  Possessing your demise
  For a grizzly bloodfeast

  I???m possessing your heart
  Possessing your tongue
  Possessing your blood
  ???cause it just won???t fake you

  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it
  And that blood???s so real
  Because I just can???t fake it
  And that blood, and that blood


----------



## maniclion (May 9, 2005)

Christian Death: Haloes
~~~~~~
	Night is long
	Breathing in (it is gone) silence awaiting the Angels
	Don't you sometimes feel like breaking the haloes

	Hail to the faithful
	In mourning yet still grateful
	Like broken wings don't sleep light in the mud

	Unwelcome sleep pulls from my chest
	The white whirls and black shadows	(white worlds ?)
	Saliva forms the ring

	Fire is strong
	Lighting the candles (it is gone) that burn white a tingle
	While every church is a cry deep in his marrow

	Hail to the faithful
	In mourning yet still grateful
	Like broken wings don't sleep light in the mud

	Unwelcome sleep pulls from my chest
	The white whirls and black shadows	(white worlds ?)
	Saliva forms the ring

	Haloes gone
	Removing the laurels, replace the crust
	Sing applauds embracing dust
	Their voices covered in rather life, suppose
	Air falls out
	Air falls out

	Follow down
	Heart of stone
	Pray for them

	Saliva forms the ring

	Breathing in silence awating the Angels
	Don't you sometimes feel like breaking the haloes
	Breaking the haloes...


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2005)

cake. italian leather sofa.



 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s an island.
 She doesn???t care,
 Just as long as his ship???s coming in.
 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s an island.
 They laugh, they make money.
 He???s got a gold watch.
 She???s got a silk dress
 And healthy breasts
 That bounce on his italian leather sofa.

 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s a good man.
 She doesn???t care,
 Just as long as she still has her friends.
 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s an island.
 They laugh, they make money.
 He???s got a gold watch.
 She???s got a silk dress
 And healthy breasts
 That bounce on his italian leather sofa.

 She???s got a serrated edge
 That she moves back and forth.
 It???s such a simple machine.
 She doesn???t have to use force.
 When she gets what she wants
 She puts the rest on a tray
 In a zip-loc bag.

 She???s got a serrated edge
 That she moves back and forth.
 It???s such a simple machine.
 She doesn???t have to use force.
 When she get what she wants
 She puts the rest on a tray
 In a zip-loc bag in the freezer.

 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s an island.
 She doesn???t care,
 Just as long as his ship???s coming in.
 She doesn???t care
 Whether or not he???s an island.
 They laugh, they make money.
 He???s got a gold watch.
 She???s got a silk dress
 And healthy breasts
 That bounce on his italian leather sofa.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 2, 2005)

*Bellamy Brothers
  When I'm Away From You*


 	 												 														   When I'm away from you well I can't stay still
   My thoughts won't move from the way I feel
   It happens time and time again
   And the circle never ends

   When I'm away from you
   Well it hurts to say
   My sense has gone so far away
   I'm up all through the night
   And I can't tell wrong from right

   When I'm away from you I see great big clouds
   In the fog and rain all the lonely crowds
   They seem to be so blue
   Every night I'm missing you

   When I'm away from you well the sun don't shine
   The moon don't come
   The words don't rhyme
   When I'm away from you I can't let go
   And you know, oh you know

   It's all the things you do that make life worth while
   Like the way you talk and the way you smile
   It's all the things you do keep me hanging on
   And you know, don't you know

   When I'm away from you well the wine won't flow
   The tides don't turn and the wind don't blow
   I'm up all through the night
   And I can't tell wrong from right

   When I'm away from you well the sun don't shine
   The moon don't come
   The words don't rhyme
   When I'm away from you I can't let go
   And you know, oh you know

   It's all the things you do that make life worth while
   Like the way you talk and the way you smile
   It's all the things you do keep me hanging on
   And you know, don't you know

   When I'm away from you
   Well it hurts to say
   My sense has gone so far away
   It happens time and time again
   And the circle never ends

   When I'm away from you well the sun don't shine
   The moon don't come
   The words don't rhyme
   When I'm away from you I can't let go
   And you know, oh you know
   It's all the things you do that make life worth while
   Like the way you talk and the way you smile
   It's all the things you do keep me hanging on
   And you know, don't you know

   When I'm away from you well the sun don't shine
   The moon don't come
   The words don't rhyme
   When I'm away from you I can't let go
   And you know, oh you know...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

*BECAUSE THE NIGHT  Bruce Springsteen*


  Take me now baby here as I am
  Pull me close try an understand
  I work all day out in the hot sun
  Stay with me now till the mornin' comes
  Come on now try and understand
  The way I feel when I'm in your hands
  Take me now as the sun descends
  They can't hurt you now
  They can't hurt you now
  They can't hurt you now

  Because the night belongs to lovers
  Because the night belongs to us
  Because the night belongs to lovers
  Because the night belongs to us

  What I got I have earned
  What I'm not I have learned
  Desire and hunger is the fire I breathe
  Just stay in my bed till the morning comes
  Come on now try and understand
  The way I feel when I'm in your hands
  Take me now as the sun descends
  They can't hurt you now
  They can't hurt you now
  They can't hurt you now

  Because the night...

  Your love is here and now
  The vicious circle turns and burns without
  Though I cannot live forgive me now
  The time has come to take this moment and
  They can't hurt you now

  Because the night...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

*BECAUSE THE NIGHT LYRICS Patti Smith, her version is hot too*



Take me now baby here as I am
 Pull me close, try and understand
 Desire is hunger is the fire I breathe
 Love is a banquet on which we feed

 Come on now try and understand
 The way I feel when I???m in your hands
 Take my hand come undercover
 They can???t hurt you now,
 Can???t hurt you now, can???t hurt you now
 Because the night belongs to lovers
 Because the night belongs to lust
 Because the night belongs to lovers
 Because the night belongs to us

 Have I doubt when I???m alone
 Love is a ring, the telephone
 Love is an angel disguised as lust
 Here in our bed until the morning comes
 Come on now try and understand
 The way I feel under your command
 Take my hand as the sun descends
 They can???t touch you now,
 Can???t touch you now, can???t touch you now
 Because the night belongs to lovers ...

 With love we sleep
 With doubt the vicious circle
 Turn and burns
 Without you I cannot live
 Forgive, the yearning burning
 I believe it???s time, too real to feel
 So touch me now, touch me now, touch me now
 Because the night belongs to lovers ...

 Because tonight there are two lovers
 If we believe in the night we trust
 Because tonight there are two lovers ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

*THUNDER ROAD Bruce Springsteen
*


 The screen door slams
 Mary's dress waves
 Like a vision she dances across the porch
 As the radio plays
 Roy Orbison singing for the lonely
 Hey that's me and I want you only
 Don't turn me home again
 I just can't face myself alone again
 Don't run back inside
 darling you know just what I'm here for
 So you're scared and you're thinking
 That maybe we ain't that young anymore
 Show a little faith, there's magic in the night
 You ain't a beauty, but hey you're alright
 Oh and that's alright with me

 You can hide `neath your covers
 And study your pain
 Make crosses from your lovers
 Throw roses in the rain
 Waste your summer praying in vain
 For a savior to rise from these streets
 Well now I'm no hero
 That's understood
 All the redemption I can offer, girl
 Is beneath this dirty hood
 With a chance to make it good somehow
 Hey what else can we do now
 Except roll down the window
 And let the wind blow back your hair
 Well the night's busting open
 These two lanes will take us anywhere
 We got one last chance to make it real
 To trade in these wings on some wheels
 Climb in back
 Heaven's waiting on down the tracks
 Oh oh come take my hand
 Riding out tonight to case the promised land
 Oh oh Thunder Road, oh Thunder Road
 oh Thunder Road
 Lying out there like a killer in the sun
 Hey I know it's late we can make it if we run
 Oh Thunder Road, sit tight take hold
 Thunder Road

 Well I got this guitar
 And I learned how to make it talk
 And my car's out back
 If you're ready to take that long walk
 >From your front porch to my front seat
 The door's open but the ride it ain't free
 And I know you're lonely
 For words that I ain't spoken
 But tonight we'll be free
 All the promises'll be broken
 There were ghosts in the eyes
 Of all the boys you sent away
 They haunt this dusty beach road
 In the skeleton frames of burned out Chevrolets

 They scream your name at night in the street
 Your graduation gown lies in rags at their feet
 And in the lonely cool before dawn
 You hear their engines roaring on
 But when you get to the porch they're gone
 On the wind, so Mary climb in
 It's a town full of losers
 And I'm pulling out of here to win.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

*A long, long, long, long time ago*
*Before the wind before the snow*
*Lived a man, lived a man I know*
*Lived a freak of nature named Sir Psycho*

*Deep inside the Garden of Eden*
*Standing there with my hard on bleedin'*
*There's a devil in my dick and some demons in my semen*
*Good God no that would be treason*
*Believe me Eve she gave me the reason*
*Booty lookin' too good not to be squeezin*
*Creamy beaver hotter than a fever*
*I'm a givin' 'cause she's the receiver*
*I won't and I don't hang up untill I please her*
*Makin' her feel like an over archiever*
*I take it away for a minute just to tease her*
*Then I give it back a little bit deeper*




*I got stopped by a lady cop in my automobile*
*She said get out and spread your legs*
*And then she tried to cop a feel*
*That cop she was all dressed in blue*
*Was she pretty? Boy I'm tellin' you*
*She stuck my butt with her big black stick*
*I said "What's up?" now suck my dick*
*Like a ram getting ready to jam the lamb*
*She whimpered just a little when she felt my hand*
*On her crotch so very warm*
*I could feel her getting wet through her uniform*
*Proppin' her up on the black and white*
*Unzipped and slipped "Ooo that's tight"*
*I swaited her like no swat team can*
*Turned a cherry pie right into jam*



*Hello young woman that I love*
*Pretty punk rock mamma that I'm thinking of*
*Hold me naked if you will*
*In your arms in your legs in your pussy I'd kill*
*To be with you, to kiss with you, I do miss you*
*I love you*


*Descending waves of graceful pleasure*
*For your love there is no measure*
*Her curves they bend with subtle splendor*


*Now I lay me down to sleep*
*I pray the funk will make me freak*
*If I should die before I waked*
*Allow me Lord to rock out naked*
*Bored by the ordinary time to take a trip*
*Calling up a little girl with a bull whip*
*Lickety split go snap "snap"*
*Girl gettin' off all in my lap*
*The tallest tree, the sweetest sap*
*Blowin' my ass right of the map*
*Ooow and it's nice out here*
*I think I'll stay for a while*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> *BECAUSE THE NIGHT  Bruce Springsteen*
> 
> 
> Take me now baby here as I am
> ...





he didn't write that song did he??


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

[font=Helvetica,Arial][size=-1] 	Live	



Live/1975-85
 	1986
RealAudio
WindowsMedia
28 | 56 | 100







 [/size][/font]      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 [font=helvetica, arial]  Take me now baby here as I am
 Pull me close try an understand
 I work all day out in the hot sun
 Stay with me now till the mornin' comes
 Come on now try and understand
 The way I feel when I'm in your hands
 Take me now as the sun descends
 They can't hurt you now
 They can't hurt you now
 They can't hurt you now

 Because the night belongs to lovers
 Because the night belongs to us
 Because the night belongs to lovers
 Because the night belongs to us

 What I got I have earned
 What I'm not I have learned
 Desire and hunger is the fire I breathe
 Just stay in my bed till the morning comes
 Come on now try and understand
 The way I feel when I'm in your hands
 Take me now as the sun descends
 They can't hurt you now
 They can't hurt you now
 They can't hurt you now

 Because the night...

 Your love is here and now
 The vicious circle turns and burns without
 Though I cannot live forgive me now
 The time has come to take this moment and
 They can't hurt you now

 Because the night...




  [/font]     
Copyright © 	Bruce Springsteen (ASCAP)


 i'm not sure


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i'm not sure


Did you have to post the whole damn thing again?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

huh, i always thought that was someone else.

Didn't even know he recorded it.  I actually don't like the Boss at all!  I can't stand his voice but the song that he wrote "blinded by the light" is excellent.   Esp. since he doens't even sing or play it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> huh, i always thought that was someone else.
> 
> Didn't even know he recorded it. I actually don't like the Boss at all! I can't stand his voice but the song that he wrote "blinded by the light" is excellent. Esp. since he doens't even sing or play it.


His only No1 hit
      

(My GF loves him...  I don't get it?)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

this is a book of his songs n what inspired him to write them.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

didn't the streets of philidelphia win an oscar or something?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> didn't the streets of philidelphia win an oscar or something?


I don't know, but can I get kicked in the head by a mule or something??

Cause I still don't get it?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

um chicks dig him cuz he has that down to earth kind of gritty sexiness. his voice and his lyrics. 

  " You sit around getting older
   there's a joke here somewhere and it's on me
   I'll shake this world off my shoulders
   come on baby this laugh's on me

   Stay on the streets of this town
   and they'll be carving you up alright
   They say you gotta stay hungry
   hey baby I'm just about starving tonight
   I'm dying for some action
   I'm sick of sitting 'round here trying to write this book
   I need a love reaction
   come on now baby gimme just one look

   You can't start a fire sitting 'round crying over a broken heart
   This gun's for hire
   Even if we're just dancing in the dark
   You can't start a fire worrying about your little world falling apart
   This gun's for hire
   Even if we're just dancing in the dark"

  or

  " Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
  I want to guard your dreams and visions
  Just wrap your legs 'round these velvet rims
  and strap your hands across my engines
  Together we could break this trap
  We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
  Will you walk with me out on the wire
  `Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
  But I gotta find out how it feels
  I want to know if love is wild
  girl I want to know if love is real"
 

   he's very masculine.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> um chicks dig him cuz he has that down to earth kind of gritty sexiness. his voice and his lyrics.
> 
> he's very masculine.


OK, I get that...

But I'm still not attracted to him


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2005)

well i'm relieved you are not.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 11, 2005)

*I...*
*I'm so in love with you
Whatever you want to do
Is all right with me...
'Cause you make me feel so brand new
And I want to spend my life with you

Since, since we've been together
Loving you forever
Is what I need...
Let me be the one you come running to
I'll never be untrue

Let's...*
* let's stay together
Lovin' you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad

Whether times are good or bad, happy or sad

Why...*
*why some people break up
Then turn around and make up
I just can't see...
You'd never do that to me (would you, baby)
Staying around you is all I see
(Here's what I want us to do)

[Repeat to fade:]*
*
Let's...*
*we oughta stay together
Loving you whether, whether
Times are good or bad, happy or sad*
*Not the greatest lyrics...  Just performed in an unforgettable manner



*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2005)

al greene yea he's good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2005)

*I take it away for a minute just to tease her*
*Then I give it back a little bit deeper

 i always liked this part.
*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2005)

Jimmy Buffet The Asshole Song



  Well I was drivin' down I-95 the other night. 
  Somebody nearly cut me right off the road. 
  I decided it wasn't gonna do any good to get mad. 
  So I wrote a song about him instead. 
  It goes like this... 

*  Were you born an asshole? 
   Or did you work at it your whole life? 
   Either way it worked out fine 
   'cause you're an asshole tonight. 

   Yes you're an A S S H O L E... 
   And don't you try to blame it on me. 
   You deserve all the credit. 
   You're an asshole tonight. 

   You were an asshole yesterday. 
   You're an asshole tonight. 
   And I've got a feelin'  
   you'll be an asshole the rest of your life. 

   And I was talkin' to your mother 
   just the other night. 
   I told her I thought you were an asshole. 
   She said, "Yes. I think you're right." 

   And all your friends are assholes 
   'cause you've known them your whole life. 
   And somebody told me 
   you've got an asshole for a wife. 

   Were you born an asshole? 
   Or did you work at it your whole life? 
   Either way it worked out fine 
   'cause you're an aaaass...hole tonight.*


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

Mellencamp - "Make it hurt so good..."


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"Eat his bread, think of it as me, drink this wine and dream it will be the blood of our children all around..." -DMB


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"Father up above, why in all this hatred did you fill me up with love?" DMB


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"So many nights I've cried myself to sleep, now that you love me I love myself, I never thought I'd say that, I never thought there'd be you..." - Evanescence


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"She's the kind of girl you bring home to your mother, she looks good in blue jeans even better under cover..." - Silvertide


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"You've got to understand it's a hard life that I'm going through..." 3 Doors Down


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"You've got the heart of a star but the light never hit you..." - Oasis


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"All you need now is in your soul..." Shinedown


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

"Goodbye blue sky, goodbye..." Pink Floyd


----------



## musclepump (Jun 18, 2005)

"You're my wonderwall..."


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2005)

*           Rolling-Stones's Lyrics - Dont Stop Lyrics

*​*                         Well you bit my lip and drew first blood
  And warmed my cold, cold heart
  And your wrote your name right on my back
  Boy your nails were sharp

  Don???t stop
  Honey don???t stop
  Don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop*
*
  Well I love your screams of passion
  In the long hot summer night
  But you pepper me with poison darts
  And twisted in your knife*
*
  Don???t stop
  Honey don???t stop
  Don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop

  Well the only thing I ask of you
  Is to hand me back some pride
  Don???t you dump me on some dusty street
  And hang me out to dry

  Don???t stop
  Honey don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop
  Honey

  I???m losing you
  I know your heart is miles away
  There???s a whisper there where once there was a storm
  And all that???s left is that image that I???ll find a way
  And some memories have tattered as they???ve torn

  Don???t stop
  Don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop
  Honey baby don???t stop
  Honey honey
  Baby don???t stop
  Baby don???t stop
  Come on honey honey don???t stop
  Well baby
  Baby don???t stop
  Baby baby don???t stop
  My honey don???t stop
  Don???t ya stop
  Don???t stop...*


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2005)

i know i know i posted it before. it's just such a hot song....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2005)

CRADEL OF FILTH - Death Magick For Adepts 
   Album : Lovecraft & Witch Hearts (2002) CD 1 


  Come distortured artists
  Bitter things seek meaning
  Even if they're madness to behold
  Once forbears to horizons
  Where the dead stayed dreaming
  Now nightmares waken souls
  That fear the living's toll

  Gova, Bosch and Brueghel
  Three times moonwise stain thy graves
  For words alone are at loss to trace
  The face of today's inhuman wraith

  One half adrift in the vast abyss
  Of despair and misery
  The other a mask of rich red lips
  Whetted by the fevers of belief and greed

  All damned in this inferno
  Where even Virgil averts his eyes
  From the black mass mutual gang rape
  Of Caesing hands an forced divides

  Trespass these seven gates
  To a world bloodlet to shades
  Where Seraphim bleat
  Of their cold and coming Master's race
  In the seweres of Babylon
  Stillborn to a trough anon
  Chimiracles will hatch like plots
  To dredge faeces to pearl their cross

  Enter Penteholocaust
  Five aeons past, yet still Man grasps
  At final straws to save his cast

  His Lord is a leper we shall not want
  He betrayed us with white lies
  His acrid pall as of the tomb
  Reminds us how we rot inside

  Gutted like fool's paradise
  Glutted on cruel appetites

  Holding court to chaos
  Folding to far graver arms
  A downfall fatal to all resounds
  As orgies peak in self centred psalms

  And nature screams her sufferings
  Under bowed and cankered wings
  A bleak scorched Earth necrotica burning
  Like the robes we've torn from her

  She begs us lay her pain to rest
  Lest we are left with nothingness
  Save for her stripped and ravished flesh

  And if her fate is not portent of Apocalypse
  Then the comets that graxe nightskies
  Will surely cleanse of wrongs and reichs
  When you and I and all else dies

  It's rotting down
  This carcass Maggotropolis

  Interdependent as worms to the grave
  Allah's true name is naught
  Chist cannot save
  Locked in a waltz of evermore frantic steps
  Spells of regret
  Death Magick for Adepts

  Be prepared to fulfill prophecies
  The glorious fall of a sin dynasty

  Gutted like fool's paradise
  Glutted on cruel appeitites

  We've woven hearts a thorn arbour
  Left tear streaked reason upon the shore
  And bereft of compass, star or more
  Set out for this World's end
  Few at the prow, most slave below
  Painting coal a perfect gold
  But for all it's worth, the engines slow
  Dead in the brine again
  Come cabin fever, sodomy on the bounty
  Prey to phallus seas
  That hiss and foam to douse disease
  A storm roars on the way
  Blacker than the Ace of Rapes
  Dealt out by Death in darkwood glades
  Our ship of fools, all boards handmade
  Sinks, dashed by seismic waves


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2005)

* Walk Idiot Walk by The Hives*

Well is it true what they say about it
They say it's new but I have to doubt it
And then they tell you everything about it
Had enough

I got some people saying this way
I got some people saying that way
I got some people saying there's no way
Ain't it tough

See the idiot walk
See the idiot talk
See the idiot chalk up his name on the blackboard
See the robot walk
See the robot talk
See the robot write up his name on the ballot
They say this is all I need to get by
The truth is baby it's a lie

Well is it true what they say about it
You oughtta do what I do and doubt it
He won and now he's gonna do something about it
Ain't it sad

And if you don't wanna feel like a putz
Collect the clues and connect the dots
You'll see the pattern that is bursting your bubble
And it's Bad

See the idiot walk
See the idiot talk
See the idiot chalk up his name on the blackboard
They say this is all I need to get by
The truth is baby it's a lie

If we review the winning combination
Body at work and a mind on vacation
Who had the brain where it started to sink in
It was you

You've seen the idiot walk
See the idiot talk
But you never learned nothing and nothing isn't over
See the robot walk
See the robot talk
Still you never learned nothing and nothing isn't over
They say this is all I need to get by
The truth is baby it's a lie


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2005)

*The Time is Now by John Cena*

[Chorus: John Cena]
Your time is up, my time is now
You can't see me, my time is now
It's the franchise, boy I'm shinin now
You can't see me, my time is now!

[John Cena]
In case you forgot or fell off I'm still hot - knock your shell off
My money stack fat plus I can't turn the swell off
The franchise, doin big bid'ness, I live this
It's automatic I win this - oh you hear those horns, you finished
A soldier, and I stay under you fightin
Plus I'm stormin on you chumps like I'm thunder and lightning
Ain't no way you breakin me kid, I'm harder than nails
Plus I keep it on lock, like I'm part of the jail
I'm slaughterin stale, competition, I got the whole block wishin
they could run with my division but they gone fishin -
- with no bait, kid your boy hold weight
I got my soul straight, I brush your mouth like Colgate
In any weather I'm never better your boy's so hot
you'll never catch me in the next man's sweater
If they hate, let 'em hate, I drop ya whole clan
Lay yo' ass DOWN for the three second TAN

[Chorus]

[Tha Trademarc]
Yeah, uhh
It's gon' be what it's gon' be
Five pounds of courage buddy, bass tint pants with a gold T
Uhh - it's a war dance and victory step
A raw stance is a gift, when you insist it's my rep
John Cena, Trademarc, y'all are so-so
And talk about the bread you make but don't know the recipe for dough though
Aimin guns in all your photos, that's a no-no
When this pop, you'll liplock, your big talk's a blatant no-show
See what happens when the ice age melt
You see monetary status is not what matters, but it helps
I rock a timepiece by Benny if any
The same reason y'all could love me is the same reason y'all condemn me
A man's measured by the way that he thinks
Not clothing lines, ice links, leather and minks
I spent 20 plus years seekin knowledge of self
So for now Marc Predka's livin live for wealth


----------



## Shae (Jul 2, 2005)

*Bad Bad Man by John Cena*

[John Cena]
Aww, you done did it now
Chaos you shoulda put this one in the vault man!
They not ready - they don't know what's comin man!
Oh we gonna drop this on 'em right here
Y'all ain't ready for this, Y'ALL AIN'T READY FOR NONE OF THIS!

Your boy's a bad man, and we invadin the streets
Make unclever rappers scurred, they be droppin the heat
Shocked the world, now I'm standin alone
I flip fools like them clamshell cellular phones
You can't help but nod your head to the track
Fuck the watered down rap, we be takin it back
Give it to me straight - ain't no chasin it
Check yourself in the mirror - ain't no facin it
Cause you, playin the role and you plannin to fold
This the masterplan, we got the planet on hold
We all over the streets like your favorite sneaker
Breakin up your sound like a drive-through speaker
Everything that I be spittin is strong
After I rock, fast forward through the rest of the song
We the monkeywrench, that's gonna ruin your plan
And don't fuck with John Cena - I'm a BAD, BAD MAN

[Chorus 2X: Bumpy Knuckles]
With the mic in my hands I'm a bad man
Even in a fight with the hands I'm a bad man
Livin in the streets all my life I'm a bad man
I'm a bad man, I'm a bad man

[Tha Trademarc]
We devils - rockin ambient levels
We set loose among hot tunes to instrumentals
And cats got one-liners, I drop several
And I think it's funny you choose, losin progress
or runnin in place; we makin moves, and y'all settle
I rip rappers and take responsibility
for makin future hall-of-famers look third rate
Y'all are lost for words like conversation on your worst first date
and ride beats, creep through side streets
Looseleaf notepads that's where rhymes leak
Punchlines - man, don't even beg
I got knee-slappin tracks, y'all brusin your leg
You a rhyme writer - funny man, that's a joke
You ain't worthy of bein my secretary man that's a quote
I flood tracks like cracks in boats
And pussy rappers choked up with they own lines in they throat

[Chorus]

[Bumpy Knuckles a.k.a. Freddie Foxxx]
TURN UP THE MICROPHONE and see me I'm a beast
MC's and they beats is what I eat, 16 I'll leave you in the street
My rhymes are sicker than gangrene in both feet
It's spreadin up the leg, and headed for the head
Your rhymes are whack your style is proof that the brain corrosion
is fuckin with your chosen flows, I'm nice with mics
My hands'll break your nose like Mikey Tyson
Fightin in his prime, one rhyme
And I shake up the room one time, BOOM! To the jaw
Your face is a coat type raw
And the blood and snot they mix, jelly on the floor
My love is cop them bricks, belly on the floor
I rob you, you soft and you really ain't a problem
I solve you, 357 long nose revolve you
Acid in your face, bad look, dissolve you
I'm a bad, bad man

Yeah, check it out
It's Bumpy Knuckles baby
And I want you to say hello to the BAD, BAD, MAN - C'MON!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 3, 2005)

*3 Days Grace*
*"(I Hate) Everything About You"

*Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven???t missed you yet

Every roommate kept awake
By every sigh and scream we make
All the feelings that I get
But I still don't miss you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Every time we lie awake
After every hit we take
Every feeling that I get
But I haven???t missed you yet

Only when I stop to think about it

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
I hate everything about you
Why do I love you

Only when I stop to think
About you, I know
Only when you stop to think
About me, do you know

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you
You hate everything about me
Why do you love me

I hate
You hate
I hate
You love me

I hate everything about you
Why do I love you


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 3, 2005)

*Sublime*
*"Smoke Two Joints"

*_[Spoken:]_
She was living in a single room w/ 3 other individuals, one of them was a male, and the other two, well hell the other two were females. God only knows what they were up to in there, and furthermore Susan I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to learn that all four of them habitually smoked marijuana cigarettes..... reefers

I smoke two joints in the morning
I smoke two joint at night
I smoke two joint in the afternoon
It makes me feel all right

I smoke two joints in time of peace
And two in time of war
I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints,
And then I smoke two more

Daddy he once told me,
"Son, you be hard workin' man"
And momma she once told me,
"Son, you do the best you can"
Then one day I meet a man,
He came to me and said,
"Hard work good and hard work fine,
but first take care of head"

Whoa rock me to the night
Ja say


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 3, 2005)

*SUBLIME

**"Doin' Time"*

summertime and the livin's easy
and bradley's on the microphone w/ ras m.g.
all the people in the dance will agree
that we are well qualified to represent the LBC
me and louie run to the party
dance to the rhythm it gets harder 
me and my girl we got this relationship
i love her so bad but she treats me like...
on lock down like a penitentiary 
she spreads her lovin' all over 
and when she gets home there???s none left for me
_[chorus]_
oh take this veil from off my eyes
My burning sun will someday rise
so what am i gonna be doin' for a wife
said i'm gonna play with myself
show them how we come off the shelf
_[chorus]_ 
evil i've come to tell you that she's evil most definately
evil ornery scandalous and evil most definately
the tension is getting hotter i'd like to hold her head underwater


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 3, 2005)

*REEL BIG FISH 

**"She Has A Girlfriend Now"*

she has a girlfriend now
she has a girlfriend now
she has a girlfriend now, she said
"guys don't do no more for me"

"you never loved me, like i wanted you to"
"i loved you baby, what do you want me to do?"

she said she found someone who's gonna hold her hand
she said she found someone who's gonna understand
she don't need nobody to be her man
she don't need nobody to be her man

i never thought it would end like this
just because i've got no tits
i'll shave my legs,
i'll wear a bra
i'll even cut my penis
off for you...
she has a
girlfriend
now.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 3, 2005)

*SYSTEM OF A DOWN 
**"Cigaro"*

My cock is much bigger than yours,
My cock can walk right through the door 
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming back for more.

Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR

My shit stinks much better than yours,
My shit stinks right down through the floor.
With a feeling so pure,
It's got you coming back for more.

Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR

Can't you see that I love my cock?
Can't you see that you love my cock?
Can't you see that we love my cock?

We're the regulators that de-regulate
We're the animators that de-animate
We're the propagators of all genocide
Burning through the world's resources, then we turn and hide

Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR

We're the regulators that de-regulate
We're the animators that de-animate

Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR
Cool, in denial
We're the cruel regulators smoking
CIGARO CIGARO CIGAR

My cock is much bigger than yours,
My cock can walk right through the door 
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming back for more!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

Y-Don't-U-Spray


(to: YMCA - The Village People)

Young man, stop your lazing around
I said, Young Man, don't just sit there and frown
You can help out when your load is flushed down
There's no need to be unhappy

Young Man, do you know what I think
I mean, Young Man, this whole room really stinks
You can help us get this room in the pink
It should not be smelling crappy.
Doo-Doo-Doo-Doo-Doo... 

It's fun to flush, but then
Y-Don't-U-Spray
It's fun to flush, but then
Y-Don't-U-Spray-ay

You can take any smell
That was left in the air
You can spray the room everywhere...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes, we like that one, too - don't be ashamed by your apparent good taste. And when you order *The Ultimate Book of Bathroom Etiquette and Humor*, you will find yourself unashamedly jumping and dumping, and swaying and spraying to all 50 classic songs, including these:

*I'm Off To Drain My Lizard*
(to: We're Off To See The Wizard - The Wizard Of Oz)


*If I Flooded Your Bathroom*
(to: Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton)


*Your Fart Will Go On*
(to: My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion)


*Whistle While You Dump*
(to: Whistle While You Work)


*I Can't Get No Bowel Reaction*
(to: I Can't Get No Satisfaction - Rolling Stones) 

So act now and act fast.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

This one is for my pal Randy.....  

2. "The Randy Bunch"
(to: The Brady Bunch Theme) 

Here's the story of a sleazy lady
Who was bringing up three very sloppy kids
All the girls never flushed just like Mother
Who never, ever did.

Here's the story of a man named Randy
Who was raising three gross children of his own
They would always stain their trousers just like Father
Who never hit the throne.

Then one day when these two sickies got together
He proposed to her while farting during lunch
She accepted his proposal and then pooted
And the two of them soon raised the Randy Bunch.

The Randy Bunch
The Randy Bunch
That's why we call these pigs The Randy Bunch!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

Grateful Dead 
Casey Jones


 This old engine 
makes it on time
Leaves Central Station 
at a quarter to nine
Hits River Junction 
at seventeen to
at a quarter to ten 
you know it's trav'lin again


Drivin' that train
High on cocaine 
Casey Jones
 you better
watch your speed
Trouble ahead
Trouble behind
and you know that notion
just crossed my mind

Trouble ahead 
The Lady In Red
Take my advice
you be better off dead
Switchman sleepin
Train hundred and two
is on the wrong track and
headed for you


Drivin' that train 
High on cocaine
Casey Jones you better
watch your speed
Trouble ahead
Trouble behind
and you know that notion
just crossed my mind


Trouble with you is
The trouble with me
Got two good eyes 
but we still don't see
Come round the bend
You know it's the end
The fireman screams and
The engine just gleams


Drivin' that train
High on cocaine
Casey Jones you better
watch your speed
Trouble ahead
Trouble behind
and you know that notion
just crossed my mind


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

*"I'm Off To Drain My Lizard"  An ode to Crono
(to: We're Off To See The Wizard-The Wizard Of Oz)*
I'm off to drain my lizard
That fluid-filled lizard of mine
Because I drank a lot of beer
And I really must go this time!

My pants are tightening as I speak
I really need to take a leak
Because, because, because, because, because
Because the old bladder is getting weak

(Da, da, da, da, da, da, da, da, da)

I'm off to drain my lizard
That fluid-filled lizard of mine!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey! That wasn't nice MinO  





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> This one is for my pal Randy.....
> 
> 2. "The Randy Bunch"
> (to: The Brady Bunch Theme)
> ...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

"My Rectal Itch Is Bad"  Ode to Dale
(to: Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead-The Wizard Of Oz)

*Dale* Dong, My itch is bad
My wicked itch, my rectal itch
*Dale * Dong, my rectal itch is bad.

I have a problem here
My rectal itch is most severe
*Dale* Dong, my rectal itch is bad.

I didn't wipe so well
And my butt feels like hell
I must get out of here and change.
('cause)

*Dale* Dong, My itch is bad
My wicked itch, my rectal itch
*Dale* Dong, my rectal itch is bad!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

Since MinO wants to be mean...

I will donate this one for MinO  

She's Got Balls 
from AC/DC


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Since MinO wants to be mean...
> 
> I will donate this one for MinO
> 
> ...


  Ouch!


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

I thought you might like that one MinO


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

*"Crappers In The Night"  This one's for the Tough old Man....some blue eyes.
(to: Strangers In The Night-
Frank Sinatra)*



Crappers in the night
Revving their motors.
Crappers in the night
Producing floaters.
Would the time be right
For crappers in the night?

When the morning came
It was not easy.
Looking at their turds
It made me queasy.
To flush away the sight
From crappers in the night.
Dooty-dooty-doo, doo, dooty, doo-doo...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

*"The IM Family Hopper"
(to: The Addams Family Theme)
* The IM Family hopper
Was smelling very proper
'Til *Topolo* let loose a plopper
That peeled off the paint.

The walls soon lost their plaster
When *Manic* ripped a blaster
It was such a disaster
*RGazer* had to faint.

(Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh - (Fart) (Fart)
Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh - (Fart) (Fart)
Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh
Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh
Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh) - (Fart) (Fart)

When *Vieope* dropped his thunder
The floors soon buckled under
It really is a wonder
They're still alive today.

(Duh - Duh - Duh - Duh) - (Fart) (Long Fart)


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

*The Word Fuck *
*George Carlin*


Perhaps one of the most interesting and colorful words in the English language today is the word "fuck". It is the one magical word which, just by its sound, can describe pain, pleasure, love, and hate.

In language, "fuck" falls into many grammatical categories. 


It can be used as a verb, both transitive (John fucked Mary) and intransitive (Mary was fucked by John).
It can be an action verb (John really gives a fuck), a passive verb (Mary really doesn't give a fuck), an adverb (Mary is fucking interested in John), or as a noun (Mary is a terrific fuck).
It can also be used as an adjective (Mary is fucking beautiful) or an interjection (Fuck! I'm late for my date with Mary). 
It can even be used as a conjunction (Mary is easy, fuck she's also stupid).
As you can see, there are very few words with the overall versatility of the word "fuck".  Aside from its sexual connotations, this incredible word can be used to describe many situations...

Greetings   "How the fuck are ya?"

Fraud       "I got fucked by the car dealer."

Resignation "Oh, fuck it!"

Trouble     "I guess I'm fucked now."

Aggression  "FUCK YOU!"

Disgust     "Fuck me."

Confusion   "What the fuck.......?"

Difficulty  "I don't understand this fucking business!"

Despair     "Fucked again..."

Pleasure    "I fucking couldn't be happier."

Displeasure "What the fuck is going on here?"

Lost        "Where the fuck are we."

Disbelief   "UNFUCKING BELIEVABLE!"

Retaliation "Up your fucking ass!"

Denial      "I didn't fucking do it."

Perplexity  "I know fuck all about it."

Apathy      "Who really gives a fuck, anyhow?"

Greetings   "How the fuck are ya?"

Suspicion   "Who the fuck are you?"

Panic       "Let's get the fuck out of here."

Directions  "Fuck off."

Disbelief   "How the fuck did you do that?"
​It can be used in an anatomical description- "He's a fucking asshole."

It can be used to tell time- "It's five fucking thirty."

It can be used in business- "How did I wind up with this fucking job?"

It can be maternal- "Mother fucker."

It can be political- "Fuck Dan Quayle!"

It has also been used by many notable people throughout history...

"What the fuck was that?"
- Mayor of Hiroshima

"Where the fuck is all this water coming from?"
- Captain of the Titanic

"That's not a real fucking gun."
- John Lennon

"Who's gonna fucking find out?"
- Richard Nixon

"Heads are going to fucking roll."
- Anne Boleyn

"Let the fucking woman drive."
- Commander of Space Shuttle

"What fucking map?"
- "Challenger," Mark Thatcher

"Any fucking idiot could understand that."
- Albert Einstein

"It does so fucking look like her!"
- Picasso

"How the fuck did you work that out?"
- Pythagoras

"You want what on the fucking ceiling?"
- Michaelangelo

"Fuck a duck."
- Walt Disney

"Why?- Because its fucking there!"
- Edmund Hilary

"I don't suppose its gonna fucking rain?"
- Joan of Arc

"Scattered fucking showers my ass."
- Noah

"I need this parade like I need a fucking hole in my head."
- John F. Kennedy
​


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Since MinO wants to be mean...
> 
> I will donate this one for MinO
> 
> ...





AC/DC LYRICS - SHE'S GOT BALLS


Min0's got style that woman
Makes me smile that woman
She's got spunk that woman
Funk that woman
She's got speed my babe
Got what I need my babe
She's got the ability
To make a man outta me

CHORUS:
But most important of all
Let me tell you
My lady's got balls
She's got huge  balls

She's got soul my lady
Likes to crawl my lady
All around the floor on her hands and knees
Oh because she likes to please me

CHORUS

And she's got taste my lady
Pace my lady
Makes my heart race
With her pretty face
She's got huge balls my lady
Likes to crawl my lady
Hands and knees all around the floor
No one has to tell her what a fella he is


----------



## Randy (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn...I was hoping you didn't read the lyrics  





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> AC/DC LYRICS - SHE'S GOT BALLS
> 
> 
> Min0's got style that woman
> ...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 3, 2005)

*Too many to say here... Here's one.*

A seven nation army couldn't hold me back...


----------



## Shae (Jul 4, 2005)

*Kid Rock 
American Bad Ass*

Yeah! and I've set up and turned out this state 
with my own two hands
We've traveled this land packed tight in minivans
And all this for the fans, girls, money, and fame
I play their game, and then they scream my name
I will show no shame, I live and die for this
If I come off soft, then chew on this....
Are you scared?

Devil without cause, and I'm back
with the Beaver hat and Ben Davis slacks
30-pack of Stroh's, 30-pack of hoes
No rogaine in the propane flows
Chosen one, I'm the living proof
With the gift of gab from the city of truth
I jabbed and stabbed and knocked critics back
And I did not stutter 
when I said that I'm goin platinum...sellin rhymes
I went platinum..seven times
And still they ill they wanna see us fry
I guess because of only God knows why..why..why

Ohhhhh..they call me cowboy, I'm the singer in black
Throw a finger in the air, let me see where you're at
and Say HEY HEY
Let me hear where you're at and Say HEY HEY
I'm giving back so Say HEY HEY
Show me some metal and Say HEY HEY HEY HEY

I like AC/DC and ZZ Top, Bocephus, Beasties, and the
Kings of Rock
Skynyrd, Seger, Limp, Korn, the Stones, David Allen
Coe with No Show Jones
Yeah! Pass that bottle around
Got the rock from Detroit and soul from Motown
The underground stoned fuckin pimp
With tracks that mack and slap back the whack
Never get in the way, I don't play with with that
But watch me rock where Liberace flashed
Punk rock the Clash, Boy Bands are trash
I like Johnny Cash and Grandmaster Flash

Ohhhhh..they call me cowboy, I'm the singer in black
Throw a finger in the air, let me see where you're at
and Say HEY HEY
Let me hear where you're at and Say HEY HEY
I'm giving back so Say HEY HEY
Show me some metal and Say HEY HEY HEY HEY

Yeah...I saw your band...
Jumping around on stage like a bunch of wounded ducks
When you gunna learn sucker?
You just can't fuck with Twisted BBBBBBrown
Truckkkkkeeeeerrrr

I'm an American Bad Ass
Watch me kick, you can roll with Rock
Or you can suck my dick
I'm a porno flick, I'm like Amazing Grace
I'm gunna fuck some hoes after I rock this place
Superfly living doublewide
Side car on my Glide so Joe C can ride
Fuckin sack to share, bringing flash and glare
Got the long hair swinging, middle finger in the air
Snake skin suits, 65 Chevelle
See me ridin in sin in the rebel yell
I won't live to tell, so if you do
Give the next generation a big FUCK YOU
Who knew I'd blow up like Oaklahoma
Said fuck high school, pissed on my diploma
Smell the aroma, Check my hits
I know it stinks in here, cause I'm the Shit

Ohhhhh..they call me cowboy, I'm the singer in black
Throw a finger in the air, let me see where you're at
and Say HEY HEY
Let me hear where you're at and Say HEY HEY
I'm giving back so Say HEY HEY
Show me some metal and Say HEY HEY HEY HEY

I'm a cowboy, Bad Ass in black singing HEY HEY HEY HEY
From side to side from front to back Say HEY HEY HEY HEY
I put Detroit City back on the map by Singin HEY HEY HEY HEY
Kid Rocks in the house and thats where I'm at!


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2005)

Ben Moody ft. Anastacia
Everything Burns 

*She sits in her corner
Singing herself to sleep
Wrapped in all of the promises
That no one seems to keep
She no longer cries to herself
No tears left to wash away
Just diaries of empty pages
Feelings gone astray
But she will sing

Til everything burns while everyone screams
Burning their lifes 
Burning my dreams
All of this hate and all of this pain
Burning all down as my anger reigns
Til everything burns

Walking trough life unnoticed
Knowing that no one cares
Too consumed in their mascarade
No one sees her there
And still she sings

Til everything burns while everyone screams
Burning their lifes 
Burning my dreams
All of this hate and all of this pain
Burning all down as my anger reigns
Till everything burns

Everything burns (everything burns)
Everything burns
Watching it all fade away
Everything burns
Everyone screams
Everyone screams
Watching it all fade away

Til everything burns while everyone screams
Burning their lifes 
Burning my dreams
All of this hate and all of this pain
Burning all down as my anger reigns
Till everything burns 

Everything burns
Watching it all fade away
(Everything burns)
Watching it all fade away*


----------



## Ranma (Jul 29, 2005)

"the truth.. is you could cut my throat.  and with my one last dieing breath i'd apologize.. for bleading on your shirt."

-taking back sunday


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2005)

*The Tears
Imperfection*


 You grow your nails too long 
 There's scratches on your arms 
 You taste like orange chocolate 
 You always put your hands in my pockets 

 Your teeth are not quite straight 
 Your mood swings oscillates 
 Your language is appalling 
 And you play with my hair in the morning 

 Your imperfections are so beautiful 
 I can't control my animal soul 
 Your imperfections have got me on a chain 
 Can't concentrate 
 I'm a sucker for your beautiful mistakes 

 And sometimes when we kiss 
 You touch my fingertips 
 Synthetic words can't hide me 
 Passion creeps like death inside me 

 And slowly we become one 
 We stick like chewing gum 
 I want your language to be appalling 
 I want you to play with my hair in the morning 

 Your imperfections are so beautiful 
 I can't control my animal soul 
 Your imperfections have got me on a chain 
 Can't concentrate 
 I'm a sucker for your beautiful mistakes 

 Your imperfections are so beautiful 
 I can't control my animal soul 
 Your imperfections have got me on a chain 
 Can't concentrate 

 Your imperfections make you what you are 
 My defective star 
 My inelegant love 

 Your imperfections are so beautiful 
 I'm out of control 
 I'm a sucker for the defects in your, your soul
 ---------------


----------



## Akkers (Aug 22, 2005)

What I???ve got you???ve got to get it put it in you
What I???ve got you???ve got to get it put it in you
What I???ve got you???ve got to get it put it in you

Greedy little people in a sea of distress
Keep your more to receive your less
Unimpressed by material excess
Love is free love me say hell yes

         - 'Give It Away' - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 22, 2005)

"Yous bitches fucking up, yous bitches fuckin up"
"i have a close caption, marijuana treated brain"


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to Nickelbacks new album.  The new Solo Release "Photograph" is pretty good although the radio is playing it so much I fear people will quickly burn out on it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 22, 2005)

"Fling wide the gates of hell, and drape the sun in blackened wings, breathe deep the sulfur, now grip your sword and hold your ground"
-"Hell cant stop me now.", The Showdown

"Im not the man you've seen inside, he was born so pure, but then he died."
-"Everything was white.", Demon Hunter

"In heaps the armies lie, his vengeance quenched one thousand die."
-"Dagon Undone.", The Showdown

"Laid to rest, the burdens of battle and time run their course and he falls, in the charge of the angels, through the veil of the Jordan and home, rise up and meet your father, joyous at the return of his son, and the world and its troubles mean nothing, only comfort and rest in his arms... I long to see your face, I long to be at rest, I long to end this war, I long for you to take me home."
-"Laid to rest.", The Showdown


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

Akkers said:
			
		

> Greedy little people in a sea of distress
> Keep your more to receive your less
> Unimpressed by material excess
> Love is free love me say hell yes


Lady Bug, Palm Tree
Mingle with the Bumble Bee

Lover to the Sun
and a brother to the cool breeze

 

_~A. Kiedis~_


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

Out here in the fields
I fight for my meals
I get my back into my living
I don't need to fight
To prove I'm right
I don't need to be forgiven

Sally, take my hand
Travel south cross land
Put out the fire
And don't look past my shoulder
The exodus is here
The happy ones are near
Let's get together
Before we get much older


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2005)

*HERE'S A COOL OLDER ONE -*  

YOU DOUBT YOUR STRENGTH OR COURAGE
DON'T COME TO JOIN WITH ME
FOR DEATH SURELY AWAITS YOU
WITH SHARP AND POINTY TEETH

AN ANIMAL SO VICIOUS
NO OTHERS FOUGHT AND WON
SO ON THE FIELD OF BATTLE
WE ARE THE CHOSEN ONES

HUMAN BONES BLANKET THE EARTH
OF THE HEATHENS LAIR
THAT WE MUST PASS THIS DEN OF DEATH
THE ONLY PATH FROM HERE

BUT I WALK IN THE LIGHT
THE TIME TO DIE HAS COME
NO-ONE SHALL TAKE MY LIFE
I'M OF THE CHOSEN ONES

BLACK SHADOWS FILL THE SKY
AS THE CREATURES EYES GROW NEAR
RAISE THE SHIELD OF THE HOLY PILGRIMS
HIGH INTO THE AIR

HEAVENS POWERS FILL MY ARMS
ONWARD NOW TO FIGHT I'M SENT
OH THE BEAST IS COMING
TO PUT YOU TO THE TEST

NOW THIS LAND IS MINE TO PILAGE
RAPE, AND STEAL, AND TAKE AT WILL
NEVER LET YOU CROSS THIS PATH
I REIGN FOR NOW I STAY TO KILL


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2005)

song title n artist please .... otherwise i can't look them up on limewire n hear them.


----------



## Shae (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gold Digger  by Kanye West f/ Jamie Foxx*

[Jamie Foxx]
She take my money when I'm in need
Yea she's a trifflin friend indeed
Oh she's a gold digga way over town
That dig's on me

[Chorus:]
(She did me wrong
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She did me wrong)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head


[Verse 1:]
Cutie the bomb
Met her at a beauty salon
With a baby louis vuitton
Under her underarm
She said I can tell you ROC
I can tell by ya charm
Far as girls you got a flock
I can tell by ya charm and ya arm
but I'm lookin for the one
have you seen her
My psychic told me she have a ass like Serena
Trina, Jennifer Lopez, four kids
An i gotta take all they bad ass to show-biz
Ok get ya kids but then they got their friends
I Pulled up in the Benz, they all got up In
We all went to Den and then I had to pay
If you f**kin with this girl then you betta be payed
You know why
It take too much to touch her
>From what I heard she got a baby by Busta
My best friend say she use to fuck wit Usher
I dont care what none of yall say I still love her

[Chorus:]
(She did me wrong)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She did me wrong)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head

[Verse 2:]
18 years, 18 years
She got one of yo kids got you for 18 years
I know somebody payin child support for one of his kids
His baby momma's car and crib is bigger than his
You will see him on TV Any Given Sunday
Win the Superbowl and drive off in a Hyundai
She was spose to buy ya shorty TYCO with ya money
She went to the doctor got lypo with ya money
She walkin around lookin like Micheal with ya money
Should of got that insured got GEICO for ya moneeey
If you aint no punk holla We Want Prenup
WE WANT PRENUP!, Yeaah
It's something that you need to have
Cause when she leave yo ass she gone leave with half
18 years, 18 years
And on her 18th birthday he found out it wasn't his

[Chorus:]
(She did me wrong)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm Need)
But she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
(She did me wrong)
Now I aint sayin she a gold digger (When I'm need)
but she aint messin wit no broke niggaz
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head get down (I gotta leave)
get down girl go head

[Verse 3:]
Now I aint sayin you a gold digger you got needs
You dont want ya dude to smoke but he can't buy weed
You got out to eat and he cant pay yall cant leave
There's dishes in the back, he gotta roll up his sleeves
But why yall washin watch him
He gone make it into a Benz out of that Datson
He got that ambition baby look in his eyes
This week he moppin floorz next week it's the fries
So, stick by his side
I know his dude's ballin but yea thats nice
And they gone keep callin and tryin
But you stay right girl
But when you get on he leave yo a** for a white girl

Get down girl go head get down
Get down girl go head get down
get down girl go head get down
get down girl go head
(can you play that back)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> song title n artist please .... otherwise i can't look them up on limewire n hear them.


The thread title is song lines, so I listed lyrics
that stand on their own merit (to me) without music...



...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2005)

vanity said:
			
		

> @@@@@  Cool But You Need To Include Song Title And Artist   @@@@@


 awww monkey they are good lyrics so naturally people might want to hear them performed   and me n mr. romance made the thread so we get to make the rules. 

 please?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Out here in the fields
> I fight for my meals
> I get my back into my living
> I don't need to fight
> ...


 ahha teenage wasteland the who....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

You'll find the other ones -


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2005)

i love puzzles but so far it's just essays on courage doubt and strength... hmmm but i know who will know.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

playas anthem - BIG


----------



## maniclion (Aug 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i love puzzles but so far it's just essays on courage doubt and strength... hmmm but i know who will know.


CHOSEN ONES - Megadeth


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2005)

oooh i thought it might be them. hurray for dumb luck. n thanks.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

oops i did it again - britney spears


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

"The blood of Christ wont heal my wounds"
Operation Mind Crime


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

how ironic!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> "The blood of Christ wont heal my wounds"


"Help me Jesus, help me lick my wounds,
He said he cannot heal that kind"


----------



## buildingup (Aug 24, 2005)

(Niggaz) Grab your dick if you love hip-hop
(Bitches) Rub your titties if you love Big Poppa
Gotcha, open off the words I say because
"This type of shit it happens everyday" --> Slick Rick

Verse One: Lil' Ceasar

Check it out, uhh
Now who smoke more blunts than a little bit?
What are you a idiot?
Listen to the lyrics I spit like M1's
Got mad guns up in the cabin
Cause Cease ain't the one for the dibbin and dabbin shit
I make it happen, you got your ass caught
All you saw was fire, from the Honda Passport
or the M.P., what if you see, then I miss ya
I blow up spots like little sisters
G'wan grit ya teeth, g'wan bite ya nails to the cuticles
Like Murray, my killings, be the most beautiful
Junior M.A.F.I.A. click, thick like Luke dancers
Niggaz grab your gats, bitches take a glance at
the little one, pullin over in the Land Rover
Playin Big Willie style with a chaffeur, yaknahmean?
Stack the green, read all between the lines
A nigga act up, makes the bastard hard to find

Chorus: repeat 2X

Verse Two: Notorious B.I.G.

(How ya livin Biggie Smalls?) I'm surrounded by criminals
Heavy rollers even the sheisty individuals
Smokin skunk and mad Phillies
Beatin down Billy Badasses, cracks in stacks and masses
If robbery's a class, bet I pass it
Shit get drastic, I'm buryin ya bastards
Big Poppa never softenin
Take you to the church, rob the preacher for the offerin
Leave the fucker coughin up blood, and his pockets like rabbit ears
Covered the wife, kleenex for the kid's tears
Versace wear, Moschino on my bitches
She whippin my ride, countin my one's, thinkin I'm richest
Just the way players play, all day everyday
I don't know what else to say
I've been robbin niggaz since Run and them was singin 'Here We Go'
Snatchin ropes at the Roxie homeboy you didn't know
my flow, detrimental to your health
Usually roll for self, I have son ridin shotgun
My mind's my nine, my pen's my Mac-10
My target, all you wack niggaz who started rappin
Junior M.A.F.I.A. steelo, niggaz know the half
Caviar for breakfast, champagne bubble baths
Runnin up in pretty bitches constantly
The Smalls bitch, who the fuck it was supposed to be?

Chorus: repeat 2X

Verse Three: Lil' Kim

I used to pack Macs in Cadillacs
Now I pimp gats in the Ac's, watch my niggaz backs
Nines in the stores, glocks in the bags
Maxin mini-markets, gettin money with the Arabs
No question, confession, yes it's the lyrical
Bitches squeeze your tits, niggaz grab your genitals
Proteins and minerals, excluse subliminals
Big Momma shoots the game to all you Willies and criminals
I kick the rilli with my peeps all day
325's roll by with the windows down halfway
D-K-N-Y, oh my, I'm jiggy
It's all about the Smalls and my fuckin nigga Biggie
Bitches love the way I bust a rhyme
Cause they all in line screamin one more time
Niggaz, grab your dicks if you love hip-hop
Bitches rub-a-dub in the back of the club, straight up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

When this first came out it was genius...
---------------------------------------------------
Meat-eating orchids forgive no one just yet
Cut myself angel's hair and baby's breath

Broken hymen of your highness, I'm left black
Throw down your umbilical noose, so I can climb right back


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's a goodvun...
-----------------------------------------
Hush me, touch me 
Perfume, the wind and the leaves 
Hush me, touch me 
The burns, the holes in the sheets 

I'm hoping the smoke 
Hides the shame I've got on my face 
Cognac and broken glass 
All these years I've been your ashtray 

I found a pink cigarette 
On the bed the day that you left 
And how can I forget that your lips were there 
Your kiss goes everywhere, touches everything but me 

Hush me, touch me 
Champagne, your hair in the breeze 
Hush me, touch me 
Lipstick, a slap on my cheek 

Your eyes cried at last 
Told me everything I was afraid to ask 
Now I'm dressed in white 
And you've burned me for the last time 

You'll find a note and you'll see my silhouette... 

There's just 5 hours left until you find me dead 
There's just 4 hours left until you find me dead 
There's just 3 hours left until you find me dead 
There's just 2 hours left until you find me dead 
There's 1 more hour and then you will find me dead 
There's just.....................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

And another by the same band, off a more popular album... -  
----------------------------------------------------------
Rotting from the inside 
Over-incubated by the heat of fear and love 
The self's coagulated 

Egg... 

La la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la 

Boiling hard in euphemism 
Slowly becoming part of the water 
Like a frog who never knows 
The jacuzzi's getting hotter 

La la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la 

How'd you know I was looking at you 
If you weren't looking at me? 

A stagnant pale perfume 
Conceived to block the pores 
The clotting glands encroach 
The endless comfort of a mom 
Deep inside my tanning salon 
Wishing life was poached 

La la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la 

I can't seem to differentiate 
Between the yellow love you give and the white sex I take 
I just want to fertilize you 

La la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la 

The cracks finally appear 
Release cholesterol tears 
The flooded cyst drains itself of pus 
The lonely stomach chills unless it's drunk 
So as she drives she'll close her eyes 
Feel it warming up inside 

Rotting from the inside 
Over-incubated by the heat of fear and love 
The self's coagulated 

Egg... 

Oh an egg comes out of a chicken 
Oh a chicken comes out of an egg 

There's no place like home...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2005)

Jewish Princesshttp://www.davemcnally.com/lyrics/FrankZappa/JewishPrincess.asp
  Frank Zappa

 I want a nasty little Jewish Princess
 With long phony nails and a hairdo that rinses
 A horny little Jewish Princess 
 With a garlic aroma that could level Tacoma
 Lonely inside
 Well, she can swallow my pride

 I want a hairy little Jewish Princess
 With a brand new nose, who knows where it goes
 I want a steamy little Jewish Princess
 With over-worked gums, who squeaks when she cums
 I don't want no troll
 I just want a Yemenite hole

 I want a darling little Jewish Princess
 Who don't know shit about cooking and is arrogant looking
 A vicious little Jewish Princess
 To specifically happen with a pee-pee that's snappin'
 All up inside
 I just want a Princess to ride
 *Awright, back to the top...everybody twist*

 I want a funky little Jewish Princess
 A grinder; a bumper, with a pre-moistened dumper
 A brazen little Jewish Princess
 With titanic tits, and sand-blasted zits
 She can even be poor
 So long as she does it with four on the floor
 (Vapor-lock)

 I want a dainty little Jewish Princess
 With a couple of sisters who can raise a few blisters
 A fragile little Jewish Princess
 With Roumanian thighs, who weasels 'n' lies
 For two or three nights
 Won't someone send me a Princess who bites
 Won't someone send me a Princess who bites
 Won't someone send me a Princess who bites
 Won't someone send me a Princess who bites


 sorry it's a funny song so


----------



## antelope07 (Aug 24, 2005)

Phish- Sample in a jar

_Its now I know that you knew that id soon end up end up..._


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2005)

Turn and turn
Turn and turn
Were turning again

They took a whole bunch of acid
So they could see where its at

(its over there, over there,
Over there, over there
And underneath also)

They lived on a whole bunch of nothing
They thought they looked very good

Theyd never ever worry
They were always in a hurry

To convince themselves that what they were
Was really very groovy

Yes, they believed in all the papers
And the magazines that defined their folklore

They could never laugh
At who or what they thought they were
Or even what they thought
They sorta oughta be

They were totally empty
(totally empty)

And their lives were really useless
So what the fuck? 

They didnt have no sense of humor

Now they got nothing left
To laugh about
Including themselves

Turn and turn
Turn and turn
Were turning again

Woo- ha -ha -Hoooeeee

They were mellow
They were yellow
They were wearing smelly blankets
They looked like donovan fans

They walkin round
With stupid flowers
In they hair and everywhere
They tried to stuff em up the guns

Of all the cops
And other servants of the law
Who tried to push em around
And later mowed em down

cause they were full of all that shit
That they believed in

So what the fuck? 
(what the fuck? )

Now Ive seen em tightenin up they headbands
On the weekend
And theyd get loaded
When they came to town

They walked around in greenwich village
To buy posters they could hang up
In them smelly little secret
Black light bedrooms
On long island

Singin: "jimi come back!"
Now come back and regulate the boys fuzz-tone

Your haze was so purple
It caused your axis to be bold as love

Now jimi (feed back) gimme some feedback
Come back and feed back on my knapsack

You can feed back the fuzz tone from your wah-wah
While you bend down
And set your stuff on fire

Turn and turn
Turn and turn
Were turning again


We can turn it around
We can do it again
We can go back in time
Through the canyons of your mind

On the eve of destruction
We can act like we are
Something really ssssssssspecial

So you just jump in the bath-tub
With that other guy jim
And make him be more careful

We can visit big mama
And wrap her on the back
When she eats her sandwich
(la la la la)

We can take care of janis
When she gets so depressed
She cant take it no more

We can laugh at keith moons jokes
(ha ha ha ha ha)
And the colour tv
(ha ha)
He threw out der windum
From the second floor

Everybody come back
No one can do it like you used to
If you listen to the radio
And what they play today

You can tell right away:
All those assholes really need you!


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

*Mr. Brightside by The Killers*

I'm coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his-chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

And I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

I'm coming out of my cage
And I've been doing just fine
Gotta gotta be down
Because I want it all
It started out with a kiss
How did it end up like this
It was only a kiss, it was only a kiss
Now I'm falling asleep
And she's calling a cab
While he's having a smoke
And she's taking a drag
Now they're going to bed
And my stomach is sick
And it's all in my head
But she's touching his-chest
Now, he takes off her dress
Now, letting me go

Cause I just can't look its killing me
And taking control
Jealousy, turning saints into the sea
Swimming through sick lullabies
Choking on your alibis
But it's just the price I pay
Destiny is calling me
Open up my eager eyes
'Cause I'm Mr Brightside

I never...
I never...
I never...
I never...


----------



## Shae (Aug 25, 2005)

*Missing by Evanescence*

Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
Maybe someday you'll look up,
And, barely conscious, you'll say to no one:
"Isn't something missing?"

You won't cry for my absence, I know -
You forgot me long ago.
Am I that unimportant...?
Am I so insignificant...?
Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?

[Chorus:]
Even though I'm the sacrifice,
You won't try for me, not now.
Though I'd die to know you love me,
I'm all alone.
Isn't someone missing me?

Please, please forgive me,
But I won't be home again.
I know what you do to yourself,
I breathe deep and cry out,
"Isn't something missing?
Isn't someone missing me?"

[Chorus]

And if I bleed, I'll bleed,
Knowing you don't care.
And if I sleep just to dream of you
I'll wake without you there,
Isn't something missing?
Isn't something...

[Chorus]


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

*City of Blinding Lights by U2*

The more you see the less you know
The less you find out as you grow
I knew much more then than I do now

Neon heart, day-glow eyes
The city lit by fireflies
They're advertising in the skies
And people like us

And I miss you when you're not around
I'm getting ready to leave the ground

Oh you look so beautiful tonight...

Don't look before you laugh
Look ugly in a photograph
Flash bulbs, purple irises the camera can't see

I've seen you walk unafraid
I've seen you in the clothes you've made
Can you see the beauty inside of me?
What happened to the beauty I had inside of me?

And I miss you when you're not around
I'm getting ready to leave the ground

Oh you look so beautiful tonight...tonight
In the city of blinding lights

Time...time....time...won't leave me as I am
But time won't take the boy out of this man
Oh you look so beautiful tonight
Oh you look so beautiful tonight
Oh you look so beautiful tonight

In the city of blinding lights,
The more you know
The less you feel
Some pray for, others steal
Blessings not just for the ones who kneel, luckily


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sometimes You Can't Make it on Your Own by U2*

Tough, you think you've got the stuff
You're telling me and anyone
You're hard enough

You don't have to put up a fight
You don't have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I... that's alright
We're the same soul
I don't need... I don't need to hear you say
That if we weren't so alike
You'd like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

I know that we don't talk
I'm sick of it all
Can you hear me when I Sing, 
you're the reason I sing
You're the reason why the opera is in me

Where are we now?
I've got to let you know
A house still doesn't make a home
Don't leave me here alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you that makes it hard to let go
Sometimes you can't make it on your own
Sometimes you can't make it
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you can't make it on your own


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Lonely No more by Rob Thomas

*Now it seems to me
That you know just what to say
Words are only words
Can you show me something else
Can you swear to me that you'll always be this way
Show me how you feel
More than ever baby

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

Now its hard for me with my heart still on the mend
Open up to me, like you do your girlfriends
And you sing to me and it's harmony 
Girl, what you do to me is everything 
Make me say anything; just to get you back again
Why can we just try

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

What if I was good to you, what if you were good to me
What if I could hold you till I feel you move inside of me
What if it was paradise, what if we were symphonies
What if I gave all my life to find some way to stand beside you

[Chorus:]
I don't wanna be lonely no more
I don't wanna have to pay for this
I don't want to know the lover at my door
Is just another heartache on my list

I don't wanna be angry no more
You know I could never stand for this
So when you tell me that you love me know for sure
I don't want to be lonely anymore

I don't wanna be lonely anymore [x3]*


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

This is How a Heart Breaks by Rob Thomas

*Don't you wanna go for a ride
Just keep your hands inside
And make the most out of life
Now don't you take it for granted

Life is like a mean machine
It made a mess outta me
It left me caught between
Like an angry dream I was stranded

And I'm steady but I'm starting to shake
And I don't know how much more I can take

This is it now
Everybody get down
This is all I can take
This is how a heart breaks
You take a hit now you feel it break down
Make you stay wide awake
This is how a heart breaks

Don't you wanna go for a ride
Down to the other side
Feels so good you could cry
Now won't you do what I told you
I remember when you used to be shy
Yeah, once we were so fine
You and I why you gotta make it so hard on me

And I'm sorry but it's not a mistake
And I'm running but you're getting away

You're not the best thing that I knew
Never was never cared too much
For all this hanging around
It's just the same thing all the time
Never get what I want
Never get too close to the end of the line
You're just the same thing that I knew back before the time
When I was only for you*


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

*Karma by Alicia Keys*

Weren't you the one who said that you don't want me anymore
And how you need your space and give the keys back to your door
And how I cried and tried and tried to make you stay with me
And still you said your love was gone and that I had to leave

Now you're talking bout a family
Now you're saying I complete your dreams
Oh
Now you're sayin I'm your everything
You're confusing me
What you saying to me, don't play wit me, don't play wit me
Cause....

What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin', desirin' to come back to me
What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin, desirin', to come back

I remember when I was sittin home alone
Waitin for you til 3 o'clock in the 'morn
And when you came home you'd always have some sorry excuse
Half explaining to me like I'm just some kind of a fool
I sacrificed the things I wanted just to do things for you
But when it's time to do for me
You never come thru
Now you wanna be up under me
Now you have so much to say to me
Now you wanna make time for me
Whatcha doin to me, you're confusin me
Don't play with me don't play with me cause

What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin', desirin' to come back to me
What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin, desirin', to come back

I remember when I was sittin home alone
Waitin for you till 3 o'clock in the 'morn
Night after night knowing something goin on
Wasn't long before I be gone
Lord knows it wasn't easy believe me
Never thought you'd be the one that would deceive me
And never do what you're supposed to do
No need to approach me fool, cuz I'm over you

What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin', desirin' to come back to me
What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Gotta stop trying to come back to me

What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
It's called Karma babe' and it goes around
What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin', desirin' to come back to me


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

*If I ain't Got You by Alicia Keys*

Some people live for the fortune
Some people live just for the fame
Some people live for the power, yeah
Some people live just to play the game
Some people think that the physical things
Define what???s within
And I???ve been there before
But that life???s a bore
So full of the superficial

Some people want it all
But I don???t want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain???t got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain???t got you, Yeah

Some people search for a fountain
The promise is forever young
Some people need three dozen roses
And that???s the only way to prove you love 'em
Hand me the world on a silver platter
And what good would it be
no one to share 
no one who truly cares for me 

Some people want it all
But I don???t want nothing at all
If it aint you baby
If I ain???t got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain???t got you, you, you
Some people want it all
but I don't want nothing at all
If it ain't you baby
If I ain???t got you baby
Some people want diamond rings
Some just want everything
But everything means nothing
If I ain???t got you, yeah

If I aint got you with me baby

oh so nothing in this whole 
wide world dont mean a thing 

If I aint got you with me baby


----------



## Shae (Sep 8, 2005)

Behind These Hazel Eyes by Kelly Clarkson

*Seems like just yesterday
You were a part of me
I used to stand so tall
I used to be so strong
Your arms around me tight
Everything, it felt so right
Unbreakable, like nothin' could go wrong
Now I can't breathe
No, I can't sleep
I'm barely hanging on

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes

I told you everything
Opened up and let you in
You made me feel alright
For once in my life
Now all that's left of me
Is what I pretend to be
Sewn together, but so broken up inside
'Cause I can't breathe
No, I can't sleep
I'm barely hangin' on

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes

Swallow me then spit me out
For hating you, I blame myself
Seeing you it kills me now
No, I don't cry on the outside
Anymore...

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes*


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2005)

Black Sabbath PARANOID

*crank it.*

 Finished with my woman 
 'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind 
 People think I'm insane 
 Because I am frowning all the time 

 All day long I think of things 
 But nothing seems to satisfy 
 Think I'll lose my mind 
 If I don't find something to pacify 

 Can you help me occupy my brain? 
 Oh yeah! 

 I need someone to show me 
 The things in life that I can't find 
 I can't see the things that make true happiness 
 I must be blind 

 Make a joke and I will sigh 
 And you will laugh and I will cry 
 Happiness I cannot feel 
 And love to me is so unreal 

 And so as you hear these words 
 Telling you now of my state 
 I tell you to enjoy life 
 I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## Shae (Sep 13, 2005)

Red Light Special by TLC

*Take a good look at it
Look at it now
Might be the last time you'll
Have a go round
I'll let you touch it if you'd
Like to go down
I'll let you go further
If you take the southern route
Don't go too fast
Don't go too slow
You've got to let your body flow
I like 'em attentive
And I like 'em in control

[Chorus]
Baby it's yours
All yours
If you want it tonight
I'll give you the red light special
All through the night
Baby it's yours
All yours
If you want it tonight
Just come through my door
Take off my clothes
And turn on the red light

I know that you want me I can
See it in your eyes
WRONG : You might as well be 
CORRECT : Your eyes might be
honest 'cause the
Body never lies
Tell me your secrets and I'll
I'll tell you mine
I'm fellin' quite sexy
And I want you for tonight
If I move too fast just let me know
'Cause it means you move too slow
I like some excitement
And I like a man that goes

[Chorus]

If you want me
Let me know it
I'll make time but
You've got to show it
If you need me
I want to see
But don't mistake me
I don't want you down on your knees
I need someone a real man
I need someone who understands
I'm a woman a real woman
I know just what I want
I know just who I am

[Chorus]*


----------



## Shae (Sep 13, 2005)

*Dirty Man by Joss Stone*

You're a dirty, dirty man
And you gotta dirty mind
You're a dirty, dirty man
You and that other woman, you're 2 of a kind
But you forgot 1 thing baby when you were doing me wrong
That Im a good house keeper
Im gonna take my broom and sweep 
All of the dirt out on the street

You're a dirty, dirty man
Oh in so many, so many dirty ways
You're a dirty, dirty man
And you've been hidding your little dirt all over this here place
I know you have
Oh here's my chance baby to throw some mud in your face

Coz Im a good house keeper
Im gonna take my broom and sweep 
All of the dirt, yes I am, out on the street

Oh, Im cleaning outl my whole house
Fast as I can
Its time to make everything spick and span

You're a dirty, ooh you're a dirty man
You do me dirty for so many years, yes u did
You're a dirty, dirty man, yes u are
And Im tired of you and your woman and your dog too
You're a dirty man
You're a dirty man
Now get outta my house
Dont u never, never, never come back again
Dont u never
You're a dirty, dirty man

And Im done with your dirty ways


----------



## Shae (Sep 13, 2005)

*I Had a Dream by Joss Stone*

I had a dream last night
What a lovely dream it was
I dreamed we all were alright
Happy in a land of oz
Why did everybody laugh when I told them my dream?
I guess they all were so far from that kind of that scene
Feelin real mean

I heard a song last night
What a lovely song it was
I thought I'd hum it all night
Unforgettable because..

All of the players were playing together
And all of the heavies were as light as a feather
See, your love remember is a freeing of soul
But as I recall, the rest will just follow

I had a dream last night
What a lovely dream it was
I dreamed we all were alright
Happy in a land of oz
What a lovely dream it was
What a lovely dream it was

What a lovely dream it was


----------



## Shae (Sep 13, 2005)

*Right To Be Wrong by Joss Stone*

I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
I'm flesh and blood to the bone
I'm not made of stone
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down too long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
Got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

You're entitled to your opinion
But it's really my decision
I can't turn back I'm on a mission
If you care don't you dare blur my vision
Let me be all that I can be
Don't smother me with negativity
Whatever's out there waiting for me
I'm going to faced it willingly

I've got a right to be wrong
My mistakes will make me strong
I'm stepping out into the great unknown
I'm feeling wings though I've never flown
I've got a mind of my own
Flesh and blood to the bone
See, I'm not made of stone
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone

I've got a right to be wrong
I've been held down to long
I've got to break free
So I can finally breathe
I've got a right to be wrong
Got to sing my own song
I might be singing out of key 
But it sure feels good to me
I've got a right to be wrong
So just leave me alone


----------



## Shae (Sep 13, 2005)

*Snakes and Ladders by Joss Stone*

In the game of love
It takes all you got
Just to keep it moving up
Don't you wanna reach the top
But heaven seems such a crazy dream
If your heart has room for doubt 
You're neither in you're neither out

99 1/2 it just won't do
You gotta give me all of you
Not asking too much of a heart that's true
So tell me...

[Chorus]
What's the name of the game that we are playing
But whenever I think that we are winning
Then you roll the dice take a slide
Right back to the one from 99

Is it gonna go on like this forever
Are we gonna to take that last step together
Going round and round and up and down
Feels just like snakes and ladders

Baby don't it feel like a carousel
Where all the world is rushing by
But when it stops you realize 
That you're right back where you started at
I need a little more than that
It time for us to face the facts

Whether to be or not to be 
That is the question so it seems
We're going nowhere in between
So tell me...

[Chorus]

Don't wanna play this game anymore
I gotta know right now for sure
What am I giving my heart for
Baby I need a little more
Don't leave me hanging on a string
Now that I gave you everything

Not when I play to win
Snakes and ladders

[Chorus (2x)]

(Lalalalalala
Lalalalalalalalala)


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

Everyday, well it???s the same
That bong that???s on the table starts to call
My name
I take a hit and zone out again
I???ll be paranoid and hungry by a quarter to ten

I???m driving down to the barrio
Going 15 miles an hour cause I???m already stoned
Give the guy a twenty and wait in the car
He tosses me a baggie then he runs real far
I take a hit but it smells like a clove
Oh fuck I got a baggie of oregano
This ritual is destroying me
But I guess it could be worse
It could be methedrine

Mota - The Offsrping


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)

*RV*

Backside melts into the sofa
My world my TV and my food
Besides listening to my belly gurgle
There ain't much else to do
Yeah, I sweat a lot... (_ooph... oh... shit)_
Pants fall down everytime I bend over
& my feet itch
Yeah - I married a scarecrow

I hate you
Talkin' to myself
Everybody's staring at me
I'm only bleedin'

Someone taps me on the shoulder every 5 minutes
Nobody speaks English anymore
Would anybody tell me if I was getting... stupider?

I hate you
Talkin' to myself
You don't feel it after awhile
You take the beating

I'm a swingin' guy
Throw a belt over the shower curtain rod
A-a-and swing---
Toss me inside a hefty
And put me in the ground

A drink needs me
I don't
I ain't about to guzzle no tears
So kiss my ass
Newscasters, cockroaches, and desserts

I hate you
Talking to myself
Everbody's staring at me
I'm only bleeding

Where are the kids?
Maybe they're pregnant
or on drugs, or welfare
top of the world, the honor roll, on parole
The dodgers, backs of milk cartons,
On stakes in the middle of cornfields
On covers of future history books, old lady's mantles
Walkin' on water, nailed on crosses

I think it's time I had a talk with my kids
I'll just tell 'em what my daddy told me...

"YOU AIN'T NEVER GONNA AMOUNT TO NOTHIN"


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Don't Lie by The Black Eyed Peas*

Hey, baby my nose is getting big
I noticed it be growing when I been telling them fibs
Now you say your trust's getting weaker
Probably coz my lies just started getting deeper
And the reason for my confession is that I learn my lesson
And I really think you ought to know the truth
Because I lied and I cheated and I lied a little more
But after I did it I don't know what I did it for
I admit that I have been a little immature
Fucking with your heart like I was the predator
In my book of lies I was the editor
And the author
I forged my signature
And now I apologise for what I did to you
Cos what you did to me I did to you

[FERGIE]
No,no, no, no baby, no, no, no, no don't lie
No, no, no, no, yeah, you know, know, know, know, you gotta try
What you gonna do when it all comes out
When I really see you & what you're all about

No, no, no baby, no, no, no, no don't lie
Yeah, you know, you know, you know, you know, you know, you gotta try

[APL]
She said I'm leaving
Cos she can't take the pain
It's hard to continue this love it ain't the same
Can't forget the things that I've done inside her brain
Too many lies committed too many games
She feeling like a fool getting on the last train
Trying to maintain but the feeling won't change
I'm sorry for the things that I've done and what I became
Caught up in living my life in the fast lane
Blinded by lights, cameras, you know the fame
I don't know the reason why I did these things

[APL and FERGIE]
And I lie and I lie and I lie and I lie
And now our emotions are drained
Cos I lie and I lie and a little lie lie
And now your emotions are drained

[FERGIE]
No, no, no, no baby, no, no, no, no don't lie (no, don't you lie)
No, no, no, no, yeah, you know, know, know, know, you gotta try (got to try, got to try)
What you gonna do when it all comes out (what you gonna do baby)
When I really see you & what you're all about
Nonono babe, no, no, no, no don't lie
Because you know, you know, you know, you know, you know, gotta try

Ooh ooh ooh, ooh ooh ooh ooh 
Ba da ba da ba da ba da badabada

[TABOO]
Yo, I'm lying to my girl
Even though I love her
And she all in my world
I give her all my attention and diamonds & pearls
She's the one who makes me feel on top of the world
Still I lie to my girl, I do it

[APL and FERGIE]
And I lie and I lie and I lie till there's no turning back
I don't know why, (and I lie and I lie till I don't know who I am)


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Pump It by The Black Eyed Peas*

Hut, hut, haaaa
Pump it 
Hut hut haaaa
And pump it (louder) [4x]
Turn up the radio
Blast your stereo riiiight
You wanna hate on us (who)
You be envious (who)
And I know why they hating on us (why)
Cause thats so fabulous (what)
I???ma be real on us (c'mon), nobody got nothing on us (no)
Girls be all on us, from London back down to the US (s, s) 
We rockin' this (contagious), monkey business (outrageous)
Just confess- your girl admits that we the shit 
F-R-E-S-H we fresh, D-E-F, that???s right we def, rock 
We definite, B-E-P we reppin' it, so

[Chorus]
Turn it up (turn it up) [3x]
Come on baby just
Pump it (louder) [6x]
And say, oh oh oh oh 
Say, oh oh oh oh
Yo yo, Turn up the radio 
Blast your stereo riiiight now 
This joint is fizzling, it???s sizzling, riiiight

Ya check this out right here:
Dude wanna hate on us (dude)
Dude need to ease on up (dude)
Dude wanna act on up
But dude get shut like flavor, shut down
Chick say she ain???t down
But chick backstage when we in town (ha)
She like man on drunk (who)
She wanna hit n' run(err)
Yeah, that???s the speed, that???s who we do, that???s who we be 
B-L-A-C-K E-Y-E-D P to the E, then the A to the S
When we play you shake your ass 
Shake it, shake it, shake it girl 
Make sure you don???t break it, girl, ???kuz we gonna 

[Chorus]

Damn, (damn) [5x]

Apl.De.Ap from Philippines
Live and direct, rockin' the scene 
Break it on down for the B-boys and B-girls waiting to do they thing
Pump it, louder come on, don???t stop, and keep it going
Do it, let???s get it on, move it
Come on, baby, do it

(hut)La da dee da da dee die,
On the ster-e-ere-ere-ere-o.
Let the speakers blow your mind (Blow my mind baby.)
Just let it go, let it go, here we go.
La da dee da da dee die,
On the radi-adi-adi-adi-o.
The system's gonna feel so Fi-e-i-e-i-e-i-e-i-ine!

[Chorus]


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Don't Phunk With My Heart by The Black Eyed Peas*

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 
(Yeah) 
No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 
I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 

Girl, you know you got me, got me 
With your pistol shot me, shot me 
And I'm here helplessly 
In love and nothing can stop me 
You can't stop me cause once I start it 
Can't return me cause once you bought it 
I'm coming baby, don???t got it (don???t make me wait) 
So let???s be about it 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Baby, have some trustin', trustin'
When I come in lustin', lustin'
Cause I bring you that comfort 
I ain???t only here cause I want ya body 
I want your mind too 
Interestin???s what I find you 
And I'm interested in the long haul 
Come on girl (yee-haw) 

(come on) 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 
I wonder if I take you home 
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Girl, you had me, once you kissed me 
My love for you is not iffy 
I always want you with me 
I'll play Bobby and you???ll play Whitney
If you smoke, I'll smoke too 
That???s how much I'm in love with you 
Crazy is what crazy do 
Crazy in love, I'm a crazy fool 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Why are you so insecure 
When you got passion and love her
You always claimin??? I'm a cheater 
Think I'd up and go leave ya 
For another señorita 
You forgot that I need ya 
You must???ve caught amnesia 
That???s why you don???t believe 

(uh, yeah, check it out) 

Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby 
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 
Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby 
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 

Baby girl, you make me feel
You know you make me feel so real
I love you more than sex appeal 
(Cause you???re) 
That-tha, that tha, that-tha, that girl [5x] 

[overlapping]
No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart [2x]
That-tha, that tha, that-tha, that girl [2x] 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) [4x]

Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 
Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby


----------



## Shae (Sep 17, 2005)

*Don't Phunk With My Heart by The Black Eyed Peas*

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 
(Yeah) 
No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 
I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 

Girl, you know you got me, got me 
With your pistol shot me, shot me 
And I'm here helplessly 
In love and nothing can stop me 
You can't stop me cause once I start it 
Can't return me cause once you bought it 
I'm coming baby, don???t got it (don???t make me wait) 
So let???s be about it 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Baby, have some trustin', trustin'
When I come in lustin', lustin'
Cause I bring you that comfort 
I ain???t only here cause I want ya body 
I want your mind too 
Interestin???s what I find you 
And I'm interested in the long haul 
Come on girl (yee-haw) 

(come on) 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 
I wonder if I take you home 
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Girl, you had me, once you kissed me 
My love for you is not iffy 
I always want you with me 
I'll play Bobby and you???ll play Whitney
If you smoke, I'll smoke too 
That???s how much I'm in love with you 
Crazy is what crazy do 
Crazy in love, I'm a crazy fool 

No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart 

Why are you so insecure 
When you got passion and love her
You always claimin??? I'm a cheater 
Think I'd up and go leave ya 
For another señorita 
You forgot that I need ya 
You must???ve caught amnesia 
That???s why you don???t believe 

(uh, yeah, check it out) 

Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby 
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 
Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby 
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 

Baby girl, you make me feel
You know you make me feel so real
I love you more than sex appeal 
(Cause you???re) 
That-tha, that tha, that-tha, that girl [5x] 

[overlapping]
No, no, no, no, don???t phunk with my heart [2x]
That-tha, that tha, that-tha, that girl [2x] 

I wonder if I take you home
Would you still be in love, baby (in love, baby) [4x]

Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby 
Don???t you worry ???bout a thing, baby
Cause you know you got me by a string, baby


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2005)

*Cashout - Fugazi*

 on the morning of the first eviction 
  they carried out the wishes of the landlord and his son 
  furniture's out on the sidewalk next to the family that little piggie went to market, 
  so they're kicking out everyone 
  talking about process and desmissal 
 forced removal of the people 
  on the corner shelter and location 
  everybody wants somewhere 
  the elected are such willing partners 
  look who's buying all their tickets to the game 
  development wants, development gets 
  it's official  development wants this neighborhood 
 gone so the city just wants the same talking about process and dismissal forced removal of the people on the corner shelter and location everybody wants somewhere everybody wants somewhere

*Wonder how much of this will be goin down in NOLA.*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

*LOST IN HOLLYWOOD*

I'll wait here,
You're crazy,
Those viscious streets are filled with strays,
You should have never gone to Hollywood.

They find you,
Two time you,
Say your the best they've ever seen,
You should have never trusted Hollywood.

I wrote you,
And told you,
You were the biggest fish out here,
You should have never gone to Hollywood.

They take you,
And make you,
They look at you in disgusting ways,
You should never trusted Hollywood.

I was standing on the wall,
Feeling ten feet tall,
All you maggots smoking fags on Santa Monica Boulevard,
This is my front page,
This is my new age,
All you bitches put your hands in the air and wave them like you just don't care


----------



## Skate67 (Sep 18, 2005)

HEYYYYYYYYY YEAH BARK AT THE MOON


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

_*JUST A MAN*  (some lyrics repeat, this is one that should be heard) -  _
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font] 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sky is clear tonight
Sky is clear tomorrow
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A star is out
I reach for one to sparkle in my hand
A star is out
I will not touch you I am and just a man
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sky is clear tonight
Sky is clear tomorrow
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-And every night I shut my eyes
So I don't have to see the light
Shining so bright
I'll dream about a cloudy sky,
A cloudy sky
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Man was born to love-
Though often he has sought
Like Icarus, to fly to high
And far too lonely then he ought
To kill the sun of east and west
And hold the world as his behest
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]To hold the terrible power
To whom only gods are blessed-
But me, I am just a man"
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]--And every night I shut my eyes
So I don't have to see the light
Shining so bright
I'll dream about a cloudy sky,
A cloudy sky
[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And every night I shut my eyes
But now I've got them open wide
You've fallen into my hands
And now you're burning me
And now you're burning me

[/font]


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

I view the world from a broken window
Seeking shelter from the things I see
I stay inside and avoid the freakshow
and create my own reality
and here I stand.

- Here I Stand by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)​


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

No gravity,
I need to fly.
Prosperaty,
I need to thrive.
Where the ocean ends,
our faith is where it all begins.

Its a matter of faith.
You could be the one in a million.

-Matter of Faith by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)(Archangel might like this one.  )​


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm lying to myself about where I need to be. 
Seeming so insane.
Running around in circles till my feet would bleed,
I guess I love the pain.

Don't wanna be your star.
Don't wanna be your god.
We came together 
cause you see it too.
I'll never looked away
cause the sun is in my face.
The best part of me is in the music
I give to you.

- I Give to You by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)​


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

I missed the way it used to be,
when everything was beautyfull
and you were there when I was shot.
I missed the way it used to be
where anything was possible,
now all there was is dead and gone.

- Used to Be by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)​


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

See me
standing on the other side
and living
with a little more than my pride.
Don't need to question who I need to be
My future or my memories.
Cause I've cried 
the mountains of my life.

Reflecting those days gone by...

cause you are summer of my life.
The leaves are turning beautyfull
but they are dieing anyway. 
You are the summer of my life.
What we had seemed so long ago
and so far away.

- Summer by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)​


----------



## Shae (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't need nobody.
Love was uninvited.
I'm just sick of all this fighting
and trying so hard to say the right things.
And I just blead inside,
trying to be somebody
 and I was sick and undecided
trying so hard to hide it.

I breathe her,
leave this world of grace
and see her
saving me with grace.
I breathe her,
I'm incomplete without her.
And see her,
to see her smile makes it allright.

- Breathe by The Duke (Rich Ward from Fozzy)​


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

Throw me to the wolves 
Because there's order in the pack
Throw me to the sky 
Because I know I'm coming back

Easily - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

Even if you have
Even if you need
I don't mean to stare
We don't have to breed
We can plant a house
We can build a tree
I don't even care
We could have all three

Breed - Nirvana


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

Hell is worth all that, natural habitat
Just a rhyme without a reason
Neverending maze, drift on numbered days
No your life is out of season

I will occupy
I will help you die
I will run through you
Now I rule you too

Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

No more maybes, your babies' got rabies
Sitting on a ball, in the middle of the Andes
If only I could be as cool as you

Body and soul, I'm a freak, I'm a freak
Body and soul, I'm a freak, I'm a freak

Freak - Silverchair


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

The waitress is practising politics
As the businessmen slowly get stoned
They're sharing a drink called loneliness
But it's better than drinking alone

Billy Joel - Piano Man


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

*Melt by Rascal Flatts*

When you light those candles 
Up there on that mantle, setting the mood 
Well, I just lie there staring 
Silently preparing to love on you 
Well, I can feel the heat from across the room 
Ain???t it wild what a little flame can make you wanna do 

Chorus 
I melt every time you look at me that way 
It never fails, anytime, any place 
This burn in me is the coolest thing I???ve ever felt 
I melt 

Don???t know how you do it 
I love the way I lose it, every time 
What???s even better 
Is knowing that forever you???re all mine 
The closer you get, the more my body aches 
One little stare from you is all it takes 

(Repeat Chorus Twice) 

Every time you look at me that way 
I melt, I melt


----------



## Shae (Sep 21, 2005)

*These Days by Rascal Flatts*

Hey baby, is that you? 
Wow, your hair got so long
Yeah, yeah, I love it, I really do
'Norma Jean', ain't that the song
We'd sing in the car
Drivin' downtown, top down
Making the rounds
Checking out the bands on Doheeney Avenue

Yeah, life throws you curves
But you learned to swerve
Me I swung and I missed
And the next thing ya know
I'm reminiscin' dreaming old dreams
Wishing on wishes
Like you would be back again

I wake up and tear drops
They fall down like rain
I put on that old song we danced to and then
I head off to my job
Guess not much has changed

Punch the clock
Head for home
Check the phone, just incase
Go to bed
Dream of you
That's what I'm doing these days

Someone told me after college
You ran off to Vegas
You married a rodeo cowboy
Wow, that ain't the girl I knew
Me I've been a few places
Mostly here and there once or twice
Still sortin' out life, but I'm doing alright
Yeah, it's good to see you too

Hey girl, you're late
And those planes, they don't wait
But if you ever come back around
To this sleepy old town
Promise you'll stop in
To see an old friend
And until then...

I wake up and tear drops
They fall down like rain
I put on that old song we danced to and then
I head off to my job
Guess not much has changed

Punch the clock
Head for home
Check the phone, just incase
Go to bed
Dream of you
That's what I'm doing these

I wake up and tear drops
They fall down like rain
I put on that old song we danced to and then

I wake up and tear drops
They fall down like rain
I put on that old song we danced to and then

I wake up and tear drops
They fall down like rain
I put on that old song we danced to and then


----------



## maniclion (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey, look out for my glass up there, man!
  That???s my drink, man, that???s my drink, alright...
  Make it a double, or eh...
  Somebody has to sing
  Some body will sing? 
  Somebody will sing, right? 
  (I don???t know!)

  Y???all pass me that bottle,
  And I???ll sing you all a real song
  Yeah!
  Let me get my key, ahum!

  Well, I???m looking through harlem
  My stomach squeal just a little more
  A stagecouch full of feathers and footprints,
  Pulls up to my soap¨box door
  Now a lady with a pearl¨handled necktie
  Tied to the driver???s fence
  Breathes in my face,
  Bourbon and coke possessed words
  "haven???t I seen you somewhere in hell,
  Or was it just an accident?"???
  (you know how I felt then, and so

  Before I could ask ???was it the east or west side? ???
  My feet they howled in pain
  The wheels of a bandwagon cut very deep,
  But not as deep in my mind as the rain
  And as they pulled away I could see her words
  Stagger and fall on my muddy tent
  Well I picked them up, brushed them off,
  To see what they say,
  And you wouldn???t believe:
  `come around to my room, with the tooth in the middle,
  And bring along the bottle and a president???

  And eh sometimes it???s not so easy, baby
  Especially when your only friend,
  Talks, sees, looks and feels like you,
  And you do just the same as him
  (gets very lonely up this road, baby)
  (yeah, hmmm, yeah)
  (got more to say!)

  Well I???m riding through la (huh),
  On a bicycle built for fools
  And I seen one of my old buddies
  And he say, ???you don???t look the way you usually do???
  I say, ???well, some people look like a coin-box???
  He say, ???look like you ain???t got no coins to spare???
  And I laid back and I thought to myself, and I said this:
  I just picked up my pride from underneath the pay phone,
  And combed this breath right out of my hair
  And sometimes it???s not so easy
  Especially when your only friend
  Talk, sees, looks and feels like you,
  And you do just the same as him

  Just got out of a scandinavian jail,
  And I???m on my way straight home to you
  But I feel so dizzy I take a quick look in the mirror,
  To make sure my friend???s here with me too
  And you know good well I don???t drink coffee,
  So you fill my cup full of sand
  And the frozen tea leaves on the bottom
  Sharing lipstick around the broken edge
  And my coat that you let your dog lay by the fire on
  And your cat he attacked me from his pill¨box ledge
  And I thought you were my friend too
  Man, my shadow comes in line before you
  I???m finding out that it???s eh not so easy
  Specially when your only friend
  Talks, looks, sees and feels like you,
  And you do the same just like him

  (lord it???s so lonely here, hmmm, yeah)
  Yeah!
  (pass me that bottle over there...)
  Yeah, yeah, okay...


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Yes*

Starship Trooper
I. Life Seeker


Sister Bluebird flying high above,
Shine your wings forward to the sun.
Hide the myst'ries of life on your way.
Though you've seen them, please don't say a word.
What you don't know, I have never heard.

Starship Trooper, go sailing on by,
Catch my soul, catch the very light.
Hide the moment from my eager eye.
Though you've seen them, please don't tell a soul.
What you can't see, can't be very whole.

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
The setting up of other roads, to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughter that,
Knew the knowledge of the land, that spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways.

Mother life, hold firmly on to me.
Catch my knowledge higher than the day.
Lose as much as only you can show.
Though you've seen them, please don't say a word.
What I don't know, I have never shared.

II. Disillusion

Loneliness is a pow'r that we possess to give or take away forever.
All I know can be shown by your acceptance of the facts there shown before you.
Take what I say in a diff'rent way and it's easy to say
that this is all confusion.
As I see a new day in me, I can also show it you and you may follow.

Speak to me of summer, long winters longer than time can remember,
The setting up of other roads, to travel on in old accustomed ways.
I still remember the talks by the water, the proud sons and daughter that,
Knew the knowledge of the land, spoke to me in sweet accustomed ways.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Heaven And Hell *

Sing me a song, you're a singer
Do me a wrong, you're a bringer of evil
The Devil is never a maker
The less that you give, you're a taker

So it's on and on and on, it's Heaven and Hell,
Oh well, yeah um

The lover of life's not a sinner
The ending is just a beginner
The closer you get to the meaning
The sooner you know that you're dreaming

So it's on and on and on, oh it's on and on and on
It goes on and on and on, Heaven and Hell
I can tell, fool fool

(Ahhhhh-ah, ahhhhh-ah)
Oh-oh oohh-oohh
(Ahhhhhhhhh-ah)
Yeah yeah yeah-death

Well if it seems to be real, it's illusion
For every moment of truth, there's confusion in life
Love can be seen as the answer, but nobody bleeds for the dancer

And it's on and on, on and on and on...
(Ahhh-ah, ahhhhhhhhh-ah)

They say that life's a carousel
Spinning fast, you gotta ride it well
The world is full of Kings and Queens
Who blind your eyes and steal your dreams
It's Heaven and Hell, oh well

And they'll tell you black is really white
The moon is just the sun at night
And when you walk in golden halls
You get to keep the gold that falls
It's Heaven and Hell, noh no
Fool fool, you got to bleed for the dancer
Fool fool, look for the answer
Fool, fool, fool


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Over and Over* 

Sometimes I feel like I'm dyin' at dawn
And sometimes I'm warm as fire
But lately I feel like I'm just gonna rain
And it goes over and over, and over again, yeah yeah

Too many flames, with too much to burn
And life's only made of paper
Oh how I need to be free of this pain
Watch it goes over and over, and over and over again

Ohhoh and sometimes I cry for the lost and alone
And for their dreams that will all be ashes
But lately I feel like I'm just gonna reign
And it goes over and over, and over and over again

Over and over, and over again
Over and over again
Over and over, and over again
Over and over again


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Sweet Lea*f 

Alright Now!
Won't you listen?

When I first met you, didn't realize,
I can't forget you or your surprise
You introduced me to my mind
And left me (watching/wanting) you and your kind. Oh yeah

I love you. Oh, you know it.

My life was empty, forever on a down,
Until you took me, showed me around
My life is free now, my life is (clear / hemp)
I love you sweet leaf though you can't hear
Oh yeah

Come on now - try it out!

Straight people don't know what you're about,
They put you down and shut you out
You gave to me a new belief,
And soon the world will love you, sweet leaf
Oh yeah baby

Come on now! Oh yeah!
Try me out baby!
Alright! Oh yeah-ah!
I want you part of this sweet leaf!
Oh yeah!
Alright, yeah, yeah, yeah, oh try me out
I love ya sweet leaf, oh


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

*Solitude *

My name it means nothing
My fortune is less
My future is shrouded in dark wilderness
Sunshine is far away, clouds linger on,
Everything I possess, now they are gone,
they are gone, they are gone

Oh where can I go to and what can I do?
Nothing can please me only thoughts are of you
You just laughed when I begged you to stay
I've not stopped crying since you went away,
you went away, you went away

The world is a lonely place you're on your own
Guess I will go home sit down and moan
Crying and thinking is all that I do,
Memories I have remind me of you,
of you, of you


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

Dream Girl by Dave Matthews Band

*I would dig a hole all the way to China
Unless of course I was there
then I???d dig my way home
If by diggin??? I could steal 
the wind from the sails 
of the greedy men who ruled the world

Still you???re my best friend
And after a good, good drunk
You and me wake up and make love after a deep sleep
Where I was Dreamin???, I was Dreamin??? 
Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl

I was feelin??? like a creep
As I watched you asleep
Face down in the grass,
in the park, in the middle
of a hot afternoon
Your top was untied
And I thought how nice
It???d be to follow the sweat down your spine

You???re like my best friend

You and me wake up and make love after a deep sleep
Where I was Dreamin???, I was Dreamin??? 
Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl

Caught by a wave
my back to the ocean 
it knocks me off my feet and
just as I find my footing
here you come again
Dreamgirl, aww Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl, Dreamgirl

(Scat???.trails off)

*Deep in, Deep in
Deep in, Deep in
Deep in*


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

I Did It by Dave Matthews Band

*I???m mixing up a bunch of magic stuff
A magic mushroom cloud of care
A potion that'll rock, the boat will rock
And make a bomb of love and blow it up

I did it
Do you think I???ve gone too far?
I did it
Guilty as charged
I did it
It was me right or wrong
I did it
Yeah

I never did a single thing that did a single thing
To change the ugly ways of the world
I didn???t know it felt so right inside
I didn???t know it all
I opened up the curtains
I heard sirens there, the lights flash and crawl
But I did it justice
I just did it for the buzz, oh

It???s a nickel or a dime for what I???ve done
The truth is that I don???t really care
For such a lovely crime I???ll do the time
You better lock me up I???ll do it again

I did it
Do you think I???ve gone too far?
I did it
Guilty as charged
I did it
It was me right or wrong
I did it
Yeah

I never did a single thing that did a single thing
To change the ugly ways of the world
I didn???t know it felt so right inside
I didn???t know it all
I open up the curtains
I heard sirens there, the lights flash and crawl
But I did it justice
I just did it for us all, you know

All you people are the skewers of our dreams
Like the cat that collared me:

Oh, what I gotta say to you
You got love
Don???t turn it down
Turn it loud
Let it build
We got a long way to go
But you, ya gotta start somewhere

Go door to door
Spread the love you got
You got the love
You get what you want
Does it matter where you get it from?
I for one
Don???t turn my cheek for anyone
Unturn your cheek to give your love
Love to grow

I did it
Do you think I???ve gone too far?
I did it
Guilty as charged
I did it
It was me right or wrong
I did it
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I did it
I told you, I told you I did
I did it
Guilty as charged
I did it
I told you, I told you I did
I did it
Yeah

I never did a single thing that did a single thing
To change the ugly ways of the world
I didn???t know it felt so right inside
I didn???t know it all
I open up the curtains
I heard sirens there, the lights flash and crawl
But I did it justice
I swear I did it for us all, you know*


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

Red Light Special by TLC

*Pssssttt
Hey hey
Yeah it???s me again
But uh on this one
I really really want you
To check me out
I have a little special thang goin??? on
All y???all might not be able to get with this
But uh those who can (yeah)
You know what it is
Could guess who I be (yeah)
And she be just like me (uh huh)

Take a good look at it
Look at it now
Might be the last time you???ll
Have a go round
I???ll let you touch it if you???d
Like to go down
I???ll let you go further
If you take the southern route
Don???t go too fast
Don???t go too slow
You???ve got to let your body flow
I like ???em attentive
And I like ???em in control

Chorus:
Baby it???s yours
All yours
If you want it tonight
I???ll give you the red light special
All through the night
Baby it???s yours
All yours
If you want it tonight
Just come through my door
Take off my clothes
And turn on the red light

I know that you want me I can
See it in your eyes
You might as well be honest ???cause the
Body never lies
Tell me your secrets and i???ll
I???ll tell you mine
I???m feelin??? quite sexy
And I want you for tonight
If I move too fast just let me know
???cause it means you move too slow
I like some excitement
And I like a man that goes

Chorus

If you want me
Let me know it
I???ll make time but
You???ve got to show it
If you need me
I want to see
But don???t mistake me
I don???t want you down on your knees
I need someone a real man
I need someone who understands
I???m a woman a real woman
I know just what I want
I know just who I am

Right about now
You should let me into your mind
A little deeper
And if I???m not there yet
Deeper (ha)
You may say
Who may this be
But it???s okay cuz it???s me
Who is she
Anything your mind can see

Chorus

I???ll give you the red light special
All through the night
Baby it???s yours
If you want it tonight
Just come through my door
Take off my clothes
And turn on the red light

I???ll give you the red light special

Come through my door
Take off my clothes
And turn on the red light*


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

Right Now by John Cena

*[John Cena]
Yeah
You can't help but feel it
Can't help but feel this one
Uh-huh uh yeah

Excuse me for a minute while I lighten the mood
Just clap with me like the lightning do, yeah
A bit of soul food that you be bitin into
And if you feel me then I'm writin for you, uh-huh
Right now put another coat of wax on the ride
For a minute put the beef and the gats to the side
Cause this track's got a vibe to chill to
Enjoy life for 5 minutes, man it's not gon' kill you
It's okay to be hard and stay true man
But at the end of the day, we all hu-man
This one's for you, the ones that you close to
Show some love, it's what you supposed to
Right now, forget the ends and the Benz
Pop a cold one, man toast it wit'cha real friends
Call your folks, tell 'em you tight now
Cause everything lookin pretty good right now

[Chorus - sped up vocal sample]

[Tha Trademarc]
Right now baby, we all gon' ride
So place those things on your hips or side
The soul vibe gon' change, give way with fame
But sometimes the moral change or stay the same
Relax baby, right now you here
And sit back baby, with a round of beer
And cheer to those friends who crowded near
For those passed on in spirit they there
It's gon' be what it must, break bread wit'cha crew
If you got kids take the crust
It's all love baby, tell your girl she's strong
And whisper in her ear after dinner it's on
And take it slow baby, cause everything real
When you at family dinner y'all enjoy that meal
Thank God that you healthy and you keepin it tight
And keep your dreams lighthearted when you sleepin at night

[Chorus - sped up vocal sample]

[John Cena]
Yeah - and right now I'm showin love to my brothers and my old man
To my girl, "Let's Get it On" like the slow jam
To everybody that I'm runnin down the road with
Y'all my family, I know that you know this
Fox, Rock, B's and Chaos
Y'all growin up with me man, true to life players
Grandma or grandpa watchin up above
Trademarc you my heart cousin, nothin but love

[Tha Trademarc]
Thanks momma, for all that you was
You a strongarm lady baby crazy with love
My sister raised me, those are the facts
And taught me how to rebuild when the order collapsed
And right now I'm blessed no stress no less
And thanks hip-hop for givin me back focus, huh
Yeah John, what can I say?
It's all love from day one, you showed me the way

[Chorus - sped up vocal sample]*


----------



## Shae (Oct 1, 2005)

Some music I found by The Duke (Rich Ward of Fozzy).

Here I Stand 
Used To Be 
I Give To You


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2005)

Getting edgy, all the time
Someones around me, just a step behind
It's kinda scary, the shape I'm in
The walls are shaking and they're closing
Too fast, or a bit too slow
I'm paranoid of people and it's starting to show
One guy, that I can't shake
Over my shoulder is a big mistake

Gotta Get Away - The Offspring


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 3, 2005)

Its an uplifting song... 


Long ago 
Just like the hearse you die to get in again 
We are so far from you 

Burning on just like a match you strike to incinerate 
The lives of everyone you know 
And what's the worst you take (worst you take)
from every heart you break (heart you break)
And like the blade you stain (blade you stain)
Well I've been holding on tonight

[Chorus]
What's the worst that I can say?
Things are better if I stay 
So long and goodnight 
So long and goodnight 

Came a time 
When every star fall brought you to tears again 
We are the very hurt you sold 
And what's the worst you take (worst you take)
from every heart you break (heart you break)
And like the blade you stain (blade you stain)
Well I've been holding on tonight 

[Chorus]
What's the worst that I can say? 
Things are better if I stay 
So long and goodnight 
So long and goodnight 
And if you carry on this way 
Things are better if I stay 
So long and goodnight 
So long and goodnight 

Can you hear me? 
Are you near me? 
Can we pretend to leave and then
We'll meet again
When both our cars collide?

[Chorus]
What's the worst that I can say? 
Things are better if I stay 
So long and goodnight 
So long and goodnight 
And if you carry on this way 
Things are better if I stay 
So long and goodnight 
So long and goodnight


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

*I Don't Care by Ricky Martin, Amerie, and Fat Joe*

[Ricky] 
I don???t care, I just wanna be yours 
I know I told you I???d 
Never love you the way that I did again 
After all that you did to me 
But I got to say 

I don???t care, I just wanna be yours 
And I am tryin??? everything in my power 
To never ever say 
Please come back to me 
But I got to say 

You promised me 
We???d always be 
You???d never let me go 
You took the ring and all the things 
that came with being my girl 

A tragedy as I walked through that door 
He had your feet up over the seat 
All I heard was screaming 

It was like a movie 
Too real to me 
That just can???t be my bride to be... No! 
I was shocked as could be 
never thinkin??? one day 
I???d take this blow blow blow 
I was startin??? to feel like 
I should kill everything that was moving....Whoa! 
I???ve never been in hell like this 
Somebody wake me up 

Chorus 
I don???t care, I just wanna be yours 
I know I told you I???d 
Never love you the way that I did again 
After all that you did to me 
But I got to say 

I don???t care, I just wanna to be yours and 
I am tryin??? everything in my power 
To never ever say 
Please come back to me 
But I got to say 

The crazy part was that he 
just kept going 
???cause she was the only one 
that had noticed me 
Staring into the eyes 
That I will one day call my babe 
How could I???ve fallen so in love 
With someone I???d known for years 
And not even know that 
She???d be the one 
To reveal my worst my fears 

It was like a movie 
Too real to me 
That just can???t be my bride to be... No! 
I was shocked as could be 
never thinkin??? one day 
I???d take this blow blow blow 
I was startin??? to feel like 
I should kill everything that was moving....Whoa! 
I???ve never been in hell like this 
Somebody wake me up 
Chorus 
I don???t care, I just wanna be yours 
I know I told you I???d 
Never love you the way that I did again 
After all that you did to me 
But I got to say 

I don???t care, I just wanna be yours and 
I am trying everything in my power 
To never ever say 
Please come back to me 
But I got to say 

[Amerie] 
I didn't mean to do 
All those things to you 
Tell me what to do to make it up to you 
I???ll do everything, anything that you want me to. 

I didn't mean to do, oh 
All those things to you 
Tell me what to do, oh, to make it up to you 
I???ll do everything, anything that you want me to 

[Fat Joe] 
Should I leave, should I go, should I break apart 
My mama said you would break my heart 
I can???t believe you were sleazing, you???re a slut, a ho 
now you wanna have a change of heart ??? Damn! 

Who'd have thought 
That you would deceive me 
Love of my life 
And my queen like Evie 
And you didn???t even tell me you leavin' 
I had to hear about it on Escandalo TV 

Now who's this man creeping in the back door 
While I???ll hit him with the fo fo fo 
I know you keep saying that you lovin??? me so 
But why the hell are you crushin' him for 

...god damn now 
I don???t care that's what Ricky says and 
If I catch him in this crib he'd be dead 
I don???t play that mami 
Now back to the 'jects you go 
I left your Reebok's by the front door..... kickboxing 

Chorus 
I don???t care, I just wanna be yours 
I know I told you I???d 
Never love you the way that I did again 
After all that you did to me 
But I got to say 

I don???t care, I just wanna be yours and 
I am tryin??? everything in my power 
To never ever say 
Please come back to me 
But I got to say 

[Amerie] 
Sorry baby 
didn???t mean to hurt you


----------



## Shae (Oct 5, 2005)

*La Tortura by Shakira and Alijandro Sanz*

[Sanz:]
Ay payita mia, guardate la poesia
Guardate la alegria pa'ti

[Shakira:]
No pido que todos los días sean de sol
No pido que todos los viernes sean de fiesta
Tampoco te pido que vuelvas rogando perdón
Si lloras con los ojos secos 
Y hablando de ella

Ay amor me duele tanto 

[Sanz:]
Me duele tanto

[Shakira:]
Que te fueras sin decir a dónde
Ay amor fue una tortura... 
Perderte

[Sanz:]
Yo sé que no he sido un santo 
Pero lo puedo arreglar, amor

[Shakira:]
No sólo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo

[Sanz:]
Sólo de errores se aprende 
Y hoy sé que es tuyo mi corazón

[Shakira:]
Mejor te guardas todo eso
A otro perro con ese hueso 
Y nos decimos adios

No puedo pedir que el invierno perdone a un rosal
No puedo pedir a los olmos que entreguen peras
No puedo pedirle lo eterno a un simple mortal
Y andar arrojando a los cerdos miles de perlas

[Sanz:]
Ay amor me duele tanto, me duele tanto
Que no creas más en mis promesas

[Shakira:]
Ay amor 

[Sanz:]
Es una tortura 

[Shakira:]
Perderte

[Sanz:]
Yo sé que no he sido un santo
Pero lo puedo arreglar, amor

[Shakira:]
No sólo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo

[Sanz:]
Sólo de errores se aprende 
Y hoy sé que es tuyo mi corazón

[Shakira:]
Mejor te guardas todo eso
A otro perro con ese hueso 
Y nos decimos adios

[Sanz:]
No te bajes, no te bajes
Oye negrita mira, no te rajes
De lunes a viernes tienes mi amor
Déjame el sábado a mi que es mejor
Oye mi negra no me castigues más
Porque allá afuera sin ti no tengo paz
Yo solo soy un hombre muy arrepentido
Soy como el ave que vuelve a su nido

Yo se que no he sido un santo
Es que no estoy echo de carton

[Shakira:]
No solo de pan vive el hombre
Y no de excusas vivo yo.

[Sanz:]
Solo de errores se aprende
Y hoy se que es tuyo mi corazón

[Shakira:]
AAaaay... AAaaay... AAaaay... Ay Ay
Ay todo lo que he hecho por tí
Fue una tortura perderte
Me duele tanto que sea así

Sigue llorando perdón
Yo ya no voy a llorar... por tí
...................................................................................................................
*(Same song in English)*
[ Sanz: ] 
Payita Ay mia, guardate poesia
Guardate alegria páti

[ Shakira: ] 
I do not request that every day they are of sun
I do not request that all Fridays are of celebration
I do not request to you either that you return requesting pardon
If you cry with the dry eyes
And speaking of her

Ay love hurts so much to me

[ Sanz: ] 
It hurts so much to me

[ Shakira: ] 
That you went without saying to where
Ay love was a torture...
Perderte

[ Sanz: ] 
I know that I have not been santo
But I can fix it, love

[ Shakira: ] 
Not only on bread the man lives
And not of excuses alive I

[ Sanz: ] 
Only of errors he learns himself
And today I know that it is yours my heart

[ Shakira: ] 
Better you keep all that
To another dog with that bone
And we say good bye

I cannot request that the winter pardons to a rosal
I cannot request to the elm trees that give pears
I cannot ask the eternal thing to him a simple mortal
And to walk throwing to pigs thousands of per them

[ Sanz: ] 
Ay love hurts so much to me, hurts so much to me
That you do not create more in my promises

[ Shakira: ] 
Ay love

[ Sanz: ] 
It is a torture

[ Shakira: ] 
Perderte

[ Sanz: ] 
I know that I have not been santo
But I can fix it, love

[ Shakira: ] 
Not only on bread the man lives
And not of excuses alive I

[ Sanz: ] 
Only of errors he learns himself
And today I know that it is yours my heart

[ Shakira: ] 
Better you keep all that
To another dog with that bone
And we say good bye

[ Sanz: ] 
You do not lower, you do not lower
It hears negrita watches, you do not crack
Of Monday through Friday you have my love
Déjame the Saturday to which is better
My Black hears you do not punish more to me
Because there outside without you I do not have peace
Single I am a very sorry man
I am like the bird that returns to its nest

I that I have not been santo
It is that I am not I throw of cardboard

[ Shakira: ] 
Nonsingle on bread the man lives
And not of excuses alive I.

[ Sanz: ] 
Single of errors he learns himself
And today that it is yours my heart

[ Shakira: ] 
AAaaay... AAaaay... AAaaay... Ay Ay
Ay everything what I have done by tí
Perderte was a torture
It hurts so much to me that is thus

It continues crying pardon
I no longer am going to cry... by tí


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2005)

Inside Us All--Creed

When I'm all alone
And no one else is there
Waiting by the phone
To remind me
I'm still here
When shadows paint the scenes
Where spotlights used to fall
And I'm left wondering
Is it really worth it all?
There's a peace inside us all
Let it be your friend
It will help you carry on In the end
There's a peace inside us all
Life can hold you down
When you're not looking up
Can't you hear the sound?
Hearts beating out loud
Although the names change
Inside we're all the same
Why can't we tear down these walls?
To show the scars we're covering
There's a peace
There's a peace inside us all
Let it be Oh, can't it be your friend?


----------



## Shae (Oct 14, 2005)

*Geri Halliwell - Mi Chico Latino lyrics*

Donde esta el hombre
con fuego en la sangre

Ive got a secret.I cannot keep it
Its just a wisper of a distant memory
Just a dream or so it seams
Take me back to the place id rather be

You left a fire in my eyes
That lightens up the darkest skies
Im giving up im letting go
I'll find my way so

[Chorus]
Take me back to my sweet lavida
Find my love my dolce vita
Show me where i need to go
Donde esta mi chico latino
La la la la
Ay-y-y-ay
La la la

Stolen moments time has broken
My eyes ares open to this life-long mistery
And so i'll go with what i know
Take my chances and run with destiny

Now there's fire in my eyes
I'll break away and say goodbye
Im free to be im letting go
I'll find my way so

[Repeat chorus]

Ay-y-y
Que sueno, dolce y pequeno
Yo no se yo no se
Pero no es un cuento
Mi corazon con tormento
Chico latino te quiero y simplemente deseo
Yo lo se el camino
Es un sueno latino

[Repeat chorus]

(Take me back to my sweet lavida)
Take me back
Find my find my find mylove my dolce vita
Show me where i need to go
Donde esta mi chico latino


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 14, 2005)

I smell of death I reek of hate 
  I will live forever 
  Lost child, pain of death 
  Bleeding screams of silence 
  In my veins your eternity 
  I'll kill you and your dreams tonight 
  Begin new life 
  Bleed your death upon me 
  Let your Bloodline feed my youth


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't waste your touch, you won't feel anything
Or were you sent to save me?
I've thought too much, you won't find anything...
Worthy of redeeming

To... break down, and cease all feeling
Burn now, what once was breathing
Reach out, and you may take my heart away

Imperfect cry, and scream in ecstasy
So what befalls the flawless?
Look what I've built, it shines so beautifully
Now watch as it destroys me

To... break down, and cease all feeling
Burn now, what once was breathing
Reach out, and you may take my heart away

Break down, and cease all feeling
Burn now, what once was breathing
Reach out, and you may take my heart away

I left it all behind, and never said goodbye
I left it all behind, and never said goodbye
I left it all behind, and never said goodbye
I left it all to die

I saw its birth, I watched it grow
I felt it change me
I took the life, I ate it slow
Now it consumes me

I... break down, and cease all feeling
Burn now, what once was breathing
Reach out, and you may take my heart away

Break down, and cease all feeling
Burn now, what once was breathing
Reach out, and you may take my heart away
... Heart away


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2005)

*U2 LYRICS

 "When Love Comes To Town"

 I was a sailor, I was lost at sea
 I was under the waves 
 Before love rescued me
 I was a fighter, I could turn on a thread
 Now I stand accused of the things I've said

 Love comes to town I'm gonna jump that train
 When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
 Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
 But I did what I did before love came to town

 I used to make love under a red sunset
 I was making promises I was soon to forget
 She was pale as the lace of her wedding gown
 But I left her standing before love came to town

 I ran into a juke joint when I heard a guitar scream
 The notes were turning blue, I was dazing in a dream
 As the music played I saw my life turn around
 That was the day before love came to town

 When love comes to town I'm gonna jump that train
 When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
 Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
 But I did what I did before love came to town

[Repeat Chorus]

 I was there when they crucified my Lord
 I held the scabbard when the soldier drew his sword
 I threw the dice when they pierced his side
 But I've seen love conquer the great divide

 When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that train
 When love comes to town I'm gonna catch that flame
 Maybe I was wrong to ever let you down
 But I did what I did before love came to town*


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2005)

Madame Holiday sings Lewis Allens words.

 Southern trees bear strange fruit,
 Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
 Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
 Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

 Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
 The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
 Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
 Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

 Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
 For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
 For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
 Here is a strange and bitter crop.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2005)

[font=Courier, Courier New]The Death of Emmitt Till by Bob Dylan:

 "Twas down in Mississippi no so long ago,
 When a young boy from Chicago town stepped through a Southern door.
 This boy's dreadful tragedy I can still remember well,
 The color of his skin was black and his name was Emmett Till.

 Some men they dragged him to a barn and there they beat him up.
 They said they had a reason, but I can't remember what.
 They tortured him and did some evil things too evil to repeat.
 There was screaming sounds inside the barn, there was laughing sounds out on the street.

 Then they rolled his body down a gulf amidst a bloody red rain
 And they threw him in the waters wide to cease his screaming pain.
 The reason that they killed him there, and I'm sure it ain't no lie,
 Was just for the fun of killin' him and to watch him slowly die.

 And then to stop the United States of yelling for a trial,
 Two brothers they confessed that they had killed poor Emmett Till.
 But on the jury there were men who helped the brothers commit this awful crime,
 And so this trial was a mockery, but nobody seemed to mind.

 I saw the morning papers but I could not bear to see
 The smiling brothers walkin' down the courthouse stairs.
 For the jury found them innocent and the brothers they went free,
 While Emmett's body floats the foam of a Jim Crow southern sea.

 If you can't speak out against this kind of thing, a crime that's so unjust,
 Your eyes are filled with dead men's dirt, your mind is filled with dust.
 Your arms and legs they must be in shackles and chains, and your blood it must refuse to flow,
 For you let this human race fall down so God-awful low!

 This song is just a reminder to remind your fellow man
 That this kind of thing still lives today in that ghost-robed Ku Klux Klan.
 But if all of us folks that thinks alike, if we gave all we could give,
 We could make this great land of ours a greater place to live.
 [/font]


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

My cock is much bigger than yours,
My cock can walk right through the door
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming for more.

My shit stinks much better than yours,
My stinks right down through the floor.
With a feeling so pure,
It's got you coming back for more.

Can't you see that I love my cock?
Can't you see that you love my cock?
Can't you see that we love my cock?

We're the regulators that de-regulate
We're the animators that de-animate
We're the propagators of all genocide
Burning through the world's resources, then we turn and hide

My cock is much bigger than yours,
My cock can walk right through the door
With a feeling so pure..
It's got you screaming back for more!


CIGARO -


----------



## Shae (Oct 31, 2005)

TilaTequila

*Playgirl Central*
Verse 1:
Creepin' everytime I got a minute to spare
I was tappin' that ass everynight like I didn't care
I call them all baby cuz I forget their names
You would do the same so dont call me insane!
I got lingerie on that is ready to tear
So I pushed him on the bed and started pullin' his hair
Then my phone started ringing it was my other man
We gotta finish up as fast as we can!

Chorus:
All my playgirls out doing their thing
Who dont give a damn about what people think
We girls have a right to get nasty too!
Cuz I don't want no love I just wanna get screwed!

Verse 2:
Peepin through my window was a boy named Ben
He was watchin me make out with his best friend Ken
Then I looked behind my shoulder and to my big surprise
I saw a few more people now I'm ready to hide!
So this is how it ends I'm gonna tell you once more
My baby just passed out so I just snuck out the door
There's always something going on as you can see
This is my life now and it's as crazy as me!

Chorus:
All my playgirls out doing their thing
Who dont give a damn about what people think
We girls have a right to get nasty too!
Cuz I don't want no love I just wanna get screwed!

Breakdown:
I've been holding on to the past
You've been gone for so long
Sorry but you fucked it all up
I've got too many boys no time for you!!!

Chorus:
All my playgirls out doing their thing
Who dont give a damn about what people think
We girls have a right to get nasty too!
Cuz I don't want no love I just wanna get screwed!
....................................................................................................................
*Fake Friendship*
Verse 1:
I found the truth behind your lies.
You're just a fake friend in disguise.
How dare you use me to get rich?
I used to think the world of you.
I wasted all my time with you.
Thinking that our friendship was true,
Accusing me of doing wrong...
when you're the one who messed it all up

Chorus:
I have just lost respect for you
Sadly you're still holding on...now it's time to say goodbye.
Why won't you just apologize?
I hope it burns you deep inside...and that's not ok

Verse 2:
I used to fight to back you up.
I risked my life and spilled my guts.
You have no sense of loyalty.
I guess you threw it all away now.

Chorus:
I have just lost respect for you
Sadly you're still holding on...now it's time to say goodbye.
Why won't you just apologize?
I hope it burns you deep inside...

Breakdown:
When I was down you just....just walked away....
Didn't even ask me if I was ok.
Fallen stars and all the broken dreams...all that's left...
I can't take it anymore....

Chorus:
I have just lost respect for you
Sadly you're still holding on...now it's time to say goodbye.
Why won't you just apologize?
I hope it burns you deep inside...and that's not ok
....................................................................................................................
*Summer Nightfalls*
Verse 1:
All our friends keep wondering but they don't know that....
You and I have secret lives yet they don't realize.
When they aren't looking, we keep on kissing, the fun we're having...Hiding our love from the world is driving me insane..

Chorus:
Summer nightfalls with endless dreams....
of you and I together always.
Taking trips and leaving town...
Go to a place where there's no one around...there's no one around...

Verse 2:
I thank you for all the times when you made me smile.
No matter what happens now you will always be my pal.
We run around and cause a ruckus...we can't stop laughing.
These memories will fill our lives with hapiness...

Chorus:
Summer nightfalls with endless dreams....
of you and I together always.
Taking trips and leaving town...
Go to a place where there's no one around...there's no one around...

I thank you for all the times when you made me smile...no matter what happens now you will always be my pal....

Chorus:
Summer nightfalls with endless dreams....
of you and I together always.
Taking trips and leaving town...
Go to a place where there's no one around...there's no one around...


----------



## Shae (Oct 31, 2005)

Idion of Sad

*Pieces of Past Days*

Like a ghost I've traveled through this life.
Bringing forth these feelings, without the sharpness of a knife.
Noone hears my words, or calls my name.
That's why noone will miss me, should I slowly fade away.

Oh, I'm always flashing back to the place,
I begged them to just see me, though they never turned my way.
The kindest words I ever heard them say.
'Baby you're not here, you're like the pieces of past days.'

Pieces of past days
Pieces of past days

Reach for me and watch me fade...
Baby I'm not here, I'm like the pieces of past days.

Reach for me and watch me fade...
Baby I'm not here, I'm like the pieces of past days

Pieces of past days
Pieces of past days

Reach for me and watch me fade...
Baby I'm not here, I'm like the pieces of past days.
................................................................................................................
*Cry to Angels*
it's getting old to feel like this
time after time
and how will you hold back my tears
there's no tears left to cry

i always wished there was something i could do
to change my mind
but now i see there's nothing left
there's no room to comply

cry to angels
cry to angels

and now i'm locked up from you like
a little doll
that's scratching scratching at the wall
hoping to get through

when the feelings get pushed inside like this
a little more
it makes me wonder why i try
why do i try?

if i could fill the sky
with angels... with angels
could they sweep away
all the woe that's in my heart?

if i could fill the sky
with angels... with angels
could they sweep away
all the woe that's in my heart?

cry to angels
cry to angels

when you're mystified
by the pain that's in your heart

on your knees you cry
could the heavens take your hurt


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 1, 2005)

"Save the princess quick, because she wants the dick, if you set her free, you get the pussy!"


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2005)

*Now I See................*



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> *Hendrix Little Wing*
> 
> *Well she???s walking through the clouds*
> *With a circus mind that???s running round*
> ...


.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 18, 2005)

Voice of the Heart

(J.T.Stanley/John Bettis/B.Roberts)

Tonight if a dream should come to your sleep
With a picture you don't wanna see
Go where it leads, from secret to secret
You are what you want to be
Whenever the sun refuses to shine
And you can't chase the storm clouds away
Wherever you are there's always a star to guide the way
There to guide the way

If you listen long enough
If you dream it strong enough
A door inside will open
And a light will flood the dark
Like a song too long unsung
Or a soul forever young
We all will find an answer
In the voice of the heart

Living in a private world
There are times when it's hard to break through
So don't give up
Each time you hurt you've got nothing to lose
There's a voice inside of you

If you listen long enough
If you dream it strong enough
A door inside will open
And a light will flood the dark
Like a song too long unsung
Or a soul forever young
We all will find an answer
In the voice of the heart


----------



## adrien_j9 (Nov 19, 2005)

What is the force that binds the stars?
I wore this mask to hide my scars
What is the power that pulls the tide?
Never could find a place to hide

What moves the Earth around the sun?
What could I do but run and run and run?
Afraid to love, afraid to fail
A mast without a sail


----------



## Shae (Nov 19, 2005)

Hotel California by The Eagles 



On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair 
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air 
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light 
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim 
I had to stop for the night 
There she stood in the doorway; 
I heard the mission bell 
And I was thinking to myself, 
'This could be Heaven or this could be Hell' 
Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way 
There were voices down the corridor, 
I thought I heard them say... 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely place 
Such a lovely face 
Plenty of room at the Hotel California 
Any time of year, you can find it here 

Her mind is Tiffany-twisted, she got the Mercedes bends
She got a lot of pretty, pretty boys, that she calls friends 
How they dance in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat. 
Some dance to remember, some dance to forget 

So I called up the Captain, 
'Please bring me my wine' 
He said, 'We haven't had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine' 
And still those voices are calling from far away, 
Wake you up in the middle of the night 
Just to hear them say... 

Welcome to the Hotel California 
Such a lovely place 
Such a lovely face 
They livin' it up at the Hotel California 
What a nice surprise, bring your alibis 

Mirrors on the ceiling, 
The pink champagne on ice 
And she said 'We are all just prisoners here, of our own device' 
And in the master's chambers, 
They gathered for the feast 
They stab it with their steely knives, 
But they just can't kill the beast 

Last thing I remember, I was 
Running for the door 
I had to find the passage back 
To the place I was before 
'Relax,' said the night man, 
We are programmed to receive. 
You can checkout any time you like, 
but you can never leave!


----------



## Shae (Nov 19, 2005)

Here without you by 3 Doors Down


A hundred days had made me older 
since the last time that I've saw your pretty face 

A thousand lights had made me colder and I don???t think I can look at this the same 

But all the miles had separate 
They disappear now when I???m dreaming of your face 

I???m here without you baby 
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby 
and I dream about you all the time 
I???m here without you baby 
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight it???s only you and me 

The miles just keep rollin 
as the people either way to say hello 
I've heard this life is overrated 
but I hope that it gets better as we go 

I???m here without you baby 
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby 
and I dream about you all the time 
I???m here without you baby 
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it???s only you and me 

Everything I know, 
and anywhere I go 
it gets hard but it won???t take away my love 
And when the last one falls, 
when it???s all said and done 
it get hard but it won???t take away my love 

I???m here without you baby 
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby 
and I dream about you all the time 
I???m here without you baby 
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it???s only you and me


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want, but not what you need
When you feel so tired, but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse
When the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone, but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

High up above or down below
When you too in love to let it go
If you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream down your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down your face
And I...

Tears stream down on your face
I promise you I will learn from the mistakes
Tears stream down your face
And I...

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2005)

Now anyone can copy other peoples lyrics,  but can anyone here provide their own?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 20, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now anyone can copy other peoples lyrics,  but can anyone here provide their own?




I don't know, I'd like to read some of your lyrics Randy.


----------



## Shae (Nov 21, 2005)

*Luxurious by Gwen Stafani*

Working so hard every night and day
And now we get the pay back
Trying so hard saving up the paper
Now we get to lay back 

Champagne kisses hold me in your lap of luxury
I only want to fly first class desires, you're my limousine
So elegant the way we ride, our passion it just multiplies
There's platinum lightning in the sky
Look I'm livin' like a queen

This kind of love is getting expensive
We know how to live baby
We're luxurious like Egyptian cotton
We're so rich in love we're rollin' in cashmere
Got it in fifth gear baby
Diamond in the rough is lookin so sparkly

Working so hard every night and day
And now we get the pay back
Trying so hard saving up the paper
Now we get to lay back

Sugar, honey, sexy baby
When we touch it turns to gold
Sensitive and delicate kinda like a tuberose
You know you are my treasure chest
It's pure perfection when we kiss and
You're my Mr.. I'm your Miss
Gonna be until we're old

This kind of love is getting expensive
We know how to live baby
We're luxurious like Egyptian cotton 

Working so hard every night and day
And now we get the pay back
Trying so hard saving up the paper
Now we get to lay back

Cha-ching cha-ching we're loaded and we're not gonna blow it
cha-ching cha-ching we're hooked up with the love cause we grow it
cha-ching cha-ching we got hydroponic love and we're smokin'
cha-ching cha-ching we burn it you and I, we are so lit

We're so rich in love were rollin' in cashmere
Got it in fifth gear baby
Diamond in the rough is lookin' so sparkly

Working so hard every night and day
And now we get the pay back
Trying so hard saving up the paper
Now we get to lay back


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

*Pretty Vegas by INXS*

Falling asleep at the wheel again baby 
You're drifting over the line (the line) yeah 
Your hands are tight but you're losing grip quickly 
Fix me, can you read the signs? 

Thumbing your way to Vegas, dirty 
And dreaming of the other side 
Save your tears and laughter 
Because it doesn't matter what you find 

It ain't pretty 
After the show 
It ain't pretty when the pretty leaves you 
With no place to go 
If you think you need it 
Here's the place to feed it 
But it ain't pretty 

With everything that you do is wrong 
And you fell like you can barely survive yeah 
When those around you are crumbling downwards 
Buried in the sunset alive 

Thumbing your way to Vegas, dirty 
And screaming like you're back from hell 
Save your dreams and occupations 
Cos' it doesn't matter what you sell 

It ain't pretty 
After the show 
It ain't pretty when the pretty leaves you 
With no place to go 
If you think you want it 
Here's the place to get it 
But it ain't pretty 

The party's over and the road is long 
The party's over and we're moving on 
The party's over and the road is long 

So if you think you want it 
Then just come out and say it 
It ain't pretty 

Falling asleep at the wheel again baby 
You're drifting over the line (the line) 
You're hands are tight but you're losing grip quickly 
Fix me, can you read the signs 

Thumbing your way to Vegas, dirty 
And dreaming like you're outta control 
Save your tears and laughter 
Because this is the ride 
And this is the show 

It ain't pretty 
After the show 
It ain't pretty when the pretty leaves you 
With no place to go 
So if you think you want it 
Just come in and get it 
It ain't pretty


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

*Devil's Party by INXS*

At the devil's party nothing's a sin
At the devil's party we know where you've been
If we're all right then tell me who's wrong
The love in a war, where do we belong?

I might believe it's love, you might believe it's war

At the devil's party there's no light from the sun
At the devil's party, now, life's a loaded gun
More or less? No, less is more
Go on and be my guest
Where do we belong?

I might believe it's love, you might live a little more

Dreams of yours, dreams of mine
Dreams of all that shine on the other side, on the other side

At the devil's party watch them stare in vain
At the devil's party, now, you're no friend of mine
Oh, lonely days of the road to excess
When you're on fire you burn like the rest

I might believe it's love, and you might believe it's war
Why don't we take a little less? Then we could live a little more

Dreams of yours, dreams of mine
Dreams of all that breathe on the other side, on the other side


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 28, 2005)

*"Play me"*

Song she sang to me
Song she brang to me
Words that rang in me
Rhyme that sprang from me
Warmed the night
And what was right
Became me


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

*Afterglow by INXS*

Here I am, lost in the light of the moon that comes through my window
Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you and the roses

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Here I am, lost in the ashes of time, but who wants tomorrow?
In between the longing to hold you again
I'm caught in your shadow, I'm losing control
My mind drifts away, we only have today

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way
I will sacrifice 'til the blinding day when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

When the faith has gone as I let you go, as I let you go

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way, I will sacrifice
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you who is closest


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

*Hot Girls by INXS*

Looking out my window at some girl as I'm writing this
And I watch her eat a peach, the way she's biting it, biting it
And I probably shouldn't stare, but I am fighting it, fighting it
And I think that she's aware and kind of liking it, liking it

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

On her motorbike, the way she's riding it, riding it
And she says it feels so good but she is hiding it, hiding it
Wet lips to cigarette and now she's striking it, lighting it
As she looks me in the eye, hell, she must know she's inviting it

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

I've got nothing to prove, ain't got nothing to lose
If you need someone to use, I can take the abuse

Older lips and paper, too
The window, she's writing her name
Remembering and laughing as I'm diving it, diving it

I've got nothing to prove, ain't got nothing to lose
If you need someone to use, I can take the abuse

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

Hot girls, hot girls, hot girls, hot girls


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

*GREEN DAY LYRICS*



*"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams"*


I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know where it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
and I'm the only one and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line
Of the edge and where I walk alone

Read between the lines
What's fucked up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah
Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I walk alone
I walk a...

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Where the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone...​

That's me.....I walk alone.....


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *GREEN DAY LYRICS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're too old to like Green Day.  Nice try Old timer.


----------



## kbm8795 (Nov 28, 2005)

_Seeger, etc. rearrangement. . ._


     Deep in my heart, I do believe
     Someday we'll all be free
         Someday we'll all be free


     I may not know, how long 'twill be
     Someday we'll all be free, someday we'll all be free
     Some-day we'll all. . .be free

     Hold on my brother. . .give me your hand
     Someday we'll all be free
          Someday we'll all be free

    Learning to love. . .we'll find our way
    Someday we'll all be free, someday we'll all be free
    Some-day we'll all. . .be free

    We shall overcome
         We shall overcome
              We shall overcome  some-day
oooohhh....deep in my heart
    I do believe
    We shall overcome some-day

        Deep in my heart, I do believe
    Someday we'll all be free, someday we'll all be free
    We shall overcome some-day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> That's me.....I walk alone.....


 

It's more like this...


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're too old to like Green Day.  Nice try Old timer.


A good song is a good song regardless of who sings it.

Punk


----------



## Shae (Dec 2, 2005)

*Photograph by Nickelback* 

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
How did our eyes get so red
And what the hell is on Joey's head

And this is where I grew up
I think the present owner fixed it up
I never knew we'd ever went without
The second floor is hard for sneaking out

And this is where I went to school
Most of the time had better things to do
Criminal record says I broke in twice
I must have done it half a dozen times

I wonder if It's too late
Should i go back and try to graduate
Life's better now then it was back then
If I was them I wouldn't let me in

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Remember the old arcade
Blew every dollar that we ever made
The cops hated us hangin' out
They say somebody went and burned it down

We used to listen to the radio
And sing along with every song we know
We said someday we'd find out how if feels
To sing to more than just the steering wheel

Kim's the first girl I kissed
I was so nervous that I nearly missed
She's had a couple of kids since then
I haven't seen her since god knows when

Oh oh oh
Oh god I

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

I miss that town
I miss the faces
You can't erase
You can't replace it
I miss it now
I can't believe it

So hard to stay
Too hard to leave it

If I could I relive those days
I know the one thing that would never change

Every memory of looking out the back door
I had the photo album spread out on my bedroom floor
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Every memory of walking out the front door
I found the photo of the friend that I was looking for
It's hard to say it, time to say it
Goodbye, goodbye

Look at this photograph
Everytime I do it makes me laugh
Everytime I do it makes me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> *Photograph by Nickelback*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

She said why don???t we both
Just sleep on it tonight
And I believe in the morning
You???ll begin to see the light
And then she kissed me 
And I realized she probably was right
There must be fifty ways
To leave your lover...
Fifty ways to leave your lover

...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> She said why don???t we both
> Just sleep on it tonight
> And I believe in the morning
> You???ll begin to see the light
> ...






Listening to emo songs now, are we?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Listening to emo songs now, are we?


It was fitting for the moment -


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It was fitting for the moment -




It's ok, I understand your pain.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Dec 2, 2005)

OKAY,  I need HELP!!  For the last hour several co-workers and I have been trying to figure out which big hair 80's band sings Angel Eyes.  Anyone know?  H-E-L-P!


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2005)

*Afterglow by INXS*

Here I am, lost in the light of the moon that comes through my window
Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you and the roses

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Here I am, lost in the ashes of time, but who wants tomorrow?
In between the longing to hold you again
I'm caught in your shadow, I'm losing control
My mind drifts away, we only have today

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way
I will sacrifice 'til the blinding day when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

When the faith has gone as I let you go, as I let you go

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way, I will sacrifice
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you who is closest


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2005)

*Us by INXS*

The world is always changing, you can see it every day
But in a tragic situation you just can't hide yourself away
So try a little kindness cause it sure can't be that hard
You're shining in the darkness when you open up your heart

Your love is all we need to bring us together
Don't leave it to me, nothing's for free, it comes down to us

Hungry babies on television, can you feel the shame?
We've got to keep on giving to one another, 'cause it's all gonna happen again
Why don't you try a little kindness cause it sure can't be that hard
Just think about what binds us and find a new place to start

Your love is all we need to bring us together
Don't leave it to me, nothing's for free, it comes down to us
Your love is all we need to bring us together
We're not indestructable, we're some kind of miracle
Happens every day


----------



## Shae (Dec 26, 2005)

*Hot  Girls by INXS*

Looking out my window at some girl as I'm writing this
And I watch her eat a peach, the way she's biting it, biting it
And I probably shouldn't stare, but I am fighting it, fighting it
And I think that she's aware and kind of liking it, liking it

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

On her motorbike, the way she's riding it, riding it
And she says it feels so good but she is hiding it, hiding it
Wet lips to cigarette and now she's striking it, lighting it
As she looks me in the eye, hell, she must know she's inviting it

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

I've got nothing to prove, ain't got nothing to lose
If you need someone to use, I can take the abuse

Older lips and paper, too
The window, she's writing her name
Remembering and laughing as I'm diving it, diving it

I've got nothing to prove, ain't got nothing to lose
If you need someone to use, I can take the abuse

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

Hot girls, they can break me, break me
Hot girls, you know what you're doing
Now, hot girls, come and break me, break me
Hot girls, take me where you are going

Hot girls, hot girls, hot girls, hot girls


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 17, 2006)

*Squeeze Me Macaroni*

I wanna lock Betty Crocker in the kitchen
And knock her upper during supper
Clutter up her butter gutter
Hostess Ding Dong wrapped an eggroll around my wong
While Dolly Madison proceded to ping my pong
Your Milky Way is M'n'M in your britches
And I'll tell you Baby Ruth it looks mighty delicious
Keep blowing my gum, cuz here I come
I'm gonna get you all sticky with my Bubble Yum

Knick knack paddywhack and give your dog a bone, baby

I was givin' some head to some french bread
It was a four course orgy on the spread of my bed
French kissin' french fries in my Fruit of the Looms
I get deeper penetration with a fork and a spoon

I got yogurt meat loaf smeared all over my ass
I stick my weiner in two buns and and then give it the gas
Sour cream from my spleen into Levi jeans
Gonna bust the seams with my refried beans

Ronald McDonald just loves to be fondled
With Big Mac he'll fuck it like a Chicken McNugget
Colonel Sanders wants to goose Granny's loose caboose
He's gonna give her a boost with that Kentucky fried juice
Sooper doop poop scoop, loop de loop, chicken coop
Shoot some hoop, top sirloin from the groin
Topped with dick cheese, sneeze, wheeze,
From the skeez disease, wooi!

Take a dump, baby, squirt some gravy
Pour some sugar on me, honey, make it brown & runny
Give a little Flavor Flav, back from the grave
Gonna burn some toast, pump some humpin' rump roast

Knick knack paddywhack, jump in the sack, in fact
Jerk the smack and crack Jack from the back
Bananarama or ramabanana
Fuckin' Barry Manilow on the Copa Cabana

Squeeze me macaroni, slop your face with my bologna

You gotta syphon the spinach, you gotta cream the corn
Sperm scrambles the eggs and a meal is born
Cookin' like a beginner, but I'm goin' up in her
I had Fritos for lunch I'm havin' bush for dinner
Chef Boyardee and the Three Muskateers
Shove Charleston Chews in their rears like queers
"Holy moly, guacamole!" said my Chips Ahoy
I'm gonna pinch a ravioli on the Pillsbury dough boy

Knick knack paddywhack and give your dog a boner, baby

We came to pottie...we came to pottie down your throat


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2006)

"Crawling"

[Chorus:]
Crawling in my skin
These wounds they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real

There's something inside me that pulls beneath the surface
Consuming/confusing
This lack of self-control I fear is never ending
Controlling/I can't seem

[Bridge:]
To find myself again
My walls are closing in
(without a sense of confidence and I'm convinced that there's just too much pressure to take)
I've felt this way before
So insecure

[Chorus]

Discomfort,endlessly has pulled itself upon me
Distracting/reacting
Against my will I stand beside my own reflection
It's haunting how I can't seem...

[Bridge]

[Chorus]

[Chorus]


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Row Row Row your boat


----------



## devildog88 (Feb 17, 2006)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> OKAY,  I need HELP!!  For the last hour several co-workers and I have been trying to figure out which big hair 80's band sings Angel Eyes.  Anyone know?  H-E-L-P!



Aerosmith and The Jeff Healy Band both sing it.  Also Steelheart.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

Nightwish_Sleeping_Sun​ 

*Sleeping Sun*​ 
 

The sun is sleeping quietly
Once upon a century
Wistful oceans calm and red
Ardent caresses laid to rest
For my dreams I hold my life
For wishes I behold my nights
A truth at the end of time
Losing faith makes a crime

_I wish for this night-time to last for a life-time_
_The darkness around me - shores of a solar sea_
_Oh how I wish to go down with the sun_
_Sleeping_
_Weeping_
_With you_

Sorrow has a human heart
From my God it will depart
I`d sail before a thousand moons
Never finding where to go
_222 days of light_
_Will be desired by a night_
_A moment for the poet`s play_
_Until there`s nothing left to say_

I wish for this night-time to last for a life-time
The darkness around me - shores of a solar sea
Oh how I wish to go down with the sun
Sleeping
Weeping
With you


​


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

*Sleepwalker*


Close your eyes
Feel the ocean where passion lies
Silently the senses
Abandon all defences

The place between sleep and awake
End of innocence
Unending masquerade
That`s where I`ll wait for you

Hold me, near you
So closely, sear you
Seeing, believing
Dreaming, deceiving

Sleepwalker seducing me
I dared to enter your ecstacy
Lay yourself now down to sleep
In my dreams you`re mine to keep

Sleepwalker​


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2006)

MORRISSEY - (I'm) The End Of The Family Line

With no complications 
Fifteen generations 
(of mine) 
All honouring Nature 
Until I arrive 
(With incredible style) 

I'm the end of the line 
The end of the family line 
The end of the line 

No baby pulled screaming 
Out into this seething whirl 
By chance or whim 
(Or even love ?) 

Our family tree hacked into decline 
And I'm spared the pain 
Of ever saying 
("Goodbye") 

I'm the end of the line 
The end of the family line 
The end of the line 

The decision is mine 
The end of the family line 
The end of the line 

I'm the end of the line 
The end of the family line 
The end of the ...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 17, 2006)

Nightwish_Over_The_Hills_And_Far_Away​ 



Over The Hills And Far Away

[a Gary Moore cover tune]

They came for him one winter's night.
Arrested, he was bound.
They said there'd been a robbery,
his pistol had been found.

They marched him to the station house,
he waited for the dawn.
And as they led him to the dock,
he knew that he'd been wronged.
"You stand accused of robbery,"
he heard the bailiff say.
He knew without an alibi,
tomorrow's light would mourn his freedom.

Over the hills and far away,
for ten long years he'll count the days.
Over the mountains and the seas,
a prisoner's life for him there'll be.

He knew that it would cost him dear,
but yet he dare not say.
Where he had been that fateful night,
a secret it must stay.
He had to fight back tears of rage.
His heart beat like a drum.
For with the wife of his best friend,
he spent his final night of freedom.

Over the hills and far away,
he swears he will return one day.
Far from the mountains and the seas,
back in her arms he swears he'll be.
Over the hills and far away.

Over the hills and,
over the hills and,
over the hills and far away.

Each night within his prison cell,
he looks out through the bars.
He reads the letters that she wrote.
One day he'll know the taste of freedom.

Over the hills and far away,
she prays he will return one day.
As sure as the rivers reach the seas,
back in his arms he swears she'll be.

Over the hills and far away,
he swears he will return one day.
Far from the mountains and the seas,
back in her arms he swears he'll be.

Over the hills and far away,
she prays he will return one day.
As sure as the rivers reach the seas,
back in his arms is where she'll be.

Over the hills,
over the hills and far away.

Over the hills,
over the hills and far away.​


----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2006)

*Lights and Sounds by Yellowcard*

Hello you, how was the rest?
You made it through
But nevertheless
I got you, out on a wire
You be love and I'll be a liar
Tell it all and fill up the air
Make it loud 'cause nobody's there
Nobody's there
Nobody's there

Stop, turn, take a look around
At all the lights and sounds
Let 'em bring you in
Slow, burn, let it all fade out
And pull the curtain down
Wonder where you've been

Make it new but stay in the lines
Just let go
Keep it inside
Smile big, for everyone
Even when you know what they've done
They gave you the end but not where to start
Not how to build, how to tear it apart
Tell it all and fill up the air
Make it loud 'cause nobody's there
Nobody's there

Stop, turn, take a look around
At all the lights and sounds
Let 'em bring you in
Slow, burn, let it all fade out
And pull the curtain down
Wonder where you've been

I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way and you know how
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way and you know how
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way...
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way and you know how
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way...
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way and you know how
I've got a way to work this out
I've got a way...

Stop, turn, take a look around
At all the lights and sounds
Let 'em bring you in
Slow, burn, let it all fade out
And pull the curtain down
Wonder where you've been
You've earned everything you've found
And painted faces frown
I'll say I knew you when


----------



## Shae (Feb 17, 2006)

*Heard Em' Say by Kanye West and Adam Levine*

Mr. West [echoes]

[Kanye West]

Uh, Yeah, Uh, yeah, uh, yeah, uh, yeah

[Piano drops]

And I heard 'em say, nothin ever promised tommorow today.
From the Chi, like Tim its the Hard-a-way,
So this is in the name of love, like ?Raba? say,
Before you ask me to get a job today, can i atleast get a raise on a minimum wage?
And I know the gouverment administered AIDS,
So I guess we just pray like the minister say, 
Allah o Akbar and throw em some hot cars,
Things we see on the screen are not ours,
But these niggas from the hood so these dreams not far,
Where im from, the dope boys is the rock stars,
But they can't cop cars without seein' cop cars,
I guess they want us all behind bars.
I know it.

[Chorus (Adam Levine)]
Uh, And I heard 'em say, nothin ever promised tommorow today.
(ooooooooo)
And I heard 'em say, nothin ever promised tommorow today.
(Nothing's ever promised tommorow today.)
But we'll find a way
(And nothing lasts forever but be honest babe, it helps but it may be the only way)

[Kanye]
They say people in your life are seasons,
And anything that happen is for a reason,
And niggas guns a clappin and keep to squeezin',
And Gran (Grandma) keep prayin' and keep believin',
And Jesus and one day that ya see him,
Till they walk in his footsteps and try to be him, 
The devil is alive I feel him breathin',
Claimin' money is the key so keep on dreamin',
And put those lottery tickets just to tease us, 
My aunt Pam can't put those cigarettes down,
Now my lil cousin smokin those cigarettes now, 
His job trying to claim that he too niggerish now,
Is it cuz his skin blacker than licorice now?
I can't figure it out...
Im Stickin around....

[Chorus (Adam Levine)]
Uh, And I heard 'em say, nothin ever promised tommorow today.
(ooooooooo)
And I heard 'em say, nothin ever promised tommorow today.
(Nothing's ever promised tommorow today.)
But we'll find a way
(And nothing lasts forever but be honest babe, it helps but it may be the only way)

(Cuz every words we swore we got more far away, and nothing's ever promised tommorow today,
And nothing lasts forever but be honest babe, it helps but it may be the only way)


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 17, 2006)

A child's rhyme stuck in my head. 
It said that life is but a dream. 
I've spent so many years in question, 
to find I've known this all along.- 

"So good to see you. 
I've missed you so much. 
So glad it's over. 
I've missed you so much. 
Came out to watch you play. 
Why are you running away?
Came out to watch you play. 
Why are you running?"

-Shrouding all the ground around me. 
Is this holy crow above me. 
Black as holes within a memory 
and blue as our new second sun. 
I stick my hand into his shadow 
to pull the pieces from the sand. 
Which I attempt to reassemble 
to see just who I might have been. 
I do not recognize the vessel, 
but the eyes seem so familiar. 
Like phosphorescent desert buttons 
singing one familiar song... -

"So good to see you. 
I've missed you so much. 
So glad it's over. 
I've missed you so much. 
Came out to watch you play. 
Why are you running away?
Came out to watch you play.
Why are you running away?" 

(Prying open my third eye. 4x)

So good to see you once again. 
I thought that you were hiding. 
And you thought that I had run away. 
Chasing the tail of dogma. 

(Opened my eye 3x) And there we were (Opened my eye 3x) And there we were

So good to see you once again 
I thought that you were hiding from me. 
And you thought that I had run away. 
Chasing a trail of smoke and reason.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 17, 2006)

Joe Walsh

I go to parties,
Sometimes until four.
It's hard to leave
When you can't find the door.

It's tough to handle
This fortune and fame.
Everybodies so different,
I haven't changed.

Ted Nugent

I make the pussy purr with
The stroke of my hand
They know they gettin' it from me
They know just where to go
When they need their lovin man
They know I do it for free


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Garth Brooks
> The Dance
> 
> Looking back on the memory of
> ...



makes me CRY.


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

Crazy.  By SEAL



In a church by the face
He talks about the people going under
Only child know
[I]A man decides after seventy years
That what he goes there for 
Is to unlock the door
While those around him criticize and sleep
And through a fractal on that breaking wall
I see you my friend and touch your face again[/I]
Miracles will happen as we trip

*But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Cray cray crazy*

Crazy are the people walking through my head
One of thems got a gun to shoot the other one
And yet together they were friends at school
Get it, get it, get it, yeah!
If all were there when we first took the pill
Then maybe then maybe then maybe then maybe
Miracles will happen as we speak

But we're never gonna survive unless
We get a little crazy
No we're never gonna survive unless
We are a little
Crazy
No no we'll never survive unless we get a little bit

A man decides to go along after seventy years
Oh darlin
[_*I]In a sky full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy
In a world full of people only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy
Crazy
In a heaven of people there's only some want to fly
Ain't that crazy
Oh babe Oh darlin'
In a world full of people there's only some want to fly
Isn't that crazy[/I*_]Isn't that crazy Isn't that crazy Isn't that crazy
Ohh

But we're never gonna survive unless we get a little crazy crazy
No we're never gonna to survive unless we are a little crazy

No no never survive unless we get a little bit
And then you see things
The size of which you've never known before
They'll break it
Someday
Only child know
Them things
The size
Of which you've never known before
Someday​


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

​Name
Goo Goo Dolls



_*And even though the moment passed me by
I still can't turn away
Cuz all the dreams you never thought you'd lose
Got tossed along the way
And letters that you never meant to send
Got lost or thrown away*_

_*And now we're grown up orphans
And never knew their names
We don't belong to no one
That's a shame
But you could hide beside me
Maybe for a while*_And I won't tell no one your name
And I won't tell 'em your name

And scars are souvenirs you never lose
The past is never far
Did you lose yourself somewhere out there?
Did you get to be a star?
_*And don't it make you sad to know that life
Is more than who we are*_

We grew up way too fast
And now there's nothing to believe
And reruns all become our history
A tired song keeps playing on a tired radio
And I won't tell no one your name
And I won't tell 'em your name
I won't tell em' your name
Oooh, oooh, oooh
I won't tell em' your name
Ow!

I think about you all the time
But I don't need the same
It's lonely where you are
Come back down
And I won't tell 'em your name


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

Take My Breath Away 
Berlin
(from Top Gun)



Watching every motion
In my foolish lover's game
On this endless ocean
Finally lovers know no shame
Turning and returning
To some secret place inside
Watching in slow motion
As you turn around and say

Take my breath away
Take my breath away

*Watching I keep waiting
Still anticipating love
Never hesitating
To become the fated ones
Turning and returning
To some secret place to find
Watching in slow motion
As you turn to me and say
My love

Take my breath away*

Through the hourglass I saw you
In time you slipped away
When the mirror crashed I called you
And turned to hear you say
*If only for today
I am unafraid*

Take my breath away
Take my breath away

Watching every motion
In this foolish lover's game
Haunted by the notion
Somewhere there's a love in flames
Turning and returning
To some secret place inside
Watching in slow motion
As you turn my way and say

Take my breath away
Take my breath away​


----------



## lioness (Feb 17, 2006)

Secret Journey 

The Police
(Sting)

Upon a secret journey
_*I met a holy man
His blindness was his wisdom*_
I'm such a lonely man

And as the world was turning
It rolled itself in pain
This does not seem to touch you
He pointed to the rain

_*You will see light in the darkness
You will make some sense of this*_
And when you've made your secret journey
You will find the love you miss
*
And on the days that followed
I listened to his words
I strained to understand him
I chased his thoughts like birds*

You will see light in the darkness
You will make some sense of this
And when you've made your secret journey
You will find the love you miss

You will see light in the darkness
You will make some sense of this
You will see joy in this sadness
You will find this love you miss

And when you've made your secret journey
You will be a holy man
(repeat to fade)​[/CENTER]


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

Coldplay Lyrics

Lips Like Sugar Lyrics



She floats like a swan
Grace on the water
Lips like sugar
Lips like sugar
Just when you think you've caught her 
She glides across the water 
She calls for you tonight 
To share this moonlight 

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you

Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 

She knows what she knows
I know what she's thinking
Sugar kisses
Sugar kisses
Just when you think she's yours 
She's flown to other shores 
To laugh at how you break 
To melt into this lake 

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 

She'll be my mirror 
Reflect what I am 
A loser and a winner 
The King of Siam 
And my Siamese twin 
She knows what I'm thinking

She'll flow down your river 
And ask him and she'll give you

Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
Lips like sugar 
Sugar kisses 
​


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2006)

The lonely path I walk
To the end of the line
Let all my dreams be yours
Your nightmares mine

I call your name out
So I know I???m not alone
The brother interior
Inside my soul you???re sewn
I won???t be calling for long

Deep in my coma
Darkness is all I see
In the shadow of death
You light a way for me
My only brother
Why did you have to die? 
You???re always shining
The brightest star in the sky
I won???t be crawling for long

Every day is a blessing
Every day I learn
Every night is a mission
And every time it???s a lesson that burns
I now something better waits for me
Till then I live in memories
I won???t be burning for long
*BROTHER INTERIOR - HENRY ROLLINS*


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 18, 2006)

*AFI*

*...But Home Is Nowhere*


Twenty-six years and seems like I've just begun
To understand my, my intimate is no one
When the director sold the show, who bought its last rites?
They cut the cast, the music, and the lights

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

Twenty-six years end, still speaking in these tongues
Such revelations while understood by no one
When the new actor stole the show, who questioned his grace?
Please clear the house of ill-aquired taste

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

Give me something, give me something
Give me something, give me something
Give me something, give me something real

I lay strewn across the floor, can't solve this puzzle
Everyday another small piece can't be found
I lay strewn across the floor, pieced up in sorrow
The pieces are lost, these pieces don't fit
Pieced together incomplete and empty

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I ever end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
I remain alone

This is my line, this is eternal
How did I end up here?
Discarnate, preternatural
My prayers to disappear
Absent of grace, marked as infernal
Ungranted in dead time left me disowned
To this nature, so unnatural
*I remain alone*


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2006)

*Afterglow by INXS*

Here I am, lost in the light of the moon that comes through my window
Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you and the roses

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Here I am, lost in the ashes of time, but who wants tomorrow?
In between the longing to hold you again
I'm caught in your shadow, I'm losing control
My mind drifts away, we only have today

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way
I will sacrifice 'til the blinding day when I see your eyes
Now I'm living in your afterglow

When the faith has gone as I let you go, as I let you go

Touch me and I will follow in your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go I will find my way, I will sacrifice
Now I'm living in your afterglow

Bathed in blue, the walls of my memory divide the thorns from the roses
It's you who is closest


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2006)

*Spanish Guitar by Toni Braxton*

A smoky room, a small café
They come to hear you play
And drink and dance the night away
I sit out in the crowd
And close my eyes
Dream to mind
But you don't know
You don't even know that I'm there

I wish that I was in your arms
Like that Spanish guitar
And you would play me through the night
Till the dawn
I wish you'd hold me in your arms
Like that Spanish guitar
And you would play me through all night long
All night long I'd be your song, I'd be your song

Fill my heart with
Every note you play
I pray you'll look my way
And hold me to your hear someday, yeah
I long to be the one that 
You caress with a tenderness
And you don't know
You don't even know that I exist

I wish that I was in your arms
Like that Spanish guitar
And you would play me through the night
Till the dawn
I wish you'd hold me in your arms
Like that Spanish guitar
All night long
All night long I'd be your song, I'd be your song


----------



## Shae (Feb 18, 2006)

*I Give To You by The Duke*



I'm lieing to myself about where I need to be.
Seems so insane.
Running around in circles till my feet would bleed.
Guess I love the pain.

Don't wanna be your star.
Don't wanna be your god.
We came together cause you see it too.
I'd never look away,
when the sun is in my face.
The best part of me is in the music, 
I give to you.

Its not as dark inside as it used to be.
Shadows still remain.
The circus that has been my life 
hid the truth from me.
Living with the shame.

Don't wanna be your star.
Don't wanna be your god.
We came together cause you see it too.
I'd never look away,
when the sun is in my face.
The best part of me is in the music, 
I give to you.

And when that music comes to me.
Dancing in my head.
Dancing in my head you know it.
And when that spirit lives in me. 
I'll hold it till I'm dead.
I'll hold it till I'm dead and you know it.

I'm lieing to myself about where I need to be.
Don't wanna be your star.
Don't wanna be your god.
We came together cause you see it too.
I'd never look away,
when the sun is in my face.
The best part of me is in the music, 
I give to you.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2006)

Hank Williams


_Im so lonesome I could cry_


Hear the lonesome whiperwill
He sounds too blue to fly
The midnight train is whining low
Im so lonesome I could cry

Ive never seen a night so long
When time goes crawling by
The moon just went behind a cloud
To hide its face and cry

Did you ever see a robin weep
When leaves begin to die
That means hes lost the will to live
Im so lonesome I could cry

The silence of a falling star
Lights up a purple sky
And as I wonder where you are
Im so lonesome I could cry



i think manic mentioned this song once.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

She went away and left me
Oh She never said a word
And even if she would have told me
I probably never would have heard
Well she once said no other woman honey
could lay up in her bed
Now theres cum stains on the pillow
Where she once laid her head

cum stains on the pillow
in the middle of the bed
I found me a true fine momma
and she got some damn good head
but i hope shes out there listening
to every word i said
Cause theres cum stains on the pillow
Where she once laid her head

(Play it now Guitar Solo)

Here now when she took my Cadilliac
That didnt bother me abit
When she took that blue tick hound
she shouldnt ever done that shit
Never thought Id see the day
Her love would be as dead
as the cum stains on the pillow
Where she once laid her head

Cum stains on the pillow
In the middle of the bed
Found me a too fine momma
and shes got some damn good head
I hope your out there listening
To every word i said
Cause there cum stains on the pillow 
where you once laid your head

Yes theres cum stains on the pillow
In the middle of bed


----------



## NeilPearson (May 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're too old to like Green Day.  Nice try Old timer.



You're too young to like Green Day...  little punks these days in their early 20s are trying to claim early 90s bands as part of their generation.

You were 12 when Green Day first became popular... you were still listening to your Barney albums.

Stick to your Emo crap and leave my generations music alone.


----------



## MCx2 (May 22, 2006)

"A 40 oz. to freedom is the only chance I have to feel good even though I feel bad." - Bradley Nowell, Sublime


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

I was listening to:

The Clash
The Ramones
Circle Jerks
Black Flag
Buzzcocks
Romantics
Dead Kennedys
Misfits
Bad Brains
Beastie Boys
_ETC_....

While your mamas were sniffing your diapers


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> You're too young to like Green Day...  little punks these days in their early 20s are trying to claim early 90s bands as part of their generation.
> 
> You were 12 when Green Day first became popular... you were still listening to your Barney albums.
> 
> Stick to your Emo crap and leave my generations music alone.


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> You're too young to like Green Day...  little punks these days in their early 20s are trying to claim early 90s bands as part of their generation.
> 
> You were 12 when Green Day first became popular... you were still listening to your Barney albums.
> 
> Stick to your Emo crap and leave my generations music alone.




I am 23, and I am 90's for life. 
I loved Nirvana, Metalica, Smashing Pumpkins, Days of the New, Better than Ezra, Filter, Local H, Tool, Deftones, RHCP, Bush, Cracker, Foo Fighters, Garbage, Korn, Marilyn Manson, Pearl Jam,  Silver Chair, ect.
That is just want I can remember off of the top of my head.


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

"Im working on drinking, Im working on driving, Im working on driving my dream"


----------



## JordanMang (May 22, 2006)

Thuggin for life and if you right then nigga die for it
Let them other brothers try, at least you tried for it
When it's time to die be a man you pick the way you leave - Tupac

And the sign said beer bait and ammo
yeah they got everything in between
yeah they got a-anything any old
beer drinking hell raising bonafide redneck needs
they got your fishing hooks
got your dirty books
got your rebel flag on the wall
sign said beer bait and ammo
yeah you ask me they got it all
- Kevin Fowler


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

"Im in love with the world through the eyes of a girl."

ES


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say



MM


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

Well, Cowboy Dan's a major player in the cowboy scene
He goes to the reservation drinks and gets mean
He's gonna start a war
He hops in his pickup puts the pedal to the floor
And says "I got mine but I want more"
Well, Cowboy Dan's a major player in the cowboy scene
He goes to the reservation drinks and gets mean
He drove the desert, fired his rifle in the sky
And says, "God if I have to die you will have to die"


MM


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

And it's hard to be a human being
And it's harder as anything else
And I'm lonesome when you're around
And I'm never lonesome when I'm by myself
And I miss you when you're around

MM


----------



## skaterdude (May 22, 2006)

Eating snow flakes with plastic forks
And a paper plate of course, you think of everything
Short love with a long divorce
And a couple of kids of course
They don't mean anything
Live in trailers with no class
goddamn I hope I can pass high school means nothing
Taking heartache with hard work
Goddamn I am such a jerk, I can't do anything
And I shout that you're all fakes
And you should have seen the look on your face
And I guess that's what it takes
When comparing your bellyaches
And it's been a long time
Which agrees with this watch of mine
And I guess that I miss you, and I'm sorry
if I dissed you


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2006)

My armpits smell like sausage, my hands smell like beer
Bigdyl just came out of the closet, but we already knew he was queer!

Maniclion and the Inseperable Nutsacks


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2006)

There's a little light at the end of this tunnel
I think I'll crawl toward it 
There's a little light at the end of this tunnel
I think I'll crawl toward it
Who put his light here, where did it come from?
Hold on I think I know what it is
It's the flashlight topolo lost in his bum!

Maniclion and the Kefe Queefs


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My armpits smell like sau-sage,
> my hands they smell like beer
> Bigdyl just came out of the closet,
> but we already knew he was _Fuckin Queer!_



_*OOHHHHHHHHH!*_






_What can I say... The guy sucks cock!_


----------



## BigDyl (May 22, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> My armpits smell like sausage, my hands smell like beer
> Bigdyl just came out of the closet, but we already knew he was queer!
> 
> Maniclion and the Inseperable Nutsacks





No you didn't.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2006)

Roger Waters - The Gunner's Dream

The lyrics are based on an IRA terrorist attack that took place in London in July 1982. Two bombings occurred that day, one in Hyde Park, one in Regents Park. In Hyde Park, as the Household Cavalry marched past a parked sedan, a bomb hidden inside exploded. Four Cavalrymen and seven horses died, 22 guards and civilians were injured. Less than two hours later, on a bandstand in Regents park, the band of the Royal Green Jackets was giving a concert when a bomb underneath the stage exploded. Six bandsmen died, 24 other bandsmen and four civilians were injured.


The song tells the story of a gunner in a bomber (not on the ground) who has parachuted out of his plane and as he floats down to the ground, memories of his life come up to meet him but then he has dream. His dream is that the world will be at peace where there is no censorship so you can speak out loud about what you are thinking, there will be no military rations so everyone can eat, and men wont have to sleep in the trenches. Most importantly, the youth of the nation won't be sent of to die for their country ("No one kills the children anymore"). It also refers to people disappearing in the night. This would happen to Jews and any others the Germans did not want in WWII. It also refers to the IRA terrorist attacks, which shows that the Gunner's Dream has not been fulfilled. 
The line, "in the corner of some foreign field the gunner sleeps tonight - We cannot write off his final scene - take heed to the dream" means the gunner died in the field but don't let him die in vain and make peace in the world.

Roger Waters - The Gunner's Dream

Floating down through the clouds
Memories come rushing up to meet me now.
But in the space between the heavens
and the corner of some foreign field
I had a dream.
I had a dream.
Good-bye Max.
Good-bye Ma.
After the service when you're walking slowly to the car
And the silver in her hair shines in the cold November air
You hear the tolling bell
And touch the silk in your lapel
And as the tear drops rise to meet the comfort of the band
You take her frail hand
And hold on to the dream.
A place to stay
"Oi! A real one ..."
Enough to eat
Somewhere old heroes shuffle safely down the street
Where you can speak out loud
About your doubts and fears
And what's more no-one ever disappears
You never hear their standard issue kicking in your door.
You can relax on both sides of the tracks
And maniacs don't blow holes in bandsmen by remote control
And everyone has recourse to the law
And no-one kills the children anymore.
And no one kills the children anymore.

Night after night
Going round and round my brain
His dream is driving me insane.
In the corner of some foreign field
The gunner sleeps tonight.
What's done is done.
We cannot just write off his final scene.
Take heed of the dream.
Take heed.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 8, 2006)

*Afroman

Because I Got High Lyrics*


I was gonna clean my room until I got high
I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high
my room is still messed up and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I was gonna go to class before I got high
I coulda cheated and I coulda passed but I got high
I am taking it next semester and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I was gonna go to work but then I got high
I just got a new promotion but I got high
now I'm selling dope and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I was gonna go to court before I got high
I was gonna pay my child support but then I got high
they took my whole paycheck and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I wasnt gonna run from the cops but I was high
I was gonna pull right over and stop but I was high
Now I am a paraplegic - because I got high [repeat 3X]

I was gonna pay my car note until I got high
I was gonna gamble on the boat but then I got high
now the tow truck is pulling away and I know why
- because I got high [repeat 3X]

I was gonna make love to you but then I got high
I was gonna eat yo pussy too but then I got high
now I'm jacking off and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I messed up my entire life because I got high
I lost my kids and wife because I got high
now I'm sleeping on the sidewalk and I know why
- cause I got high [repeat 3X]

I'm gonna stop singing this song because I'm high
I'm singing this whole thing wrong because I'm high
and if I dont sell one copy I know why


----------



## DOMS (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not sick, but I'm not well.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2006)

The Tractors ... Baby Likes To Rock It

..she said her name was emergency 
and asked to see my gun
said her telephone number was 911...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2006)

I got stopped by a Lady Cop in my automobile
She said "get out and spread your legs"
And the she...
...tried to "COP" a feel

Sir Psycho Sexy - RHCP


----------



## goandykid (Nov 8, 2006)

MY HIT AND RUN LYRICS
Artist(Band):Third Eye Blind


The story is he gets in an accident while riding his motorcycle late at night in the rain, and this is his thought process while he's in the air thinking he's about to die.




Feel the speed through the intersection
Sheets of rain I seek out cars
Hands in gloves grip handlebars
Ride alone to the pub in the dark
I get a little wet but I don’t have to park
And the lights start flashing green and red
As the right-hand car turns left and I slide
I can’t turn back
I make contact
Blinkers smash into mosaic
Then I start flying

Always think we get more time
Now flying through the air
Maybe living, maybe dying
In this motor crash it's you who comes to mind
Don’t we always wish had more time

I’m thrust slow mo through time and space
Details smash and I protect my face
And then I see yours
And go to a time when we just knew

Mister death in the car below
Doesn't even slow and away he goes
In the majesty of a motor crash
You skid into my darkness forming
Sex and death, heartbreak and strife
But they give no warning

Always think we'll get more time
Now I'm flying through the air
And it's you who comes to mind
In the red lights and cathedrals there's a sign
Don’t we always wish had more time

Here it comes, my hit and run

Always think we'll get more time
Then you're flying through the air
With someone on your mind
In the shattered glass reflections there's a sign
Cause you were there
And I wish we had more time

I come down hard and roll to my feet
And rain washes blood now off concrete
People turn away and I just had to laugh

Cause I’m still flying
Living and dying

Always think we get more time
Flying through the air
With someone on your mind
And this motorcycle crash it is a sign
Cause you were there and I wish we had more time
You were there

And I’d like to thank mister death now for what he's done
Cause I got to walk away from my hit and run
(You were there)
Mysteries are not so empty now as they seemed
(You were there)
Cause I saw you
At my hit and run
At my hit and run


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2006)

Who, who do you serve ?
For whose empire and for whose whims ?
Is your honor judged by men ?
Will you lie ?
Will you lie if they say it's their will ?
Will you die or continue to kill ?
Until the generals all have their fill

Craven cowards
Armchair warriors
You will serve them well

What, what will you write ?
For whose pleasure, for whose delight ?
Will your readers see your light ?
Will you say... That the singer can't blow you away ?
That we hate people just 'cause they're gay
Women and children all stay away

To whom, whom do you pray ?
Do dollars wash your sins away ?
Does God love cold hard cash ?
Do you say... If we all just continue to pay
All our ailments will go away
And our souls will be saved

God's not with you
Holy Roller
Your heart dwells in Hell

Why, Why do you run ?
Our awareness has spoiled your fun
Our eyes see you too clear
Will you hide
From the joy of expressing our pride
For the leaders and people who've died
While combating your genocide

Chains are breaking
Minds are waking
Soon we'll serve no more..



Servitude - Fishbone


----------



## goandykid (Nov 8, 2006)

My way - Sinatra 


someone has to say it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2006)

^ nice well frank is nice too but i meant Fishbone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 8, 2006)

on my myspace friends list there's a band called screaming broccolli. they are really great. right now i'm listening to their version of_ brown eyed girl _

Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl Lyrics
Hey where did we go, 
Days when the rains came 
Down in the hollow, 
Playin' a new game, 
Laughing and a running hey, hey 
Skipping and a jumping 
In the misty morning fog with 
Our hearts a thumpin' and you 
My brown eyed girl, 
You my brown eyed girl. 

Whatever happened 
To Tuesday and so slow 
Going down the old mine 
With a transistor radio 
Standing in the sunlight laughing, 
Hiding behind a rainbow's wall, 
Slipping and sliding 
All along the water fall, with you 
My brown eyed girl, 
You my brown eyed girl. 

Do you remember when we used to sing, 
Sha la la la la la la la la la la te da 

So hard to find my way, 
Now that I'm all on my own. 
I saw you just the other day, 
My how you have grown, 
Cast my memory back there, Lord 
Sometime I'm overcome thinking 'bout 
Making love in the green grass 
Behind the stadium with you 
My brown eyed girl 
You my brown eyed girl 

Do you remember when we used to sing 
Sha la la la la la la la la la la te da.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I got stopped by a Lady Cop in my automobile
> She said "get out and spread your legs"
> And the she...
> ...tried to "COP" a feel
> ...



_That cop she was all dressed in blue
Was she pretty? Boy, I'm telling you_


----------



## KelJu (Nov 8, 2006)

_I need something good to die for
To make it beautiful to live_


Go with the Flow - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## maniclion (Nov 9, 2006)

There I stood at the end of the road, at the edge of the evening watching a lizard and a toad....
Seconds ticked on and each of us grew old, it struck me that between the three of us a billion stories could be told....


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 30, 2007)

*Brian McKnight ~ When We Were Kings

 In every heart, there is a drum that beats
Steady and strong, it does not know defeat
 I feel it pound, and know the sound
 Of true beliefs
 In every soul, there is a memory
Of standing tall, the proudest we could be
I cannot fall, for I recall
We were born in majesty

And when the long fight, has been fought and won
We'll stand in the sun


And we will raise out hands
And we will touch the sky
Together we will dance in robes of gold
And we will leave the world remembering
When we were kings, when we were kings

 Now is the time, here is the mountain top
When one man climbs, the rest are lifted up
With every step we're closer yet
To a higher destiny

And when we reach out to claim the thrown
Every man will know



Do you remember
When we were kings
Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee
Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee

And when the long fight, has been fought and won
We'll stand in the sun

And we will raise out hands
And we will touch the sky
Together we will dance in robes of gold
And we will leave the world remembering
When we were kings, when we were kings*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2008)

_Listened to this this AM...   (Yeah, I was into it)_

YouTube - System Of A Down - Question!

Sweet berries ready  for two
Ghosts are no different than you,
Ghosts are now waiting for  you,
Are you...?

Sweet berries ready for two
Ghosts are no  different than you,
Ghosts are now waiting for you,
Are you  dreaming?

Dreaming denied,
Dreaming alright...

Do we, do we  know
When we fly?
When we, when we go,
Do we die?

Sweet berries  ready for two
Ghosts are no different than you,
Ghosts are now waiting for  you,
Are you...?

Sweet berries ready for two
Ghosts are no  different than you,
Ghosts are now waiting for you,
Are you  dreaming?

Dreaming goodnight,
Dreaming alright...

Do we, do we  know
When we fly?
When we, when we go,
Do we die?

Do we  die...?

la, la, la, la, la,  la,
la, la, la, la, la, la,
la, la, la, la, la, la,
la, la, la, la, la,  la

Do we, do we know
When we fly?
When we, when we go,
Do we  die?

la, la, la, la, la, la,
la, la, la, la, la, la


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 2, 2008)

this is a great song... I really like the 'theory of futility' line

IYDKMIGTHTKY (Gimme That)
   ------Type O Negative

It's been doing some thinking
And felt fair that she should know
All actions in which partake 
Are far beyond It's control
Whether It was born or bred 
Genetic, Environment
I wouldn't bother to ask It why
Simply concentrate on when

It lies awake, yes, quite obsessed 
Making plans but It won't tell
So longs to hear her final words
I brought this on myself
The theory of futility
Now you'll learn, so be prepared
Enemies are equal to
Wrath times the speed of fright squared

If you don't kill me 
I'm going to have to kill you
You-Hoo

My God helps those who help themselves
Of thus, she shant be ashamed 
Crawl into line and wait your turn
Remember Jesus slaves
Department of Probation: 
"Legally It can't be blamed, 
held therefore unaccountable 
since It's clinically insane - what a shame again" 

If you don't kill me 
I'm going to have to kill you
You-Hoo

You must decide
We're out of time
No place to hide
Your choice - not mine


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 2, 2008)

Different songs help us to express with clarity the various states of mind that the individual works bring out of the depths.  I tend to lean towards the darker stuff like  Blue October, but sometimes even a pop song can do it.

On mom ... 

Living years, but I mentally sub the maternal for the paternal.  Yeah I'm a momma's boy ... or would be if I could be.  She passed when I was 17 so this one drills into me a little bit.






YouTube Video











Every generation
Blames the one before
And all of their frustrations
Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner
To all my father held so dear
I know that I'm a hostage
To all his hopes and fears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Crumpled bits of paper
Filled with imperfect thought
Stilted conversations
I'm afraid thats all we've got

You say you just don't see it
He says its perfect sense
You just cant get agreement
In this present tense
We all talk a different language
Talking in defense

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
Its too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

So we open up a quarrel
Between the present and the past
We only sacrifice the future
Its the bitterness that lasts

So don't yield to the fortunes
You sometimes see as fate
It may have a new perspective
On a different day
And if you don't give up, and don't give in
You may just be o.k.

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
Its too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning
When my father passed away
I didn't get to tell him
All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit
Later that same year
I'm sure I heard his echo
In my baby's new born tears
I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear
You can listen as well as you hear
Its too late when we die
To admit we don't see eye to eye

---------------------------------------------


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 2, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Different songs help us to express with clarity the various states of mind that the individual works bring out of the depths.  I tend to lean towards the darker stuff like  Blue October....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tess showed me this one and it was a while before we could listen to it without tears... good song. Sorry about your mom  the saddest thing to me about dying is not being here to make sure my kids are okay...






YouTube Video











*Hate Me lyrics*

[message on voicemail:] Hi Justin! This is your mother. It is 2:33 on Monday afternoon. I was just calling to see how you were doing. You sounded really uptight last night, it made me a little nervous, and a little, well it made me nervous, but it sounded like you were nervous too. I just want to make sure you are really okay and wanted to see if you were checking in on your medication too. You know I love ya and take care honey. I know you're under a lot of pressure. See ya. Bye Bye! 

I have to block out thoughts of you so I donâ??????t lose my head  
They crawl in like a cockroach leaving babies in my bed  
Dropping little reels of tape to remind me that Iâ??????m alone  
Playing movies in my head that make a porno feel like home  
There's a burning in my pride, a nervous bleeding in my brain  
An ounce of peace is all I want for you. Will you never call again?  
And will you never say that you loved me just to put it in my face?  
And will you never try to reach me? It is I that wanted space  

Hate me today  
Hate me tomorrow  
Hate me for all the things I didnâ??????t do for you  

Hate me in ways  
Yeah ways hard to swallow  
Hate me so you can finally see whatâ??????s good for you  

Iâ??????m sober now for 3 whole months itâ??????s one accomplishment that you helped me with  
The one thing that always tore us apart is the one thing I wonâ??????t touch again  
In my sick way I want to thank you for holding my head up late at night  
While I was busy waging wars on myself, you were trying to stop the fight  
You never doubted my warped opinions on things like suicidal hate  
You made me compliment myself when it was way too hard to take  
So Iâ??????ll drive so fucking far away that I never cross your mind  
And do whatever it takes in your heart to leave me behind  

Hate me today  
Hate me tomorrow  
Hate me for all the things I didnâ??????t do for you  

Hate me in ways  
Yeah ways hard to swallow  
Hate me so you can finally see whatâ??????s good for you  

And with a sad heart I say bye to you and wave  
Kicking shadows on the street for every mistake that I had made  
And like a baby boy I never was a man  
Until I saw your blue eyes cry and I held your face in my hand  
And then I fell down yelling â?????Make it go away!â???  
Just make a smile come back and shine just like it used to be  
And then she whispered â?????How can you do this to me?â???  

Hate me today  
Hate me tomorrow  
Hate me for all the things I didnâ??????t do for you  

Hate me in ways  
Yeah ways hard to swallow  
Hate me so you can finally see whatâ??????s good for you 
For you 
For you 
For you


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> Tess showed me this one and it was a while before we could listen to it without tears... good song. Sorry about your mom  the saddest thing to me about dying is not being here to make sure my kids are okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)

tallcall said:


>




yea.








YouTube Video











this one works. ok i guess i still can't watch it without the waterworks. brilliant songwriter.


----------



## dirtcake1 (Aug 3, 2008)

we sang bobby magee on the hood of my car
made a wish on every star
in that clear september sky
one bottle of wine and 2 dixie cups
at 3 am i fell in love
for the first time in my life
oh thats somethin
that just dont happen twice


----------



## dirtcake1 (Aug 3, 2008)

the little one cries at night
i want my daddy
oh god where can he be

the little one sheds the tears
of sadness
missing him desperately

its so sad
that anyone has to cry

the little one sits alone
at the window
watching the rain fall down
a smile lights up his face
as he sees him
pulling up in the drive

he runs to the door, to greet the man
who will soon be gone again

the little one stands alone
in the doorway
watching his daddy leave
a tear is in his eye
but a smile is on his face

please come back soon daddy
is all that he can say

its so sad
that anyone has to cry


Wrote this one several months after divorce from my childrens' mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)

.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2008)

*  		      Oh-oh-oh-oooooh... 

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting,
those kids were fast as lightning 
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning,
but they fought with expert timing 

There was funky China men from funky Chinatown 
They were trapping when up,
they were trapping when down 
It's an ancient Chinese art,
and everybody knew their part 
For my friend, ain't you a stiff,
then I'm kickin' from the hip 

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting,
those cats were fast as lightning 
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning,
but they fought with expert timing 

There was funky Billie Jim and little Sammy John 
He said, here comes the big boss,
let's get it on...
We took the bow and made a stand,
started swaying with the hand 
A sudden motion made me stiff,
now we're into a brand new trip 

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting,
those kids were fast as lightning 
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning,
but they did it with expert timing 

Ha! 
Oh-oh-oh-oh 
Ha! 
Oh-oh-oh-oh 
Ha! 
Oh-oh-oh-oh 
Hu!

Oh-oh-oh-oooooh
(keep on-keep on-keep on-keep on) 

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting,
Huh!
those kids were fast as lightning,
Ha!
In fact it was a little bit fright'ning,
Huh!
make sure you have expert timing
Ha! 

Kung Fu fighting, had to be fast as lightning...*


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 3, 2008)

Heart of Life by John Mayer


I hate to see you cry lying there in that position
There's things you need to hear
So turn off your tears and listen
Pain throws your heart to the ground
Love turns the whole thing around
No it won't all go the way it should
But i know the heart of life is good

You know it's nothing new
Bad news never had good timing
Then the circle of your friends
Will defend the silver lining

Pain throws your heart to the ground
Love turns the whole thing around
No it won't all go the way it should
But i know the heart of life is good

Pain throws your heart to the ground
Love turns the whole thing around
Fear is a friend who's misunderstood
But i know the heart of life is good. 
I know it's good.


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 3, 2008)

No Such Thing by John Mayer

"Welcome to the real world", she said to me
Condescendingly
Take a seat
Take your life
Plot it out in black and white
Well I never lived the dreams of the prom kings
And the drama queens
I'd like to think the best of me
Is still hiding
Up my sleeve

They love to tell you
Stay inside the lines
But something's better
On the other side

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the
Top of my lungs
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world
just to lie you've got to rise above

So the good boys and girls take the so called right track
Faded white hats
Grabbing credits
Maybe transfers
They read all the books but they can't find the answers
And all of our parents
They're getting older
I wonder if they've wished for anything better
While in their memories
Tiny tragedies

They love to tell you
Stay inside the lines
But something's better
On the other side

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the
Top of my lungs
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world
Just a lie you got to rise above

I am invincible (x3)
As long as I'm alive

I wanna run through the halls of my high school
I wanna scream at the
Top of my lungs
I just found out there's no such thing as the real world
Just to lie you've got to rise above

I just can't wait til my 10 year reunion
I'm gonna bust down the double doors
And when I stand on these tables before you
You will know what all this time was for


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> *                Oh-oh-oh-oooooh...
> 
> Everybody was Kung Fu fighting,
> those kids were fast as lightning
> ...



i was in middle school when this came out. it was a huge hit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i was in middle school when this came out. it was a huge hit.



I just had too much of all that other depressing $h!t.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2008)

*"Eaten" by Bloodbath*

I've had one desire since I was born
 To see my body ripped and torn
 To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
 Only for you , I volunteer as a human sacrifice

 [Chorus]
 Carve me up, slice me apart
 Suck my guts and lick my heart
 Chop me up, I like to be hurt
 Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN... 
 The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
 EATEN... 
 I would do anything to be-
 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN...

 I finally found you, my personal slaughter
 As an appetizer,I let you taste my daughter
 Call me sick but this is what I need
 My only purpose here is for you to feed

 [Chorus]
 Carve me up, slice me apart
 Suck my guts and lick my heart
 Chop me up, I like to be hurt
 Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN... 
 The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
 EATEN... 
 I would do anything to be-
 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN...

 Desecrate me
 Tear me limb from limb
 Eviscerate me
 Chew me to death

 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN... 
 The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
 EATEN... 
 I would do anything to be-
 EATEN... 
 My one desire, my only wish is to be-
 EATEN...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 3, 2008)

A lil comedic blast from the past done by Mac Davis ...  sorry no video showed up in my youtube search.


Why don't we all just get stoned, 
Get drunk ... get drunk and sing beer-drinking songs. 
Between Brezhnev and Begin, 
Khomeini and Reagan, 
We might as well all just get stoned.

Ya can't even look at the T.V. these days, 
Without gettin' scared half to death. 
The eyewitness news leaves me used and abused, 
And I find myself gasping for breath. 
There's strikes and inflation, 
And strife between nations, 
The world's in a hell of a mess. 
Lord but no matter who's hurtin', 
There's one thing for certain, 
The whole world will blame the U.S.

Hooohhhh .... Why don't we all just get stoned, 
Get drunk ... get drunk and sing beer-drinking songs. 
Between Brezhnev and Begin, 
Khomeini and Reagan, 
We might as well all just get stoned.

The Russians don't like us,
And we don't like them. 
The Israelis hate the Ay-rabs. 
Iran and Iraq are on each other's back, 
And El Salvador's still up for grabs. 
I wish they'd take Idi Amin and Khomeini 
And Khadafi and all of the rest,
Tie'em all up to a chair, 
And make'em stair at Yasser Arafat, 
â?????Til he uglies the whole bunch to death. 


Ohhhh why don't we all just get stoned, 
Get drunk and sing beer-drinking songs. 
Between Brezhnev and Begin, 
Khomeini and Reagan,
We might as well all just get stoned. 

There's mass unemployment,
And crime in the streets, 
Inflation gets worse everyday, 
They're taxin' us maximum, 
And Congress ain't axin'em. 
They take most my paycheck away. 
Now Social Security 
Has become an obscurity, 
Where the hell's all the money we paid? 
Lord, if the Commie's don't take us, 
Reaganomics don't break us, 
We ain't got a chance either way. 


Whud are we gonna do??? 
Why don't we all just get stoned, 
Get drunk ... get drunk and sing beer-drinking songs. 
Between Brezhnev and Begin, 
Khomeini and Reagan, 
We might as well all just get stoooooooOHHHHHHohhhhhned ... STOOOOHHHhned


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



_I hate to get old school, but..._

*Zombie Ritual*
Revengeful corpse out to kill
Smell the stench, your guts will spill
Vomit for a mind, maggots for a cock
With his axe the corpse will chop

Stare into his eyes
Now in his spell
Kiss the rotting flesh
Now you're in hell

Drink from the goblet, the goblet of gore
Taste the zombie's drug, now you want more
Drifting from the living, joining with the dead
Zombie dwelling maggots, now infest your head

Zombie ritual

Ceremony now complete
Chosen one is now deceased
Fucking, raping zombie whores
Killing, feasting no remorse


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 3, 2008)

The lyrics are on the vid. I don't expect that today's youth would relish the honor and pure joy of knife fighting as do those skilled in the art from a time before the 9mm. Nor do I expect them to understand the tactical superiority a knife has in the right hands. I hope you will listen though.

Won't you listen....







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 3, 2008)

a bit of advice. if someone is going to eat you or cut you... "Run Forest!"


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

But i would do anything to be EATEN!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> But i would do anything to be EATEN!



Well, man meat and it's associated milk shake is full of protien and low on fat. I guess it would be a pretty good meal, anyone got the macros on it???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Well, man meat and it's associated milk shake is full of protien and low on fat. I guess it would be a pretty good meal, anyone got the macros on it???





Im sure somebody here does.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Well, man meat and it's associated milk shake is full of protien and low on fat. I guess it would be a pretty good meal, anyone got the macros on it???


*What's in Semen*
Obviously, semen contains spermatozoa, but sperm accounts for only a small percentage of spunk. Cum is 90 percent seminal fluid, which is composed of dozens of chemical components. The base of seminal fluid is primarily fructose (sugar) and proteins, with many other trace minerals and substances. Here's a listing of some of semen's ingredients: 


[*]Sugars: Fructose, sorbitol, inositol 
[*]Proteins and amino acids: glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine 
[*]Minerals: Phosphorus, zinc, magnesium, calcium, potassium 
[*]Vitamins: Ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B12, choline 
[*]Hormones: Testosterone, prostaglandins 
[*]Body byproducts: Lactic acid, urea, uric acid, nitrogen
*Is Eating Cum Healthy?*
Healthy semen (that is, cum produced by a well-nourished, disease-free male) may in fact be not only safe to eat, but actually good for you. Seminal fluid, the base of cum, is a veritable nutrient-rich soup. Semen is a source of highly concentrated, high-quality protein. In dietary terms, it's comparable to egg whites or gelatin.  Besides protein, semen contains high concentrations of some minerals, such as zinc, and trace amounts of other important nutrients, like calcium and magnesium. While you shouldn't depend on a shot of cum to get your recommended daily allowances of vitamins and minerals, swallowing semen on a regular basis can't hurt as a dietary supplement.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> But i would do anything to be EATEN!



the guy that decapitated his fellow bus passenger was cutting off pieces and eating them. maybe he was a Bloodbath fan


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> the guy that decapitated his fellow bus passenger was cutting off pieces and eating them. maybe he was a Bloodbath fan



Doubt it, he was probably somebody who read too much into BeeGees lyrics.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> *What's in Semen*
> Obviously, semen contains spermatozoa, but sperm accounts for only a small percentage of spunk. Cum is 90 percent seminal fluid, which is composed of dozens of chemical components. The base of seminal fluid is primarily fructose (sugar) and proteins, with many other trace minerals and substances. Here's a listing of some of semen's ingredients:
> Sugars: Fructose, sorbitol, inositol
> Proteins and amino acids: glutathione, deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA), creatine
> ...



Forwarding to my girlfriend in 3, 2...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Forwarding to my girlfriend in 3, 2...


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 3, 2012)

You can callit love or call it wisdom to be not saving a drowning man.  The Band:The saga of pepote rouge.


----------



## hypno (Mar 4, 2012)

Let me try always to believe
That we can hear the hearts that grieve
Please  help us not ignore
The anguished cries of the poor
Or their pain  will never leave

Jackie Evancho. 11 years old singing To Believe, written by her uncle. 

Trust me, its worth watching! Yes it IS her singing not a trick or lip syncing 






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jul 18, 2012)

Normal life is not real, we are just cogs in a wheel....

Canibus - Super Celestial - YouTube


----------



## KelJu (Jul 19, 2012)

How many roads must I turn
to find me a place where a bridge hasn't burned


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

No info for the DEA

Notorious B.I.G - Mo Money Mo Problems - YouTube


----------



## ebn2002 (Jul 19, 2012)

If I don't see you no more in this world... I'll meet you in the next one, and don't be late.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

I will work to elevate you, just enough to bring you down


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 19, 2012)

Seize the metropolis, it's you it's built on


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 19, 2012)

"Excuse me while I light this spliff, from reality I just can't drift..." Bob Marley - Easy Skanking


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 19, 2012)

  

*Lyrics to Are You In That Mood Yet* :
   [Joe Budden]
Yo, I don't wanna live no more
Sometimes I hear death knockin' at my front door
I'm livin everyday like a hustle, another drug to juggle
Another day another struggle, yo
I know it's fucked up what a lack of cake'll do
A few people wanna move in and stay wit you
You wish you could help 'em all, but you ain't able to
Cause the rent's a lil' late plus the cable's due
You and your girlfriend are beefin' in a serious way
You used to be faithful (NOW) you at a curious stage (for real)
Finally got your mind made on going your separate ways WAIT
Nah homeboy, her period's late now THINK
Your time's runnin out do it quickly (WHY?!)
Cause she starts crying, mood's gettin sticky
If I don't want it she'll want nuttin to do wit me
JUST GET THE ABORTION AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE 250!
But if you say that to her than you wrong
You ain't think bout that you was gettin your groove on
Can't take care of myself nevermind a new born
I guess the pussy got too good for too long
Seems like my money goes by too easy
Why I hate that my job only pays bi-weekly
Hoopty done shitted, you spendin more money tryin to fix it
Than when you did tryin to get it (C'MON!)
Fridge is empty, but I survive the hunger
Who the fuck keeps callin from this private number?
There's crime on my mind and my nails are dirty
The floors are real cold in the jails of Jersey
Depression starts talkin and his voice is raspy
CAUSE HE AIN'T SHUT THE FUCK UP IN 3 AND A HALF WEEKS!
Look, beard is full, hair is nappy
These jeans ain't mine so they way too baggy
Priorities fucked shit startin to gas me
It's like my lil' man's life slipped right past me (talk to em)
Startin to trap me
His name's Dwayne SO WHY THE FUCK MY SON KEEP CALLIN' HIM DADDY?!
Same shit that I feared after all these years
I gotta breathe I can't believe my ears
Wipin out my eyes I'm damn near in tears
But you can't be mad, you know you ain't been there (nah)
Grab his moms I throw her against the door
But in the back of your mind you know it ain't her fault (nah)
I ain't mad at all, I'm just bothered
I get honest for real I ain't been the best father like
Toys 'R Us, Chuck E Cheese
You know a lil' boy grow up wit these needs
New Year's or Christmas, even the birthday
At least bring the nigga to his school on the first day (OHHHH)
I can't believe it, this the same way that I was treated
So maybe it's history repeated
I know it sounds sick the idea of havin another kid
But this one it really feel like it's his (OHHHH)
It's the truth and I hate that fact
WAIT, shouldn't of said that I take that back
Look, I apologize let's rewind this whole story like NaS
C4 just erase that track (C'MON!)
I don't care if only the track trust me
FUCK! what niggaz say only God can judge me
FUCK! what niggaz heard or think or even thought
Tried to fix my shortcomings I just came up short
Ya heard?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2012)

All I need is the air that I breath, just to love you. (The Hollies)

She never wear no underwear, says it only gets in her hair, and its got a funny way of stopping the juice. (Prince, "Sister")

I don't want to fall in love, love cuts just like a knife. You make the knife feel good, I'll fight you till thee end(jane child)

those are a few I like of too many!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 20, 2012)

What is it, I'll take it
Who is it,I'll rape it
Got a bet down, I'll meet it
Getting high, You can't beat it

The Who


----------



## basskiller (Jul 20, 2012)

first time I ever fell in love, this was our song


----------



## seyone (Jul 20, 2012)

it's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine.
R.E.M.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2012)

"I've got opium in my chimney 
No other life to choose 
Nightmare made of hash dreams. 
Got the devil in my shoes "

Nick Drake "Been smoking too long"


----------



## Watson (Jul 21, 2012)

my friends got a gf and he hates that bitch!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

you cant be what you were, so you better start being just what you are

Bad Mouth - Fugazi - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

Anything by Katy Perry!


----------



## SFW (Jul 22, 2012)

1:25 = Tren

Bruce Springsteen - I'm on Fire - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

*Essence Lyrics
*

 Artist: *Lucinda Williams *

Baby, sweet baby, you're my drug
Come on and let me taste your stuff

Baby, sweet baby, bring me your gift
What surprise you gonna hit me with

Refrain:
I am waiting here for more
I am waiting by your door
I am waiting on your back steps
I am waiting in my car
I am waiting at this bar
I am waiting for your essence

Baby, sweet baby, whisper my name
Shoot your love into my veins

Baby, sweet baby, kiss me hard
Make me wonder who's in charge 

Refrain:
I am waiting here for more
I am waiting by your door
I am waiting on your back steps
I am waiting in my car
I am waiting at this bar
I am waiting for your essence

Baby, sweet baby, I wanna feel your breath
Even though you like to flirt with death

Baby, sweet baby, can't get enough
Please come find me and help me get fucked up

Refrain:
I am waiting here for more
I am waiting by your door
I am waiting on your back steps
I am waiting in my car
I am waiting at this bar
I am waiting for your essence

Your essence
Your essence 

Lucinda Williams - Essence (Live) - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

give me
your dirty love...

Frank Zappa Dirty Love - YouTube

i'll just put you in a coma
with some dirty love...


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

it's hard to breathe
my chest it's a heavin
lord have mercy
i'm burnin a hole where i lay

Burning Love--Elvis Presley - YouTube


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing (Live in Paris) - YouTube

it's alright she said
 it's alright
take anything you want from me


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

keith richard?s panic attack - YouTube

rock me baby
rock me all night long


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2012)

THE CRAMPS TEAR IT UP - YouTube

RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 22, 2012)

gears and death metal, only in NJ
Danzig - Mother - YouTube


----------



## Imens (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mind I find someone like you
I wish nothing but the best for you to....


----------



## The Bicep (Jul 22, 2012)

*"The Ghost Of Tom Joad"
Rage Against the Machine
*Man walks along the railroad track
He's Goin' some place, there's no turnin' back 
The Highway Patrol chopper comin' up over the ridge
Man sleeps by a campfire under the bridge
The shelter line stretchin' around the corner
Welcome to the New World Order
Families sleepin' in their cars out in the Southwest
No job, no home, no peace, no rest, NO REST!

And The highway is alive tonight
Nobody's foolin' nobody is to where it goes
I'm sitting down here in the campfire light
Searchin' for the Ghost of Tom Joad

He pulls his prayer book out of a sleepin' bag
The preacher lights up a butt and takes a drag
He's waitin' for the time when the last shall be first and the first shall be last
In a cardboard box 'neath the underpass
With a one way ticket to the promised land
With a hole in your belly and a gun in your hand
Lookin' for a pillow of solid rock
Bathin' in the cities' aqueducts

And The highway is alive tonight
Nobody's foolin' nobody is to where it goes 
I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light
With the Ghost of old Tom Joad

Now Tom Said; "Ma, whenever ya see a cop beatin' a guy
Wherever a hungry new born baby cries
Whereever there's a fight against the blood and hatred in the air
Look for me ma' 
I'll be there
Wherever somebodies stuglin' for a place to stand
For a decent job or a helpin' hand
Wherever somebody is strugglin' to be free
Look in their eyes ma, 
You'll see me! _[repeat 8 times]_

And the highway is alive tonight
nobody's foolin' nobody is to where it goes
I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light
With the Ghost of Tom Joad.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 23, 2012)

I love that fucking Rage cover of Tom Joad!  

Rage Against the Machine - Ghost of Tom Joad - YouTube

Look for me ma
I'll be there!  *I'LL BE THERE!*


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2012)

Mr. Bungle 'Carry Stress in the Jaw'

"The phantasma of the teeth maintained
Its terrible ascendency" (Poe)
Lock into bitten dreams perfectionist
Break like a child's mouth 

​<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: 'Segoe UI', Corbel, helvetica, verdana, arial; font-size: 14px; line-height: 20px; text-align: left; ">






​


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I try my best
To be just like I am,
But everybody wants you
To be just like them
They sing while you slave and I just get bored
I ain't gonna work on Maggie's farm no more 

 Maggies Farm - Rage Against The Machine - YouTube
​


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 24, 2012)

Their existence is a crime
Their seat, their robe, their tie
Their land deeds
Their hired guns
They're the crime			 			
​

Rage Against The Machine - War Within A Breath (live) - YouTube

It's land or death!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

The Wiggles rock out with their cocks out!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBWQCHb95rg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 24, 2012)

Im down for you so ride with me, My enemies your enemies, cause you never had a friend like me!


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 25, 2012)

rolling down rodeo witha shotgun
these people aint seen a brown skin man since their grandparents bought one

Rage Against the Machine - Down Rodeo (Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2012)

From Sonne by Rammstein:    sie ist der hellste Stern von allen


----------



## Hell (Jul 25, 2012)

With my art I am the fist
in the face of god


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Mr. Bungle 'Carry Stress in the Jaw'
> 
> "The phantasma of the teeth maintained
> Its terrible ascendency" (Poe)
> ...



That's funny, I was listening to Mr. Bungle when I saw this post.


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2012)

"Hey ese, i fucked your mama last night huh...That pussys' nice ey? puta madre!"



Showtek - Puta Madre Bass Boosted + Faster - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got to keep running the course
I've got to keep running and win at all costs



Iron Maiden - The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner. - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 1, 2012)

I was 20, I thought I found the woman of my dreams..I went off to Saudi and got hurt...

we were 20. 

Janeane O, ....

To be young again...

Keith Sweat - I'll give all my love to you - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 7, 2012)

Timo Maas feat. Brian Molko - First Day - YouTube

it's the first day of the rest of your life


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb

Pink Floyd.....excellence......


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 7, 2012)

The Thin Ice.... Pink Floyd (waters)

Momma loves her baby
And daddy loves you too.
And the sea may look warm to you babe
And the sky may look blue
But ooooh Baby
Ooooh baby blue
Oooooh babe.

If you should go skating
On the thin ice of modern life
Dragging behind you the silent reproach
Of a million tear-stained eyes
Don't be surprised when a crack in the ice
Appears under your feet.
You slip out of your depth and out of your mind
With your fear flowing out behind you
As you claw the thin ice.


----------



## steve6666 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mother (Waters) Pink Floyd

Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb? 
Mother do you think they'll like this song? 
Mother do you think they'll try to break my balls?
Mother should I build the wall?
Mother should I run for president?
Mother should I trust the government?
Mother will they put me in the firing line?
Mother am I really dying?

Hush now baby, baby, dont you cry.
Mother's gonna make all your nightmares come true.
Mother's gonna put all her fears into you.
Mother's gonna keep you right here under her wing.
She wont let you fly, but she might let you sing.
Mama will keep baby cozy and warm.
Ooooh baby ooooh baby oooooh baby,
Of course mama'll help to build the wall.

Mother do you think she's good enough -- to me?
Mother do you think she's dangerous -- to me?
Mother will she tear your little boy apart?
Mother will she break my heart?

Hush now baby, baby dont you cry.
Mama's gonna check out all your girlfriends for you.
Mama wont let anyone dirty get through.
Mama's gonna wait up until you get in.
Mama will always find out where you've been.
Mama's gonna keep baby healthy and clean.
Ooooh baby oooh baby oooh baby,
You'll always be baby to me.

Mother, did it need to be so high?


----------



## CG (Aug 7, 2012)

SFW said:


> "Hey ese, i fucked your mama last night huh...That pussys' nice ey? puta madre!"
> 
> 
> 
> Showtek - Puta Madre Bass Boosted + Faster - YouTube



: hardstyle is my shit


----------



## Faymus (Aug 7, 2012)

Because I Got High. - Afroman


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

Lianne La Havas' song "Age" has lyrics I really enjoy, especially as I'll be 50 years old in a quick minute and _suddenly _35-year-old women are _youngsters_. I like the lyrics because they offer an amusing take on a young woman _justifying _being involved with an older man. 

Why do I love him? He don't love back
When I call his name, he turns his back
The weather is growing cold
And I want him back again

*I kinda know this other guy but he's rather
Old enough to be my father
So he's not the one for me
Cause I fancy younger men

I'm at a loss
Not a coincidence he left me because
My older man
Was ready to love me like the woman that I am
*Oooh

*So is it such a problem that he's old?
As long as he does whatever he's told
*I'm glad that it's just my heart that he stole
And left my dignity alone
When in Rome we landed our first kiss 
I slurred my words but he pretended not to notice
And then he sat down to play
My heart sang a symphony
So far, so swimmingly
And then I got up to find my fish in that sea
We've come so far
So who gives a damn about the ages we are
Oooh

So is it such a problem that he's old?
As long as he does whatever he's told
I'm glad that it's just my heart that he stole
And left my dignity alone

So is it such a problem that he's old?
As long as he does whatever he's told
I know I'm gonna survive the December cold

With somebody to retrieve my long lost soul 
With somebody to retrieve my long lost soul.

Lianne La Havas - Age (Later with Jools Holland) - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Aug 16, 2012)

"I'm just a poor shoe cobbler from Guadalajara,
Who came in contact with scholars that studied Kabbalah,
I do not wish to be a martyr & follow the footsteps of my father, 
I want to live the life of an honest farmer"


Canibus - C Of Tranquility - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 27, 2012)

Giannis Aggelakas Feel So Fine - YouTube


tonight i ll see things you never ll see
my moments will be lost in time
like tears in rain,dying
and i feel so fine


----------



## troubador (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh: listening to Sunday Shoals,
Weed up from the water,
Missionaries fiddle while they baptize the horizon
Chaos if they falter.

Frog Eyes "Rebel Horns"


----------



## nikos_ (Oct 20, 2012)

James Brown Dubstep "Its a Mans World" - Kilomash Remix - YouTube


----------



## Pony (Oct 20, 2012)

Being as my vocalist is my favorite lyricist of all time, Im quoting him:

That face was made for fucking and fucked sir, it shall be
That smell at 1 am can suck the life right out of me
I cant decide whos words I should believe
Is it the famine? the cancer? the pure compassion for disease?

Unveiled - New Hyde Park


----------



## nikos_ (Oct 20, 2012)

Yanni - Nostalgia - YouTube


----------



## Z499 (Oct 20, 2012)

Rob Bailey and the Hustle Standar

Fuck the bottom I belong at the top.

and

fuck dimes we sat 4-5's 
we lift cities and bloodshed and die


----------



## Imens (Oct 23, 2012)

one and only adele


----------



## nikos_ (Dec 23, 2012)

It's A Pity Tanya Stephens - YouTube


it's a pity


----------



## G Bandit (Dec 23, 2012)

You know where you are,
You're in the jungle baby,
YOU'RE GONNA DIE!!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 23, 2012)

You've got to know when to hold em
Know when to fold em
Know when to walk away, and know when to run

You never count your money
When you're sitting at the table
There'll be time enough for counting
When the dealings done


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 23, 2012)

Tears fall but why am I crying? 
After all I'm not afraid of dying. 
Don't I believe that there never is an end?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't you draw the queen of diamonds, boy She'll beat you if she's able
You know the queen of hearts is always your best bet 

Now it seems to me, some fine things 
Have been laid upon your table 
But you only want the ones that you can't get


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2012)

All aboard! Ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaa! 

Ay, Ay, Ay, Ay, Ay, Ay, Ay 

Crazy, but that's how it goes 
Millions of people living as foes 
Maybe it's not too late 
To learn how to love 
And forget how to hate 

Mental wounds not healing 
Life's a bitter shame 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train 

Let's Go! 

I've listened to preachers 
I've listened to fools 
I've watched all the dropouts 
Who make their own rules 
One person conditioned to rule and control 
The media sells it and you live the role 

Mental wounds still screaming 
Driving me insane 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train 

I know that things are going wrong for me 
You gotta listen to my words 
Yeah 

Heirs of a cold war 
That's what we've become 
Inheriting troubles I'm mentally numb 
Crazy, I just cannot bear 
I'm living with something' that just isn't fair 

Mental wounds not healing 
Who and what's to blame 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train 
I'm going off the rails on a crazy train


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty much any line from any Tom Waits song.

One that comes to mind is "He got 20 years for lovin' her from some Oklahoma Governor..." and, actually, the rest of the song too (Swordfish Trombones):

Well he came home from the war with a party in his head 
and a modified Brougham DeVille 
and a pair of legs that opened up like butterfly wings 
and a mad dog that wouldn't sit still 

he went and took up with a Salvation Army Band girl 
who played dirty water on a swordfish trombone 
he went to sleep at the bottom of Tenkiller lake 
and he said "gee, but it's great to be home."

Well he came home from the war with a party in his head 
and an idea for a fireworks display 
and he knew that he'd be ready with a stainless steel machete 
and a half a pint of Ballentine's each day 

he holed up in room above a hardware store 
cryin' nothing there but Hollywood tears 
he put a spell on some poor little Crutchfield girl and stayed like that for 27 years

Well he packed up all his expectations and lit out for California 
with a flyswatter banjo on his knee 
with a lucky tiger in his angel hair 
and benzedrine for getting there 
they found him in a eucalyptus tree

lieutenant got him a canary bird 
and shaked her head with every word 
and Chesterfielded moonbeams in a song 
he got 20 years for lovin' her from some Oklahoma governor 
said everything this Doughboy does is wrong

Now some say he's doing the obituary mambo 
and some say he's hanging on the wall 
perhaps this yarn's the only thing that holds this man together 
some say he was never here at all 

Some say they saw him down in Birmingham, 
sleeping in a boxcar going by 
and if you think that you can tell a bigger tale
I swear to God you'd have to tell a lie...


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 14, 2013)

Locomondo - Fragosiriani - YouTube



love that song


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Locomondo-




east and west
become a magic carpet
for you to dancing on


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well there's only two things in life but i forget what they are  seems we're either hanging on moonbeams coattails or wishing on stars.  Just when you think that you've been gypped, the bearded lady comes and does a double back flip. You run off and join the circus  yeah just let that pony ride...
Buffalo River Home. John Hiatt. 
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Sound of da police - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

????? ????? ?? ????? ? ????? ?????? ????? - YouTube




????? ???????? - ??? ?????? ????????? - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

^

*
more love you are dying*


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 19, 2013)

??????? ??? ???? ????? ?????????????? HQ - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark - YouTube



best band ever


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> ????? ????? ?? ????? ? ????? ?????? ????? - YouTube




 Thats my Jam!


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2013)

This song is about an attractive Tranny hooker that tries to seduce Daryl.

"Family Man" by Hall & Oates - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

SFW said:


> This song is about an attractive Tranny hooker that tries to seduce Daryl.
> 
> "Family Man" by Hall & Oates - YouTube




Phil Collins - Easy Lover - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

Metallica-Smoke on the water - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 25, 2013)

The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube


Seven Nation Army - Woah oh oh oh (HOUSE mix) - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 26, 2013)

Rammstein - Ich Will - YouTube


R.E.M. Man On the Moon - YouTube



Ruslana - Wild Dances (Ukraine) - Performance Video - 2004 Eurovision Song Contest - YouTube


----------



## Imens (Jan 27, 2013)

You bleed just to know your alive- goo goo dolls


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2013)

I see a Titty, a Titty...I see a Titty, a Titty...I see a Titty, a Titty...I see a Titty, a Titty...I see a Titty, a Titty...I see a Titty, a Titty...

Rich Boy - Drop (Instrumental) - YouTube


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jan 30, 2013)

When I looked in her eyes they were blue but nobody home. . .  Bowie


----------



## nikos_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells - Video Dailymotion


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Kaci Battaglia feat. Ludacris - Body Shots - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nicko - Last Summer - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 5, 2013)

Cidinho & Doca - Rap Das Armas (Parapapapa) (Official Video HQ) - YouTube




MC Cidinho E MC Doca - Rap das Armas
*Rap about Guns*

Parapapapapapapapapa
Parapapapapapapapapa
Paparapapaparapa kla ki bum
Parapapappapapapa

Morro do Dend? ? ruim de invadir
*Morro do Dend?'s difficult to be raided/overran* (by cops)
Nos com os alem?o vamos se divertir (?)
*We and the cops will have some fun* (fun = to fight, to cross fire)
Porque no Dend? eu vou dizer como ? que ?
*Because now I'll tell you how the rules are here in Dende *
Aqui n?o tem mole nem pra DRE 
*There's no mere chance here, even for DRE*
Pra subir aqui no morro at? a BOPE treme 
*Even BOPE trembles before entering here in our ghetto*
N?o tem mole pro Ex?rcito, Civil nem pra PM
*No chance to Exercito, Civil or PM* 
Eu dou o maior conceito para os amigos meus
*And I prize/value so much my friends* (friends = accomplices/that belongs to same gang *)
Mas morro do Dend?, tamb?m ? terra de Deus
*But Morro do Dende is a place that was also made by God*

Vem um de AR15 e o outro de 12 na m?o
*One cop comes holdind an AR15, another's holding a 12 gauge shotgun *
Vem mais um de pistola e outro com dois oit?o
*And another's holding a pistol, and more one holding a 28 revolver *
Um vai de Uru na frente, escoltando o cambur?o 
*One cops comes with a URU for first just to escort the bulletproof police car*
Tem mais 2 na retaguarda, mas t?o de crock na m?o
*And there are  two more cops escorting in rear, but they have mere crocks in their hands*
Amigos que eu n?o esque?o, nem deixo pra depois
*These are "friends" that I can't forget, and can't let them pass me by* (I that is, I kill them)

L? vem dois irm?ozinhos de 762
*And there comes two bros holding 762 machine gun* (bros = friends)
Dando tiro pro alto s? pra fazer teste
*They're shooting to the air, just to make a test*
De INA, INBRA, Tek, pisto Uzi ou de Winchester
*holding INA, INBRA, TEK, UZI pistol or Winchester*
? que eles s?o bandido ruim e ningu?m trabalha
*But these guys are the true bandits, and nobody can work *
De AK47 e na outra m?o a metralha
*holding an AK47 in one hand and a machine gun in the other*
Esse rap ? maneiro eu digo pra voc?s
*I'm telling you, guys, this rap is really cool,*
Quem ? aqueles caras de M 16 ?
*Look there, who are those guys with M16?*
A vizinhan?a dessa massa j? diz que n?o ag?enta
*The neighbood says they can stand it anymore*
Na entrada da favela j? tem ponto 50
* 50 caliber guns have already come in the gateway to my ghetto *
E se tu tomar um " p?", ser? q voc? grita?
*And if you could get a mere shot, would you sream?*
Seja de ponto 50 ou ent?o de ponto 30
*It would be by a 50 caliber or a 30 caliber machine gun*
Mas se for alem?o eu n?o deixo pra amanha
*But in case of a cop, I do not permit him to escape * (in no time, I kill him)
Acabo com o safado, dou-lhe um tiro de fazan
*I finish a bastard like this, I shoot him with a shot of fazan* (bastard=the cop)
Porque esses alem?o s?o tudo safado
*Because all these cops are corrupt*
Vem de garrucha velha, d? dois tiro e sai voado
*They come with old shotguns in hands, then shoot two mere shots...*
*... and leave in hurry * (leave in fear)
E se n?o for de revolver, eu quebro na porrada
*But If I do not have my revolver, I finish them by hiting/twating them*
E finalizo o rap detonando de granada!
*And here I finish my rap shooting a grenade*

Parapapapapapapapapa
Parapapapapapapapapa
Paparapapaparapa kla ki bum
Parapapapapapapapapa

_______________________

These lyrics are much more harder than some reggaeton's I usualy see by here. I confess I needed a 'translation' from this page. Ok, Let's go. 

* here they may also be using a *irony* by calling the cops as *their friends* and in this sense, the meaning of *prize* is completelly opposite. 

*Morro do Dende* is a ghetto in Rio. Ghetto is usually translated as *favela*  but differently from other places, there's not particular concentration  of races or coutries descedents in these 'ghettos'.  The name *Morro* means *hill* and they are really common in Rio, and people live around and on it. 

*Alem?o*=*german man* = caucasian man (in slang). But here they use it to mean "cop/policeman" 
*DRE* = Delegacia de Repress?o a Entorpecentes, somewhat *Policestation to Repress agains Drugs*. Drug trafficing is a desease in most of poor ghettos and district. Latins knows it!
*BOPE* Batalh?o de Opera??es Policiais Especiais, or *Brigade for Special Policial Missions*

Brazilian Security to civil people is divided into 3 entities: (i)  Exercito, the Brazilian Army (ii) Policia Civil and (iii) Policia  Militar. The two last are exclusively for keep safe citizens in the  cities, and by our Constituition, they have different aims to work with.  In some cases they can work together

The purple coloured words are all guns or slangs to them. *Parapapapapapapapapa* is an onomathopea to shots of gun


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Jared Evan - In Love With You - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 8, 2013)

Taiyou no Uta - Erika Sawajiri - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 9, 2013)

Iron Maiden The Nomad Hidalgo - YouTube


Iron Maiden - Out Of The Silent Planet - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 10, 2013)

amazing guitar solo



???? ??????? / Otan xarazei - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 11, 2013)

Shackle their minds when they're bent on the cross
When ignorance reigns, life is lost
rage against the machine - Township rebellion - YouTube
​


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 11, 2013)

????????? - ??????? ?????????? - YouTube



part'alliws-Panos Kiamos - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Feb 12, 2013)

The line I heard that cemented my love for writing Poetry and song lyrics was by Jimi Hendrix.  I remember lying in my bed lsitening to the whole Axis album and had gotten into a trance visualizing every note and lyric and when he sand this part it formed such a vivid non-drug induced hallucination I was profoundly affected for life:
*
Anger he smiles towering in shiney metallic purple armour,
Queen jealousy envy waits behind him,
Her fiery green gown sneers at the grassy ground.


*I saw this monster of pent up rage in his armor and just over his left shoulder queen jealous stood glaring into the silver disc of Sun behind storm clouds, a savage wind whipping her dress viciously and the frayed hem of her gown clawing and sneering at the frantic blades of grass trying to flee from their roots...  Jimi had his guitar to tell such awesome stories, but he also had a way with words that was just a magical.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Steve Harley Sebastian (Live) HD - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 13, 2013)

Bella ciao - Greece - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 18, 2013)

enos leptou sigi live Terlegkas - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 22, 2013)

??????? ????????????????...?????????? - YouTube


poetry..
ξενοι all of ya


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 23, 2013)

Ta logia kommatia - Ekeinos & Ekeinos - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 23, 2013)

C:real - Anthropines Sxeseis (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Feb 23, 2013)

This track is disgusting! 



> I'm just evil biologically, listen to y'all that make a mockery
> Anton LaVey is like a god to me
> I am not possibly associated with your democracy
> Gary is like a shah to me, go to war logically
> ...



Jedi Mind Tricks - When Crows Descend Upon You ft Demoz - VIOLENCE BEGETS VIOLENCE 2011 - YouTube


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2013)

Save the strong lose the weak.... 
Never turning the other cheek 
Trust nobody don't be no fool.... 
Whatever happened to the golden rule 
We got stranded.... 
Caught in the crossfire

-SRV


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 25, 2013)

Iron Maiden - The Clansman (Rock In Rio) HQ - YouTube


----------



## troubador (Feb 25, 2013)

"Wretched palms, violent psalms, violet fades from the cheek of my babe,
I shall cover you and swaddle you in Eden's last light,
I shall hope for the end of dark, dark days.

Betty's bones, Betty's vultures of love,
Are circling upon her not yet forsaken face,
It is darkness that hurts her, the dark lord is a hurter,
Hurting even the waves that lap at the shore of the silver bay.

Silhouettes, dance depressed, I am
The shadow of the neighbour that stares
Into the curtains of pain, the light frothing crazy behind his brain,
curdling and dancing to his master's off-brain,
Paul is alive, Paul is alive! Open the fort!"
Frog Eyes


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 11, 2013)

The Cranberries - Promises - YouTube


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 11, 2013)

Change your style, whiten your smile, you could lose a couple pounds.
If you wanna live this life you better lose that wife and do you need your friends around. 
I said shit , thats not me, cause the biggest things in life are your friends and family.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 11, 2013)

I never got a chance to write or call 
And I know this rodeo has been hard on us all 
But I'll be home soon 
And honey is there somethin' wrong 

George Strait - I Can Still Make Cheyenne 720p - YouTube


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 1, 2013)

Notis Sfakianakis-


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 1, 2013)

????? ?????? - ??? ?????????? ( ?? ?????????) - YouTube


----------

